# مريم المجدلية هل هي الكأس المقدسة؟ وهل كانت زوجة للمسيح؟  رداً على كتاب شفرة دافنشي  القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير



## Molka Molkan (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*مريم المجدلية هل هي الكأس المقدسة؟ وهل كانت زوجة للمسيح؟  رداً على كتاب شفرة دافنشي  القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير*

*مريم المجدلية هل هي الكأس المقدسة؟ وهل كانت زوجة  للمسيح؟*​ *رداً على كتاب شفرة دافنشي*​ *القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير*​ *كاهن كنيسة السيدة العذراء الأثرية بمسطرد*​ 
*الفهرس*
*المقدمة: مريم المجدلية هل هي الكأس المقدسة وهل كانت زوجة  للمسيح؟*
*تمهيد: شفرة دافنشي موضوعها وهدف نشرها*
*الفصل الأول: مصادر الرواية: كتب اعتمدت على أوهام وخيال  وأساطير*
*الفصل الثاني: محور الرواية: المناداة بالوثنية الجديدة وعبادة الأنثى  الوثنية *
*الفصل الثالث: روايات وأساطير الكأس المقدسة*
*الفصل الرابع: أساطير وأوهام حول مريم  المجدلية*
*الفصل الخامس: المجدلية والكأس المقدسة في لوحة العشاء  الأخير*
*الفصل السادس: مريم المجدلية: في الأناجيل القانونية والكتب الأبوكريفية  وهل تزوج منها المسيح؟*
*الفصل السابع: كيف قُبلت الأناجيل القانونية ولماذا رُفضت الكتب  الأبوكريفية؟*
*الفصل الثامن: الكتب الأبوكريفية: ما جاء بها وفكرها الغنوسي وموقف  الكنيسة منها.*
*الفصل التاسع: الكتب الأبوكريفية ولاهوت  المسيح.*

*المقدمة*
* أو كما تساءلت جريدة الدستور:  هل تزوج المسيح بمريم المجدلية؟ وهل أنجب منها أولاداً؟ وهل تعيش ذريته حتى هذا  اليوم؟*
* هذه الأكاذيب والضلالات جاءت  في عدة كتب نُشرت ابتداء من سنة 1983م، نشرها كتّاب الوثنية والغنوسية الجديدة،  متأملي العصر الجديد، الذين يزعمون أن الأديان المعروفة بالسماوية، اليهودية  والمسيحية والإسلام، هي ديانات مبنية على أوهام وتلفيق!! وأكثر هذه الكتب شهرة  رواية الروائي الأمريكي دان براون الأدبية البوليسية " شفرة دافنشي " والتي  نشرها سنة 2003م، ولخص فيها معظم أفكار هؤلاء الكتاب، الذين اعتمدوا جميعاً على ما  جاء في أساطير وخرافات العصور الوسطى عن الكأس المقدسة ومريم المجدلية وحرفوا  معانيها وأولوها بغير تأويلها!! ونسجوا الأساطير والأوهام والأكاذيب حول لوحة  الفنان الإيطالي ليوناردو دافنشي " العشاء الأخير " وجعلوها تقول ما لم تقل به  وتخيلوا فيها ما لم يفكر فيه الرسام مطلقاً، وراحوا يبشرون بعبادة الأنثى المقدسة،  الكاهنة والإلهة بعبادتها الجنسية الإباحية الداعرة، ويطالبون المجتمع بممارسة  الجنس الإباحي بدلاً من الذهاب إلى الكنيسة!! ولأن هؤلاء الكتاب أقرب إلى الإلحاد  وعدم الإيمان بوجود إله من الأصل راحوا ينكرون لاهوت المسيح ووحي الكتاب المقدس  وزعموا " أنه خلال القرون الأولى للمسيحية لم يكن هناك اعتقاد بألوهية المسيح، ولكن  كانت النظرة له أنه نبي عظيم وقائد فذ وبشر فان، وأن قرار ألوهيته أتخذ على يد  البشر في القرون اللاحقة أثناء تأسيس الكنيسة نفسها بشكلها الذي عرفه العالم، وبما  أن المسيح كان إنساناً عادياً في المقام الأول فقد أحب وتزوج مريم المجدلية، وهي  نفس السيدة التي وصمتها الكنيسة في مراحل متأخرة أيضا بأنها " زانية "!! وزعم براون  على لسان بطل روايته أن المسيح أنجب من مريم المجدلية ذرية ذات دم مقدس: " أن  أكبر سر في تاريخ الإنسانية جمعاء, لم يكن المسيح متزوجاً فحسب, بل كان أباً  أيضاً 000 كانت مريم المجدلية الوعاء المقدس 000 كانت الكأس التي حملت سلالة يسوع  المسيح الملكية, والرحم الذي حمل ورثة المسيحية, والكرمة التي أنتجت الثمرة  المقدسة! ".*
* هذا الكتاب تم الترويج له  بصورة مبالغ فيها وضخمها الإعلام الغربي، وترجم إلى حوالي ثمانين لغة، منها اللغة  العربية، وقرأه، ككتاب، حتى الآن أكثر من 40 مليون فرد غير الذين قرءوه عبر  الانترنت، وهللت له المواقع والصحف العربية وكأنه كشف الأسرار الخفية للديانة  المسيحية وحطمها ودمرها!! فما هي حقيقته؟!!*
* وفي هذا الكتاب نقدم الأدلة  والبراهين العلمية والكتابية والتاريخية واللاهوتية، معتمدين، ليس على الكتب  الدينية فقط، بل بالدرجة الأولى على الموسوعات العلمية والدراسات التي قام بها مئات  العلماء، لإثبات بطلان هذه الادعاءات الوهمية الملفقة والكاذبة، وأن كل ما زعمه  الكاتب الروائي والذين تأثر بهم ونقل عنهم والذين هللوا لما كتبه، بعيد تماماً عن  الصحة والحقيقة. ونقول مع السيد نفسه قوله الإلهي الخالد: " على هذه الصخرة أبني  كنيستي وأبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها " (مت16: 18)، ونقول كما قال اشعياء النبي  بالروح القدس: " كل آلة صورت  ضدك لا تنجح وكل لسان يقوم عليك في القضاء تحكمين عليه " (اش54: 17).*

*تمهيد*
*شفرة دافنشي موضوعها وهدف نشرها*
* تعتبر مريم المجدلية من أكثر الشخصيات المسيحية  التي روى الغرب عنها روايات وأساطير، بل وصارت هذه الأساطير مثل غيرها من الأساطير  التي كانت تعج بها أوربا في العصور الوسطى، خاصة فيما بين القرن العاشر والقرن  الخامس عشر، قبل عصر التنوير والنهضة. هذه الفترة التي انتشرت فيها الأساطير  والخرافات، بل وتميزت بانتشار كم كبير من الكتب المزيفة والمنحولة، والتي كتب عنها  علماء الغرب الذين تخصصوا في آداب العصور الوسطى، والتي ألمحنا إليها في الفصول  الأولى من كتابنا؛ " إنجيل برنابا هل هو إنجيل صحيح؟ "، والتي كتب عنها كثيرا  الأستاذ حسن عثمان في مقدمة ترجمته لرائعة دانتي الشهيرة " الكوميديا الإلهية "،  والتي عبرت بصورة قوية عن فكر هذه العصور وما سادها من أساطير  ومنحولات.*
* وفي الفترة الأخيرة صدرت عدة كتب من أهمها  كتابان هما كتاب " الدم المقدس – الكأس المقدسة "، والذي نشر سنة 1982،  ورواية " شفرة دافنشي " التي نشرت سنة 2003م، والتي نحن بصددها الآن، والتي  اعتمدت بشكل رئيسي على ما سبقها من كتب، خاصة كتاب " الدم المقدس الكأس المقدسة "،  والتي انتحلت منه معظم أفكارها، وبسبب ذلك رفع مؤلفو هذه الكتب الثلاث دعوى قضائية  لا تزال منظورة أمام القضاء حتى الآن، يتهمون فيها دان بروان مؤلف شفرة دافنشي  بانتحال أفكار كتابهم وأنه بني عليها حبكة وعقدة روايته بالكامل!!  *
* هذه الكتب راحت تستعين بأساطير العصور الوسطى  لتنسج أساطير وهمية جديدة حول شخصية مريم المجدلية وتزعم بأنها تزوجت المسيح وأنه  أنجب منها نسلاً!!*
* وسنقوم هنا بالرد على أهم أفكار هذه الكتب  وتحليلها علمياً وكتابياً وتاريخياً ولاهوتياً، مع التركيز، بصفة خاصة، على رواية "  شفرة دافنشي "، لأنها ضمت معظم أفكار هذه الكتب وأضافت عليها.  *
* وقد ترجمت هذه الرواية، " شفرة دافنشي "،  حتى الآن، إلى ثمانين لغة منها اللغة العربية، التي راح بعض كتابها من غير  المسيحيين يكتبون عما جاء في الرواية من تشويه للمسيحية دون أن يكلفوا أنفسهم عناء  البحث والدراسة ومعرفة مدى وحقيقة ومصداقية هذه الرواية التي سبت المسيحية  واليهودية والإسلام صراحة!! والغريب أن هؤلاء الكتاب العرب الذين كتبوا عن هذه  الرواية، كتبوا ما تصوروا وزعموا أنها حقائق تمس جوهر العقيدة المسيحية، وتجاهلوا  ما جاء بها من تلفيق وخرافات وأوهام وأكاذيب وأخطاء تاريخية وعلمية وفلكية  وكتابية!! والتقوا مع فكر كاتب الرواية في نقطتين؛ الأولى هي الزعم بأنه كان يوجد  عشرات الكتب التي كتبها تلاميذ المسيح، وقد رفضتها الكنيسة وأبقت فقط على الأناجيل  الأربعة، وبقية أسفار العهد الجديد القانونية، لأنها تؤيد وجهة نظرها في عقيدة  لاهوت المسيح. والثانية هي القول بأن المسيح كان مجرد نبي عظيم فقط وبشر فان وأنه  ليس إلهاً، كما تؤمن بذلك المسيحية. ومن هنا رأوا في خرافة وأسطورة مريم المجدلية  وادعاء الكاتب، دان براون وبقية كتاب الغنوسية الجديدة والوثنية الجديدة ممن يسمون  بمتأملي العصر الجديد، بأن المسيح قد تزوج بها وأنجب منها نسلاً ما يبرر هذه  المزاعم، بمبدأ الغاية تبرر الوسيلة والضرورات تبيح المحظورات، وتجاهلوا أنه سب  الإسلام كما سب اليهودية والمسيحية وقال أن الأديان جميعاً مبنية على  تلفيق!!*
* ومن هذا المنطلق نشرت جريدة " الدستور "  القاهرية في عددها الصادر بتاريخ 28/12/2005م مقالين عن هذا الموضوع؛ الأول بعنوان:  " الكتاب الذي أزعج العالم وقرأه 25 مليون شخص ب80 لغة "، والثاني حمل نفس  عنوان الصفحة الأولى والرئيسية للجريدة وهو: " هل تزوج المسيح؟ وهل أنجب؟ وهل  تعيش ذريته حتى اليوم؟ ". ويقدم المقال الأول ملخصاً وافياً لأحداث الرواية  متجاهلاً ما وقع فيه كاتبها من أخطاء وما لفقه من أوهام وخرافات!! في حين يقدم  الثاني بدرجة أكبر رؤية الكاتب نفسه من خلال هجوم الرواية على الكتاب المقدس  والعقيدة المسيحية والكنيسة والتي اعتبرها قنبلة في وجه الكنيسة الكاثوليكية. وننشر  هنا المقال الأول " الكتاب الذي أزعج العالم وقرأه 25 مليون شخص ب80 لغة:  *
*"  تلقى الفاتيكان هذا العام ضربه محسوسة، كما يسميها الإنجليز، وتمثلت هذه  الضربة في صورة رواية من القطع المتوسطة تقارب ال 500 صفحة، وتحمل اسم " شفرة  دافنشي ". تلك الرواية التي قامت لها الدنيا ولم تقعد، ليس لأنها من كلاسيكيات  الأدب، ولا لأهمية كاتبها الأمريكي (دان براون)، الذي كان متوسط الشهرة ليصبح على  راس قائمة أهم رجال 2005، بل لأن هذه الرواية تتحدث في تفاصيل خاصة جدا في الديانة  المسيحية يعتبرها المسيحيون مسلمات بديهية لا يجوز المساس بها أو مناقشتها. اليوم  سنتناول ما ورد في هذه الرواية والجدل الذي سببته وسنحاول معا فهم الصورة كاملة  علنا نحظى بإجابات للأسئلة التي لا تنتهي. *
* تبدأ الرواية ب " جاك سونيير " مدير متحف  اللوفر، وهو يجرى داخل المتحف هاربا من شخص يحاول قتله، وهو ينجح في هذا بالفعل، إذ  يطلق رصاصة تخترق معدة جاك سونيير ثم يتركه يصارع الموت، وكل ما أمامه هو 15 دقيقة  لينقل السر قبل موته، 000 أي سر؟..*
* يحقق في القضية النقيب " بيزوفاش "، وهو شخصية  مسطحة، يقرر بدوره الاستعانة ببطل الرواية " روبرت لانجدون "، أستاذ علم  الرموز الدينية في جامعة هارفارد، والواقع أن هناك سببين لاستدعائه؛ أولهما: انه  كان على موعد مع القتيل وثانيهما: وهو وضع جثة سونيير المذهل الذي عثروا عليه فيه  عاريا ممددا بصورة عجيبة على نجمة خماسية رسمها على الأرض. وبعد كثير من  الاستنتاجات المعقدة والتي تساهم في حلها " صوفي نوفو " حفيدة سونيير والتي تعمل  كخبيرة حل شفرات نفهم جميعا أن جاك سونيير كان القائد السري الحالي لجماعة "  سيون " التي فقدت هذه الليلة أربعة من قادتها كلهم ماتوا قرر تصفية قادة  جمعية " سيون " ليحصل منهم على السر الكأس المقدسة. *
* ومع أحداث الرواية تتضح التفاصيل أكثر وأكثر، أن  جاك سونيير يحمل فعلا مفتاح الطريق إلى الكأس المقدسة، لكنه استعان  بشفرات دافنشي العجيبة ليحميه وهى شفرات لا يقدر على حلها سوى صوفي  وروبرت لانجدون مجتمعين وكلما انتقلنا من نقطة إلى نقطة وجدنا شفرات العبقري "  دافنشي " تنتظرنا بغموضها وسخريتها الرهيبة، بعقولنا على لسان لانجدون نعرف بعض  الأسرار الطريقة، ومنها ما يؤكد أن دافنشي كان عضوا نشيطاً في جماعة سيون  وانه كان من عبدة الإله الأنثى ويستخدم لوحة الموناليزا فائقة الشهرة لإثبات  نظريته. بداية من اسمها ذاته والذي هو مزيج خبيث لكلمتي " آمون " و "  إيزيس "، أي المزج بين الإله الذكر والأنثى، والمساواة بينهما في الأهمية،  على عكس ما تؤمن به بعض المعتقدات الكاثوليكية، التي تقلل من أهمية الأنثى وتتهمها  أنها اصل كل البلاء. لقد كان دافنشي عبقريا، وكانت موهبته في الشفير لا حد لها،  لهذا سخر موهبته لحماية أسرار جمعية سيون، ولهذا استعان بها قادة الجمعية من  بعده ولهذا حملت الرواية هذا الاسم الغربي لكن هذا ليس كل شيء دعنا نعود إلى  التاريخ البعيد لنتعرف على جماعة سيون أكثر، فهذه الجمعية التي تأسست عام  1099 على يد " جودوفرادي بويون "، أول ملك للقدس اللاتينية، وكان الغرض منها حماية  أسرار عائلة بويون ذاته، حتى سمع أعضاء هذه الجمعية بوجود وثائق سرية تحت أنقاض  معبد هيروديت، المبنى بدوره على هيكل سليمان، فأنشئوا فرقة عسكرية للبحث عن هذه  الوثائق، وأسموها باسم " فرسان الهيكل ".*
* استمر الحفر والبحث لتسع سنوات كاملة، ثم عثر  فرسان الهيكل على الوثائق ليعودوا بها إلى أوروبا، ليمنحهم البابا اينوسنت  الثاني سلطة مطلقة وصلاحيات لا حد لها، حتى قرر البابا كليمنت التحالف مع ملك  فرنسا (فيليب الرابع) للتخلص منهم، وفي يوم الثالث عشر من أكتوبر لعام  1307، تم اغتيال معظم أعضاء فرسان الهيكل، لكن السر بقى مع الأعضاء الذين  نجوا بفضل السرية المطلقة التي كانت تغلقهم، وفقا لأحداث الرواية يتمكن  لانجدون. وصوفي من الحصول على مفتاح السر من خزانة جاك سونيير في البنك ثم يلجان  سويا إلى الصديق لانجدون المؤرخ الديني (لاي تيبينج)، لنعرف هناك أن السر  الذي كان سونيير يحميه هو وجميع أعضاء جماعة سيون على مر كل هذه السنوات، هو  خريطة تقود إلى الكأس المقدسة. التي يبحث عنها الجميع وهى قبر مريم  المجدلية ذاته. ونتعرف أيضا على معتقدات جمعية سيون والذين - وفقا  لأحداث الرواية - يقدمون لنا حقيقة المسيحية الحقيقية!*
* بالنسبة لأعضاء جمعية سيون، فان المسيح كان  بشرا عاديا، ولم يكن إلها كما يحلو للفاتيكان أن يروج، واكبر دليل على بشريته هو  انه 00 تزوج مريم المجدلية!!*

*ومرة أخرى  نعود إلى دافنشي، والى ثان اشهر لوحاته على الإطلاق وهى لوحة العشاء الأخير لنرى  أن من يجلس جوار المسيح هي مريم بشعرها الأحمر وملابسها المتماثلة في ألوانها مع  ملابس المسيح كدلالة على أهميتها. ولأن هذه اللوحة غير كافيه، نعرف على لسان  تبينج، كيف تحولت الأنثى على يد قسطنطين وأتباعه إلى رمز لكل الشرور، وهى حرب كان  الغرض منها تحويل الوثنية الأنثوية إلى مسيحية ذكورية، بالتالي يستحيل معها تقبل  فكرة أن يتزوج المسيح من مريم المجدلية، وبالتالي تتأكد صورة كونه إلها وليس  مجرد بشر عادى. تتواصل المفاجآت عبر أحداث الرواية، حتى نصل إلى المفاجأة  الأخيرة، وهى أن للمسيح نسلا يعيشون بيننا حتى الآن، وأن جمعية سيون تسعى للحفاظ  على سرية هويتهم، لمنع الفاتيكان من الوصول إليهم والتخلص منهم. وتنتهي الرواية  ولا ينتهي الجدل فكل التفاصيل التي وردت فيها يقول المؤلف أنها حقيقية وأنها  موثقه بمراجع لا تقبل الشك كما أن موقف الفاتيكان المتخاذل من الرواية مثير  للشك فهي لم تطلب منع تداولها إلا بعد صدورها بعدة اشهر باعت فيها الرواية بما  يقارب العشرة ملايين نسخة. *
* ثم أن السرية التي يحيط بها الفاتيكان نفسه،  والتي هاجمها " دان براون " في روايته السابقة (ملائكة وشياطين) أصبحت تثير سخط  البعض وشكوك البعض الأخر. والعجيب هنا هوان معظم ما قدمته الرواية نوقش من قبل  في كتاب " الدم المقدس والكأس المقدسة "، الذي صدر عام 1982، ليحقق أرقاما  قياسية في المبيعات، لكن هذه المرة تغلف المفاجآت والأسرار بقالب بوليسي خصب ممتع،  ليقدم ما فيه إلى جميع الأعمار في صورة ممتعة، وليست متخصصة. ليس هذا فحسب بل أن  المخرج الشهير " رون هاورد " انتهى من تحويل الرواية إلى فيلم من بطولة " توم هانكس  " و " جان رينو "، على أن يعرض في مايو المقبل، وهنا يجب أن ننتبه إلى نقطة مهمة  وهى انه أن كان هناك 25 مليون قاريء للراوية فلنا أن نتوقع أن يكون هناك 100 مليون  مشاهد للفيلم على الأقل، أي أن الجدل لن يتوقف بل ربما سيزيد.  *
* والسؤال الآن هل ما زعمه دان براون صحيح؟ وهل ما  أيده هذان الكاتبان صحيح؟ هل بحثوا عن الحق أم راحوا يجرون وراء أوهام  وسراب؟!!*


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: مريم المجدلية هل هي الكأس المقدسة؟ وهل كانت زوجة للمسيح؟  رداً على كتاب شفرة دافنشي  القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير*

*الفصل الأول*​ *مصادر الرواية*​ *كتب اعتمدت على أوهام وخيال وأساطير*​ 
*حاول دان براون أن يوحي للقاريء بأن ما جاء في روايته مبنياً على حقائق  ودراسات وأبحاث موثقة فزعم في مقدمتها: " أن وصف كافة  الأعمال الفنية والمعمارية والوثائق والطقوس السرية في هذه الرواية هو وصف دقيق  وحقيقي ". فهل هذا صحيح؟ والإجابة هي كلا؟ *
* لأن معظم ما زعمه الكاتب  في روايته هو خرافات وأوهام وأساطير وخيال واستنتاجات مبنية على غير أساس ولا سند  لها أو دليل أو وثيقة بل هي أكاذيب وتلفيقات أنتحلها من مجموعة من كتاب ما يعرف  بمتأملي العصر الجديد "New  Age speculation " التي تذهب في اتجاه معاكس محاولة أن تعيد تأسيس التاريخ من خلال  تبني أفكار الجمعيات السرية المزعومة ونظرية المؤامرة Conspiracy التي " تحاول أن تشرح سبب حادث ما كعقدة سرية وغالباً خداعية  باتحاد سري أكثر من أن يكون نشاطاً علنياً أو حدثاً طبيعياً "(1). وتلغيز التاريخ وتحويله إلى رموز وألغاز،  وتحاول إعادة تفسير الإيمان المسيحي وأن تصيغه بفكرة المساواة بين الجنسين بمفهومها  الوثني الجديد. وفيما يلي أهم ما ذكره من كتب، في موقعه الخاص (www.danbrown.com)، اعتمد عليها كمراجع لروايته هذه:*
*·      Holy Blood, Holy Grail by  Michael Baigent, Richard Leigh, and Henry Lincoln. *
*·      The Messianic Legacy by  Michael Baigent, Richard Leigh, and Henry Lincoln. *
*·      The  Dead  Sea  ***olls Deception by Michael Baigent and Richard Leigh. *
*·      The Goddess in the Gospels:  Reclaiming the Sacred Feminine by Margaret Starbird *
*·      The Woman with the Alabaster  Jar: Mary Magdalene and the Holy Grail by Margaret Starbird. *
*·      The Templar Revelation: Secret  Guardians of the True Identity of Christ by Lynn Picknett and Clive Prince.  *
*·      Jesus and the Lost Goddess:  The Secret Teachings of the Original Christians by Timothy Freke and Peter  Gandy. *
*·      When God Was a Woman by Merlin  Stone. *
*·      The Chalice and the Blade: Our  History, Our Future by Riane Eisler *

*وسنركز بالدرجة الأولى في هذا الفصل على أهم الكتب التي تأثر بها مباشرة  واقتبسها كمراجع أساسية له وهي:*
*1 - Holy  Blood, Holy Grail  - الدم المقدس الكأس المقدسة(2): *
*هذا الكتاب الذي كتبه الكتاب الثلاثة ميشيل بيجنت Michael Baigent,  وريتشارد لي Richard Leigh, وهنري لنكولن Henry  Lincoln، وتم نشره سنة 1982م. وقد بني هذا الكتاب بالدرجة  الأولى على أساس فكرة خيالية مزعومة تتخيل وتفترض أن المسيح قد تزوج بمريم المجدلية  وأن نسله الملكي لا يزال يعيش في أوربا تحت حماية منظمة مزعومة تدعى أخوية سيون!!  وبرغم ذلك يعترف الكتاب الثلاثة بعدم مصداقية نظريتهم هذه ويقرون بأنها ليست  التفسير الأكثر واقعية لهذا الدليل المزعوم في الكتاب. ويعترفون أنها مجرد نظرية  تأملية لا أكثر ولا اقل.*
* ويتلخص  موضوع هذا الكتاب في النقاط التالية:*
*(1) وجود أسرار مخفية في قرية نائية تدعى رينيه لو شاتو بجنوب فرنسا خاصة  بسلالة ملكية تتضمن بصفة عامة عائلات أوربية كثيرة.*
*(2) كان هناك مجموعة من الأساطير حول الجريل المقدسة، أو الكأس المقدسة  *
*Holy  Grail  The، تحمل رموزاً أو كنزاً من الأسرار الخفية!!*
*(3) هذا الجريل أو الكنز يرمز للنسل، هذا النسل زعموا أنه نسل المسيح من  مريم المجدلية!! فقد زعموا وافترضوا أن المسيح كان متزوجاً من مريم المجدلية وأنجب  منها نسلاً، أو أطفالاً!!*
*(4)  وقالوا أن مريم المجدلية ذهبت بنسلها إلى جنوب فرنسا بعد حادثة الصلب،  حيث تزاوج نسلها مع ملوك الفرنك وأوجدوا سلالة الملوك المورفنجيين!!*
*(5)  وقالوا بوجود جمعية سرية تسمي " أخوية سيون – Priory of Sion " زعموا وافترضوا لها تاريخاً يرجع إلى الحروب  الصليبية الأولى ويقولون أنها بدأت مع تكوين فرسان الهيكل " Knights Templar " كواجهتها العسكرية والمالية وهذه الجمعية لها  قائد هو Grand Master. لحماية هذا النسل المزعوم!!*
*(6)  وأن هذه الجمعية كانت مكرسة لاستعادة عرش ملوك فرنسا المورفنجيين  Merovingian الذين حكموا المملكة الفرنكية Frankish kingdom من ستة 447م إلى 751م. ليحكموا أوربا وأورشليم  (القدس).*
*(7)  هذا النظام يحمي هذه السلالة الملكية التي ربما تكون سلالة بالمعنى  الحرفي من يسوع ومريم المجدلية. أو على الأقل سلالة الملك داود ورئيس الكهنة  هرون.*
*(8)  وأن الكنيسة الكاثوليكية حاولت أن تقضي على بقية هذا النسل وحراسة  الكازارس Cathars (فرقة كانت تؤمن بلاهوت المسيح فقط وتنكر إنسانيته) والفرسان بمحاربة  الهراطقة لكي تحصل على القوة من خلال التسلسل الرسولي للقديس بطرس بدلا من التسلسل  الوراثي من مريم المجدلية.*
* هذه الافتراضات التي يعرف  كُّتابها جيداً أنه لا دليل عليها وأنها وهمية وكاذبة، قال عنها ريتشارد لي أحد  الكتاب الثلاثة في برنامج تلفزيوني أنها افتراضات مقبولة ظاهرياً ولكن " لم نؤمن  قط أنها حقيقية"، أي مجرد افتراضات خيالية. *
* وتبدأ رواية هذا الكتاب بسرد  رواية لقس كاثوليكي فرنسي فقير في قرية فرنسية نائية تدعى رينيه لو شاتو وتزعم أنه  في سنة 1891م أكتشف هذا القس بعض الرقوق الغريبة أثناء إعادة ترميمه وتجديده لكنيسة  القرية ترجع للقرون 13و17و18 للميلاد، وكانت هذه الرواية المزعومة لهذه الرقوق  المزعومة هي بداية لمجموعة من الملفقات والمخترعات عما يسمى ب " أخوية سيون ".  *
* وتتلخص نظرية هذا الكتاب في  الادعاء والزعم بأنه كانت للمسيح دعوى ملكية وأنه عرف نبوات العهد القديم عن المسيح  المنتظر فرتب حياته بما يتفق مع هذه النبوات وتزوج بمريم المجدلية لهذا الأسباب  وأنه نجا من الموت على الصليب وهرب مع مريم المجدلية إلى جنوب فرنسا بسبب اضطهاد  اليهود له حيث جاء من نسله من مريم المجدلية قدماء الملوك المورفنجيين الذين حكموا  فرنسا في الفترة من 500م إلى 750م وأن حق هؤلاء الملوك أو هذا النسل في عرش فرنسا  بل وعروش بقية دول أوربا لا يزال قائماً حتى الآن.*
* وقد اعتمد هؤلاء الكتاب في  نظريتهم الوهمية هذه على الربط بين الشعوب والأحداث والظواهر المنفصلة بعضها عن  بعض، واعتمدت على أن أي خبر أو شائعة أو خرافة أو أسطورة لها صلة بالتاريخ تقبل  بدرجة مساوية تماماً في قيمتها للحقيقة التاريخية الموثقة!! وتصبح الحقيقة نفسها  تبعاً لهذه النظرية مجرد ظل لهذه الأمور المتشعبة بخرافاتها وما تلقيه من ظلال على  التاريخ الموثق(3). بل ويقول هؤلاء الكتاب أنه لا يجب للإنسان  أن يتوقف عند الحقائق بل يهتم برجع الصدى والتشعبات التي انعكست عنها عبر القرون في  شكل أساطير وخرافات(4). *
* وهنا نجد أنفسنا أما مدرسة من  الفكر لا تهتم بحقائق التاريخ بل تجعل الخرافة مساوية للحقيقة، والوهم مساوياً لما  هو موثق، وبدلاً من أن تأخذ بالحقائق المعروفة والموثقة تعطي لنفسها حرية واسعة  لتأليف وخلق ادعاءات وافتراض نظريات وفرضيات تاريخية وهمية لا وجود لها ثم تبحث  جاهدة لتعطيها مصداقية وهمية زائفة وتجعلها مساوية للحق التاريخي!! وبدلا من أن  تبني على وقائع التاريخ الماضي تجاه الحاضر راح هؤلاء الكتاب ينظرون للقديم بمنظور  التاريخ الحديث!! وباختصار فبحسب افتراضاتهم يمكن لأي إنسان أن يؤلف ويختلق ويلفق  لأنه بذلك يمكن أن يدرك ما يضعون تحته خطاً!! وبهذا المفهوم وهذه النظرية نظروا  لأساطير وخرافات الكأس المقدسة The  Holy grail!! وهذا مبدأ خطير جداً لأنه يقدم لنا تاريخاً  وهمياً ومختلقاً وملفقاً ومزيفاً، غير التاريخ الحقيقي وأحداثاً وهمية لم تحدث بدلا  من الوقائع الموثقة، وهنا تتوه الحقائق بين ما هو مختلق وملفق ومؤلف ومزيف!! وهذا  ما فعله هؤلاء الكتاب الثلاثة في هذا الكتاب!! فقد افترضوا تاريخاً غير التاريخ  وأحداثاً ملفقة غير الأحداث التي حدثت بالفعل واعتمدوا على افتراضات وتأملات  وادعاءات وتخمينات وهمية وقدموها كأبحاث علمية في حين أنها تتناقض جوهرياً مع حقائق  التاريخ المدونة والموثقة!!*
* وما نقوله هذا أكده الكتاب  أنفسهم وبصراحة ووضوح فقالوا: " لقد افترضنا افتراضاً لنسل منحدر من يسوع استمر حتى  هذا اليوم. وبالطبع لا يمكن لنا أن نكون متأكدين أن افتراضنا صحيح في كل التفاصيل،  بل أنه إذا كانت هناك تفاصيل محددة هنا أو هناك تخضع للتعديل فنحن مقتنعين أن  الخطوط الجوهرية لافتراضنا صحيحة "(5). كما يقولون أيضاً: " لقد وجدنا دليلاً  ضعيفاً يمكن إثباته عن الأصول الحقيقية للمورفنجيين"(6). ويؤكدون على عدم وجود أدلة تاريخية كافية  لافتراضاتهم: " لا يوجد دليل على كيفية موت سيجسبرت. ولا يوجد أي سجل – بعيدا عن  الدليل الموجود في " وثائق بيير "(7). وهذه الوثائق أثبت المحققون، كما سنبين،  أنها ملفقة ومزورة في منتصف خمسينيات القرن العشرين!!*
* ويقولون: " أننا لم نستطع أن  نبرهن على صحة الادعاءات عن " وثائق بيير " ولا أن نحسمها أيضاً. بالتأكيد كان هناك  دليل أن نعتبرها على الأقل ظاهريا مقبولة "(8). ثم يشرحون أسلوبهم في كيفية وضع  افتراضاتهم على مجرد تأملات وأوهام فيقولن: " فقد خمنّا تواً أن الإشارات على زراعة  الكروم [حضارة الكروم] خلال كل أبحاثنا رمزت لتحالفات سلالية. وعلى أساس افتراضنا  لحضارة الكروم الآن بدت ترمز للعملية التي ماثلت نفسها تكراراً بالكرم – بدوام نسله  كما في الإثبات اكتشفنا باباً موارباً يصور يسوع كعنقود في كرم. هذا الباب كان في  سيون، سويسرا "(9). *
* ويشخص الكتاب من خلال تخمينات  وادعاءات وتأملات شخصية وهمية ساذجة لا تصدق إلى أساطير وخرافات الكأس المقدسة  فيقولون: أن " أساطير الجريل Grail  هي تلك الروايات الموجودة في قصص الملك أرثر وفرسان المائدة المستديرة  التي تتعامل مع " الكأس المقدسة -Grail  Holyl ". فالجريل Grail  The  موصوف في الأساطير باعتباره الكأس التي استخدمها يسوع في العشاء الأخير  ثم استخدمها يوسف الرامي في وضع الدم الذي أنساب من جسد المخلص عندما كان معلقاً  على الصليب. وفي الروايات يرى أحياناً ك " مبخرة، صغيرة وذهبية، محمولة بفم حمامة  بيضاء؛ وأحياناً كإناء ذخيرة أكبر محمول بين يدي فتاة جميلة 000 وأحيانا يظهر كحجر  ثمين؛ وأحياناً كدم المسيح في طبق، الطبق نفسه صغير وأحيانا كبير بدرجة كافية ليحمل  رأس إنسان قاسية "(10).*
* وقد لاحظ الكتاب الثلاثة " أنه  يبدو من غير المفهوم أن أساطير الكأس يمكن أن توضح بأي طريقة أسرار العهد الجديد  "(11). ومع ذلك راحوا يزعمون أن قصص الكأس هي  فعلا رسائل خفية عن نسل يسوع نفسه مخفية في خرافات وأساطير العصور الوسطى!! وكان  سبب تخيلهم لما افترضوه وتوهموه هو اسم الكأس نفسه والذي يسمي في المخطوطات الأقدم  التي تعود للقرون 11 و13 Sangraal  و Sangreal واصل الاسمين واحد ومعناهما واحد هو الكأس  المقدسة، ولكن بدلا من أن يكتبوا الكلمة San  Greal  أو San  Graal  = Holy  Grail أي الكأس المقدسة، فصلوها، بدون سند أو دليل حتى  من الخرافات أو الأساطير، إلىSang  Real  و Sang  Raal لتعني Royal  Blood أي دم ملكي!! ويقول هؤلاء الكتاب: " في كثير من  المخطوطات القديمة The  Grail يدعىSangreal  ؛ وحتى في الترجمات الأحدث لمالوري Malory  يدعى Sangreal، وقد كان بالمثل بعض من – Sangreal أو Sangraal  – هو الأصل. وبالمثل أيضاً فالكلمة الواحدة كانت توضع تبعا لذلك في مكان  خطأ. أو بمعنى أخر Sangreal أو Sangraal  قد لا يكون قد قصد منها أن تقسم إلى San  Greal أو San  Graal، بل إلى Sang  Real أو Sang  Raal، أو لتستخدم المعنى في الهجاء الحديث  Sang Royal = دم ملكي (Royal  Blood) "(12).*
* وهكذا يلعبون بحروف الكلمات،  يغيرونها ويبدلونها من أماكنها ويربطونها بكلمات حديثة، ليصلوا إلى ما خمنوه  وتخيلوه وافترضوه وزعموه!! وبرغم أن اعتماد هؤلاء الكتاب الثلاثة الأساسي في خرافة  وأسطورة الكأس المقدسة كان على " موت الملك أرثر – Le  Morte D’Arthur" للسير توماس مالوري Sir  Thomas Malory  والذي يقول أن بطل الأسطورة جلاهاد Galahad  انتهى من البحث ووجد الكأس المقدسة ثم أُخذها وذهب، جلاهاد والكأس، إلى  السماء ولم يعد يراهما أحد من البشر. وبالتالي أياً كان معنى الكأس المقدسة  فالمفروض أنها لم يعد لها وجود على الأرض وأنها في السماء ولا معنى لما بذله هؤلاء  الكتاب من جهد بلا طائل!!*
* وكما بنى هؤلاء الكتاب  افتراضاتهم الخرافية الوهمية الكاذبة عن الكأس والدم الملكي على أوهام وتلفيقات  وأكاذيب بنوا أيضاً مزاعمهم عن زواج المسيح بالمجدلية على خرافات وأوهام وتلفيقات  وأكاذيب!! وفيما يلي الطريقة التي خمنوها في افتراضهم بزواج المسيح:*
* " لم يكن اهتمامنا أن نضعف  التصديق بالأناجيل، فقد غربلناها فقط في بحثنا – حيث كنا نبحث عن جزيئات صغيرة لما  يحتمل أنه حق أو ممكن اقتلاعه من الجذور المزخرفة المحيطة به – وذلك علاوة على كل  سمة محددة – جزيئات صغيرة قد تشهد لزواج يسوع بالمرأة المسماة بالمجدلية. ولسنا  في حاجة للقول بأن مثل هذه الشهادات لم تكن واضحة ولكي نجدها كنا مضطرين أن نقرأ ما  بين السطور ونشغل فجوات معينة ونضع في الاعتبار أنقطاعات ناقصة وانقطاعات محددة.  وكان علينا أن نتعامل مع المحذوفات والتلميحات والتي كانت في أحسن الأحوال غير  مباشرة "(13).*

* وبناء على هذه الافتراضات  الوهمية الملفقة قالوا أن المجدلية كانت زوجة للمسيح*
*لأن الإنجيل يذكر أنها غسلت قدميه، وهذا الفعل كان شعيرة زواجية عند  اليهود أيام المسيح!! هكذا متجاهلين الحق الواضح والمعلن وجروا وراء أوهام كاذبة  فلم يقل الكتاب المقدس أن المرأة التي غسلت قدمي المسيح هي مريم المجدلية ولا كان  غسل الأرجل شعيرة زواجية فقد غسل الرب يسوع المسيح أرجل تلاميذه الأثنى عشر في  العشاء الأخير فهل كان هو زوجة لهم؟!! وكانت عادة غسل الأرجل قديمة تعود لأيام  إبراهيم أبي الآباء الذي غسل قدمي الملائكة (تك18:4).*
* هكذا بنى هؤلاء الكتاب  افتراضاتهم على تلفيقات وخرافات وأوهام وأكاذيب وقد اعترفوا هم أنفسهم بذلك فقالوا:  " كان سيناريو افتراضنا منطقي متين ومخادع، ومع ذلك كان أيضا مستحيل، مناف  للطبيعة، جذاب على الرغم من أنه قد يكون، كما كان، وكما هو، سطحي جداً ويستقر على  أساس مهلهل إلى حد بعيد. وعلى الرغم من أنه يشرح أموراً كثيرة إلا أنه لا يمكن أن  يكون مؤيداً في ذاته. فما تزال هناك ثقوب كثيرة فيه وتناقضات كثيرة جداً خارجة على  القياس "(14).*
* حبكة شفرة دافنشي الرئيسية  وجماعة أخوية سيون المزيفة: وقد بنى دان براون حبكة كتابه وعقدته الرئيسية على ما جاء في هذا  الكتاب مع تأثره بفكرة الأنثى المقدسة وأساطير الكأس المقدسة(15). وكتب الكثير عن " أخوية سيون " ورئيسها  سونيير مدير متحف اللوفر وقال عن أعضائها أنهم كانوا: " خلال هذه السنوات الطويلة  مسئولين عن حماية وثائق The  Holy Grail وقبر مريم المجدلية؟ " 000 " نعم, لكن أعضاء  الأخوية كان يتوجب عليهم أيضاً القيام بمهمة أعظم بكثير, وهي حماية سلالة المسيح  نفسها التي كانت تحت خطر محدق علي الدوام, فقد خشيت الكنيسة الأولى من نمو السلالة  وتزايد عدد أفرادها لان ذلك قد يؤدي في النهاية إلى كشف سر علاقة المسيح بالمجدلية  مما يقود إلى تحدي أساس المذهب الكاثوليكي الذي يؤمن بالمسيح الإله الذي لم يكن علي  علاقة بأي امرأة ولم يقم بأي فعل جنسي أبداً "000 " أن أخوية سيون المعاصرة قد  أوكلت إليهما مهمة خطيرة جداً. وهي مسؤولية ذات ثلاثة شقوق. فهي يجب أن تقوم بحماية  وثائق The  Holy Grail, كما أن عليا حماية قبر مريم المجدلية, وأخيراً  فهي يجب أن ترعي وتحرس سلالة المسيح, أفراد العائلة القلائل الباقين الذين بقوا حتى  هذا اليوم " 000 " أن الأخوية قد أنيطت بها مسؤولية مقدسة لإطلاع العالم على  الحقيقة ونشر وثائق الدم الملكي عندما تحل نهاية الأيام, فعلي مر القرون الطويلة,  ضحي مثل دافنشي وبوتيشلي ونيوتن بكل ما يملكون لحماية الوثائق والحفاظ على تلك  المسؤولية. والآن وقد أزفت ساعة الحقيقة, غير سونيير رأيه. الرجل الذي كان له شرف  حمل أعظم مسؤولية في تاريخ المسيحية, تخلي عن واجبه وقرر آن الوقت لم يحن بعد ".  التفت تيبينج إلى صوفي." لقد خذل The  Grail وخذل الأخوية وخذل ذكري كل الأجيال التي عملت  جاهدة لتحقيق هذه المهمة ". *
* وهذا الكلام الملفق ثبت  بالدليل القاطع وباعتراف موثق أنه غير صحيح بالمرة! فقد تأسست هذه الجماعة أصلاً  سنة 1956م، وقد أسسها في فرنسا بيير بلانترد Pierre Plantard وأندرى بونهوم Andre Bonhomme, وتبين أن ما كل ما نسب إليها، وخاصة ما سمي ب  Les Dossiers Secrets، ليعطيها أهمية ومكانة قديمة، بنى عليها الكاتب  جزءاً كبيراًَ من حبكته، كان تزييفاً زيفه الكاتب الفرنسي الساخر والممثل فيليب دي  كريزى Philippe de Chérisey (1923 - 1985)، المشهور بخلق وتزييف الوثائق عن جماعة " أخوية سيون ".  وقد أعترف تحت القسم أنه الموضوع كله من تزييفه وتلفيقه.*
* قال الباحثان الفرنسيان ماري  فرانس اتشفوان وفريدرك لونوار اللذان قاما بعمل تحقيق صحفي دقيق عن نشأة هذه  الجمعية الملفقة: " بكل بساطة فأن المؤسسة (أخوية سيون) أنشئت في 25 حزيران 1956  يوم إعلان بيار بلانتار عن تأسيسها في سان جوليا جينيفوا من أعالي سافوا. فرسان  هيكل دير صهيون جمعية عادية. بموجب قانون 1901مثلهم مثل جامعي الطوابع 000 ويتألف  مكتبها من أربعة أشخاص منهم بيار بلانتار الذي لا يدعي باسمه الكامل بيار بلانتار  دو سان كلير بل بلانتار فقط. وهو أيضاً رسام صناعي في معمل للمدافيء في  ابيماس.*
*ينص النشاط الرئيسي لجمعيته على إصدار صحيفة بعدد قليل من الصفحات  بعنوان الدارة Circuit, والتي تصدر على شكل نشرة إعلامية للدفاع عن حقوق  وحرية المجمعات السكنية HLM (مساكن ذوي الدخل المحدود). تولي الجمعية عناية  خاصة بمسائل تعبيد الممرات وعدادات المياه في بعض المنازل في منطقة  أنيماس.*
* يبدو من جهة أخري أن تسمية "  صهيون " تعود للجبل الذي يحمل نفس الاسم في سافوا - العليا (حيث كانت الجمعية ترغب  إقامة مركز دراسة واستراحة) أكثر منه في القدس القديمة. فهل كان بيار بلانتار الشخص  الغريب الأطوار الذي يعطي لجمعية الدفاع عن المستأجرين اسماً فخماً؟ لقد قرأنا عن  مجموع جمعيات فرسان هيكل دير صهيون المؤرخة عام 1956. يبقي أن في هذه الأنظمة عنوان  لدير صهيون فرعي تحت هذا العنوان c.i.r.c.u.i.t  دائرة شبيه بعنوان نشرة المساكن لذوي الدخل المحدود لكنها تعني هذه  المرة فروسية, مؤسسة, منهج كاثوليكي مستقل 000 أن هدف الجمعية هو تأسيس جماعة  كاثوليكية مخصصة للإصلاح وفق نموذج عصري, مع المحافظة على صفتها التقليدي الفروسية  القديمة 000 يؤكد جيرارد دوسيد لدي مقابلة بلانتار عام 1959 (لكن هل يجب نشاطاته في  معمل المدافيء آنذاك, كان بلانتار يسدي استشارات تنجيمية. تحت الاسم المستعار شيرين  والذي هو حسبما نتذكر هو اسم السلطان الأكبر المنتظر في تنبؤات نوستراداموس. لا  نعرف فيما إذا كان بيار بلانتار قد طالب هذا العام أو سابقاً بعرش فرنسا, كونه  ينحدر من سلالة الميروفنجيين. وبالمقابل, ما هو مؤكد, أن له ماض, وعليه تفحص فرسان  هيكل دير صهيون على ضوء هذا الماضي. *
* ثم يرويان قصة هذا الرجل  بقولهما: "ولد " الملك الضائع " في 18 مارس 1820 في باريس, والده خادم غرف, والدته  تعمل أحياناً طباخة لدي العائلات البورجوازية. ومن المحتمل أن يكون بيار بلانتار في  شبابه قد عمل ولبضعة اشهر خادماً للكنيسة في أبرشية - لويس - دانتان. هذا اقل ما  أدلت به تقارير المخابرات العامة الذين تمكنا من استشارتهم في مركز شرطة باريس,  لأنه في أعوام 1940 كان لبيار بلانتار سجل معلومات لدي الشرطة. وبالفعل فإن " الربة  " المخبأ لشفرة دافنشي صاغت في شبابها منتجات فكرية لا قيمة لها. في السادس عشر من  كانون الاول / ديسمبر, عندما بلغ العشرين من عمره, كتب رسالة تفيض بالحماس إلى  المارشال بيتان: سيدي المارشال " أن حياتك في خطر (...) عليك فور استلام رسالتي وقف  المؤامرة الماسونية اليهودية لتجنيب فرنسا والعالم المجزورة الرهيبة. لدي تحت أخر  فرد للقتال تحت قيادتكم ". كان المارشال قد وقع قبل ذلك بستة اشهر هدنة مع الفوهرر  (هتلر) لقد أقحم نفسه في سياسة التعاون مع الألمان. وأسس تحت شعار (عمل, عائلة,  وطن) نظاماً سلطوياً معادياً للسامية والشيوعية. *
* رسالة بلانتار الملتهبة الوجهة  إلى رئيس الدولة الفرنسية, جعلته هدفاً لمراقبة المخابرات العامة. الظاهر أن هذه  الأجهزة لم تأخذ رسالة الرجل الشاب على محمل الجد. " بلانتار الذي يتباهى بصلاته مع  العديد من السياسيين, ظهر مثل واحد من الشباب المغرورين والملتهمين, الذين يريدون  إعطاء الأهمية لذواتهم, ويحاولون إرغام الحكومة أن توليهم نوعاً من الأهمية  ".*

* بيد أن الشرطة لم تخفف من  مراقبته, و ظل بيار بلانتار موضوع العديد من تقاريرها حتى بعد الحرب. ومن ثم يتم  اكتشاف أن خادم الكنيسة يقوم بالتحريض منذ عام 1973 (وعمره يقارب السابعة عشرة) مع  تجمع " لم يصرح أمام قيادة شرطة المنطقة منضماً لليهود والماسونية وراسماً لنفسه  هدف تنقية فرنسا تجديدها ", بقيادة تجمع الشبيبة الكاثوليكية وإقامة تجمع شبه رسمي  يهدف إلى إعادة خلق شباب من مختلف رعايا الكنائس, والتي يجتمع المنتمون إليها في  رعاية العاصمة". *
* ثم يتحدثا عن تلفيقه وتزويره  لبعض الأوراق والسجلات والتي يضعها في مكتبة باريس العامة وهي صورة لإحدى الوثائق  التي لفقها التي نقل منها كتاب " الدم المقدس، الكأس المقدسة " واعتمد عليهما دان  براون، برغم من أنها كانت مجرد أوراق وجلود عادية مكتوبة بحبر عادي ويمكن لأي متخصص  اكتشاف تزييفها بسهولة: " نعلم من الآن وصاعداً ولع بلانتار " الملك الضال " بالكذب  والدجل والكتمان. هل بالغ في ذلك, أم اختلق هذه الأنساب والروابط في سنوات 1960.  ليسجل اسمه تابعاً للراهب " سونيير " واستعادة الأسطورة منه؟ أكد العديد من الناس  المذكورين في شهرية فينكر أنهم لم يسمعوا أبداً بوجود لبلانتار أو ألفاجالات..  وفيما بتعلق بجيرارد دوسيد التروسكى المقاوم السابق, هل كان على إطلاع بماضي  النوتي؟ عندما طلب منه في بداية العشرية أن يكون في الوقت نفسه رجل الملفات الشخصية  الرئيسية لقصصه؟ ومن استخدم الآخر؟ "(?).*

*2 – كشف سر فرسان الهيكل The  Templar Revelation(16):*
* والكتاب الثاني الذي كان مرجعاً أساسياً لدان براون، والذي اعتمد بدوره  هو أيضاً على نظريات وافتراضات كتاب " الدم المقدس، الكأس المقدسة "، وأشار  إليه في الفصل الستين من كتابه، هو كتاب " كشف سر فرسان الهيكل: حراس سر هوية  المسيح الحقيقة -The  Templar Revelation: Secret Guardians of the True Identity of Christ  "!! هذا الكتاب الذي كتبه لين بكنت Lynn  Picknett وكليف برنس Clive  Prince، ونشر في 1997م في بريطانيا، اتبع نهج " الدم  المقدس، الكأس المقدسة "، وجمع كاتباه كماً كبيراً من خرافات وأساطير فرنسا الخاصة  بمريم المجدلية وارتباطها بيسوع المسيح والحركة المسيحية. بل وقال أن المسيح كان  تلميذا ليوحنا المعمدان نتيجة سوء فهمه للوحة رسمها الرسام الإيطالي ليوناردو  دافنشي Leonardo da Vinci اسمها سيدة الصخور، وكذلك لوحة العشاء الأخير، وفي كتاب لهما بعنوان  " Turin Shroud - In Whose Image? - كفن تورين – لمن الصورة؟ "، قالوا أنهم اكتشفوا  عدداً من الأفكار غير المسيحية الأرثوذكسية في الاستخدام التصويري الذي يصور بعض  الشخصيات الرئيسية للعهد الجديد، خاصة يوحنا المعمدان. ويقولون أن الشخص المرسوم  جالساً في لوحة العشاء الأخير، من وجهة نظر المشاهد، عن يسار يسوع المسيح هو مريم  المجدلية، أكثر من كونه يوحنا الرسول كما اعتاد أن يصوره معظم الرسامين المؤرخين.  وزعموا أن المسافة بين جسديهما تأخذ زوايا تعطي الحرف M  الذي يشير للمجدلية، وزعموا أنها هي والمسيح يرتديان ملابس مثيلة بألوان  متبادلة، صورة نيجاتيف لكل منهما. كما ذكرا أيضاً عددا من العلامات الأخرى منها  سكين سرية موجهه إلى أحد الأشخاص. وقال هذان الكاتبان انهما وجدا دليلاً على هذه  الأمور في تقليد الهراطقة خاصة مواضيع مثل فرسان الهيكل، الكازارس، الغنوسية، الكأس  المقدسة والخرافات المرتبطة بجنوب فرنسا وكذلك قرية رينيه لو شاتو.*
* وقالا أيضا أن ليوناردو دافنشي  كان يرسل رسائل مختومة من خلال لوحاته والتي يمكن أن يفهم مغزاها البعض الذين  يستطيعون إدراك ذلك، وبينما يظهر على سطح هذه اللوحات مواضيع كتابية من الكتاب  المقدس، ففي الحقيقة كانت تخفي اعتقاده في سمو يوحنا المعمدان على يسوع  المسيح!!*
* وكما زعما أن المسيح كان  تلميذا ليوحنا المعمدان قالا أن تعاليم يوحنا الدينية كانت في جوهرهاً أسرار  الديانة المصرية الخاصة بإيزيس وأوزوريس وحورس!! أي أن المسيح والمعمدان من وجهة  نظر هذين الكاتبين كانا عابدي أوثان!! وأن المجدلية كانت تمارس طقساً سرياً جنسياً  " مقدساً " مع المسيح!! مرتبطاً بأعتقادهما الديني الوثني!! كما زعما أن المسيح كان  ساحراً وأنه كانت هناك قوة سحرية انتقلت من يوحنا المعمدان للمسيح!! *

*3 – كتابات مارجريت ستاربيرد: *
* مارجريت ستاربيرد Margaret Starbird  والتي تأثر ت جداً بكتاب " الدم المقدس، الكأس المقدسة "، وهي كاتبة من  هذه المدرسة، مدرسة  متأملي العصر الجديد "New  Age speculation،التي تؤمن بنظرية المؤامرة والرمزية التي تعتمد على الإشاعات والخرافات  والأساطير، وتبني أفكارها على مجرد التأملات الشخصية المبنية على إشاعات وخرافات  وأساطير ومما تتوهم أنه موجود في قصص الكتاب المقدس!! وتصف نفسها في موقعها على  الانترنت زاعمة أنها دارسة كاثوليكية رومانية وقد استخلصت من دراساتها إلى وجود ما  أسمته بنبع خفي للتعليم السري المكرس ل " الأنثى المقدسة، المتجسدة في مريم  المجدلية "(17). وتنشر كتبها موهمة من يقرأ لها أنها  كاثوليكية!! وتركز كتبها على تمجيد ما يسمى ب " الاتحاد بين المسيح ومريم المجدلية،  أو الأنثى المقدسة "!! وبحسب ما يقول موقعها على النت، فهي(18):*
*(1)  ترجع بأبحاثها إلى أصل ومدى خرافات وأساطير الكأس المقدسة The  Holy Grail، وتزعم، بدون أي دليل أو برهان، أن الناس في  العصور الوسطى آمنوا أن المسيح كان متزوجاً من مريم المجدلية وكانت لديهما طفلة،  وقد هربت المجدلية بطفلتها بعد الصلب والقيامة إلى الغال، فرنسا الحالية!! وهذا  الكلام كاذب فلم يقل به أحد مطلقا، قبل كتاب " الدم المقدس، الكأس المقدسة " والذي  صدر سنة 1983م، كما أنها هي نفسها كما تعترف، وكما سنبين نقلا عنها، التي اخترعت  قصة وجود هذه الطفلة التي أسمتها، هي، سارة!! *
*(2)  وتزعم أنها فجرت ما أسمته بأسطورة عزوبية المسيح وأنها كشفت الحق  المشفر، المخفي، في أرقام رمزية في الأناجيل ذاتها والتي وضعها كُتّاب العهد الجديد  اليوناني. وتزعم أنها برهنت بشكل واضح على " الاتحاد المقدس " بين المسيح وعروسه  المفقودة، مريم المجدلية!! وتقول زاعمة أن ذلك كان هو حجر الزاوية في الكنيسة  المسيحية الأولى، هكذا بدون وثيقة أو دليل أو برهان، مجرد كلام في  كلام!!*
*(3)  كما تزعم أنها شرحت في كتاباتها ما أسمته بالموقف المؤلم لكهنوت الكنيسة  الكاثوليكية التي سارت في طريق منظم لإنكار " العروس " كشريك، والإصرار على القول  بعزوبية المسيح وتشجيع العبادة لمبدأ الذكورة الصاعدة التي جردوها من شريكها  المؤنث!!*
*(4)  وتقول أيضاً أن المسيحية الأولى كانت ديانة مساواة، بمفهوم الأنثى  المقدسة، أي الكاهنة الإلهة التي تمارس الهيروس جاموس، أي شعيرة الزواج المقدس، أو  الجنس المقدس!! وتكمل زعمها قائلة ولكن التأثيرات المتأخرة حسمت دور المرأة في  الكنيسة، فهي تطالب بما تسميه بالمسيحية المتوازنة جنسياً المخفية في الأناجيل!!  *
* وفي سنة 1993م نشرت مارجريت  كتابها " المرأة وقارورة المرمر - The Woman With the Alabaster Jar "(19)، أي قارورة الطيب، وبنت أفكاره الرئيسية  على ما جاء في كتاب " الدم المقدس، الكأس المقدسة "، وافترضت في كتابها هذا فكرة  زواج المسيح بمريم المجدلية، وقدمت فيه فكرة جديدة لأساطير الكأس المقدسة لا تركز  على الدم الملكي المزعوم في كتاب " الدم المقدس، الكأس المقدسة "، فقط بل أضافت ما  أسمته ب " فقدان الأنثى المقدسة في المسيحية "!! وافترضت أنه إذا كانت المرأة التي  دهنت المسيح بالطيب قبل الصلب بأيام هي بالفعل مريم المجدلية، وأن هذا الدهن هو  إعادة لطقس وشعيرة الخصوبة القديمة والتي دعتها ب " هيروس جاموس – hieros gamos "، أي الزواج المقدس أو الجنس المقدس، فقد كانت  المرأة في الديانات القديمة تمثل الإلهة والأرض، في شعائر الزواج المقدس، والتي كان  فيها يتزوج الملك من الأنثى المقدسة، الكاهنة الإلهة، وهذا الزواج كان يرمز، في هذه  الديانات لأشياء كثيرة بحسب زمان ومكان الحدث لإقامة هذه الشعائر، من ضمنها ما سمي  ببركة الخصوبة القادمة، أي إعادة الأرض وروح الجماعة والاتحاد بين الإنسانية  واللاهوت. وكان بعضها يتضمن قتل الملك رمزيا أو فعلياً بعد أن يكون قد تزوج من  الكاهنة الإلهة، وفي أقوالهم الرمزية كانوا يقولون أنه يجب أن يقوم الملك ثانية من  الموت قيامة سرية إشارة إلى دورة الموت والميلاد من جديد الواضحة في  الطبيعة.*
* وتزعم مارجريت أن روايات  الإنجيل تعكس إضافة إلى ما قالته عن شعيرة الهيروس جاموس، أو الزواج المقدس، وقولها  أنه إذا كانت المجدلية هي التي دهنت المسيح بالطيب فتكون هي المرأة التي تملأ  رمزياً دور الكاهنة الإلهة، ومن ثم يجب أن تكون متزوجة بالمسيح!! هكذا تخلط بين  الوثنية والمسيحية وتفترض وجود ما ليس له وجود وتستخرج من أوهامها وخيالها الخرافي  أفكار وعقائد ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان!ّ! وفيما يلي أهم ما توهمته وتصورته على  أنه أدلة لإثبات افتراضاتها الخيالية الوهمية:*
*(1)  افترضت أن كلمة " المجدلية " يجب أن تكون لقباً يوضح شيئاً أخر غير  مكانها وأصلها. وهذا، من وجهة نظرها، ضروري لوحدة التقليد!! وقالت أنه إذا كانت  مريم أخت لعازر التي من بيت عنيا التي دهنت المسيح " بطيب " في يوحنا (11:2)، هي  المجدلية، وإذا كانت هي أيضاً المرأة الخاطئة غير معروفة الاسم التي ذكرها لوقا  (لو7:38)، هي أيضاً مريم المجدلية، فهذا يدل على أن لقبها لا يعني مكان نشأتها، لأن  مريم أخت لعازر من بيت عنيا وليست من مجدل، ولذا يجب أن يعكس لقب المجدلية شيئاً  أخر!!*
*(2)  وتقول مستنتجة أن لقب المجدلية لا يعنى مكان نشأتها، فماذا يعني إذا؟  وتجد الحل من وجهة نظرها في تحليل قيمته العددية كاملة باليونانية والذي وضعته  بحروف إنجليزية مقابلة للحروف اليونانية " h  magdalhnh "، وقالت أن قيمته العددية هي 153، وقالت أن هذا  الرقم مرتبط بشكل مثانة السمكة ال the  vesica piscis (وهو عبارة عن دائرتين متداخلتين يقع مركز كل  منهما في نفس مركز الأخر). وتقول أن الفيزيكا بيزيس له معنى دلالي خاص بالأمومة في  بعض قرائنها، كما أن الإلهة معنى دلالي أخر بالنسبة للآخرين. ومن ثم تفسر مارجريت  الرقم 153 والفيزيكا بيزيس كمثلين للأنثى المقدسة، وهكذا تصل لزعمها المبني على هذه  الاستنتاجات الخيالية الوهمية أن المسيح قد تزوج من مريم المجدلية!! *
*(3)  كما أنها، مارجريت، تقول أيضاً أن قصة صيد التلاميذ ل 153 سمكة في شبكة  غير منقطعة، والمذكورة في يوحنا 21 ترمز للكنيسة، فرقم 153 مرتبط بالكنيسة  Ecclesia  كجماعة، وإذا كان رقم 153 يشير للكنيسة واسم مريم المجدلية مكون من رقم  153، فلابد، من وجهة نظرها، أن تتوحد الكنيسة بمريم المجدلية!! وبما أن الكتاب  المقدس يشير إلى الكنيسة تكراراً ب " العروس " والمسيح بال " العريس "، فتكون مريم  المجدلية هي عروس المسيح!! وتزعم أن هذا ما سبق أن أشار إليه ميخا النبي في قوله: "  وأنت يا برج القطيع أكمة بنت صهيون يأتي ويجيء الحكم الأول ملك أورشليم " (مي4:8).  وهكذا تخلط الأمور ببعضها والحقائق بالأوهام، والتأملات الشخصية تحاول أن تقنع  القاريء أنها حقائق!!*
*(4)  ثم تدخل مارجريت ستاربيرد لأسطورة الكأس المقدسة بنفس أسلوب وطريقة  وفكرة كتاب " الدم المقدس، الكأس المقدسة "، الذي تأثرت به، وكان أول من أوحى لها  بأفكارها الوهمية وأوهامها التأملية!! فهي مثله تركز على أساطير الكأس المقدسة التي  ظهرت ابتداء من القرن الحادي عشر الميلادي والتي تقول أن مريم المجدلية ذهبت إلى  فرنسا بعد الصلب والقيامة، وتتخذ مارجريت من قول الأسطورة بوجود خادمة كانت تخدم  المجدلية أسمها سارة وتفترض أنها كانت ابنة المجدلية من المسيح!! أي أن قول  الأسطورة بوجود خادمة، مجرد خادمة، تحولها بفكرها الخيالي الوهمي إلى أبنتها!!  وتقول هي في مقالة لها بعنوان: " مريم المجدلية المحبوبة "(20): " قصتي مريم المجدلية وابنتها الصغيرة  سارة نشرت كمقدمة في كتاب " المرأة وقارورة المرمر "، هي خيال، لقد كتبت خيال  متعمد لأنه ليس لدي دليل قوي على وجود " سارة "... فقط مجرد تخمين قوي أن هناك طفلة  ليسوع تعيش، لقد أخبرت عن ذهاب المجدلية إلى مصر بعد الصلب لأن التقليد الغنوسي  القوي لمريم المجدلية " المحبوبة " جاء من هناك، وجد مخفياً في لفائف مكتبة نجع  حمادي وحتى إذ لم تكن هي نفسها قد ذهبت إلى مصر، فقد كانت أسطورتها هناك. وعندما  وجدت أن أسطورة العصور الوسطى تصر على أنه كان هناك " طفلة سوداء " على القارب،  طفلة تدعى " سارة " المصرية فقد خمنت أنها يجب أن تكون ابنة المجدلية لعدة  أسباب لها جذورها العميقة في الأسفار العبرية، فقد تكون هي رمزياً " سوداء "  لأسباب مرتبطة بالسلالة " المخفية " لأمراء يهوذا، الموصوف ظهورهم ك " أنقى من  الثلج وأكثر بياضا من اللبن " (مراثي4:7). والآن " صارت صورهم أشد ظلاماً من السواد ولك يعرفوا في  الشوارع " (مراثي4:8). وتعني كلمة سارة في العبرية " أميرة ". وهناك نبوّة أخرى  عزيزة على قلوب كل الإسرائيليين يجب أن تتم فيها، سارة، " من مصر دعوت أبني "  (هو11:1). فربما دعيت الطفلة سارة " المصرية " بسبب هذه الحقيقة، فهي مولودة فعلاً  في مصر. ولكن عندما وضعت ذلك أدركت أنه يمكنني أن أتحدث عن شعب " يضاهي الأسطورة "  أكثر من أي حقيقة مادية" للدم والجسد " الحقيقيين لطفلة اتحاد المجدلية  بالمسيح.*
* وهكذا تخلط الواقع بالأسطورة  والحقيقة بالخيال وتبني نظريات وتأملات وهمية على مجرد تخمينات لأفكار مفترضة ومعدة  سابقاً!! فقد أخذت فكرة إمكانية وجود نسل للمسيح من كتاب " الدم المقدس، الكأس  المقدسة "، فراحت تضع هي تخمينات وافتراضات بنتها على أوهام وحولت الخادمة إلى  ابنة، وحاولت أن تلصق بقول الأسطورة أن لقب هذه الخادمة المصرية، نبوّة خاصة بخروج  بني إسرائيل من مصر في العهد القديم وعودة المسيح من مصر في العهد الجديد (مت2:5)،  ولونها الأسود الذي يدل على اصل أفريقي، حولته إلى نبوات في العهد القديم لا صلة  لها بأوهامها وتخاريفها!! *
* كما اختارت أن تنسب للمجدلية  بنتاً وليس ولداً بروح درامية لأن وجود ابنة، من وجهة نظرها يفسر كيفية فقدان الدم  الملكي للمجدلية لأنه لم يكن هناك أحد يهتم بسلالة تأتي من اسر ملكية من طفلة  أنثى!!*
* بل وتضيف في مقالتها " مريم  المجدلية حاملة الجريل "(21): " وربما تكون الطفلة قد دعيت " سارة "  لأنها قد تكون هي " الأميرة المفقودة الصغيرة " في حكايات الجنيات الغربية!! ألا  يوجد أوهام اشد خطرا على صاحبها من هذه الأوهام!! بل والأغرب أنها تقول في مقالتها  " البرجين التوأم "(22)، أن مركز التجارة العالمي الذي ضربه  الإرهابيون في 11 سبتمبر 2001 مرتبط بمريم المجدلية!! لماذا؟ لأن اسم المجدلية جاء  من برج ومركز التجارة العالمي كان برجاً أيضاً!! *
* هذه هي الأفكار والخرافات  والأوهام التي كانت المراجع الأولى لدان براون بحسب اعترافه هو سواء في موقعه على  النت أو داخل كتاب شفرة دافنشي نفسه حيث يؤكد أن هؤلاء المؤرخين المزعومين هم  المراجع التي أعتمد عليها، فيقول في الفصل الستين: " ومرر إصبعه علي رف يحتوي علي  عشرات الكتب. أمالت صوفي رأسها وقرأت قائمة العناوين: كشف سر فرسان الهيكل: حراس  سر هوية المسيح الحقيقة، المرأة التي تحمل قارورة المرمر: مريم  المجدلية والكأس المقدسة، الإلهة في الأناجيل: استعادة الأنثى المقدسة "!!  *
* ويوضح كيف أنه اعتمد بالدرجة  على كتاب: " الدم المقدس، الكأس المقدسة "، بصفة خاصة، فيقول: " وهنا المجلد  الأكثر شهرة, قال تيبينج, وهو يسحب كتاباً قديماً ضخماً ذا غلاف سميك من بين كومة  الكتب وأعطاه لها, وكتب على غلافه: الدم المقدس, الكأس مقدسة: الكتاب الرائع  الأكثر مبيعاً في العالم 000 وقد أثار الكتاب ضجة لدي صدوره في الثمانينات,  إذا أردت رأيي الشخصي, فقد بالغ مؤلفوه قليلاً في تحليلاتهم, لكن الفكرة الأساسية  كانت صحيحة وبفضلهم تمت أخيراً إثارة فكرة سلالة المسيح وطرحها على الملأ ".  وهنا يؤكد معترفاً أن هذه المزاعم والأوهام والخرافات عن زواج المجدلية والمسيح  ووجود نسل لهما لم يكن لها أية وجود قبل سنة 1983م!!*
​ *(1)  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/conspiracy_theory*

*(2)  http://www.equip.org/free/DH028.htm*
*http://www.theseekerbooks.com/articles/holyblood.htm*
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holy_Blood,_Holy_Grail*
*http://www.freemasonrywatch.org/holyblood.html*
*http://www.catholic.com/library/cracking_da_vinci_code.asp*
*http://www.magdalene.org/persp_bloodline.php*

*(3)  Michael Baigent, Richard Leigh, and Henry Lincoln,  Holy Blood,  Holy Grail (New  York: Delacorte  Press, 1982), 283.*

*(4)  Ibid., 284.*

*(5)  Ibid., 380.*

*(6)  Ibid., 362.*

*(7)  Ibid., 231.*

*(8)  Ibid., 249.*

*(9)  Ibid., 286.*

*(10) Sir  Thomas Malory, Le Morte  D’Arthur, (np, nd),  viii.*

*(11)  Michael Baigent, Richard Leigh, and Henry Lincoln,  Holy Blood,  Holy Grail (New  York: Delacorte  Press, 1982), 283.*

*(12)  Ibid., 277.*

*(13)  Ibid., 301.*

*(14)  Ibid., 286.*

*(15)  Carl  Olson and Sandra Miesel, The  Da Vinci Hoax (San  Francisco.*

*(?) شفرة دافنشي التحقيق ص 52 -59.*

*(16)  http://www.theseekerbooks.com/articles/TemplarRev.htm*
*http://www.cnn.com/books/reviews/9902/19/templar/*
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Templar_Revelation*

*(17)  http://www.catholic.com/library/cracking_da_vinci_code.asp*

*(18)  http://www.telisphere.com/~starbird/*

*(19)  http://www.magdalene.org/persp_lostfem.php*
*http://www.magdalene.org/persp_beloved.php*
*http://www.magdalene.org/persp_priestess.php*

*(20)  http://www.magdalene.org/persp_beloved.php*

*(21)  http://www.magdalene.org/grailbearer.php*

*(22)  http://www.magdalene.org/twintowers.php*


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: مريم المجدلية هل هي الكأس المقدسة؟ وهل كانت زوجة للمسيح؟  رداً على كتاب شفرة دافنشي  القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير*

*الفصل الثاني*​ *محور الرواية*​ *المناداة بالوثنية الجديدة وعبادة الأنثى الوثنية*​ 
*بنيت الرواية أصلا على فكرة وثنية، تبناها بعض كُتّاب الغرب في السنوات  العشرين الأخيرة من القرن العشرين، غايتها عبادة الأنثى المقدسة وممارسة طقوسها  الجنسية الداعرة ورفض ما يعرف بالديانات الإبراهيمية التوحيدية الثلاث؛ اليهودية  والمسيحية والإسلام، التي تؤمن بالله الواحد، وقامت على أساطير وخرافات وخيال شعبي  من التاريخ الغربي لأوربا في العصور الوسطى، وعلى خيال مجموعة من الكتاب التي تبنت  ما يسمى بالغنوسية الحديثة التي تمزج بين الوثنية التي تعبد آلهة عديدة، مركزة على  عبادة الأنثى المقدسة بطقوسها الداعرة، وخلطت بين الخرافة والأساطير والرموز  والألغاز التي سادت أوربا المسيحية في القرون الوسطى، وتجاهلت الكتاب المقدس،  بعهديه، القديم والجديد، وما كتبه وآمن به آباء الكنيسة في القرون الأولى للمسيحية  من عقائد وطقوس، وحفظوه من تقاليد، كما تجاهلت الفكر المسيحي الهرطوقي، خاصة  الغنوسي، الذي ظهر فيما بين منتصف القرن الثاني وحتى بداية القرن الخامس الميلادي،  والذي أعتقد أن المسيح إله انبثق، وُلد، من الله السامي غير المدرك وغير المرئي،  وظهر على الأرض في شكل إنسان دون أن يتخذ شيئاً من البشرية، ظهر كشبح وخيال، ولجأت  فقط لخرافات وأساطير سادت بين العامة في غرب أوربا فيما بين القرن التاسع والثالث  عشر، ولم يكن لها أي وجود قبل ذلك.*
* تركت التاريخ الموثق ولجأت  للخرافة والأسطورة والخيال الشعبي، تركت مسيح التاريخ والكتاب المقدس وراحت تخلق  لنفسها مسيح آخر لم يكن له وجود على الإطلاق، مسيح من الأسطورة والخرافة والخيال،  تركت وقائع التاريخ وتبنت لنفسها فكر أسطوري خيالي خرافي ملفق، تركت مسيح الغنوسية،  الإله الذي ظهر على الأرض كشبح وخيال، وصنعت لنفسها غنوسية جديدة ومسيح يتلاءم مع  فكرها الوثني المنادي بعبادة الأنثى المقدسة وطقوسها الجنسية الداعرة. *
* ولكي تؤيد فكرها وتضفي عليه  مصداقية وهمية مصطنعة راحت تمزج بين الأساطير والخرافات وبعض التفاسير المختلف  عليها سواء في الإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعة أو في الكتب الأبوكريفية وتبنتها كحقائق لا  تقبل الجدل، وراحت تقرأ ما تصورت أنه موجود بين سطور هذه الأسفار، سواء القانونية  الموحى بها بالروح القدس أو الأبوكريفية، المنحولة، لتوفقه مع أفكارها الوثنية التي  تؤمن بتعدد الآلهة، كما راحت تكيل الاتهامات إلى الكنيسة المسيحية التي اختزلتها في  الكنيسة الكاثوليكية (مليار ومئة ألف نسمة) وتنسب لها ما لا وجود له في التاريخ،  وتجاهلت الكنيسة الأقدم وهي الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية الشرقية (250 مليون نسمة) بجميع  فروعها، كما تجاهلت الكنيسة الأحدث وهي البروتستانتية (500 مليون نسمة)، ووضعت  الفاتيكان الذي لم يكن له أي دور قبل القرن الخامس عشر على رأس الكنيسة في القرن  الرابع، وذلك دون أن تقدم دليلا واحداً على ادعاءاتها ومزاعمها وتلفيقاتها لسبب  بسيط هو أنها لا تملك هذا الدليل وتعرف أنه فقط من وحي خيالها، معتمدة بذلك على جهل  الغالبية بحقائق التاريخ والأمور الجوهرية للدين والتي لا يعرفها إلا المتخصيون  فيه، بل والتي يجهلها معظم هؤلاء الكتاب أنفسهم الذين سقطوا في عشرات بل مئات  الأخطاء التاريخية والجغرافية والدينية وغيرها، كما سنبين في بقية فصول هذا الكتاب.  *
* وقد تبنى هؤلاء الكتاب نظرية  المؤامرة (conspiracy)، وفكرة تلغيز التاريخ والتي تنظر للتاريخ لا  كحقائق بل كرموز وألغاز وأن ما هو مسجل في التاريخ لا يعبر بالضرورة عن الحقيقة بل  يخفي من خلال سرده للأحداث رموزاً وألغازاً ومؤامرات، فالتاريخ من وجهة نظرهم في  جميع أحواله وصوره يكتبه المنتصرون ويصيغونه على حسب أهوائهم ولصالحهم ويمحون منه  ما هو لصالح أعدائهم، واتجهوا لدراسة الأساطير والخرافات متصورين أنها تضم في ذاتها  حقائق جوهرية، وراحوا يقرأون ما بين سطور التاريخ والكتاب المقدس على أساس نظرية  المؤامرة وعلى أساس افتراضات ونظريات لادينية إلحادية مسبقة وخيال خصب ينفي من  الأساس الإيمان بإله واحد وربما لا يؤمن بوجود إله من الأساس. ومن ثم فقد خلقوا  تاريخا غير التاريخ ومسيحا غير المسيح وإنجيلا غير الإنجيل ودينا جديدا من وحي  خيالهم الوثني المبني على خرافات وأساطير وأوهام يمكن أن توجد في عالم خيالي سحري  لا وجود له في الواقع ويمكن رؤيته على شاشات السينما والتليفزيون ولكن لا يمكن أنه  يكون له وجود في عالم الحقيقة والواقع. *

* وفيما يلي أهم أفكار الكاتب  ومصادر روايته وما سقط فيه من أخطاء: *
*1 – اعتقاد الكاتب أن جميع الأديان وعلى رأسها اليهودية والمسيحية  والإسلام ملفقة!!*
* عندما سُئل دان بروان عن  ديانته في موقعه الشخصي على الانترنت وقيل له: " هل أنت مسيحي؟ ". أجاب مراوغاً: "  ربما ليس بالمعنى التقليدي للكلمة 000 أنا اعتبر نفسي دارساً لأديان كثيرة، وكلما  تعلمت كثير كان لدي أسئلة أكثر، وبالنسبة لي فالبحث الروحي سيكون عملاً متقدماً  طويل العمر". *
* كما وصف الأديان جميعاً، بما  فيها اليهودية والمسيحية والإسلام، بالكذب والتلفيق (الفبركة)، فقال في الفصل  الثاني والثمانين: " كل دين في العالم مبني على تلفيق (فبركة - fabrication). هذا هو تعريف الإيمان – قبول لما نتخيل أنه  حقيقي, والذي لا يمكن أن نبرهن عليه، كل دين من الأديان يصف الله من  خلال الرموز والصور والمبالغات من قدماء المصريين وحتى مدارس الأحد الحديثة.  فالرموز هي احدي الطرق التي تساعد عقولنا على استيعاب ما لا يمكن فهمه, وتنشأ  المشاكل عندما نبدأ بالإيمان فعلياً بالرموز التي وضعناها نحن بأنفسنا  ".*
* " هؤلاء الذين يفهمون حقاً  إيمانهم يفهمون القصص بشكل مجازي 000 الرمزية الدينية أصبحت جزءاًً من الحقيقة  الملفقة. والعيش في هذه الحقيقة يساعد الملايين من الناس على حل مشكلاتها  وبطريقة أفضل ".*
* " أن الإنجيل يمثل قانوناً  أساسياً يسير على نهجه ملايين البشر في الكرة الأرضية, والحال نفسه في القرآن  والتوراة وكتاب الهند القديمة, فهي تهدي الناس الذين يتبعون الأديان الأخرى,  وإذا قمنا, أنا وأنت, بالكشف عن وثائق تناقض قصصاً مقدسة رويت في الديانة الإسلامية  واليهودية والبوذية والوثنية, فهل نفعل ذلك؟ هل نعلن الحرب على البوذيين ونقول لهم  أن بوذا لم يأت في الحقيقة من زهرة لوتس؟ أو أن المسيح لم يولد من أم عذراء فعلاً؟  أن أولئك الذين يفهمون دينهم حقاً, يعرفون أن كل تلك الروايات هي روايات رمزية  ".*
* "بدت صوفيا مشككة." أن أصدقائي  من المسيحيين المتدينين لديهم إيمان كامل بأن المسيح مشي على الماء, وحول الماء إلى  خمر حقاً, وولد من أم عذراء فعلاً ".*
* قال لانجدون: " هذا يثبت وجهه  نظري تماماً "، " فالرموز الدينية قد أصبحت جزءاً من نسيج الحقيقة. والعيش في هذه  الحقيقة يساعد ملايين الناس على تحمل هذه الحياة والتأقلم معها ويدفعهم ليكونوا  أناساً أفضل ".*
* " لكن يبدو أن حقيقتهم زائفة  ".*
* ضحك لانجدون." ليست أكثر زيفاً  من عالمة في تحليل الرموز الرياضية تؤمن بالرقم الخيالي, لأنه يساعدها على فك  الشفرات ".*
* وهو بذلك قد عبر عن نفسه خير  تعبير، فمن خلال روايته التي مزج فيها الحقيقة بالأكاذيب، والخرافة بالتاريخ،  والخيال بالواقع، والأسطورة بالحق الواضح في بساطته، وعبادة الأنثى بطقوسها الداعرة  وتعدد الآلهة بإله المسيحية الواحد!! نجده يدعي أن جميع الأديان بما فيها اليهودية  والمسيحية والإسلام، ملفقة وأن أتباعها يعيشون على ما يتخيلون أنه حقيقي!! ولأن  موضوعه خاص بعبادة الأنثى المقدسة التي حاول تلفيقها وتفصيلها على مريم المجدلية،  لذا راح يمزج بين المسيحية والوثنية والعقيدة بالأسطورة، والتاريخ يحوله إلى أسرار  ورموز وألغاز، وفي ذروة حماسه لأفكاره راح يكيل الاتهامات للكنيسة الكاثوليكية في  عقائد لا تخص الكاثوليكية وحدها، بل تخص جميع الطوائف المسيحية من كاثوليك وأرثوذكس  وبروتستانت وأنجليكان، كما راح في تصويره للتاريخ وكأنه مجموعة من الألغاز، يمحور  الكنيسة في دائرة الفاتيكان، ويصور الفاتيكان وكأنه خزانة للأسرار التي يغلفها  الغموض وتخفي حقائق التاريخ وأسراره!! كما زعم أن كل الأديان تتكون من الأكاذيب  الكثيرة والملفقة، ونسب لأشخاص ما لم يكن لهم، وبدلاً من أن يتحرى الحقائق راح يجرى  وراء القصص والروايات والأساطير المنحولة والمزيفة وأدعى أنها حقائق  دامغة!!*

*2 – عبادة الأنثى المقدسة وطقوسها الجنسية الإباحية  الداعرة:*
* تبنى الكاتب فكرة مساواة  المرأة بالرجل عن طريق فكر الوثنية الجديدة والذي يركز على عبادة الأنثى المقدسة من  منطلق أن بعض القبائل والشعوب القديمة عبدت الأرض الأم لأن منها خرج الإنسان وعبدت  الأنثى باعتبارها الأم التي يتكون في رحمها الجنين ويخرج منها الحياة، وكانت من  وجهة نظرهم مصدر الحياة، مثل الإلهة إيزيس في مصر وعشتر أو عشتاروث في الشام واللات  والعزة ومناة في الجزيرة العربية وفينوس وأفروديت في الغرب 00 الخ ونظراً لأن  الحياة كانت توجد في رحم الأنثى نتيجة للعلاقات الجنسية بين الرجل والمرأة فقد صار  الجنس عند بعض هذه الشعوب مقدساً، ولذا فقد كانت طقوس عبادة الإلاهات أو الأنثى  المقدسة هي ممارسة الجنس بين الكهنة الرجال والعابدات من النساء وبين الكاهنات  النساء والعابدين من الرجال في قدس أقداس هياكلهم ومعابدهم وكانوا يرون أنهم يصلون  إلى قمة العلاقة بين الإنسان والإلهة عندما يصل العباد إلى قمة النشوة في ممارستهم  للجنس!! *
* وقد تبنى دان براون هذه  العبادة، عبادة الأنثى المقدسة، بطقوسها الإباحية الجنسية الداعرة، وكانت محور  روايته منذ افتتاحيته للكتاب وحتى في تقديمه الشكر لزوجته وأمه، حيث  يقول: " وأخيراً فإنني. في رواية ترتكز بعمق على الأنثى المقدسة قد  أكون مهملاً ومقصراً إذا لم اذكر الامرأتين الرائعتين اللتين كان لهما الأثر الأكبر  في حياتي ". ويصور بطل روايته، في الفصل الرابع، الذي اسماه سونيير ووضعه كمدير  لمتحف اللوفر الفرنسي والذي يزعم، أيضاً، أن زوجته وحفيدهما وحفيدتهما " صوفيا،  بطلة الرواية، من نسل المسيح والمجدلية، وأنه رأس منظمة سيون، التي أختلقها، لتحفظ  هذا السر، سر نسل المسيح والمجدلية بقوله: " ولم يكن سونيير ذو ولع شخصي بالآثار  وعبادات الإلهة الأنثى وعبادة الطبيعة والأنثى المقدسة فحسب 000 ". وفي  الفصل السادس يقول: " كان الدين البدائي يرتكز على نظام الطبيعة المقدس وكانت  الإلهة فينوس والكوكب فينوس كلاهما واحد لا يختلف احدهما عن الآخر, فقد كانت الإلهة  مكان في سماء الليل وكانت قد عرفت بأسماء عدة - فينوس والنجمة الشرقية وعشتاروث -  وكلها كانت مفاهيم أنثوية قوية ترتبط بالطبيعة والأرض الأم ".  *
* " وقد كانت دهشة القدماء لملاحظتهم لهذه  الظاهرة شديدة لدرجة أن فينوس ونجمتها الخماسية أصبحت رمزاً للكمال والطبيعة  الدورية للحب الجنسي. وتقديراً لسحر فينوس, قام اليونانيون باستخدام دورتها  ذات السنوات الأربع سنوات للألعاب الاوليمبية الحديثة لا زال يتبع دورة فينوس.  واقل منهم من يعرف أن لنجمة ذات النقاط الخمس كادت أن تكون الطابع الرسمي  الاولمبي ولكن تم تعديلها في اللحظة الأخيرة - حيث تبدلت نقاطها الخمس بثلاثة دوائر  متقاطعة لتعكس روح الألعاب المتسمة بالتناغم والوجود الجماعي. وفي نفس الفصل  يقول: " 000 سونيير كرس كل حياته لدراسة تاريخ الإلهة الأنثى, والكنيسة  الكاثوليكية لم تأل جهداً في سبيل محو هذا التاريخ ". *
* وفي الفصل السادس والعشرين  يصور لوحة دافنشي الموناليزا على أنها تصوير للعلاقة بين الذكر والأنثى فيقول: "  الموناليزا 000 أو الجيوكوندا كما يلقبونها في فرنسا - في اللوفر والأمر ببساطة هو  أن الموناليزا كانت مشهورة لان ليوناردو دافنشي أعلن على الملأ أنها كانت أفضل  إنجازاته. كان يحمل اللوحة معه إينما سافر ومهما كانت وجهته وإذا سئل عن السبب أجاب  انه صعب عليه أن يبتعد عن اسمي عمل عبر فيه عن الجمال الأنثوي 000 ابتسامة  الموناليزا أنها سر عظيم وغامض. وهي تلميح خفي قام به دافنشي, فعلي مر العصور حددت  مفاهيم الذكر والأنثى جهتين, فاليسار هو الأنثى واليمين هو الذكر. وبما أن دافنشي  كان شديد الإعجاب بالمباديء الأنثوية, لذا جعل الموناليزا تبدو أعظم من الجانب  الأيسر 000 فإن مناليزته هي لا ذكر ولا أنثي أنها التحام بين الاثنين وهي  رسالة أراد دافنشي من خلالها الإشارة إلى الجنسين معاً في آن واحد ".  *
* " هل سبق لأحدكم أن سمع بإله  مصري يدعي آمون؟ 000 أن آمون بالفعل ممثل على هيئة رجل برأس خروف وترتبط قرونه  المقوسة الغريبة بالكلمة الدارجة التي نستخدمها اليوم بالإنجليزية للدلالة على شخص  مثار جنسياً عندما نقول هورني التي أتت من هورن أي قرن " 000 وهل تعلم هو  نظير آمون؟ الإلهة المصرية للخصوبة الأنثوية؟ " 000 أنها ايزيس ", قال لانجدون  وقد امسك بقلم شمعي." لدينا إذن الإله الذكر آمون " وكتب ذلك." والإلهة المؤنثة  ايزيس Isis والتي كانت تكتب بحروف تصويرية ليزا  L,  ISA ".*
*انتهي لانجدون من الكتابة ثم تراجع إلى الوراء مبتعداً عن جهاز عرض  الصور. AMON  L, ISA  " هل يذكركم هذا بشيء ما؟". " موناليزا 000 يا للهول! ".*
* أومأ لانجدون برأسه." أيها  السادة , ليس وجه الموناليزا هو الذي يبدو خنثي فحسب بل واسمها أيضاً الذي هو  عبارة عن كلمة مدموجة تدل على الاتحاد المقدس بين الذكر والأنثى, وهذا, أصدقائي  الأعزاء هو سر دافنشي وسبب ابتسامة الموناليزا الغامضة ". *
* وفي الفصل الثامن والعشرين  يصور سونيير وقد كتب على لوحة الموناليزا عبارة " SO  DARK THE CON OF MAN " أي " كريه للغاية هو خداع الإنسان ". وتفسيرا  لذلك يقول: " أن تعاليم عبادة الإلهة الخالدة ترتكز على معتقد يقول أن هناك رجال  متنفذين وأقوياء في الكنيسة المسيحية الأولي " خدعوا " العالم من خلال نشر  أكاذيب حطت من شأن المرأة ورجحوا بذلك كفة الميزان لمصلحة الرجل 000 أن قسطنطين  وخلفاءه الذكور نجحوا في تحويل العالم من الوثنية المؤنثة إلى المسيحية الذكورية  وذلك بإطلاق حملة تشهير حولت الأنثى المقدسة إلى شيطان مريد ومحت تماماً أي اثر  للإلهة الأنثى في الدين الحديث ". خداع الرجل كريه للغاية 000 فالنساء اللواتي  كن يوماً نصفاً أساسياً في التنور الروحي طردوا اليوم من معابد العالم. فلا توجد  اليوم حاخامات يهوديات ولا كاهنات كاثوليكيات ولا شيخات مسلمات, والاتحاد  الجنسي الفطري - بين الرجل والمرأة والذي يكتمل من خلاله كل منهما ويصبحان روحياً  واحداً - الذي كان يوماً فعلاً مقدساً , تغير مفهومه وأصبح فعله مشيناً ".  *
* ثم راح يتهم الكنيسة لأنها  حرمت الزنا والإباحية الجنسية والطقوس الجنسية الداعرة وقدست الزواج فقال: " ورجال  الدين الذين كانوا يوماً يأمرون بالاتحاد الجنسي مع الأنثى التي تكلمهم للتقرب  من الله. خافوا اليوم من حاجاتهم الجنسية الفطرية ونظروا إليها على أنها عمل من  الشيطان بالتعاون مع شريكه المفضل 000 المرأة. *
* لقد ولي زمن الإلهة الأنثى  وانقبلت الآية. فأصبحت الأم الأرض عالماً للرجل وأرباب الدمار والحروب يقبضون  الثمن. وقد امضي الغرور الذكري ألفي سنة يصول ويجول طليقاً دون نظيرته  الأنثى 000 أنه محا اثر الأنثى المقدسة من الحياة المعاصرة ".*
* وفي الفصل الرابع والسبعين  يكمل شرح، طقس الممارسة الجنسية الداعرة كما يريده أن يكون فيقول: " كان الرجال  والنساء مصطفين كأحجار الشطرنج, ابيض ثم ابيض وهكذا 000 وقد تماوجت أثواب النساء  الجميلة البيضاء الشفافة عندما رفعن الكرات الذهبية باليد اليمني وهتفن بصوت واحد:  " كنت معك منذ البداية, عند بزوغ فجر كل ما هو مقدس وحملتك في رحمي قبل بداية الزمن  ". أخفضت النساء كراتهن وبدأ الجميع بالانحناء إلى الأمام ثم إلى الخلف كما لو أنهم  في حالة نشوة لا يشعرون بما حولهم, كانوا ينحنون احتراماً لشيء ما في مركز الدائرة.  ما الذي كانوا ينظرون إليه؟ تسارعت الأصوات الآن. وأصبحت اعلي 000 وأسرع.  *
* " أن المرأة التي تنظر إليها  الآن هي الحب! " هتفت النساء ورفعن كراتهن الذهبية من جديد. رد الرجال, " أن مسكنها  في الزمان الأبدي! ".*
* عادوا إلى الإنشاد الذي أصبح  مستمراً مرة أخري, وتسارعت وتيرته, وارتفعت الأصوات الآن وصارت مدوية كهزيم الرعد.  عندها تقدم المشاركون خطوة إلى الأمام وركعوا.*
* وفي تلك اللحظة فقط تمكنت  صوفيا أخيراً من رؤية ما الذي كان الجميع يشاهدونه.*
* في مركز الدائرة, كان هناك  رجل على مذبح وطيء مزخرف. كان ذلك الرجل عارياً ومستلقياً على ظهره وقد وضع قناعاً  اسود على وجهه, عرفت صوفيا ذلك ونادت بأعلى صوتها جدي! كانت تلك الصورة وحدها كفيلة  بأن تسبب امرأة ممتلئة ذات جسد مترهل وكان هناك المزيد 000*
* كان جدها فاتحاً رجليه وفوقه امرأة عارية تضع قناعاً ابيض وشعرها الفضي  الكثيف يتهدل مسترسلاً من وراء القناع. كانت تلك المرأة ممتلئة ذات جسد مترهل وكانت  تتحرك فوق جد صوفيا بشكل رتيب متناغم مع الإنشاد.*
* أرادت صوفيا أن تشيح بوجهها  وتركض هرباً من هذا المكان, إلا أنها لم تستطع. فقد كانت جدران الكهف الحجرية تضيق  عليها الخناق وتحبسها بينما أخذت الأصوات ترتفع شيئاً فشيئاً حتى أصبحت تدوي بعنف  محموم.*
* بدا المشاركون المتحلقون حول جدها وكأنهم يغنون الآن, وارتفع الصوت  تدريجياً واتخذ شكل نوبة هستيرية. وفجأة أطلق الجميع صرخة في وقت واحد وكأنهم قد  أصيبوا بهزة الجماع ".*
* ويحاول أن يبرر الكاتب هذا  الفعل الداعر الفاضح بقوله: " أنه مخجل ومخزي ومثير للأشمئزاز على أنه قمة الوصول  لله: " لقد شهدت طقساً جنسيا, أليس كذلك؟ "000 كان لانجدون قد قرأ عما يحدث في ذلك  الاحتفال وفهم تماماً بذوره الدينية السحرية. " انه يدعي هيروس جاموس ". قال بلطف."  ويعود هذا الطقس الاحتفالي إلى أكثر من ألفي سنة مضت. وكان الكاهنات والكهنة  المصريون يؤدونه بانتظام بخصوبة الأنثى المتجددة 000 أن هيروس جاموس هو المصطلح  الإغريقي الذي يعني الزواج المقدس 000 طقساً جنسياً, إلا أن الهيروس جاموس لم  يكن مرتبطاً نهائياً بالشهوة الجنسية, فقد كان فعلاً دينياً وروحانياً بحتاً. فقد  كان الاتصال الجنسي قديماً هو الفعل الذي يتقرب من خلاله الذكر والأنثى إلى الإله.  وقد اعتقد الأقدمون أن الذكر يكون ناقصاً دينياً حتى يحصل على المعرفة الجنسية من  الأنثى المقدسة. لذا فقد ظل الاتحاد الجسدي مع الأنثى هو الوسيلة الوحيدة التي  يكتمل الذكر بواسطتها دينياً ويتوصل إلى المعرفة الروحية المطلقة أو معرفة  الإله. *
* ومنذ عهد ايزيس, كانت  الطقوس الجنسية تعد الجسر الوحيد الذي ينقل الإنسان من الأرض إلى الجنة, " وذلك  عن طريق الاتحاد مع المرأة 000 فالإنسان يمكنه أن يتوصل إلى لحظة يمحي فيها كل شيء  في دماغه وعندها فقط يتمكن من رؤية الإله 000 أن بلوغ النشوة الجنسية هو بمثابة  تأدية الصلاة 000 أنه من الناحية الفسيولوجية, تترافق النشوة الجنسية عند  الذكر بحالة فراغ ذهني كامل تستمر لجزء من الثانية. وهي لحظة صفاء ذهني مطلق يمكن  أن يلمح الإله أثناءها 000 فالجنس يؤدي إلى خلق حياة جديدة وهي المعجزة  الأعظم على الإطلاق ولا تصنع المعجزات إلا على يد رب فقط. لذا فأن قدرة المرأة على  أن تأتي بحياة جديدة من رحمها جعلتها إلهة مقدسة. والممارسة الجنسية كانت الاتحاد  المقدس بين نصفي الروح الإنسانية - الذكر والأنثى - والذي يتمكن الذكر من خلاله أن  يتوصل إلى الكمال الروحي والاتحاد مع الإله. فالطقس الذي رأيته لم يكن يدور حول  الجنس بل كان طقساً روحانياً ودينياً بحتاً. فالهيروس جاموس ليس شكلاً من إشكال  الانحراف الجنسي, بل هو احتفال مقدس ".*
* ثم راح يلفق ويزعم أن اليهود  القدماء كانوا يمارسون الجنس في قدس الأقداس وأنه كان في هيكل سليمان كهنة وكاهنات  لممارسة الطقوس الجنسية هناك!! وأنهم كانوا يتعبدون للإلهة شكينة وأن اسم يهوه يدل  على اتحاد الذكر بالأنثى فيقول:*
* " صمت لانجدون للحظة 000 فقد  كان يعترف بأن فكرة الجنس كوسيلة للتقرب من الإله كانت فكرة مرعبة ومثيرة للاشمئزاز  في البداية. تذكر لانجدون طلابه اليهود الذين صعق عندما قال لهم أول مرة أن  التقاليد اليهودية الأولي كانت تتضمن ممارسة الجنس كطقس  تعبدي.*
* ثم يزعم من وحي خياله أن  اليهود كانوا يمارسون هذه العبادة الجنسية الداعرة في قدس الأقداس فيقول: " حتى  أن ذلك كان يتم في الهيكل! حيث أن اليهود الأقدمون كانوا يؤمنون أن قدس الأقداس في  هيكل سليمان لم يكن بيت الإله فحسب, بل كان بيت الإلهة شكينة! أيضاً. لذا فقد كان  الرجال الباحثون عن الكمال الروحي يأتون إلى المعبد ليزوروا الكاهنات أو خادمات  الهيكل ويمارسوا معهن الجنس للتواصل مع الإله من خلال الاتحاد الجسدي. والاسم  المقدس للإله عند اليهود والذي يتألف من أربعة أحرف " يهوه " YHWH أو بالإنجليزية Jehovah  هو الاتحاد الجسدي بين المذكر ياه Jah والاسم العبري القديم لحواء havah.*
* ثم يقول أن الكنيسة حاربت طقوس  الممارسة الجنسية الداعرة التي كانت الطريقة المباشرة للتواصل مع الله لتضع نفسها  هي، الكنيسة، كالطريقة الوحيدة المؤدية للإله!! فيقول: " بالنسبة إلى الكنيسة  القديمة كانت فكرة ممارسة الإنسان للجنس كطريقة مباشرة للتواصل مع الإله, تشكل  خطراً يتهدد قاعدة السلطة الكاثوليكية, بحيث أن ذلك يقلل من أهمية الكنيسة التي  نصبت نفسها الطريقة الوحيدة المؤدية إلى الإله. ولتلك الأسباب الواضحة, عملت  الكنيسة جاهدة على تحقير الجنس وجعله عملاً شيطانياً وخطيئة مقرفة. وحذت أديان  رئيسية أخرى حذوها ". وهو بذلك يقصد اليهودية والإسلام وبقية الأديان التي تحرم  الزنا!!*
* بل ويرى في ممارسة الجنس  بطقوسه الداعرة وإباحيته وممارسته بدون زواج بديلا للذهاب إلى الكنيسة!! فيقول في  صيغة سؤال لمجموعة من الطلاب: " هل تقول أننا يجب أن نمارس الجنس أكثر بدلاً من  الذهاب إلى الكنيسة؟ ". ويجيب على سؤاله بقوله " أن هؤلاء الشباب كانوا يمارسون  الجنس إلى حد المغالاة ". والمغزى واضح وهو ممارسة الجنس بكثرة وعدم الذهاب  للكنيسة!! فهذه هي العبادة من وجهة نظرة الإباحية الجنسية تحت مسمى الطقوس الجنسية  المقدسة هي الطريق المباشر للوصول للإله!!*

*3 – الأخطاء الدينية والميثولوجية والتاريخية والفلكية التي سقط  فيها:*
* ولأن هذا الكاتب ينادي بفكرة  الوثنية القديمة ويطالب بعبادة الأنثى المقدسة بطقوسها الجنسية الإباحية الداعرة،  كما يرى أن كل الديانات مبنية على تلفيقات، لذا راح هو نفسه يبني فكر روايته على  أكاذيب وتلفيقات فامتلأت بالأخطاء الدينية والميثولوجية والتاريخية والفلكية وغيرها  من الأخطاء!! وسنركز هنا في هذا الفصل على أخطائه الواردة في أقواله المقتبسة  أعلاه: *

*(1) رفض عبادة الله الواحد والعودة لعبادة الأوثان:*
* هاجم الأديان التوحيدية الثلاث  (اليهودية والمسيحية والإسلام)، وأن كان قد ركز على المسيحية بصفة خاصة لأن موضوعه  هو المسيح ومريم المجدلية، لأنها، بحسب وجهة نظره قضت على عبادة الأنثى المقدسة،  وقال: " أن قسطنطين وخلفاءه الذكور نجحوا في تحويل العالم من الوثنية المؤنثة  إلى المسيحية الذكورية وذلك بإطلاق حملة تشهير حولت الأنثى المقدسة إلى شيطان مريد  ومحت تماماً أي اثر للإلهة الأنثى في الدين الحديث ". وكأن المسيحية كانت قبل  ذلك تنادي بأفكاره!! بل والأدهى أنه يلوم المسيحية لأنها رفضت هذه الوثنية الإباحية  الجنسية!! ولا رد لنا عليه سوى قول الكتاب "18 لان غضب الله معلن من السماء على جميع فجور الناس وأثمهم الذين  يحجزون الحق بالإثم. إذ معرفة الله ظاهرة فيهم لان الله أظهرها لهم. لان أموره غير  المنظورة ترى منذ خلق العالم مدركة بالمصنوعات قدرته السرمدية ولاهوته حتى أنهم بلا  عذر. لأنهم لما عرفوا الله لم يمجدوه أو يشكروه كاله بل حمقوا في أفكارهم واظلم  قلبهم الغبي. وبينما هم يزعمون أنهم حكماء صاروا جهلاء وأبدلوا مجد الله الذي لا  يفنى بشبه صورة الإنسان الذي يفنى والطيور والدواب والزحافات. لذلك أسلمهم الله  أيضا في شهوات قلوبهم إلى النجاسة لإهانة أجسادهم بين ذواتهم " (رو1  :18-24).*

*(2) حرية المرأة ومساواتها بالرجل من خلال عبادة  الأنثى:*
* كما أنه تصور أن حرية المرأة ومساواتها بالرجل لا تكون إلا من خلال  عبادة الإلهة الأنثى وإعطاء المرأة الحرية لتمارس الجنس بإباحية مطلقة، كما تشاء مع  من تشاء، كما صور المسيحية كديانة ذكورية تتجاهل دور المرأة تماماً!! ومع ذلك وبرغم  أن موضوعه الرئيسي هو الأنثى المقدسة والاتحاد بين الذكر والأنثى، فلم يقتبس آية  واحدة من الكتاب المقدس تؤيد كلامه بل ولم يقتبس نصا واحدا من الكتب الأبوكريفية  لأنها لا تؤيد كلامه، ولم يشر من قريب أو بعيد إلى أي كتاب كنسي يؤيد مزاعمه على  الإطلاق!! فقد بني فكره أساساً على فكر وثني يؤمن بآلهة متعددة وصفها بالآلهة  الخالدة التي تتكون من آلهة ذكور وآلهة إناث!!*
* ولأنه لم يقرأ الكتاب المقدس  ولم يعرف شيئاً عما جاء فيه عن المرأة لذا تكلم فيما لا يفهم وأفتى فيما لا يعرف!!  فالمسيحية قدمت أروع صورة للعلاقة بين المرأة والرجل وفي المساواة بين الرجل  والمرأة والعلاقة الزوجية بين الرجل والمرأة. فقد خلق آدم أولاً وأخذت المرأة من  أحد أضلاعه، خلق آدم من تراب الأرض بينما كانت حواء في آدم وخرجت منه ولم تكن غريبة  عنه، يقول الكتاب عن خليقة حواء: " فأوقع الرب الإله سباتا على آدم فنام. فأخذ  واحدة من أضلاعه وملأ مكانها لحما. وبنى الرب الإله الضلع التي أخذها من آدم امرأة  واحضرها إلى آدم. فقال آدم هذه الآن عظم من عظامي ولحم من لحمي. هذه تدعى امرأة  لأنها من امرء أخذت. لذلك يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكونان جسدا واحدا  " (تك2 :21-24). ويقول الرب يسوع المسيح: " أن الذي خلق من البدء خلقهما ذكرا وأنثى  وقال. من اجل هذا يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا.  إذا ليسا بعد اثنين بل جسد واحد. فالذي جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان " (مت19 :4-6).  ويقول القديس بولس بالروح: " كذلك يجب على الرجال أن يحبوا نساءهم كأجسادهم. من يحب  امرأته يحب نفسه. فانه لم يبغض احد جسده قط بل يقوته ويربيه كما الرب أيضا للكنيسة.  لأننا أعضاء جسمه من لحمه ومن عظامه. من اجل هذا يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق  بامرأته ويكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا. هذا السر عظيم ولكنني أنا أقول من نحو المسيح  والكنيسة. وأما انتم الأفراد فليحب كل واحد امرأته هكذا كنفسه وأما المرأة فلتهب  رجلها " (أف5 :28-33). كما يقول عن العلاقات الزوجية: " ليكن الزواج مكرما عند  كل واحد والمضجع غير نجس. وأما العاهرون والزناة فسيدينهم الله " (عب13  :4).*
* بل وقد وضع الكتاب المقدس  وتقليد الكنيسة العذراء القديسة مريم فوق جميع الرجال والنساء بقول الملاك لها: "  سلام لك أيتها المنعم عليها (يا ممتلئة نعمة). الرب معك مباركة أنت في  النساء "، وتقول بروح النبوة عما سيحدث لها من تكريم عبر كل الأجيال والدهور: "  هوذا منذ الآن جميع الأجيال تطويني " (لو1 :28و48). *

*(3) زعمه أن الممارسة الجنسية الداعرة هي الوسيلة الجيدة، بالنسبة له،  لعبادة الله !!*
* وقوله: " أن بلوغ النشوة الجنسية هو بمثابة تأدية الصلاة "!! فهذا فكر شهواني إباحي لا يتفق مع الفكر السليم فالرب يسوع المسيح،  كلمة الله الذي من ذات الله وفي ذات الله يقول:  " الله روح. والذين يسجدون له فبالروح والحق ينبغي أن يسجدوا " (يو3  :24).*

*(4) زعمه أن اليهود القدماء عبدوا الشكينة كإلهة ومارسوا طقوسها الجنسية  في قدس الأقداس:*
* فقال " أن اليهود القدماء كانوا يؤمنون أن قدس الأقداس في هيكل  سليمان لم يكن بيت الإله فحسب, بل كان بيت الإلهة شيكيناً! أيضاً. لذا فقد كان  الرجال الباحثون عن الكمال الروحي يأتون إلى المعبد ليزوروا الكاهنات أو خادمات  الهيكل ويمارسوا معهن الجنس للتواصل مع الإله من خلال الاتحاد الجسدي ". واعتبر  الشكينة إلهة ومساوية ليهوه!! *
* وهذا يدل على كذبه وتلفيقه  وجهله بحقائق التاريخ والكتاب المقدس والأديان القديمة عموماً!! فلم يقل أحد على  الإطلاق أن اليهود مارسوا الجنس كعبادة لا في الهيكل ولا خارجه ولا كان لديهم كهنة  من الأناث على الإطلاق ولم يقدم دليلاً واحداً على ذلك ولا يستطيع!! كما أن قدس  الأقداس لم يكن أحد يجرؤ على دخوله إلا رئيس الكهنة ومرة واحدة في السنة هي يوم عيد  الكفارة!! وكلمة شكينة في العبرية هي؛ " שכינה - Shekinah "، وتعني " سكن "، وتشير إلى لمعان أو مجد محضر  الله الساكن في وسط شعبه. وقد استخدمها الترجوم ومعلمو اليهود في الإشارة إلى الله  نفسه، لأنهم كانوا لا يستسيغون أن ينسبوا لله صورة أو عاطفة. *
* ولا ترد كلمة " شكينة " في  الكتاب المقدس، فقد ظهرت بعد عصور الكتاب، لكن مضمونها يشيع في كلا العهدين القديم  والجديد، فهي تتضمن معنى سكنى الله في وسط شعبه (خر 25: 8، 29: 45و46)، ففي هذه  العبارات وأمثالها تتردد كلمة " أسكن " التي منها جاءت كلمة " شكينة ".  *
* ويستخدم الترجوم عبارات "  شكينة الله "، و" مجد الله " و " كلمة الله " كمترادفات، بل يستخدمها في الواقع  للدلالة على الله نفسه. ويستخدمها اليهود والمسيحيون للدلالة على حضور الله بصورة  ظاهرة كما في ظهور بهاء مجد الله بين الكروبيم فوق غطاء التابوت (خر 25: 20-22، 40:  34-38. انظر خر 33: 14-23)(1).*
* أما قدس الأقداس، سواء في خيمة  الاجتماع أو في هيكل سليمان فلم يكن مسموحاً بدخوله إلا مرة واحدة في السنة ولرئيس  الكهنة فقط في عيد الكفارة: " فرئيس  الكهنة فقط مرة في السنة ليس بلا دم يقدمه عن نفسه وعن جهالات الشعب 000 يدخل رئيس  الكهنة إلى الأقداس كل سنة " (عب9 :7و24).*

*(5) زعمه أن اسم الله القدوس يهوه هو اسم لإله مخنث:*
* زعم دان براون أن اسم الله  القدوس يهوه (יהוה) المكون من أربعة حروف والمسمى في اليونانية (τετραγράμματον – Tetragrammaton)، أي الاسم الذي من أربعة حروف (YHWH)، مأخوذ من اسم Jehovah المخنث والذي يتضمن الذكورة والأنوثة معاً!!  والمكون من اتحاد المذكر Jah  والاسم السابق للعبرية Eve فصار Havah !! وهذا في حد ذاته يدل على جهلة الفاضح، ومدى  الفبركة والتلفيق في ادعاءاته!! *
* فاسم يهوه في العبرية كما يتفق  العلماء، الآن، وبصفة عامة، مشتق من الأصل العبري، في شكله القديم " هايا، هاياه  –  hayah, haya  "(2)، ويعنى " أكون –  Etre, to Be، يصير –  become، يحدث – happen"(3). والاسم في المضارع يعنى " هو الذي يكون  –  He Who is، أي " الموجود الذاتي "، " الموجود بذاته "، وفى  المستقبل يعنى " هو الذي يستمر كائناً –  He who will continue to be  "(4)، أي الدائم الوجود، الموجود أبداً، الكائن  الذي يكون الدائم الوجود وواجب الوجود، الكائن المطلق، الإله المطلق، الموجود بذاته  والذي له حياه جوهرية في ذاته، الموجود الدائم، الحي الذي له الحياة في ذاته،  الموجود بلا مُوجد، الموجود المطلق. ويحدد أحد العلماء (Newbery) مغزى الاسم بقوله: " الذي كان دائماً والذي يكون  دائماً والذي يأتي أبداً "(5).*
* أما كلمة Jehovah من الكلمة اللاتينية Iéhova هي مجرد بديل لفظي، دخل في القرن الثامن عشر  لكلمة يهوه (יְהֹוָה) والذي كان محرما علي اليهود نطقه، وتقول دائرة المعارف البريطانية؛ أن  كلمة " Jehovah "، هي نطق حديث للاسم العبري، وقد نتج من جمع  الحروف الساكنة للاسم (Jhvh,) مع الحروف المتحركة لكلمة رب العبرية التي  استبدل بها اليهود نطق يهوه وهي (آدوناي - adonay)، وبجمع الحروف المتحركة في هذه الكلمة مع  الأربعة حروف (Jhvh,) تكونت كلمة (Jehovah) لتكون بديلاً لكلمة " يهوه – יהוה – YHWH " العبرية(6). فهي مجرد بدل لفظي لا أكثر ولا  أقل.*

*(6) الموناليزا وآمون وإيزيس:*
* زعم دان براون أن ليوناردو دافنشي رسم لوحة الموناليزا الشهيرة كرسم  ذاتي عبر به عن نفسه، وليشير بها للإله المصري آمون والإلهة إيزيس!! وهذا الكلام  مجرد ادعاء لفكرة عامة وربط غير علمي!! فليس هناك من يعرف من هي الموناليزا، وهناك  مصادر قالت أنها ليزا جيرارديني (Lisa Gherardini)، كما أن اسم الموناليزا لم يكن من اختيار أو  تسمية ليوناردو، بل أُطلق عليها فقط في القرن التاسع عشر، أي بعد ليوناردو (1452 –  1519م) بثلاثة قرون!! بل كان اسمها الأكثر شهرة هو الجيوكوندا (Giocondo). أما اسم موناليزا فهو مكون من " Mona " وهي اختصار لكلمة " Madonna "، أي سيدة، وليزا (Lisa) وهي اسم معظم الموضوعات المثيلة التي كانت  تُرسم.*
* أما زعمه أن الإله آمون  والإلهة إيزيس كانا يمثلان زوج إلهي في الأسطورة المصرية!! ومقابلته للعبارتين "  Mona Lisa و Amon and Isis " وتصويرهم بهذا الشكل " AMON  L, ISA" ككلمة مدموجة!! وكتابته لأسم آمون بشكل مختلف،  هكذا Amon، بدلا من كتابته هكذا Amun  كما هو في الهيروغليفية، ليخدع القاريء ويوهمه بتشابه الاسم مع  Mona Lisa ويجعله يبدو، حسب خداعه، هكذا AMON  L, ISA، وزعمه أن اسم الموناليزا " هو عبارة عن كلمة مدموجة  (AMON  L, ISA) تدل على الاتحاد المقدس بين الذكر  والأنثى يدل على عبثه وتلفيقه وأكاذيبه. فعلى الرغم مما بذله من جهد في التلفيق  فما يقوله هذا لا يعقله طالب في المرحلة الثانوية!! فلم يكن لإيزيس أي صلة بآمون  لأنها كانت في الديانة المصرية القديمة زوجة لأوزوريس إله العالم السفلي والموتى  وأم حورس، أما زوجة الإله آمون هي " موط - Mut ". *
* كما زعم أن الإله آمون كان هو  إله الخصوبة في الديانة المصرية القديمة، وهذا غير صحيح!! فقد كان آمون هو إله  الريح والهواء وخالق الروح (ba)، أما إله الخصوبة فكان هو الإله مين  Min  إله المطر والخصوبة.*

*(7) دورة الألعاب الأولمبية وفينوس:*
* زعم براون أن الألعاب الأولمبية الأصلية كانت تقام تقديرا لسحر الإله  فينوس التي هي أفروديت. وهذا تلفيق وخطأ تاريخي، لأنه على الرغم من أصول الألعاب  الأولمبية لا تزال غير معروفة جيداً إلا أن ما هو مكتوب وموثق عنها أنها كانت  احتفالات دينية لتكريم الإله زيوس Zeus  قائد الآلهة وإله السماء والرعد في الديانات الإغريقية  القديمة.*
*(8) زعمه أن كوكب الزهرة (فينوس) كان يرى في الشرق بعد غروب الشمس:  وهذا مستحيل فلكيا!! ويبدو أنه قرأ بعض مما وجه للكتاب من نقد أو أن  أحدهم لفت نظره لهذا الخطأ الفلكي فقام بتصحيحه في طبعات تالية غير الطبعة التي  ترجمت في عشرات اللغات ومنها اللغة العربية وهي تحمل خطأه ودليل  تلفيقه.*
*(9) زعمه أن دورة الزهرة (فينوس) تتم كل أربع سنوات: وهذا أيضا غير صحيح لأن هذا الكوكب يكمل خمس دورات كل ثماني سنوات.  وهذه حقيقة كانت معروفة جيداً لقدماء الإغريق وكذلك لقبائل المايا (Mayans) في أمريكا الجنوبية.*
*(10) كما تكلم كثيراً عن النجمة الخماسية التي وصفها بأنها كانت رمزاً  لعبادة الأنثى المقدسة في كل مكان!! هكذا كعادته في كل تلفيقاته دون أن يقدم أي  دليل أو وثيقة أو برهان!! في حين أثبتت الدراسات أن ذلك غير صحيح فقد كانت هناك  رموز كثيرة لهذه العبادات الخاصة بالأنثى ولم تكشف الحفريات استخدام النجمة  الخماسية إلا في حالات نادرة لا تتعدى حالتين. *
​​ *(1) دائرة المعارف الكتابية ج 4 :534.*

*(2)  Theo. Dic.  Ot. Vol. 5 p. 513.*

*(3)  Int. St. Bib.  En. Vol. 2 p. 705 *

*(4)  Ibid*

*(5)  All the Divin  Names and Titles in the Bible p. 18. *

*(6)  Encyclopedia  Britannica, Jehovah.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: مريم المجدلية هل هي الكأس المقدسة؟ وهل كانت زوجة للمسيح؟  رداً على كتاب شفرة دافنشي  القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير*

*الفصل الثالث*​ *روايات وأساطيرالكأس المقدسة*​ 
* لم تهتم  الكنيسة الأولى، خاصة في القرون الثلاثة الأولى وبداية القرن الرابع، بأي شيء مادي  يخص الرب يسوع المسيح أثناء حياته على الأرض، مثل ملابسه وأحذيته والأواني التي كان  يستخدمها والأماكن التي تقدست بوجوده فيها بالجسد وبسيره عليها، أو بالكأس التي  ناول منها تلاميذه أو ببقية أدوات المائدة التي أكل عليها هو وتلاميذه في العشاء  الأخير ومنها الطبق الذي وضع عليه لحم خروف الفصح، أو بإكليل الشوك الذي وُضع على  رأسه والصليب الحقيقي الذي صلب عليه والمسامير التي سمرت بها يداه ورجلاه على  الصليب والحربة التي طُعن بها جنبه، إنما اهتمت فقط بتقديم الإنجيل، البشارة السارة  والخبر المفرح، الذي يعطي للعالم الفداء والخلاص الأبدي والحياة الأبدية بالإيمان  بالمسيح كالفادي الوحيد والمخلص الوحيد للعالم " وأما هذه فقد كتبت لتؤمنوا أن يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله ولكي تكون لكم  إذا آمنتم حياة باسمه " (يو20 :31)، " وليس بأحد غيره الخلاص لأنه ليس اسم آخر تحت السماء قد أعطي بين الناس به ينبغي أن نخلص " (أع4 :12). *
* كما كان  المسيحيون مضطهدين ومحاربين وهاربين أمام الأباطرة الرومان وولاتهم وجنودهم "  تائهين في براري وجبال ومغاير وشقوق الأرض " (عب11 :38). ولكن، بعد منشور ميلان (317م) الذي أعطى فيه الملك  قسطنطين الحرية للمسيحيين، وبعد تحول والدته الملكة هيلانة إلى المسيحية، بدأت  عملية البحث عن القبر المقدس الذي دفن فيه المسيح والصليب الحقيقي الذي صُلب عليه  وكذلك إكليل الشوك والمسامير والحربة وكل ما لمسه المسيح وتبارك بلمس جسده الطاهر،  خاصة فيما بين القرن الرابع والسادس. وفي العصور الوسطى وبعد انتشار المسيحية في  الشمال والجنوب واحتفاظ بعض العامة من المسيحيين بما حفظوه في أديانهم السابقة من  خرافات وأساطير، راحوا، بعيداً عن الكنيسة، يؤلفون الروايات الأسطورية والخرافات  والملاحم والرؤى عن هذه الرفات المقدسة التي خلطوا فيها بين ما هو حقيقي وأثري وله  وجود حقيقي مثل القبر المقدس والصليب الحقيقي وما هو وهمي وخيالي وخرافي!! تقول  دائرة المعارف البريطانية: " وُجد عدد من الأساطير والخرافات المسيحية والأعمال  الفنية بهدف أحياء القدرات الدينية لتحويل المشاهد والمستمع ضد أشكال الشر الكريهة  وإيضاح عمل الخلاص الذي أتمه المسيح، في شرح جيد يعلو فوق المكان في مؤلفات رمزية  وأساطير ودراما عالمية منحوتة كطراز الكاتدرائيات الرومانسي، حيث يواجه المسيح  الممجد وأتباعه القديسون الوحوش الرهيبة والشياطين. وقد بين الجانبان معاً الضوء  الطيفي للعالم الخيالي للأسطورة المسيحية لليوم "(1). *
* وقد أعطت الروايات والأساطير  الشعبية المسيحية التي انتشرت في القرون الوسطى للكأس المقدسة Holy  Chaliceالتي استخدمها الرب يسوع المسيح في العشاء الرباني، والتي تحول فيها  الخمر إلى دم المسيح، وكذلك الكأس المقدسةThe  Holy Grail والتي قيل أن يوسف الرامي، الذي دفن المسيح، قد  استخدمها في حفظ دم المسيح الذي سال من جنبه عندما طعنه أحد الجنود الرومان بحربة  في جنبه، مكانة كبيرة نسجت حولها الروايات والأساطير التي لا وجود لها لا في  الأناجيل القانونية الموحى بها بالروح القدس ولا في الأناجيل الأبوكريفية،  المنحولة، أو الكتب الأبوكريفية الأخرى، المنحولة، التي كتبت فيما بين سنة 150  و450م وما بعد ذلك، ولا في أي من كتابات آباء الكنيسة في القرون الأولى ولا في أي  كتابات كنسية أخرى على الإطلاق. تقول دائرة المعارف الكاثوليكية 1908م:*
* " لا يوجد تقليد موثّق محفوظ  لدينا فيما يختص بالإناء الذي استخدمه المسيح في العشاء الأخير. وكان الذين يحجون  إلى أورشليم في القرنين السادس والسابع يعتقدون أن الكأس Chalice الحقيقية كانت ما تزال مكرمة في كنيسة القبر  المقدس وموجود بها الأسفنجة التي قدمت لمخلصنا في الجلجثة "(2). *
* ولم تهتمم الكنيسة عموما  بموضوع هذه الكأس ولا بنوعيته وإنما اهتمت فقط بما كان فيه، الخمر الذي تحول إلى دم  المسيح، يقول ذهبي الفم في عظة له على الإنجيل للقديس متى: " لم تكن المائدة من فضة  ولم تكن الكأس the  Chalice، التي فيها أعطى المسيح دمه لتلاميذه ليشربوا، من  ذهب، ومع ذلك فكل ما كان فيها ثمين ويوحي بالورع حقاً ".*

*1 – روايات حول الكأس المقدسة التي استخدمت في العشاء الأخير:(1)*
* تسمي الروايات الخاصة بالكأس  التي استخدمها الرب يسوع المسيح في العشاء الأخير ب Chalice، وقد انتشرت الروايات والأساطير حول هذه ال  Chalice في القرن السادس عشر بكثافة حيث كانت هناك عشرون  كأساً يقال أنها هي الكأس المقدسة The  Holy Chalice التي استخدمت في العشاء الأخير. ولدينا الآن أربع  روايات لها جذورها التاريخية القديمة والتي أجريت عليها دراسات عديدة  مؤخراً؛*
*(1) كأس الأراضي المقدسة: والتي يذكر أقدم سجل موجود لدينا عن هذه الكأس Chaliceأنها كانت موجودة في الأراضي المقدسة، كما يقول هذا السجل الوحيد  المكتوب ويصفها بأنها كأس فضية كانت محفوظة في صندوق للذخائر المقدسة في كنيسة  صغيرة بالقرب من أورشليم بين كاتدرائية الجلجثة ومكان الاستشهاد Martyrium، وذلك بناء على ما جاء في رواية لراهب انجلو  ساكسوني يدعى أركولف Arculfالذي رأى هذه الكأس، عندما حج إلى أورشليم، من خلال فتحة في غطاء صندوق  لحفظ الذخائر المقدسة كانت موضوعة فيه، وقد لمسها بيده وقبل يده لأنها لمستها ويقول  في روايته De locis sanctisأن مقاييس هذه الكأس هي المقاييس التي لأهل الغال (فرنسا)، كما يقول أن  كل المدينة اجتمعت لتكريمها. ويقول أركولف أيضاً أنه رأي الحربة المقدسة التي طعن  بها الجندي الروماني جنب المسيح في كاتدرائية الملك قسطنطين. وهذه هي الرواية  الوحيدة التي تذكر الكأس Chalice في الأراضي المقدسة، أما إذا كانت هي الكأس  الحقيقية التي ناول فيها المسيح تلاميذه أم لا فالشيء المؤكد أنها من  الفضة.*
*(2) كأس القسطنطينية(2): وتوجد هناك إشارة من أواخر القرن الثالث عشر لنسخة من هذه الكأس كانت  موجودة في القسطنطينية في رواية ألمانية دعيت تيوريل الأصغر (Younger Titurelthe)، وهي لطبق نبيل جداً وثمين جداً وكان قد صمم  ليكون مطابقاً لهذه الكأس Chalice، وفي القداسة ليس بها خلل وقد جربها أهل  القسطنطينية في أرضهم فوجدوا أنها مزينة واعتبروها كأساً حقيقية؛ " هذا الجريل يقال  أنهم غنموه من كنيسة Bucoleon أثناء الحرب الصليبية الرابعة وأرسلوه من  القسطنطينية إلى تروا Troyesعن طريق Garnier de Trainelالذي صار أسقفاً لتروا في سنة 1204م. ثم سجلت الكأس هناك سنة 1610م  ولكنها اختفت في الثورة الفرنسية.*
*(3) كأس فالينسيا: والكأس الأخرى الموجودة حتى اليوم هي the santo cáliz، وهي كأس من العقيق في كاتدرائية فالينيسيا  Valencia بأسبانيا ومكتوب عليها نقش باللغة العربية، وترجع  أقدم إشارة مؤكدة لها لسنة 1399م وقد تم تبادلها مع دير سان جوان دي لا بينا  (San Juan de la Peña) للملك مارتن الأول ملك أرجون بكأس من الذهب.  وبنهاية القرن كشف عن مصدر للكأس يقول أن القديس بطرس هو الذي أحضره إلى روما. وهي  الكأس الوحيدة المعترف بها كمقدسة في العالم الكاثوليكي. *
* هذه الكأس التي تم ربطها بإناء  العشاء الأخير ما تزال محفوظة في كنيسة صغيرة مكرسة لها في كنيسة صغيرة هي  del Santo Caliz(3) داخل كاتدرائية فالنيسيا حيث يذهب لزيارتها آلاف الزوار. وهي مصنوعة من  عقيق أحمر داكن وارتفاعها 17 سم وقطرها حوالي 9 سم، وبعد فحص تم سنة 1960م أكد عالم  الآثار الأسباني أنطونيو بلتران Antonio Beltránأن الكأس مصنوعة في ورشة فلسطينية أو مصرية فيما بين القرن الرابع قبل  الميلاد والقرن الأول الميلادي. وتأتي هذه الكأس التي في فالينيسيا مع شهادة موثقة  وقائمة من الرق من سنة 262م مصحوبة بخطاب مفقود وتتحدث عن الاضطهاد الروماني  للمسيحية فاضطرت الكنيسة أن تقسم كنوزها وتخفيها خاصة عند الشماس سان لورانس، وتعدد  القائمة كل المواد الثمينة بما فيها وصف خواص هذه الكأس المقدسة واستخدامها في  صلوات القداس عن طريق كل الباباوات الكاثوليك الذين خلفوا القديس بطرس.*
* ويؤرخ أول بيان تفصيلي لهذه  الكأس المقدسة بفالينيسيا بسنة 1134م. وبحسب ما تقول هذه الوثيقة فقد كانت هذه  الكأس هي التي " أودع فيها المسيح ربنا دمه ". وقد أحتفل البابا يوحنا بولس  الثاني نفسه بهذه الكأس في فالينيسيا في نوفمبر 1992م مما أثار بعض الضجيج باعتبار  أن هذه الكأس هي أشهر كأس معروفة تاريخياً ولكنه لم يقل شيئاً يؤكد مصداقيتها. كما  أن هذه الكأس لم يقال قط أنها تسببت في صنع معجزات مثلما قيل عن الجريلThe  Holy Grailأو عن الحربة المقدسة أو قصص الصليب الحقيقي. *
* وتعتقد الباحثة جانيس بينيت  Janice Bennettكاتبة " سان لورانس والكأس المقدسة - Saint Laurence and the Holy Grail" أن تاريخ الكأس المقدسة يمكن أن يبدأ من رحلة القديس بطرس إلى روما  إلى سان لورانس في القرن الثالث، ثم إلى مقرها الحالي في كاتدرائية فالينيسيا  بأسبانيا، بل وتؤكد أنها هي نفسها الكأس التي استخدمها المسيح في العشاء الأخير.  وتقدم جانيس دليل تاريخي من القرن السادس الميلادي وهو مخطوطة لاتينية كتبها راهب  أوغسطيني، أسس ديرا في فالينيسيا، تحتوي على تفاصيل حياة سان لورانس وتفاصيل حول  نقل الكأس Chalice إلى أسبانيا ويوجد لهذه المخطوطة، المفقودة الآن،  ترجمة أسبانية من القرن السابع عشر بعنوان " حياة واستشهاد المطوب الأسباني سان  لورانس _ Life and Martyrdom of the Glorious Spaniard St.  Laurence ". وكان المصدر الرئيسي لحياة سان لورانس هو  قصيدة Peristephanon للشاعر المسيحي الروماني برودنتيوس Prudentius وفي سنة 1960م درس عالم الآثار الأسباني أنطونيو  بلتران Antonio Beltránهذه الكأس وقال: " يؤيد علم الآثار ويؤكد بوضوح المصداقية التاريخية ".  وتقول جانيس بينيت لمحرر من Denver Catholic Register " كل فرد في أسبانيا يؤمن أنها هي الكأس " أي  شاليسThe  Chalice، " يمكن أن تراها كل يوم فالكنيسة مفتوحة  ".*
* (4) كأس جنوا: وهناك إناء موجود حالياً في كاتدرائية بجنوا سداسي الشكل معروف بالحوض  المقدس Sacro Catino، وبحسب التقليد الخاص به يقال أنه منحوت من  الزمرد، وهو في الحقيقة طبق زجاجي مصري أخضر، بقطر حوالي 37 سم، وكان قد أرسل إلى  باريس بعد غزو نابليون لإيطاليا وعاد مكسوراً، وأصله غير معروف. ويقول وليم الصوري  رئيس أساقفة صور الذي كتب حوالي سنة 1170م، أنه وجد في مسجد في قيصرية سنة 1101م "  إناء vase أخضر رائع في شكل وعاء ". ويعتقد أهل جنوا أنه من الزمرد وقد حصلوا عليه مقابل مبلغ ضخم من  المال. وفي قصة أسبانية مثيلة يقول تاريخه أنه وجد عندما استولى الفونسو السابع ملك  القلعة وليون على ألميريا بجنوب أسبانيا من المورز Moors 1147م بمساعدة أهل جنوا وهو " وعاء محفور من  الزمرد الذي كان مثل الطبق ". ولم يربط أحد بين الوعاء وكأس يوسف الرامي  Chalice الذي تقول الأساطير أنه جمع فيها دم المسيح الذي  سال من جسده، إلا عند نهاية القرن الثالث عشر. *

*2 – أساطير حول الكأس المقدسة المنسوبة ليوسف الرامي(4): *
* يقول أحد الدارسين للجريل: "  كان هناك في القرن الثاني عشر وبداية القرن الثالث عشر طبقة من رواة القصة  المحترفين الذين كانوا يقومون بتسلية الملوك والكونتس (النبلاء) والنبلاء الصغار  بمستودع من الروايات الرومانسية عن أرثر وفرسانه 000 وقال الشاعر النورماندي ويس  Waceسنة 1155م أن البريطانيين في أيامه رووا روايات كثيرة عن المائدة  المستديرة "(5).*
* وفي تلك الفترة روى هؤلاء  وكتبوا العديد من الروايات الأسطورية التي تتحدث عن الجريلThe  Holy Grail، وذلك بأشكال وصيغ مختلفة، كإناء vesselأو كوب Cupأو طبق Plateواسع وعميق إلى حد ما أو صحن أو صينية أو ككأس Chalice، وقالوا أنه كان لها أو له قوة إعجازية كبيرة،  كما سنبين، ومن أشهر هذه الروايات الأسطورية وأهمها أسطورة الكأس Chaliceالتي استخدمها يوسف الرامي لحفظ الدم الذي سال من جسد المسيح. والتي  تقول أن هذه الجريل هي نفسها الكأس الذي استخدمها يوسف الرامي ليجمع فيها دم المسيح  الذي سال من جسده على الصليب. هذه الكأس، كما تقول الأساطير الخاصة بها، كانت لها  قوة إعجازية كبيرة، ثم حملها يوسف الرامي وذهب بها إلى بريطانيا، وهناك أسس سلالة  من الحراس، من نسله، لحمايتها. وكان العثور على هذه الكأس هو هدف فرسان المائدة  المستديرة التي كونها الملك آرثر الذي حكم بريطانيا في نهاية القرن الخامس الميلادي  وبداية السادس، والذي دارت حوله الأساطير الكثيرة. *
* تقول دائرة المعارف أنكارتا  Encarta: " بحسب التقاليد فقد حفظ يوسف الرامي الجريل  Grail بعد العشاء الأخير وجمع فيه دم يسوع عندما صلب،  يسوع، قبل أن يذهب به إلى بريطانيا، وكان الإناء يسلم من جيل على جيل في عائلة يوسف  الرامي. ويفترض أنه كانت لهذا الجريل Grail قدرات إعجازية عديدة د، فقد كان يقدم الطعام لغير  الخاطئين ويعمي غير طاهري القلب ويسكت عديمي الاحترام الذين يأتون إلى محضره "(6). *

*(1) المصطلحات المستخدمة للجريل The  Grial: *
* نشأت أساطير الجريل  The Grial في فرنسا القديمة ولذا فقد كانت أقدم مصطلحاتها  اللغوية فرنسية قديمة، وأقدم تعبير لها هو grail والمأخوذ من الفرنسية القديمة gradale وفي اللاتينية gradalis ويعني " إناء واسع ومجوف إلى حد ما يوضع فيه  الطعام الثمين "(7). تقول دائرة المعارف البريطانية: " كانت  الكلمة (Grail) تشير بشكل واضح إلى إناء ذي فم واسع وضحل العمق  وذلك على الرغم من أن معناه الاصطلاحي يظل غير مؤكد "(8). وتشرح لنا دائرة المعارف الكاثوليكية  مصدر الاسم فتقول: أن هذا المعنى جاء عن طريق الراهب المؤرخ البندكتي هيليناندوس  Helinandusحوالي سنة 1230م والذي يذكر تحت تاريخ 717م رؤية لناسك عن الطبق الذي  استخدمه المسيح في العشاء الأخير، أي الطبق الذي كان يوضع فيه خروف الفصح، وقد كتب  عن رؤيته هذه كتابا في اللاتينية اسماه " Gradale "، ويقول لنا أنGradalisأو Gradaleيعني طبق واسع وعميق إلى حد ما، ويدعى في الحديث الشعبي العام  " greal " ولأن الكلمة اللاتينية " gradale" في الفرنسية القديمة " grail " أو " greal " أو " greel " بينما في الإنجليزية " grail"، وفي كل الأحوال تعني طبق، وأصبحت كلمة  " San greal"، سان جريل، تعني، في أساطيرنا هذه، الكأس المقدسة، وحولها البعض فيما  بعد بنقل حرف Gمن مكانها في " San greal " لتصبح " sang real " ويصبح معناها " دم ملكي "(9)!! *
*ولكن هذا التخريج الأخير للكلمة وتحويلها من " San  greal " لتصبح " sang real" لا يتفق لا مع مصدر الكلمة ولا مع استخدامها في أقدم عصورها فقد كانت  تستخدم ك Greal وبقية مفرداتها، كما سنوضح حالاً، وذلك يبدو من  عدم استخدام كلمة San وبقية الكلمات المساوية لها في كل اللغات  القديمة!! وقد حدث ذلك نتيجة لخطأ أحد النساخ، مجرد ناسخ واحد!! في أواخر العصور  الوسطى، أي خطأ واحد من ناسخ أو كاتب واحد أخطأ في نقل الاسم أو فهم معناه(10)!!*
* ويكتب الراهب هيليناندوس  Helinandusشارحاً ومحدداً معنى كلمة جريل grailالتي " تعني gradale أو gradalisفي الفرنسية طبق dish واسع وضحل توضع فيه الأطعمة غالية الثمن مع  صلصتها الثمينة لخدمة الأغنياء، وذلك بالتدريج قطعة بعد أخرى، في ترتيبات مختلفة،  وكان معروفاً أيضا في الحديث الشعبي باسم graalzلأنه يرضي (grata) الذين كانوا يأكلون منه، أما لسبب مظهره الجذاب  أو لأنه من الفضة أو من معدن ثمين أخر، أو بسبب محتوياته، أي الترتيبات الموضوعة  للطعام اللذيذ "(11). *
* وهناك حقيقة هامة وجوهرية لا  يجب أن نغفل عنها وهي، أن الكلمة التي استخدمت في أقدم النصوص الخاصة بالجريل  Grail في اللغات؛ الفرنسية النورماندية والحديثة  والبروفانسية والكاتلانية Catalan القديمة والأسبانية القديمة والإنجليزية القديمة،  استخدمت الكلمات التالية، هي:*
*Graal, Greal,  Graaus, Grasal,Grazal,  Grazaus, Grisal, Grial, Graal, Grëal,*
*Gréal,  Graile, Grayle, *
* أي جريل Grial فقط، وكانت تعني؛ إناء أو طبق، طبق الفصح، أو  صينية أو حوض أو كوب أو كأس، كما سنبين. وذلك بدون كلمة؛Seynt, Seint, Saint Sainct, or San أي مقدس أو قديس. ولذا فسنستخدم*
*كلمة جريل Grial فقط للتعبير عن هذا الإناء أياً كان المقصود به(12). *
* ولذا فالخطأ الذي حول منه أحد  الكتاب أو النساخ الكلمة من " San greal " لتصبح " sang real" لا قيمة له لأنه مبني على لاشيء سوى  الوهم!!*

*(2) أصول الكأس المقدسة The  Holy Grail: *
* وهناك مدرستان تبحثان في ال  Grail، في أصول الجريل The  Grial، تقول المدرسة الأولى: أن أسطورة  الجريل The  Grialمأخوذة من أسطورة سلتية (هندو أوربية – تشمل الأيرلندية والاسكتلندية  والويلزية) وفلكلور سلتي وثني، وقد قدم أحد علماء هذه المدرسة براهين كثيرة تدل على  التطابق بين أسطورة الجريل The  Grialوالأساطير الأيرلندية والويلزية في العصور الوسطى، وخاصة بين أسطورة  المرجل (Cauldron - إناء كبير لتسوية الطعام) والجريل The  Gail، وبين أبطال تلك الأساطير وأبطال أساطير الجريل  The Grial، وبين المعجزات التي نسبت للمرجل وبين المعجزات  التي نسبت للجريل The  Grial، مثل معجزات تقديم الطعام الكثير وإحياء الموتى  والتنبؤ عن الملوك القادمين 00 الخ(13)*
* وتقول المدرسة الثانية أن  أساطير الجريل The  Grialبدأت في جو مسيحي خالص كرمز مسيحي، ويقول أحد علماء هذه المدرسة أن أصول  هذه الأسطورة كانت موجودة في القرن الثاني عشر في رسوم على حوائط الكنائس في  Catalan Pyrenees (منطقة أسبانية في جنوب غرب أوربا)، والتي أنتقلت  الآن لمتحف الفن في برشلونة، والتي كانت تقدم صور أيقونية للعذراء القديسة مريم  تحمل إناء تشع منه ألسنة من نار، وهي أيقونات تسبق أول رواية أدبية عن الجريل  The Grial لكريتين دي تروا، ويقول أحد هؤلاء العلماء أن هذه  الصور كانت الوحي الأصليلأسطورة الجريل (14)The  Grial.*
* وهناك نظرية حديثة جداً، يقول  بها الكثيرون من المعاصرين خاصة علماء اللاهوت الكاثوليك، تقول أن أقدم القصص  والتقاليد التي انطلقت منها أسطورة الجريل The  Grialفي ضوء المسيحية كانت لتعزيز عقيدة الكنيسة الكاثوليكية الرومانية في  التناول من الأسرار المقدسة، فقد بدأت ممارسة التناول على أساس كتابي وأكدها آباء  الكنيسة وعلماء اللاهوت في القرون الأولى، وعندما أكدت الكنيسة الكاثوليكية على  حقيقة حضور المسيح في سر التناول وأنه سر مقدس بدأت قصص الجريل The  Grialتظهر كاحتفال بتجديد تقليد سر التناول في الكنيسة الكاثوليكية الغربية(15).*
* ولكن غالبية الدارسين الآن  يقبلون المصدرين؛ السلتي الوثني والمسيحي، ويرون أنهما امتزجا معاً وتطورت منهما  الأساطير الرئيسية للجريل The  Grial، ويقولون أيضاً أن الموضوع الرئيسي للجريل  The Grialفي المسيحية، حتى عندما لا يكون مسيحيا بشكل واضح، إلا أن المادة  والتصوير في الأساطير المبكرة مأخوذة من المواد السلتية الممتزجة بروايات الكأس  المقدسة The  Holy Chalice.*

*(3) بداية تدوين الأسطورة في الأدب الرومانسي:*
* ارتبطت أساطير الجريل  The Grailبأساطير الملك أرثر وفرسانه الذين لُقَّبُوا بفرسان المائدة المستديرة،  وقد دار جزء كبير من عملهم واهتمامهم وبحثهم عن الكأس المقدسة The  Holy Grail، وانتشرت هذه الأساطير فيما بين نهاية القرن  الثاني عشر ومنتصف الثالث عشر، وتحديداً فيما بين 1180 – 1240م، أي على مدى حوالي  مئة سنة، في أوربا الغربية، وكان أكثرها في فرنسا وذلك إلى جانب نسخ معدلة أو  مترجمة في الألمانية والإنجليزية والنرويجية والإيطالية والبرتغالية، وأغلبها كانت  مجرد انعكاس للأسطورة الفرنسية.*
*وكانت البداية الأولى لتدوين هذه الأسطورة، أسطورة الجريل The  Grail، كأسطورة مسيحية في أقدم سجل لها في فرنسا عندما  كتب الشاعر الفرنسي كريتين دي ترواChrétien de Troyes، قصيدته الشعرية الأسطورية " Perceval, le Conte du Graal" أو " بيرسيفال، قصة الكأس "، والتي تكونت من 9,000 بيتٍ من الشعري،  وذلك فيما بين سنة 1180 و 1191م. هذه القصيدة الأسطورية انتهت بشكل فجائي قبل أن  يكمل ما بدأه. كما لم تتضح فيها صورة الجريل The  Grailسوى في وصفه لرؤية بطل الأسطورة بيرسيفال Percevalلل graalمزين بشكل متقن في القلعة التي دخلها، وهو إناء أو طبق واسع وعميق إلى  حد ما. وقال هذا الشاعر أنه أخذها من كتاب حقيقي أعطاه له رئيسة الكونت فيليب  فلاندرز. *
* ولم يكن جريل Grailكريتين كأساً Chaliceبل صحنا dishأو طبقاً platterواسعاً وعميقاً إلى حد ما، وعندما رآه بيرسيفال للمرة الأولى لاحظ فيه  شيئاً يضيء الحجرة بإضاءة رائعة، فقد كان الجريل يحتوي على قربان مقدس، قربان  الأفخارستيا، هذا القربان يحفظ الحياة، وكان هذا القربان الذي يحويه الجريل أهم من  الجريل نفسه، وعلى الرغم من أن كريتين يقول أن الإناء كان مقدساً إلا أنه لم يربط  بينه وبين كأس العشاء الأخير ال Chalice بشكل واضح.*
* وبعد كريتين قام أربعة كتاب  بعمل أربع تكملات لهذه القصيدة الأسطورية مما جعل عدد أبياتها يصل لأكثر من 60,000  بيتٍ. ثم ترجمت القصيدة أو الأسطورة إلى بعض اللغات الأوربية التي أضافت إليها  عناصر جديدة، كما بينا أعلاه. وتروي قصيدة كريتين ملحمة البطل بيرسيفال، حفيد يوسف  الرامي والذي كان والده أحد فرسان المائدة المستديرة ومات بسبب إصابته بجرح مميت،  فحاولت أم بيرسيفال منعه من الانضمام لهؤلاء الفرسان حتى لا تخسره مثل أبيه وأرسلته  إلى غابة في ويلز ببريطانيا، ولكنه ذهب إلى بلاط الملك أرثر وأنضم إلى فرسان  المائدة المستديرة. وحدث أنه مر بجوار قلعة عمه الملك الصياد Fisher Kingالذي دعاه ليمكث معه في قلعته، قلعة الجريل المقدسة The  Holy Grail وهناك يرى الجريل في المشاهد التالية(16):*
* " وبينما كانوا يحملون شيئاً  أخر جاء شاب من حجرة، وكان لدية حربة بيضاء يمسكها من المنتصف ومر بين النار  وبين أولئك الذين كانوا يجلسون على مضجع، وكل الذين كانوا في ذلك المكان رأوا  الحربة البيضاء والحديد الأبيض، وخرج من حديد الحربة قطرة دم وأنسابت قطرة من  الدم القرمزي بقدر كف يد الشاب 000 والآن حضر شابان آخران يحملان في يديهما  شمعدان من الذهب الخالص، ومشغول بزخرفة النل. وكان الشابان اللذان يحملان الشمعدان  وسيمان جداً. وكان في كل شمعدان عشر شمعات تحرق إلى أخرها، وجاء مع الشابين فتاة  شقراء جداً ونبيلة وكانت تمسك بجريل grailبين يديها، وعندما دخلت هناك بالجريل grailالذي كانت تمسك به سطع نور عظيم جداً لدرجة أن الشموع فقدت نورها،  كما يحدث للنجوم أو القمر عندما تشرق الشمس. وبعدها جاءت فتاة أخرى تحمل صينية  (طبق كبير للطعام) فضية، وكان الجريل grail الذي مر من قبل من الذهب المصفى وكان بالجريل  grailأحجار كريمة من أنواع كثيرة من اثمن وأغلى ما على الأرض والبحر، وقد  فاقت الأحجار الكريمة التي في الجريل grailكل ما في الأحجار الكريمة الأخرى بدون شك. ومثلما مرت الحربة أمام المضجع فقد مروا أمامه ودخلوا من غرفة إلى  أخرى. وقد رأوهم يمرون ولم يجرؤ أحد أن يسأل عن الجريل grail000 وبعد فترة مر الجريل grail أمامهم ثانية ولم يسأل الشاب عن الجريل  grail000 ولكنه صمت أكثر من اللازم لأنه في كل طبق تمت خدمته رأى الجريل  grail كاملاً مكشوفا وهو يمر أمامه ".*
* وفيما بعد تسأله خادمة: " هل  رأيت الجريل grail؟ نعم رأيته. *
*من الذي كان يمسكه؟ فتاة.*
* وأخيرا يسأل في القصة ويجاوب  ثانية عن الجريل grail : " وعن الجريل grailالذي رأيته ألم تسأل أو لم تستفسر من النبيل الذي كان يخدم به؟  ".*
* وفي نقطة أخرى يشرح عم  بيرسيفال Percevalأن الملك الصياد the  Fisher King" هو نفسه الذي يخدم الجريل the  grail". ويضيف المتكلم: " ولكن لا تصدق أن لديه رمح أو طُعم سمك ولا  سالمون ولكن بخبز مقدس واحد هو الذي حمل إليه في هذا الجريل the  grailيعزز الرجل القديس ويريح حياته. لذا فالجريل the  grailشيء مقدس، والذي لا تحتاج حياته لأكثر من هذا الخبز المقدس الذي يأتي في  الجريل the  grailهو روحي ".*
* ثم تقول القصيدة لأن الشاب فشل  في أن يسأل عن " من هو الذي يقوم بخدمة الجريل the  grail" لا يشفى الملك الصياد the  Fisher Kingوتصبح الأرض قاحلة ومائتة. ثم يقابل فتاة يتضح أنها ابنة عمه فتخبره  بالعمل المريع الذي عمله بفشله في هذا السؤال، وكان هذا الفشل خطية بسبب موت أمه  حزناً عليه، فيقسم بيرسيفال أنه لن يستريح حتى يجد الجريل ويعرف من هو الذي يقوم  بخدمته. ثم يفقد طريقة لمدة خمس سنوات وفي يوم الجمعة العظيمة يقابل كاهن ويعترف له  لأنه نسي الله مدة هذه السنوات الخمس، فيحل من خطاياه، وتنتهي القصيدة هنا دون أن  تكمل، ولا يتضح لنا معنى الجريل the  grailالذي تقصده. وقد خرجت نظريات كثيرة محاولة أن تشرح معنى الجريل وما هو.  *
* وبعد ذلك أهتم كتاب الأساطير  الأرثرية بالجريل نفسه أكثر من محتوياته، فتتابع التكملات الأربع التي أضافها كتاب  من القرن الثالث عشر الملحمة وتذكر " التكملة الأولى لقصيدة كريتين مئة رأس خنزير  في grailsدليل على عدم احتمال أن تكون هذه ال grails كؤوس مقدسة Chalices 000 ويجب أن نتخيل أن حاملة الجريل grail لا تحمل Chalice بين يديها، ولكن طبق platterعميق إلى حد ما، وكبير لدرجة كافية "(17). وتنتهي أخر تكملة، الرابعة، بموت الملك  الصياد وصعود بيرسيفال للعرش، وبعد سبع سنوات يموت بيرسيفال في الغابات ويأخذ  معه الجريل the  grail والحربة والطبق الفضي إلى السماء، ولا يبقى لها أثر على الأرض. *
* وعلى الرغم من أن قصيدة كريتين  تعتبر أقدم رواية مكتوبة أثرت على معظم أساطير الجريل the  grail، فقد جاءت رواية الشاعر الفرنسي روبرت دي بورون  Robert de Boron" Joseph of Arimathie – يوسف الرامي أو " أسطورة الكأس المقدسة "  The Romance of the Seint Graal"، والتي كتبت فيما بين 1191 و1202م وقال عنها،  بورون، أنها أوحيت له وأعلنت عن طريق ملاك وألف فيها سلسلة الأحداث التي أدت للقبول  الكامل لكل من الحربة والجريل في الفكر المسيحي الأسطوري ووصلت استنتاجاته فيها إلى  أن الجريل هي الكوب أو الكأس المقدسة The  Chalice التي استخدمها المسيح في العشاء الأخير، والتي  استخدمها كذلك يوسف الرامي في جمع دم المسيح الذي أنساب على الصليب. وكانت تالية  لروية كريتين لها ومعاصرة لها نسبياً. ويحكي، روبرت دي بورون، في هذه الرواية قصة  يوسف الرامي ويقول أنه كان حاضرا أثناء العشاء الأخير ولكنه لم يتناول مع التلاميذ  لأنه كان تلميذاً للمسيح ولكن في الخفاء، ثم أخذ الكأس التي استخدمها الرب يسوع  المسيح في العشاء الأخير (the  Holy Chalice) معه عند تكفينه لجسد المسيح ودفنه وجمع فيها دم  المسيح الذي سال من جسده الطاهر، وبعد الدفن ذهب إلى بيته وأخفى هذه الكأس بما فيها  من دم المسيح في بيته، وبعد قيامة المسيح واختفاء جسده من القبر ظن اليهود أن يوسف  هو الذي أخفاه فقبضوا عليه وألقوه في جب مظلم ومنعوا عنه النور والماء والطعام،  فظهر له المسيح في رؤيا في السجن وأعطاه الحربة والكأس المقدسة ليحفظهما ولتكون  الكأس معونته في الجب وكشف له أسرارها وأخبره أنه سيخرج من السجن في الوقت المناسب،  وكانت حمامة تخرج كل يوم من الكأس المقدسة وتقدم له الماء والطعام لمدة خمسة  وثلاثين سنة خرج بعدها من السجن بعد أن أعتقد الجميع أنه مات منذ وضعه في الجب  وقابل الإمبراطور الروماني وشفى ابنه بقوة هذه الكأس. ثم يربط بين الكأس وأسطورة  فيرونيكا التي يقال أنها مسحت وجه المسيح وهو في طريقه إلى الجلجثة بمنديل فطبع  صورته على هذا المنديل. وتقول الأسطورة أنه أخذ أنسباءه وأتباعه الآخرين وترك  اليهودية وسافر إلى مصر وهناك حدثت مجاعة فظهر المسيح ليوسف وتم عمل معجزات كثيرة  بواسطة هذه الكأس، ثم يذهب بالكأس غرباً ثم إلى بريطانيا وهناك أسس سلالة حراس  الكأس المقدسة من نسله وكانت تضم بيرسيفال. كما أسس كنيسة في جلاستونبري بإنجلترا  وكرسها للعذراء القديسة مريم، ومات يوسف وذهب إلى السماء.*
* وهنا يبدأ ترتيب الجريل ونعاقب  سلالة حراس الجريل الذي كان يضم بيرسيفال حتى تصل إلى عصر الملك أرثر وترتبط الجريل  به. وتتابعت الموائد التي كان يجلس عليها حراس الجريل للاحتفال بالقداس الإلهي،  وكانت أول مائدة، كما تقول الأسطورة، قد تأسست على يد يوسف الرامي نفسه وأتباعه حيث  كان يجلس عليها أثنا عشر فقط ممثلين لتلاميذ المسيح الأثنى عشر، بينما يترك الكرسي  الثالث عشر خالياً رمزا ليهوذا الخائن. وفي بعض النسخ يقال أن يوسف الرامي سافر  غربا وبقي في أوربا ولم يسافر إلى بريطانيا، فخلفه زوج أخته برون الذي أسس المائدة  الثانية على جبل الخلاص الذي قيل أنه في فرنسا. وصار برون هو نفسه الملك الصياد  والحارس الأعلى للجريل. أما المائدة الثالثة والتي دعيت بالمائدة المستديرة، في  كتاب دي بورون الثاني، فقد شكلها ميرلين Merlinالساحر للملك أرثر، ولكن الجريل كانت غائبة. وقيل أن الجريل ظهر ظهورا  مختصراً على المائدة المستديرة في يوم العنصرة وكان منظره بهيج لدرجة أن معظم فرسان الملك أرثر وهبوا حياتهم للبحث عنه. وتقول  الأسطورة أن حراسة هذا الجريل تطلبت أعلى درجة من النقاء والطهارة وتقول أن  الأنقياء فقط هم الذين يمكن أن يكونوا من حراسه. وقد منح الجريل البركة لكل الأرض  وكان مرئيا من الكل، ولكنه أخفى، سحب، حضوره عن البشرية عندما نظر حارسه الأعلى  بشهوانية لفتاة جاءت للعبادة، فسقطت عليه الحربة بعفوية وأصابته بجرح عميق لا يشفى،  ومن ذلك الوقت فصاعداً كان يشار إليه بالملك الجريح أو القعيد.*
* وفي كتابة الثالث الذي يدعى  بيرسيفال والذي فقد واتخذت منه أسطورة Didot  Perceval، والتي تأثرت أيضاً بتكملة قصيدة كريتين الثانية،  وكتبت سنة 1205م، نرى فيه بيرسيفال وقد جلس على العرش خلفاً للملك الصياد، والذي  بدا هنا على أنه جده لوالده، وأصبح أخر حارس للإناء المقدس، الجريل، ويزول الجريل  وكذلك الحربة بموت بيرسيفال. *
* ثم تبدأ بعد ذلك أساطير  المائدة الفولجاتية (1225 – 1237م)، أي اللاتينية العامية، أو دائرة جريل لانسيلوت  التي تعد الطريق للبحث عن الجريل المقدسة، وفيها ينجب لانسيلوت أبناً يسميه جالاهاد  Galahadوالذي سيصبح فيما بعد ملك الجريل الحقيقية، ويكمل " البحث عن الجريل  المقدسة - Queste del Saint Graal La ". وقد كتبت هذه الرواية في الفرنسية القديمة سنة  1230م وركزت على البتولية والطهارة والتوبة الحقيقية، وترى أن الفوز بالكأس المقدسة  يعني أكثر من مجرد الفروسية، أنه يعني الفوز بالروحيات حيث يظهر فيها المسيح  للفرسان الأثنى عشر ويشركهم في الطعام الذي كان موضوعاً على الطبق الذي وضع فيه لحم  حمل الفصح في العشاء الأخير. ثم يطلب المسيح من جالاهاد أن يحمل الجريل ويخرج به من  بريطانيا إلى القصر الروحي في ساراس، وسمح له أن يأخذ معه بيرسيفال، ويعطيهم المسيح  النعمة والبركة قبل أن يزولوا.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: مريم المجدلية هل هي الكأس المقدسة؟ وهل كانت زوجة للمسيح؟  رداً على كتاب شفرة دافنشي  القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير*

*  وتركز هذه الأسطورة، كما يرى  الدارسون على كون الجريل هو الطبق الذي وضع  فيه لحم خروف الفصح في العشاء الأخير: "  في البحث الجريل هو طبق أكل منه  المسيح حمل الفصح مع تلاميذه، وقد أحضره إلى  بريطانيا يوسف الرامي وجعل من  نسله حراساً له في قلعتهم بكوربينك Corbenic  وقد نسب إليه بعض من الوظائف القديمة فالنظر إليه  يشفي المريض وعندما كان  يظهر في بلاط الملك أرثر كان يزود كل شخص بالطعام الذي يرغب  فيه. ولكن  الملك أرثر وفرسانه أخبروا أن السؤال عن الجريل " ليس بحثاً عن أشياء   أرضية بل البحث عن أسرار وحلاوة ربنا المخفية، الأسرار الإلهية التي  سيكشفها السيد  الأعلى "(18). *
*  وعندما تصل الأسطورة للملك  أرثر وفرسانه يكون المسرح قد أعد لما يمكن أن  يكون أهم سؤال في العصور الوسطى، بل  الأهم على الإطلاق. وكان آخر من أهتم  بأسطورة الجريل في آخر العصور الوسطى هو السير  توماس مالوري الذي نقل  الأسطورة للشعوب المتحدثة بالإنجليزية، وكان عمله " موت  الملك أرثر " قد  أثر في تاريخ وتأريخ وإنجازات الملك أرثر من أسطورة الجريل ذاته.  *
* والخلاصة كما تقول دائرة  المعارف البريطانية: " ترمز الكأس المقدسة the  Holy Grail (ال Chaliceالتي  استخدمها يسوع في العشاء الأخير) بالنسبة لمسيحي عالم القرون  الوسطى للحق  والمعرفة التي يحتاجها الإنسان لإنجاز اختبار الخلاص، وقد قاد البحث عن   الجريل Grailبالنعمة الإلهية البطل  البسيط بيرسيفال للسؤال عن الجريل مباشرة، وهو  سؤال فشل الفرسان الآخرون  في الإجابة عليه، وقد وضع سؤاله الأبسط أمام الملك الصياد  المريض والذي  أنعش ليس الدم الملكي فقط بل الكون المتدلي. وقد تجددت الحالة  الإنسانية  بالبحث عن النعمة للخلاص. وقد ساد جالاهاد (ابن لانسيلوت) على بيرسيفال   كالمنتصر الفائز بالكأس المقدسة في التنويعات الأخيرة.وكان ينظر إلى  جالاهاد كالآتي  من نسل يوسف الرامي (عضو مجمع أورشليم الذي وضع جسد يسوع  في قبره)، والذي كان يعتقد  أنه ذهب إلى جلاستونبري Glastonburyبإنجلترا مع الكأس المقدسة the  Holy Grail "(19).*
* ثم يضيف الشاعر الألماني  Wolfram von Eschenbach أسطورة باريزفال Parzifalوالتي  كتبها فيما بين 1195 و1210م ويصف فيها الجريل بأنه حجر إعجازي هبط  من  السماء يمنع الموت ويعطي الحياة من خلال الطعام والشراب، حيث يقول: "  سأخبرك كيف  يتغذون أنهم يعيشون من حجر جوهره الطهارة 000 وهو يسمى lapis  exilis،  أي حجر صغير، وبسبب هذا الحجر أحترق العنقاء إلى  رماد الذي ولدت فيه  ثانية 000 ومهما كان الإنسان المائت مريضاً فمن اليوم الذي يرى  فيه الحجر  لا يمكن أن يموت في ذلك الأسبوع ولا حتى يفقد لونه. لأنه إذا نظر أي أحد،   شاب أو فتاة، إلى الجريل لمدة مائتي عام، فأنت مضطر للاعتراف أن لونه سيظل  مفعماً  بالنشاط كما كان في بداية حياته 000 هذه القوة الخارجة من الحجر  تمنح الحياة لأجساد  وعظام البشر الفانين وتعيدهم إلى مرحلة الشباب مرة  ثانية. هذا الحجر يدعى الجريل  the Grail "(20).*
*  ويضيف: " مهما وصلت يد الواحد  لتأخذ، فهذا موجود هناك أمام الجريل: طعام  دافيء وبارد، أطعمة جديدة وقديمة، مزروع  وبري 000 لأن الجريل كان يجمل  ثمرته ويقدم مثل هذه الوفرة لحلاوة العالم لدرجة أن  مسراته كانت مثيلة  جداً بما قيل لنا عما في ملكوت السموات 000 ولأنه مهما شرب  الواحد من كوب  واحد فقد كان هذا الشراب ينساب من قوة الجريل – خمر بيضاء، أو توت  أحمر "(21).*
*  بل ويقول أنه منح الملائكة  الذين وقفوا على الحياد في المعركة بين الله  ولوسيفر (المفترض أنه الشيطان) أنهم  صاروا حراس هذا الحجر، الجريل: "  الملائكة النبلاء والمستحقين الذين لم يقفوا في أي  جانب عندما حارب لوسيفر  الثالوث أُرسلوا إلى الأرض كحراس لهذا الحجر، الطاهر إلى  الأبد. أنا لا  أعرف أن كان الله سيغفر لهم أم يدمرهم، بحسب قصد عدالته، فقد دعاهم  لنفسه.  ومنذ ذلك الوقت، فهؤلاء الذين دعاهم والذين أرسل لهم ملاكه حرسوا الحجر.   سيدي، هذه هي طبيعة الجريل "(22). *
* وفي أسطورة ألمانية أخرى  Diu Krône(التاج - The Crown)(23) من القرن الثالث عشر تقول أن بطلها جاوين  Gawain رأي  الجريل للمرة الأولى وقد وصفها بإناء من الكريستال، وعندما أكمل  أسطورته  وصفها بالحوض الذهبي المزين بأحجار ثمينة. وفي أسطورة تسمى Le  Haut Livre du GraalorPerlesvaus والمكتوبة حوالي سنة 1212م وفيها يسمى بيرسيفال ب  Perlesvausوالتي  تقول أن الحربة التي كانت تنزف الدم قد زالت والملك الصياد مات  قبل أن  يكمل بيرسفال بحثه ويتحول فيها البطل إلى البحث عن الدائرة الذهبية التي   كانت في الحقيقة، بحسب هذه الأسطورة، هي أكليل الشوك الذي وضع على رأس  المسيح أثناء  محاكمته. *
* وتقول أسطورة ويلزية(24) Peredur Son of Evrawy مكتوبة  في القرن الثالث عشر وهي إحدى الإضافات التي حاولت إكمال قصيدة  كريتين أن  الجريل حل محله رأس قاسية على طبق كبير (لتقديم اللحم)، وكانت هذه الرأس   لابن عم بيرسفال الذي قتلته تسع ساحرات من جلوسيستر، وبدلا من البحث عن  الجريل  تنتهي هذه الأسطورة بانتقام بيرسفال لابن عمه بقتل قائدة تلك  الساحرات، ثم بقتل  رجال الملك أرثر بقية الساحرات. *
* وفي أسطورة أيرلندية تسمى  the Cauldron of Dagdaأو مرجل (إناء كبير لطبخ الطعام) داجدا، تصف الجريل the  grail  بإناء كبير على عجلات له خواص وصفات سحرية قوية،  وهو دائما ممتلىء ولا  يفرغ أبداً، وكان طعامه يشبع الشخص الجائع وينعش ويجدد قوته  وله قدرة  سحرية على شفاء الأمراض ويرى البعض أن هذه الأسطورة لها فضل كبير على   أسطورة الجريل the  grail(25). *
* وكما حدثت عدة تكملات لقصيدة  كريتين وتنوعت في أساليبها وفكرها عن الجريل الأصلية، أنقسم أدب الحريل  The Grail بعد ذلك إلى طبقتين؛ الأولى تختص بفرسان الملك  أرثرArthurومائدته المستديرة الذين زاروا قلعة الجريل the Grail، أو الذين بحثوا عن الجريلthe  Grail، والثانية اهتمت بتاريخ الجريلthe  Grailفي زمن يوسف الرامي. ومن أهم روايات الفئة الأولى الأعمال التسعة  التالية(26):*
*+ قصيدة بيرسيفال لكريتين دي تروا المذكورة أعلاه.*
*+ أربعة محاولات تمت لأربعة كتاب مختلفين حاولوا كتابة أربع تكملات  لقصيدة كريتين التي لم ينهيها بأربعة أساليب وأفكار مختلفة.*
*+ قصيدة الشاعر الألماني Wolfram von Eschenbach بعنوان Parzival.*
*+ قصيدة بعنوان The Didot Perceval والتي سميت هكذا بحسب اسم صاحب المخطوطة السابق  التي وجدت فيها وهي تحويل لقصيدة روبرت إلى أسلوب النثر.*
*+ أسطورة ملك ويلز Peredur والمبنية على قصيدة كريتين ولكن بإثارة  مختلفة.*
*+ أسطورة Perlesvaus والمختلفة في صفاتها.*
*+ الأسطورة الألمانية Diu Crône (The Crown) والتي دعي بطلها الباحث عن الكأس Gawain بدلا من بيرسيفال. *
*+ أسطورة لانسيلوت Lancelot الفولجاتية (أي اللاتينية العامية) والتي تقدم  بطلا جديداً للكأس المقدسة هو جالاهاد Galahad.*
*+ البحث عن الكأس المقدسة Queste del Saint Graal The وتختص بمغامرات جالاهاد وإنجازاته الخاصة  بالكأس.*
* ومن أهم روايات النوع الثاني  أسطورتين؛*
*+ رواية روبرت دي براون " يوسف الرامي – Joseph d’Arimathie ".*
*+ قصة الكأس المقدسة The Estoire del Saint Graal  وهي الجزء الأول من دائرة الفولجاتا والتي تقدم  بطلا جديدا للكأس، وهي  مبنية على رواية روبرت ولكنها تشرحها تفصيلا بتفصيلات كثيرة  جداً.*
*  وعلى الرغم من أن جميع هذه  الأعمال لها جذورها في قصيدة كريتين دي تروا،  إلا أنها تحتوى على قطع من تقاليد غير  موجودة عند كريتين، بل من الواضح  جداً أنها مأخوذة من مصادر أخرى.*

*(4) أفكار عن الكأس المقدسة:*
* مما سبق يتضح لنا الجريل  the Grail  كان ينظر إليها كإناء أو طبق عندما وصفها كريتين  في أول رواية مكتوبة  عنها، أما بقية الذين كتبوا عنها فقد عبروا عن أفكارهم الخاصة؛  فقد صورها  روبرت دي برون كالإناء في العشاء الأخير، وفي رواية ملك ويلز  Peredur  لا يوجد جريل في ذاته، بل يقدم البطل بدلا منه مع  طبقاً كبيراً يحتوي على  رأس دامية تدفعه للانتقام من الساحرات، وفي رواية الشاعر  الألماني  بارزيفال يقول أنه حجر أسطوري هبط من السماء، ويضيف أنه كان ملجأ محايداً   للملائكة الذين لم ينحازوا لأي جانب أثناء عصيان لوسيفر (والمفروض أنه  الشيطان) ضد  الله. أما الرواية الفولجاتية فتتكلم عن الجريل كرمز للنعمة  الإلهية، وفي رواية  لانسيلوت وابنه جالاهاد حامل الجريل فتقول أنهم كانوا  مقدرين للجريل وأن نقاوة  جالاهاد الروحية جعلته محارب أفضل من أبيه  الشهير. *
* والخلاصة كما لخصها أحد  الكتاب: " قد توصف الجريل كالطبق الذي أكل منه المسيح خروف الفصح في العشاء الأخير،  أو ال Chaliceالتي  استخدمت في سر التناول للمرة الأولى، والتي استخدمت فيما بعد ليوضع  فيها  دم المخلص الذي أنساب من جسده الجريح، أو كالحجر الذي يقدم الغذاء بصورة   إعجازية ويحفظ فضيلة الشباب، أو الطبق، الصينية، التي تحمل رأس إنسان تعوم  في دم،  أو محمول في صالة قلعة تحمله فتاة جميلة، وقد يطفو في الهواء في  قصر الملك أرثر، أو  محتجب في حجاب حريري أبيض ومرسوم بخيوط ذهبية، أو  موضوع على ترابيزة في الشرق، مع  سمك طازج مصطاد، أو يخدم كتعويذة تبين  الطاهر من غير الطاهر؛ وقد يسمى حارسة برون  أو أنفورتاس أو بيليس أو يوسف  الرامي، أو ببساطة الملك الصياد، وقد يكون صوت الريح،  أو قطع في الفخذين  أو الأعضاء التناسلية، وقد يكون بطله الذي ينجز البحث عنه رديء  السمعة  كالعاشق جاويين أو البتول جالاهاد "(27). *
* وتنتشر الآن أفكار كثيرة جداً  عن الجريل the  Grailفي  الغرب خاصة أمريكا وفرنسا وبريطانيا وذلك من خلال أعمال القرون  الوسطى  العديدة إلى جانب الأعمال الحديثة التي ارتبطت بالدوائر الإنجلو فرنسية  بصفة  خاصة وكذلك المتاثرة ببعض المؤثرات الألمانية خاصة دائرة القصص  المرتبطة بالملك  أرثر وفرسانه. وبرغم ذلك ففكرة الجريل أو الكأس المقدسة  غير معروفة عند كل  المسيحيين كما يتصور الغربيين، فهذه الأساطير لا وجود  لها بل وغير معروفة بالمرة  عند الأرثوذكس في جميع بلاد العالم سواء  الشرقيين أو الغربيين وكذلك بقية الأساطير  الخاصة بالملك أرثر التي لم تكن  معروفة في شرق ألمانيا، بل ولم تكن موضوعا شعبيا في  كثير من المناطق  الكاثوليكية مثل أسبانيا وبلاد أمريكا اللاتينية، ولم تنتشر هذه  الأفكار  إلا عن طريق الأفلام التي أنتجتها هوليود عن هذه الأساطير، ثم انتشرت أخيرا   في بلاد كثيرة بسبب رواية دان براون شفرة دافنشي الملفقة. *

*(5) رواية الدم المقدس، الكأس المقدسة وتأثيرها على شفرة  دافنشي:*
*  مما سبق يتبين لنا أن ما جاء  في كتاب " الدم المقدس، الكأس المقدسة "  وتحويله دم المسيح إلى نسل للمسيح  والكأس إلى رحم مريم المجدلية، الذي قيل  أنه حمل نسل المسيح، الدم الملكي، هو مجرد  وهم اعتمد على خطأ لأحد نساخ  أو كتاب أواخر العصور الوسطى الذي أخطأ وحول أو نقل  عبارة " San greal " خطأ لتصبح " sang real"، أي " الدم الملكي "، هذا الخطأ الذي  أعتبره هذا الكتاب تبادل لفظي، اعتمد عليه دان بروان وقال: " وكلمة سان جريل أتت من  سان san و Grail أي الكأس المقدسة. وقد أتت من كلمتين قديمتينً  لكن من مكان مختلف Sang  Real  000 سانج ريال كانت تعني حرفياً الدم المقدس ".  فبني فكرة كتابه الجوهرية  على خطأ ووهم تصور أنه يمكن أن يقنع به الناس كحقيقة،  فخابت أوهامه  وخرافاته!! ونقول له ما بني على وهم فهو وهم!!*
*  بل وكان كُتّاب رواية " الدم  المقدس، الكأس المقدسة " أكثر مصداقية  وأمانة منه، فبرغم أنه أنتحل أفكارهم وأضاف  إليها في روايته، إلا أنهم  اعترفوا بأن ما وضعوه في روايتهم مجرد أساطير لا دليل  على صحتها، أو أنها  كاذبة، بل قال ريتشارد لي أحد المؤلفين لثلاثة في حديث  تليفزيوني: أنهم  قدموا افتراضات وليس حقائق " ولكنهم لم يؤمنوا قط أنها  حقيقة ". *


*(1)  Encyclopedia Britannica 2004. Aspects of the Christian  religion.*

*(2)  Catholic Encyclopedia.1908. *

*(1)  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holy_Chalice.*

*(2)  http://www.crystalinks.com/holygrail.html*

*(3)  http://www.geocities.com/Athens/Rhodes/3946/santocaliz/*
*http://www.geocities.com/Athens/Rhodes/3946/santocaliz/cronol.htm?20068*

*(4)  See; Grail legend/ http://www.timelessmyths.com/arthurian/grail.html*
*Sir Perceval/ http://www.timelessmyths.com/arthurian/roundtable.html#Perceval*
*Sir  Gawain/http://www.timelessmyths.com/arthurian/roundtable.html#Gawain*
*Vulgate  Cycle/http://www.timelessmyths.com/arthurian/vulgate.html*
*Sir  Galahad/http://www.timelessmyths.com/arthurian/roundtable.html#Galahad*
*Holy  Grail/ http://www.timelessmyths.com/arthurian/grail.html#Sangreal*
*Joseph  of Arimatheaand the  Grail/*
*http://www.timelessmyths.com/arthurian/grail.html#Joseph*
*TheFisher King and Maimed  King/*
*http://www.timelessmyths.com/arthurian/grail.html#FisherKing*
*Grail  Castle/http://www.timelessmyths.com/arthurian/grail.html#Corbenic*
*Le Conte  du  Graal/http://www.timelessmyths.com/arthurian/quest1.html#Chretien*
*Joseph  of Arimatheaand the  Grail/http://www.timelessmyths.com/arthurian/grail.html#Joseph*
*Grail  Continuations/http://www.timelessmyths.com/arthurian/quest1.html#Continuations*
*Pseudo-Wauchier  ContinuationorGawain  Continuation/*

*(5)  Roger Sherman  Loomis,The Grail,  From Celtic Myth to Christian Symbol.*

*(6)  Microsoft Encarta Encyclopedia  Deluxe 2004. *

*(7)  Graham Hancock, The Sign  and the Seal.*

*(8)  Encyclopedia Britannica  2004.*

*(9)  The Catholic Encyclopedia, The Holy Grail.*

*(10)  The Legend of the Holy Grail.  http://www.osl.cc/believe/daVinci/BREAKING%20DA%20VINCI%20CODE%206.htm*

*(11)  Roger Sherman Loomis,The Grail,  From Celtic Myth to Christian Symbol.*

*(12)  The Holy Grail Witcombe, 2004  *
*http://witcombe.sbc.edu/davincicode/holy-grail.html*

*(13)  Roger Sherman  Loomis,The Grail,  From Celtic Myth to Christian Symbol. *

*(14)  Wikipedia. The holy Grail.*

*(15)  Wikipedia. The holy Grail.*

*(16)  http://witcombe.sbc.edu/davincicode/holy-grail.html*

*(17)  Roger Sherman  Loomis, The Grail,  From Celtic Myth to Christian Symbol.*

*(18)  Richard Cavendish,  "Grail", 
Man,  Myth & Magic, An  IllustratedEncyclopedia  of the Supernatural, Vol. 9*

*(19)  Encyclopedia  Britannica.*

*(20)  Wolfram von  Eschenbach, Parzival.*

*(21)  Wolfram von Eschenbach, Parzival.*

*(22)  Wolfram von Eschenbach, Parzival. *

*(23)  Wikipedia. The holy Grail.*

*(24)  http://www.timelessmyths.com/arthurian/grail.html*

*(25)  Wikipedia. The holy Grail.*

*(26)  http://www.crystalinks.com/holygrail.html*

*(27)  Roger Sherman  Loomis, The Grail,  From Celtic Myth to Christian Symbol.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: مريم المجدلية هل هي الكأس المقدسة؟ وهل كانت زوجة للمسيح؟  رداً على كتاب شفرة دافنشي  القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير*

*الفصل الرابع*​ *أساطير وأوهام حول مريم المجدلية*​ 
*1 – مريم المجدلية في تقليد الكنيسة وربطها بغيرها من  النسوة:*
* تعتبر  مريم المجدلية من أكثر وأهم الشخصيات النسائية التي وردت في العهد الجديد والكتب  الأبوكريفية المسيحية، بل ومن أكثر الشخصيات التي نُسجت حولها الأساطير والروايات،  في العصور الوسطى، لأنها كانت أكثر النساء التلميذات تعلقاً بشخص المسيح، وخاصة  أنها الوحيدة التي يذكر الكتاب عنها أنه أخرج منها سبعة شياطين، فكانت تدين له  بالفضل والعرفان كثيراً، كما كانت مع " يونّا امرأة خوزي وكيل هيرودس وسوسنة وأخر كثيرات كنّ يخدمنه من  اموالهنّ  "، وكانت واقفة عند الصليب كشاهدات عيان لصلبه، وكانت مع آخر من تركنه  بعد الدفن، فقد كانت تراقب القبر مع مريم أم يعقوب، وكانت مع أول من ذهب إلى القبر  لتطييب جسده، وهناك رأت الملائكة المبشرين بقيامته، وكانت أول من شاهد المسيح بعد  قيامته، وأرسلها لتبشر التلاميذ بقيامته، فكانت كما دعاها العلامة هيبوليتوس؛ "  رسوله للرسل "، وكانت أول من بشر الرسل، خاصة يوحنا وبطرس،  بقيامته.*
* كانت إحدى التلميذات المقربات  للرب يسوع المسيح وتؤمن جميع الكنائس الرئيسية، الأرثوذكسية والكاثوليكية  والأنجليكانية، بأنها إحدى قديسات الكنيسة، وتحتفل بعيدها يوم 22 يوليو من كل عام.  كما يجلها الغالبية العظمى من البروتستانت. وتؤكد تقاليد الكنيسة الأولى وحتى نهاية  القرن السادس الميلادي أنها ذهبت، بعد صعود الرب يسوع المسيح مع القديس يوحنا  والعذراء القديسة مريم إلى أفسس، بآسيا الصغرى، وهناك انتقلت من العالم ودفنت ثم  نُقلت رفاتها (جسدها) إلى القسطنطينية سنة 886 م وحُفظت هناك، ويؤكد ذلك أيضا  المؤرخ الروماني الذي من الغال (فرنسا حاليا) جريجوري أسقف تورز (Gregory of Tours – 538 – 594م - (De miraculis, I, xxx. وذلك دون أي ذكر للأسطورة القائلة بذهابها إلى  فرنسا. مع ملاحظة أنه عاش في القرن السادس، أي أنه لم يكن لأسطورة ذهابها إلى فرنسا  وما ترتب عليها من روايات أسطورية بعد ذلك أي وجود على الإطلاق!!*
* وفي القرن الثالث ربطها البعض،  في الغرب، بمريم التي من بيت  عنيا، أخت لعازر ومرثا، التي دهنت الرب بطيب ومسحت رجليه بشعرها: " وكانت مريم  التي كان لعازر أخوها مريضا هي التي دهنت الرب بطيب ومسحت رجليه بشعرها " (يو11  :2؛يو12 :1-3). كما وصف البعض مريم أخت لعازر بأنها هي نفسها المرأة الخاطئة التي  ذكرها القديس لوقا (لو7 :42و43). وفي القرن الرابع أعتبر البعض المرأة الخاطئة هي نفسها المرأة الزانية  التي أمسكت في ذات الفعل (يو8: 3). وفي القرن السادس ربط التقليد الكاثوليكي النسوة  الثلاث معاً وذلك بناء على ما قاله البابا جريجوري الأول (591م) في عظته (33) التي  قال فيها: *
* " نحن نؤمن أن هذه المرأة  [مريم المجدلية] هي التي دعاها لوقا بالمرأة الخاطئة، وهي التي يدعوها يوحنا  مريم (التي من بيت عنيا)، والتي يقول عنها مرقس مريم التي أخرج الرب منها  سبعة شياطين ". ودعى البابا جريجوري هذه الشياطين السبعة ب " كل الرذائل "، والتي قصد  بها الخطايا السبع الرئيسية، بما فيها الشهوة والتي كانت تفهم بالرغبة الجنسية غير  المحظورة أو غير المكبوتة. وكان يصف الخطايا السبع بالشياطين السبع التي أخرجها  الرب من مريم المجدلية. وقال أن الدهن الذي استخدمته المرأة الخاطئة في الإنجيل  للقديس لوقا، والتي قال، جريجوري، أنها مريم المجدلية، ومسحت به قدمي المسيح كانت  تستخدمه من قبل " لتطيب جسدها للأعمال الممنوعة "، وقال: " أنها حولت كل جرائمها  إلى فضائل ككفارة لكي تخدم الله كلية ". *
* وذلك على الرغم من عدم وجود أي  إشارة في العهد الجديد تربطها بهؤلاء النسوة أو تقول من قريب أو من بعيد أنها كانت  زانية أو امرأة ساقطة، بل كانت إحدى التلميذات المقربات.*
* ولم تربط الكنيسة الشرقية، الأرثوذكسية، وهي  الكنيسة الأقدم، بين هؤلاء النسوة الثلاث مطلقاً، بل وميزت كل واحدة منهن عن الأخرى  - واحتفلت بكل واحدة منهن كشخصية مستقلة؛ فمريم المجدلية من مدينة مجدل التي تقع  على بحر الجليل " وكانت تقع علي الشاطيء الغربي من البحيرة عند الطرف الجنوبي لسهل  جنيسارت الخصيب علي بعد ثلاثة أميال ونصف الميل إلي الجنوب الغربي من طبرية، عند  ملتقي الطريق المجاور للبحيرة من طبرية، والطريق النازل من الناصرة عبر التلال  ". أما بيت عنبا فهي قرية تقع على بعد ميلين إلى الجنوب الشرقي من أورشليم  (يو11 :18) على الطريق إلى أريحا من جبل الزيتون. *
* كما أن الذين ربطوا بين المرأة  الخاطئة والمرأة الزانية، ركزوا على عبارة " امرأة خاطئة "، وفهموها بمعنى زانية،  مع أن الكلمة المستخدمة في قوله " امرأة خاطئة " هي " ἁμαρτωλός  - hamartōlos  " لا تفيد أنها زانية لأن الكلمة مستخدمة في العهد الجديد بمعنى الخاطيء  أو الخاطئة بدون تحديد خطية معينة. وتبنت الكنيسة الكاثوليكية تفسير البابا جريجوري  الأول والذي ساد منذ ذلك الوقت في الأوساط الدينية والفنية الأوربية إلى أن أعلن  الفاتيكان مؤخراً، 1969م، أنها ليست هي المرأة الخاطئة ولا أخت لعازر!!*

*2 - والسؤال الآن هو؛ هل مريم المجلية هي المرأة الخاطئة التي سكبت  الطيب على رأس المسيح؟ وهل هي مريم أخت لعازر؟*
* من دراستنا للإنجيل للقديس  لوقا وتتابع تسلسل الأحداث فيه لا نجد أي صلة بين هذه الشخصيات الثلاث تجعلهن شخصية  واحدة، بل العكس تماماً. حيث نرى في تسلسل الأحداث ثلاث شخصيات لا صلة بين الواحدة  والأخرى فيقول في الإصحاح  السابع: " وسأله واحد من الفريسيين أن يأكل معه فدخل  بيت الفريسي واتكأ. وإذا امرأة في المدينة كانت خاطئة إذ علمت انه متكئ في بيت  الفريسي جاءت بقارورة طيب ووقفت عند قدميه من ورائه باكية وابتدأت تبل قدميه  بالدموع وكانت تمسحهما بشعر رأسها وتقبل قدميه وتدهنهما بالطيب. فلما رأى  الفريسي الذي دعاه ذلك تكلم في نفسه قائلا لو كان هذا نبيا لعلم من هذه المرأة التي  تلمسه وما هي. أنها خاطئة 000 ثم التفت إلى المرأة وقال لسمعان أتنظر هذه المرأة.  أني دخلت بيتك وماء لأجل رجلي لم تعط. وأما هي فقد غسلت رجليّ بالدموع ومسحتهما  بشعر رأسها. قبلة لم تقبّلني. وأما هي فمنذ دخلت لم تكف عن تقبيل رجليّ.  بزيت لم تدهن راسي. وأما هي فقد دهنت بالطيب رجليّ. من اجل ذلك أقول لك  قد غفرت خطاياها الكثيرة لأنها أحبت كثيرا. والذي يغفر له قليل يحب قليلا. ثم قال  لها مغفورة لك خطاياك " (لو7 :36-48).*
* ثم يكمل في الآية التالية  مباشرة ويقول: " وعلى اثر ذلك كان يسير في مدينة وقرية يكرز ويبشر بملكوت الله ومعه  الأثنا عشر وبعض النساء كنّ قد شفين من أرواح شريرة وأمراض. مريم التي تدعى  المجدلية التي خرج منها سبعة شياطين ويونّا امرأة خوزي وكيل هيرودس وسوسنة وأخر  كثيرات كنّ يخدمنه من أموالهنّ " (لو8 :1-3). ونلاحظ هنا أنه يتكلم عن موقفين  متتاليين ولكنهما مختلفين، كل حدث فيهما يختلف عن الآخر، فقد تكلم في الأول عن  المرأة الخاطئة وبعدها مباشرة تكلم عن مجموعة من النسوة اللواتي " كنّ قد شفين  من أرواح شريرة وأمراض " ويذكر من ضمنهن مريم المجدلية معرفة ب " التي خرج  منها سبعة شياطين "، دون أن يشير من قريب أو بعيد لأي صلة لها بالمرأة الخاطئة  المذكورة قبلها مباشرة. وهذا وحدة كافي للتأكيد على أنهما امرأتان  مختلفتان.*
* وفي الإصحاح العاشر يقول: "  وفيما هم سائرون دخل قرية فقبلته امرأة اسمها مرثا في بيتها. وكانت لهذه أخت  تدعى مريم التي جلست عند قدمي يسوع وكانت تسمع كلامه. وأما مرثا فكانت مرتبكة  في خدمة كثيرة. فوقفت وقالت يا رب أما تبالي بان أختي قد تركتني اخدم وحدي.فقل لها  أن تعينني. فأجاب يسوع وقال لها مرثا مرثا أنت تهتمين وتضطربين لأجل أمور كثيرة.  ولكن الحاجة إلى واحد. فاختارت مريم النصيب الصالح الذي لن ينزع منها "  (لو10 :38-42). *
* وهنا أيضا نلاحظ أنه برغم  الشرح التفصيلي لشخصية مريم أخت مرثا ولعازر إلا أنه لم يربطها قط لا بالمرأة  الخاطئة ولا بمريم المجدلية. إذا نحن أمام ثلاث نساء مختلفات عن بعضهن البعض ولا  توجد أي صلة بين إحداهن والأخرى. فلا يمكن أن تكون المجدلية هي المرأة الخاطئة ولا  هي مريم أخت مرثا.*
* والسؤال الثاني هنا هو؛ هل  المرأة الخاطئة المذكورة في الإنجيل للقديس لوقا هي نفسها مريم أخت لعازر؟ يقول  الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا الإصحاح الثاني عشر: " ثم قبل الفصح بستة أيام أتى يسوع إلى  بيت عنيا حيث كان لعازر الميت الذي أقامه من الأموات. فصنعوا له هناك عشاء. وكانت  مرثا تخدم وأما لعازر فكان احد المتكئين معه. فأخذت مريم منا من طيب ناردين خالص  كثير الثمن ودهنت قدمي يسوع ومسحت قدميه بشعرها. فامتلأ البيت من رائحة الطيب.  فقال واحد من تلاميذه وهو يهوذا سمعان الاسخريوطي المزمع أن يسلمه لماذا لم يبع  هذا الطيب بثلاث مئة دينار ويعط للفقراء 000 فقال يسوع اتركوها. أنها ليوم  تكفيني قد حفظته " (يو12 :1-8). *
* ونلاحظ أن الحادثة المذكورة  هنا، في يوحنا، سابقة للفصح بستة أيام في حين أن المذكورة في الإنجيل للقديس لوقا  حدثت قبل ذلك بكثير، فهما حادثتان متشابهتان في بعض التفاصيل ولكن مختلفتان في  الزمان والمكان، كان الحادث الأول عرفاناً من خاطئة تائبة، حيث يقول عنها " كانت  خاطئة "، أي كانت في الماضي، أما الآن فهي تقدم رمز توبتها، وكان الحادث الثاني  عرفاناً وشكراً من مريم أخت لعازر لمعلمها الذي أقام أخاها لعازر من الموت. إذا  فليس هناك صلة بين هذه وتلك.*

*3 – أساطير حول ذهابها إلى فرنسا:*
* وفيما بعد، ومنذ القرن الحادي  عشر، أي بعد صعود المسيح وانتقال رسله من هذا العالم بأكثر من ألف سنة، ظهرت  أسطورة، بل أساطير، تقول بذهابها إلى فرنسا، كيف ذلك ولماذا حدث لا أحد يعرف على  وجه اليقين. وتم تكريمها للمرة الأولى كقديسة كاثوليكية في فيزيلي في برجندي  Vézelay in Burgundy وفي القرن الثالث عشر كتب جاكوب دي فورجاين Jacobus de Voragine (1230م – 1298م)، في الجزء الرابع من الكتاب الذي ألفه عن سير القديسين  من أربعة مجلدات والذي اسماه " الأسطورة الذهبية The  Golden Legend: Volume IV"، قصة رسمية في الكنيسة الكاثوليكية تقول بنقل  رفاتها من قبرها في الكنيسة الصغيرة للقديس مكسيمين في مدينة Aix بجنوب فرنسا إلى الدير الذي تأسس في فيزيلي، واعتقدوا أن ذلك أنه حدث في  771م عن طريق مؤسس الدير الذي قيل أنه جيرارد دوق برجندي Gerard, duke of Burgundy. أما القديس المدعو مكسيمين هو عبارة عن دمج لأسقف ترير (الألمانية  الحالية) المعروف تاريخياً (349م) والذي كان خصما عنيدا لأريوس مع مكسيمين الذي  تقول الأساطير أنه رافق مريم المجدلية ومرثا ولعازر إلى هناك. وهي هرطقة أدت للقول  بأن جسد المجدلية أكتشف رسمياً في 9 سبتمبر 1279م في Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte - Baume بجنوب فرنسا، حيث اجتذبت العديد من الحجاج. وقد  بنيت على هذا الأثر المقدس كاتدرائية عظيمة في منتصف القرن الثالث عشر وهي من أعظم  الكاتدرائيات في جنوب فرنسا. *
* وفي كتابه الأسطورة الذهبية  وصف دي فورجين مريم المجدلية بأنها المرأة التي كانت رمزا للتوبة والتي تابت عن  خطاياها وأنها كانت حامية الحجاج إلى أورشليم. وقال، مثل الكثيرين غيره، أنها أخت  لعازر ومرثا وأنهم كانوا أغنياء بدرجة أمتلاكهم لقلعة مجدالو وبيت عنيا وجزء كبير  من أورشليم!! وأنها أسلمت نفسها لكل متع الدنيا وتركت أختها مرثا تدير أملاكها لأن  لعازر تحول لحياة الفروسية!! وقال أنها هي نفسها المرأة التي قال عنها القديس لوقا  أنها " امرأة خاطئة من المدينة "، والتي سكبت الطيب على قدمي الرب يسوع المسيح  ومسحت قدميه بشعر رأسها في بيت سمعان الأبرص، وأن المسيح غفر لها خطاياها وأخرج  منها سبعة شياطين، وغمرها بحبه الإلهي وضمها ضمن تلميذاته ورسله. لذلك أحبت المسيح  كثيرا لأنه غفر لها خطاياها الكثيرة. وكانت دائما على رأس النسوة التلميذات. وكانت  قريبة من المسيح عند الصليب وهي أول من ظهر لها بعد قيامته فصارت رسولة للرسل. وبعد  صعوده وضعت هي ولعازر ومرثا كل ممتلكاتهم تحت أقدام الرسل، وبعد رجم استيفانوس  ونتيجة للاضطهاد الشديد الذي واجهه المسيحيين في اليهودية سافرت مع لعازر ومرثا  والقديس مكسيمين أحد السبعين رسولاً والقديس سيدوني الذي وُلد أعمى وفتح المسيح  عينيه وغيرهم من المسيحيين، وقادتهم العناية الإلهية في قارب بدون شراع أو دفه  وبصورة إعجازية نقلتهم إلى مرسيليا بجنوب فرنسا، ونسب لها الكثير من المعجزات  الخيالية التي قال أنها مكتوبة في تواريخ المؤرخ الكنسي هيجسبوس من القرن الثاني  ويوسيفوس الكاهن والمؤرخ اليهودي من القرن الأول الميلادي!! وهذا الكلام لا أثر له  ولا وجود في كتب هذين المؤرخين!! وعنه أخذت الأسطورية الفرنسية القائلة أن مريم  المجدلية حولت مقاطعة مرسيليا إلى المسيحية وصار القديس مكسيمين أسقفا  لها.*
*وتكمل أسطورته التي هي نفسها الأسطورة الفرنسية، وهي أيضاً نفس أسطورة  وقصة مريم المصرية الزانية التائبة التي عاشت حياة التوبة والوحدة والتقشف بنفس  التفصيلات التي نسبها هو نفسه للمجدلية تقريباً، وكما ذكرها هو نفسه في كتابه،  وتقول أن المجدلية زهدت الدنيا وتحولت إلى حياة الوحدة في كهف قاحل، وعاشت حياة  النسك والتقشف لمدة ثلاثين عاما دون مجرى ماء أو أشجار تظللها، في تل بمرسيليا،  قادها إليه ملاك الله وسمي بالكهف المقدس (Sainte-BaumeLa)، ورتب لها شبع سماوي وليس طعاما جسديا، وكانت الملائكة ترفعها في  الهواء كل يوم في أوقات تناول الطعام، وبقيت هناك لمدة ثلاثين سنة دون أن يعلم عنها  بشر شيئاً. ولما دنت ساعة انتقالها من العالم أعلمت الملائكة القديس مكسيمين  بمكانها، ولما ذهب إلى رؤيتها ورأى الملائكة يرفعونها إلى أعلى لم يجرؤ على  الاقتراب منها، ولما انتقلت من العالم كفنها القديس مكسيمين ودهنها بالأطياب. وتقول  أسطورة فرنسية أخرى أنه عندما حانت لحظة وفاته حملتها الملائكة إلى مدينة  Aix جنوب فرنسا إلى كنيسة القديس مكسيمين وتناولت من  الأسرار المقدسة ثم وضع جسدها في كنيسة صغيرة داخل كاتدرائية القديس مكسيمين في  Villa Lata. *
* هذه الأساطير وما جاء بها لا  وجود لها ولا ذكر قبل القرن الحادي عشر الميلادي. وربما يكون لهذه الأساطير جذور في  دير فيزيلي Vézelay وقد تألف القسم الجوهري منها داخله. وفي سنة  1279م عين الملك تشارلز الثاني ملك نابلس ديرا للدومنيكان في La Sainte-Baume. وقيل أن رفاتها حفظت بصورة إعجازية مع نقش  تفسيري يقول لماذا أخفيت هذه الرفات. وفي سنة 1600م وضعت الرفات في تابوت حجري بناء  على وصية البابا أكليمندس السادس (1536 – 1605م) ووضعت الرأس في إناء آخر لهذه  الذخيرة المقدسة. ولما قامت الثورة الفرنسية (1789 – 1799م) دمرت كنيسة  La Sainte-Baume وتبعثرت الرفات والصور، وفي سنة 1814م تم إعادة ترميم الكنيسة وفي سنة  1822م تم تجديد الكهف والذي يوجد فيه الرأس حتى الآن حيث كان موضوعاً منذ زمن طويل  يزوره الحجاج من كل مكان.*

*4 – أساطير حول بيضة الفصح:*
* من عادة بعض المسيحيين في  الغرب لعدة قرون الاحتفال بتلوين ورسم البيض يوم عيد القيامة والذي يمثل بالنسبة  لهم حياة جديدة في المسيح ولذا ينادون " المسيح قام ". وتقول أسطورة خاصة بمريم  المجدلية أنه بعد قيامة المسيح وصعوده تلقت المجدلية دعوة لحضور وليمة في قصر  الإمبراطور طيباريوس قيصر (42 ق م – 37م). وعندما قابلت المجدلية الإمبراطور وضعت  بيضة بيضاء في يدها وصاحت " المسيح قام "، فضحك قيصر وقال أن المسيح قام من الموت  مثلما تحولت البيضة في يدك من اللون الأبيض إلى اللون الأحمر، وقبل أن ينتهي من  كلامه تحولت البيضة في يدها بالفعل من الأبيض إلى الأحمر الناصع!! واستمرت تنادي  بالإنجيل في كل البيت الإمبراطوري. *

*5 – مريم المجدلية وفناني عصر النهضة: *
* نتيجة لما قاله البابا جريجوري الأول عن مريم المجدلية وربطها بمريم أخت  لعازر، ووصفه لها بأنها المرأة الخاطئة التي دهنت الرب بطيب وبللت قدميه بدموعها  ومسحتهما بشعر رأسها، وشهرتها كزانية تائبة، صارت رمزا للعاهرات التائبات، وهذا لا  يتفق قط مع كونها تلميذة للمسيح، وربطوها بخطيئة الشهوة، ولذا كانوا يرسمونها  كامرأة ذات شعر طويل أحمر أو أشقر محلول، وملامح شهوانية. وكان الشعر الطويل بسبب  ربطها بالمرأة الخاطئة التي مسحت قدمي المسيح بشعر رأسها، كما كان الشعر الطويل  المفكوك، المحلول، يعتبر فضيحة في ذلك الوقت، لأنه ارتبط بالشهوة والرغبة والجسد  والخطيئة، وكان هذا هو الوصف الطبيعي لعاهرة في عصر النهضة، وهذا لا يتفق مع كونها  امرأة يهودية من فلسطين وليست من الأوربيات الشقراوات ذوات الجلد المشعر باللون  الأشقر أو الأحمر. وقد ظلت الصورة هكذا حتى في الأفلام الكثيرة التي أنتجت في القرن  العشرين والخاصة بالمسيح، وذلك على الرغم من أن الكنيسة الكاثوليكية أعلنت سنة  1969م تبرأها من هذا الفكر وأزالت كل المراجع التي تقول أنه هي المرأة الخاطئة أو  مريم أخت لعازر، وهذا ما يتفق عليه معظم الدارسين في العصر الحالي، إلا أن الفكرة  ظلت هكذا مسيطرة وقد ظهرت ملامحها في فيلم آلام المسيح لميل جيبسون. *
* كما صوروها في كهف بسبب أسطورة  توحدها في كهف Sainte-BaumeLa، وصوروها بالمرأة حاملة قارورة الطيب للتذكير بدورها في تحنيط جسد  المسيح وكذلك بسبب ربطها بالمرأة التي سكبت قارورة الطيب الكثير الثمن على رأس  المسيح، كما صوروها مع كتاب رمزا لحياة التأمل في الكهف، ومع جمجمة رمزاً لمتابعتها  لآلام المسيح وصلبه في الجلجثة التي هي مكان الجمجمة.*

*6 - ما نُسب لها من تلفيق وخيال وأوهام في كتب الوثنية  الحديثة:*
* أتخذ كتاب الوثنية والغنوسية  الحديثة وأصحاب نظرية المؤامرة من الأساطير المذكورة أعلاه وغيرها من الأساطير التي  نسجت حول مريم المجدلية وأضافوا لها، من وحي خيالهم، الكثير من المزاعم والادعاءات  والأوهام والأكاذيب بدون سند أو دليل إلا مجرد خرافات وأساطير وأوهام وتفاسير غير  منطقية وغير مقبولة ولا تتفق لا مع نص الكتاب المقدس أو الكتب الأبوكريفية ولا  تقليد الكنيسة ولا مع الموضوع ولا مع سياق الكلام أو القرينة لبعض آيات الإنجيل  التي فسروها بصورة لا يصدقها عقل مثل عرس قانا الجليل الذي حضره المسيح كمدعو مع  تلاميذ وصنع فيه معجزة تحويل الماء إلى خمر عندما قالت له أمه العذراء القديسة مريم  " ليس لهم خمر " (يو2) وقالوا، كما زعمت مارجريت ستاربيرد، أن المسيح كان هو نفسه  العريس ومريم المجلية هي العروس برغم أنها لم تذكر على الإطلاق في هذا الموقف ولم  تحضر العرس بل ولم تكن قد عرفت المسيح بعد، وكان المسيح حاضراً كأحد المدعوين مع  تلاميذه وأمه العذراء القديسة مريم!! *
* ومثل قولهم عن المرأة الخاطئة  التي ذكرها القديس لوقا أنها كانت زوجته لأنها غسلت رجليه وزعموا أن هذه كانت عادة  خاصة بالزوجات في ذلك العصر!! بالرغم من أنه كان من الواضح أن المرأة كانت غريبة  وتصور سمعان الأبرص أن المسيح لا يعرف حقيقتها وقوله " لو كان هذا الرجل نبي  لعرف من هذه المرأة "، إلا أنهم زعموا ذلك وتجاهلوا أنها بللت قدمي المسيح  بدموع التوبة ومسحتهما بشعر رأسها تزللاً، ولم تغسلهما بالماء، فلم يكن من عادة  الزوجات غسل أرجل أزواجهن بدموعهن!! كما أن المسيح نفسه غسل قدمي تلاميذه بالماء في  عشاء الفصح، وغسل أبونا إبراهيم أقدام الملائكة00 الخ *

*(1) الزعم بأن المسيح أراد لها أن تكون رأس الكنيسة:*
* زعم دان براون في سياق حديثه  عن مريم المجدلية كالأنثى المقدسة أن المسيح كان يعد المجدلية لتكون هي قائدة  الكنيسة ورأسها، فيقول: " وفي تلك الفترة حسب ما يذكر الإنجيل, يشعر يسوع بأنه  سوف يتم القبض عليه وصلبه قريباً, لذا فهو يقوم بإعطاء مريم المجدلية تعليمات حول  كيفية متابعة كنيسته بعد أن يموت. ونتيجة لذلك يعبر بطرس عن استيائه حول قيامه  لامرأة تحتل البطولة, يمكنني القول إن بطرس كان متعصباً للرجال ". *
* كانت صوفي تحاول استيعاب ما  قاله ". هذا الذي تتحدث عنه هو القديس بطرس , الصخرة التي بني عليها كنيسته؟  ".*
* " هو بذاته, إلا أن هناك خطا  بسيطاً, فبحسب هذه الأناجيل غير المحرفة, لم يكن بطرس هو التلميذ الذي أعطاه المسيح  تعليمات تتضمن كيفية تأسيس الكنيسة المسيحية, بل كانت مريم المجدلية 000 كان يريد  لمستقبل كنيسته أن يكون بين يدي مريم المجدلية؟ ". وبترجمة أدق " الصخرة التي بني يسوع كنيسته عليها 000 لم تكن بطرس  بل مريم المجدلية "!!*
* والسؤال هنا هو: هل أعد المسيح  أحداً لقيادة الكنيسة بعد صعوده؟ *
* والإجابة هي: لا تؤمن الكنائس  الأرثوذكسية والبروتسانتية والأنجليكانية بأن القديس بطرس، أو غيره، هو هذه الصخرة  التي بنيت عليها الكنيسة، بل الكنيسة الكاثوليكية فقط هي التي تقول بذلك بناء على  مفهومها الخاص لقول الرب يسوع المسيح " أنت بطرس وعلى هذه الصخرة ابني كنيستي ". والمعنى الصحيح هنا لا يفهم إلا من خلال الحوار الذي دار بين الرب  يسوع المسيح وتلاميذه كاملاً: " ولما جاء يسوع إلى نواحي قيصرية فيلبس سأل تلاميذه قائلا من يقول الناس  أني أنا ابن الإنسان. فقالوا. قوم يوحنا المعمدان. وآخرون إيليا. وآخرون ارميا أو  واحد من الأنبياء. فقال لهم وأنتم من تقولون أني  أنا. فأجاب سمعان بطرس وقال أنت هو المسيح  ابن الله الحي. فأجاب يسوع وقال له طوبى لك يا سمعان بن يونا. أن لحماً ودماً  لم يعلن لك لكن أبي الذي في السموات. وأنا أقول  لك أيضا أنت بطرس وعلى هذه الصخرة ابني كنيستي وأبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها. وأعطيك  مفاتيح ملكوت السموات. فكل ما تربطه على الأرض يكون مربوطا في السموات. وكل ما تحله  على الأرض يكون محلولا في السموات " (مت16:13-18).*
* من هذا الحوار يتضح أن الصخرة  هنا هي الإيمان بأن يسوع هو " المسيح ابن الله الحي ". كما أن بطرس نفسه  مشار إليه في هذه الآية بضمير المخاطب " أنت "، أما الصخرة فبأسلوب المتكلم  عنه " هذه الصخرة ". كما أن كلمة بطرس في اليونانية المستخدمة في هذه الآية  " Πέτρος  – Petros "، مذكر، أما كلمة صخرة فهي " πέτρα  – petra "، مؤنث. كما أن نفس السلطان الذي أعطاه الرب  لبطرس هو نفس السلطان الذي أعطاه لبقية التلاميذ: " الحق أقول  لكم كل ما تربطونه على الأرض يكون مربوطا في السماء. وكل ما تحلّونه على الأرض  يكون محلولا في السماء " (مت18 :18). وعندما كان معظم الرسل يكرزون بالإنجيل في جميع الأمم كان  هناك في الكنيسة في أورشليم ثلاثة من التلاميذ وصفهم الكتاب بالأعمدة، يقول القديس  بولس بالروح: " فإذ علم  بالنعمة المعطاة لي يعقوب وصفا (بطرس) ويوحنا المعتبرون أنهم أعمدة أعطوني  وبرنابا يمين الشركة " (غل2 :9). أي كان بطرس واحداً من أعمدة الكنيسة وليس رأسها. أما رأس  الكنيسة فكان هو الرب يسوع المسيح نفسه " لان الرجل  هو رأس المرأة كما أن المسيح أيضا رأس الكنيسة. وهو مخلّص الجسد " (أف5  :23)، " وهو رأس الجسد الكنيسة. الذي هو البداءة بكر من الأموات لكي يكون هو  متقدما في كل شيء " (كو1 :18).*
* ومن ثم لم يسلم المسيح الكنيسة لأي إنسان مهما  كان بل أعد تلاميذه ورسله وقادهم وقاد الكنيسة بالروح القدس، ومن ثم يستخدم الكتاب  عبارات: " قال الروح القدس " (أع2:13)، " أرسلا من الروح القدس "  (أع4:13)، " رأى الروح القدس ونحن " (أع28:15)، " منعهم الروح القدس  " (أع6:16)، " الروح القدس يشهد في كل مدينة قائلا " (أع23:20)،"  أقامكم الروح القدس " (أع28:20).*
* ويقول براون زاعماً: " وكان  بطرس يعرض هذا الأمر ", قال لانجدون مشيراً إلى لوحة العشاء الأخير." ها هو بطرس  هناك, يمكنك أن تري أن دافنشي كان علي علم بمشاعر بطرس حيال مريم المجدلية  ".*
* ونسأله أيضا، على افتراض صحة  تلفيقاته، من أين علم دافنشي بمشاعر بطرس؟ وما هي الوثائق التي اعتمد عليها رسام  جاء بعد المسيح بحوالي 1400 سنة؟! *

*(2) الادعاء بأن مريم المجدلية من سبط بنيامين ومن سلالة  ملكية؟*
* بدأت صوفي تشعر بالارتباك."  عفواً, لكنني إلى الآن لم افهم كيف يجعل كل ذلك مريم المجدلية هي الكأس المقدسة ".  *
* " وسحب قائمة كبيرة ووضعها  أمامها. كانت قائمة بسلسلة نسب طويلة." القليل من الناس علي علم بأن مريم المجدلية  كانت امرأة قوية أصلاً, إضافة إلى كونها الساعد الأيمن للمسيح ". استطاعت صوفي أن  تري الآن عنوان شجرة العائلة. قبيلة بنيامين. هنا مريم المجدلية ", قال تيبينج  مشيراً إلى قمة الشجرة. فوجئت صوفي." كانت من عائلة بنيامين؟". " نعم ", قال  تيبينج." كانت مريم المجدلية من سلالة ملكية ". " لكنني كنت اعتقد أن المجدلية كانت  فقيرة ".*
* والسؤال هنا: من أين أتى بهذه  القائمة التي يزعم أنها لشجرة عائلة المجدلية وسبط بنيامين؟! فلا وجود لها ولا مثيل  لا في الأناجيل، القانونية، الموحى بها بالروح القدس ولا في جميع الكتب الأبوكريفية  الغنوسية ولا حتى في الأساطير!! أنها مجرد تلفيقات مبنية على تلفيقات!! ومزاعم  باطلة مبنية على أوهام!!*
* ثم يضيف: " هز تيبينج رأسه  نافياً." لقد جعلت الكنيسة المجدلية تبدو كعاهرة وذلك لتمحو الدليل الذي يثبت أن  عائلتها كانت ذات سلطة ونفوذ ".*
* والسؤال هنا: أي كنيسة هي التي  جعلت المجدلية بهذه الصفة؟! فربط المجدلية بالمرأة الخاطئة أو الزانية هو مجرد رأي  تفسيري ربط بين شخصيات ثلاثة لثلاث نساء لا صلة بينهن كما أوضحنا أعلاه.  *
* ثم يكمل تلفيقه بقوله: " لكن  لماذا لم تهتم الكنيسة الأولي إذا ما كانت المجدلية تحمل دماء ملكية؟". " ابتسم  البريطاني." طفلتي العزيزة, لم تكن أصولها هي التي تهم الكنيسة بقدر زواجها من  المسيح الذي كان بدوره يحمل دماء ملكية. حيث يخبرنا إنجيل متي, كما تعرفين, أن  يسوع كان من عائلة داود, وهو سليل الملك سليمان - ملك اليهود, وبزواجه من عائلة  بنيامين ذات النفوذ, يكون قد وحد بين سلالتين ملكيتين بشكل يتم فيه خلق اتحاد سياسي  قوى مع إمكانية المطالبة شرعاً بالعرش وإعادة سلالة الملوك كما كان الأمر في عهد  سليمان ". *
* لقد بني تلفيقه على تلفيق  سابق، وما بني على باطل فهو باطل!!*
* والسؤال هنا هو: هل كانت  المجدلية من سبط بنيامين؟ وهل كانت مملكة المسيح أرضية؟*
* ما أدعاه هذا الكاتب عن تناسل المجلية من سبط بنيامين وعن ملكوت أرضي  ودنيوي للمسيح يتناقض جوهرياً مع ما جاء عنها في الأناجيل القانونية وما جاء في  الأناجيل وبقية الوثائق الغنوسية الأبوكريفية!! فلم يكن هناك سلالة ملكية من سبط  بنيامين في إسرائيل بعد شاول على الإطلاق، فقد كان أول ملك على إسرائيل هو شاول  البنياميني، والذي رفضه الرب بسبب خطاياه، ولم يخرج من نسله أي ملك بعد ذلك بل صارت  الملكية فقط في بيت داود النبي والملك إلى أن جاء المسيح من نسله. ولم تكن مريم  المجدلية من سبط بنيامين، بل كانت من مجدل والتي كانت تقع في شمال إسرائيل في حين  أن قبائل بنيامين استقرت جنوباً. كما كان القديس بولس من سبط بنيامين ولم يشر من  قريب أو من بعيد إلى المجدلية ولا إلى موطنها. *
* والأناجيل الأبوكريفية لم  تتطرق نهائياً لأصل المجدلية ولا موطنها ولا لملك أرضي للمسيح لأنها نظرت للمسيح  كإله ظهر في شكل إنسان ليعرف الإنسان حقيقة ذاته وحقيقة الإله غير المرئي وغير  المدرك. وهذا ينفي فكرة أن يكون للمسيح أي حكم على الأرض أو أن تكون له سلالة ملكية  تحكم حكماً دنيوياً. *
* كما أن ما لفقه عن الزواج  المزعوم بين المسيح والمجدلية وزعمه أنه يخلق اتحاد ملكي سياسي يطالب بعرش إسرائيل،  فهو يعني أنه لو ظهرت هذه السلالة المزعومة ستملك على إسرائيل، وبالتالي تسود  إسرائيل على العالم كله، بحسب ما يتوقع اليهود في مسيحهم المنتظر، وهذه فكرة  صهيونية مرفوضة مسيحيا وعربياً وإسلامياً. كما أكد الرب يسوع المسيح نفسه في  الإنجيل القانوني الموحى به، بأوجهه الأربعة، أنه ليس ملكاً أرضياً، وأن مملكته  ليست من هذا العالم: " مملكتي ليست  من هذا العالم 000  ولكن الآن ليست مملكتي من هنا " (يو18 :36).*

*(3) مريم المجدلية والكأس المقدسة والدم المقدس: *
* ثم يواصل تلفيقه: " أن قصة  الكأس هي قصة الدماء الملكية, فعندما تتحدث قصة The  Holy Grail عن الكأس الذي حمل دم المسيح - فهي تتحدث في  الحقيقة عن مريم المجدلية - الرحم الذي حملت سلالة المسيح الملكية ". " كانت مريم المجدلية الوعاء المقدس 000 كانت الكأس التي حملت  سلالة يسوع المسيح الملكية, والرحم الذي حمل ورثة المسيحية, والكرمة التي أنتجت  الثمرة المقدسة! 000 فسلالة المسيح الملكية هي أساس أهم أسطورة في التاريخ- أسطورة  الكأس المقدسة. لقد رويت قصة المجدلية مراراً وتكراراً عبر القرون بكل أنواع وأشكال  الرموز والاستعارات واللغات, أن قصتها في كل مكان إذا أردت أن تفتحي عينيك لتريها  000 وكلمة San  Grail أتت من سان san وجريل Grail أي الكأس المقدسة. وقد تعود إلى كلمتين كانتا  قديماً لكن من مكان مختلف 000 Sang  Real 000 و Sang  Real كانت تعني حرفياً الدم المقدس ".  *
* وقوله الأخير " وقد تعود  إلى كلمتين كانتا قديماً لكن من مكان مختلف 000 Sang  Real 000 و Sang  Real كانت تعني حرفياً الدم المقدس ".  هو مجرد لعب بالألفاظ وتغيير للحروف لا طائل من ورائه فهو مجرد تخمين  نقله عن كتاب " الدم المقدس، الكأس المقدسة " والذي لفقه كتابه من مجرد خطأ واحد  لأحد النساخ في أواخر العصور الوسطى، وبنوا فكرهم على مجرد خيال بلا وثيقة أو  دليل!!*

* ويكمل في الفصل الستون: "  Sang  Real 000 الدم المقدس 000 الكأس المقدسة 000 السلالة  المقدسة. كانت كلها مرتبطة ببعضها ارتباطاً وثيقاً. الكأس المقدسة هي مريم المجدلية  000 أم السلالة ليسوع المسيح. فأن ليوناردو عرف السلالة الملكية ليسوع المسيح  بالتفصيل الممل علي يد العديد من المؤرخين ".*
* والسؤال هنا: كيف عرف ليوناردو  دافنشي، حسب مزاعم دان براون، حقيقة هذه السلالة المزعومة والملفقة؟! أن قوله "  بالتفصيل الممل علي يد العديد من المؤرخين " يزعم عدداً كبيراً من المؤرخين،  فمن هم هؤلاء المؤرخين الذين عرف منهم؟! وأين هي كتبهم؟! فلم يقل أحد بهذه المزاعم  قبل كتاب " الدم المقدس، الكأس المقدسة "، والذي نشر سنة 1983م، ثم تأثر بهم كتاب "  كشف سر فرسان الهيكل: حراس سر هوية المسيح الحقيقة "، ومارجريت ستاربيرد!! فهل  هؤلاء هم المؤرخون المزعومون؟!*
* ويعترف دان براون نفسه بأن  هؤلاء المؤرخين المزعومين هم المراجع التي أعتمد عليها: " ومرر إصبعه علي رف يحتوي  علي عشرات الكتب. أمالت صوفي رأسها وقرأت قائمة العناوين: كشف سر فرسان الهيكل:  حراس سر هوية المسيح الحقيقة، المرأة التي تحمل جرة المرمر: مريم  المجدلية والكأس المقدسة، الإلهة في الأناجيل: استعادة الأنثى المقدسة "!!  ويوضح كيف أنه اعتمد بالدرجة على كتاب: " الدم المقدس، الكأس المقدسة "  فيقول: " وهنا المجلد الأكثر شهرة, قال تيبينج, وهو يسحب كتاباً قديماً ضخماً ذا  غلاف سميك من بين كومة الكتب وأعطاه لها, وكتب على غلافه: الدم المقدس, الكأس  مقدسة: الكتاب الرائع الأكثر مبيعاً في العالم 000 وقد أثار الكتاب ضجة لدي  صدوره في الثمانينات, إذا أردت رأيي الشخصي, فقد بالغ مؤلفوه قليلاً في  تحليلاتهم, لكن الفكرة الأساسية كانت صحيحة وبفضلهم تمت أخيراً إثارة فكرة سلالة  المسيح وطرحها على الملأ ". *
* وهنا يؤكد معترفاً أن هذه  المزاعم لم يكن لها أية وجود قبل سنة 1983م!! كما أن ما زعمه الكاتب هنا أعترف من  قبله مؤلفو رواية " الدم المقدس، الكأس المقدسة " أنه مجرد افتراضات وتخمينات لم  يؤمنوا بها على الإطلاق وأنها لا سند كتابي أو تاريخي أو ديني لها، فلا مثيل لها لا  في الكتاب المقدس ولا في كتب آباء الكنيسة ولا في الكتب الأبوكريفية، كما سنرى، بل  هي مجموعة من الأوهام والخيالات اتخذت من أفكار بعض الأساطير وغيرت معانيها  الأصلية، التي وردت في أصل هذه الأساطير، وربطتها وألفتها معاً وصاغتها من جديد  بأسلوب وضع التاريخ في صورة ألغاز ورموز، وقد جمعها ولفقها معاً كاتب لا يؤمن لا  بالمسيحية ولا بالأديان، بل يرى أن الأديان مليئة بالتلفيقات والأكاذيب، ليقدم  للعالم صورة زائفة لا وجود لها إلا في خياله وخيال من تأثر بكتبهم  وأوهامهم!!*

*(4) مزاعمه عن خطر المجدلية على الكنيسة: *
* يتساءل الكاتب على لسان صوفي:  " كيف كان رد فعل الكنيسة حيال الكتاب؟ "، يقصد كتاب " الدم المقدس الكأس المقدسة  ". ويجيب: " كان الخطر الذي تشكله مريم المجدلية على رجال الكنيسة الأولي, يمكن  أن يكون خطراً مدمراً. حيث أنها لم تكن فقط المرأة التي أوكل إليها المسيح مهمة  تأسيس الكنيسة, بل كانت تمتلك أيضاً الدليل المادي الذي يثبت أن الشخص الذي نصبته  الكنيسة الحديثة إلهاً, كان في الواقع قد ترك من بعده سلالة من البشر الفانين,  وقامت الكنيسة بالمقابل ومن اجل أن تحصن نفسها ضد قوة المجدلية, بتشويه صورتها  وإعلانها على أنها عاهرة, واخفت الدليل الذي يثبت زواجها من المسيح. وبذلك أسكتت أي  ادعاءات تزعم انه كان للمسيح سلالة من بعده وانه كان نبياً فانياً ".  *
* وهنا يدافع عن فكر كتاب " الدم  المقدس الكأس المقدسة " وليس عن حقيقة تاريخية لأن ما زعمه لا وجود له لا في العهد  الجديد أو الكتب الأبوكريفية أو تقليد الكنيسة ولا حتى في أساطير المجدلية أو الكأس  المقدسة، كما أوضحنا، فهو يدافع عن أوهام وأفكار لا وجود لها إلا في خياله وخيال من  تأثر بهم وبكتبهم!!*

*(5) حماية اليهود لسر النسل المزعوم!! *
* ثم يقول زاعماً: " مريم  المجدلية كانت حاملاً عندما صلب المسيح, وحفاظاً منها على سلامة طفل المسيح الذي لم  يولد بعد, لم يكن لديها أي خيار إلا أن تهرب وترحل عن الأراضي المقدسة, فقامت  بمساعدة عم المسيح يوسف الرامي بالسفر سراً إلى فرنسا التي كانت تعرف عندئذ ببلاد  الغال. وهناك وجدت ملاذاً أمناً في المجتمع اليهودي. وهناك في فرنسا أنجبت ابنتها  التي أسمتها سارة ". ذهلت صوفي." اعرفوا حقاً اسم الطفلة؟".*
* " وأكثر من ذلك بكثير, فقد  سجل الحماة اليهود حياة الأم وابنتها يوماً بيوم وبكل دقة وأمانة تذكري أن ابنة  المجدلية كانت تنتمي إلى سلالة الملوك اليهود داود وسليمان. ولهذا السبب اعتبر  اليهود في فرنسا أن مريم المجدلية ملكة مقدسة وانحنوا احتراماً لها باعتبارها  منحدرة مباشرة من سلالة الملوك. وقد أرخ الكثير من الباحثين في تلك الأيام التي  أمضتها مريم المجدلية في فرنسا بما فيها حدث ولادة سارة وشجرة العائلة التي  تبعتها ". *
* والسؤال هنا: في أي الكتب  والمراجع، سواء المسيحية أو اليهودية وردت مثل هذه التلفيقات والأكاذيب؟! هل آمن  اليهود في يوم من الأيام أن يسوع المسيح هو مسيحهم المنتظر؟! وإذا كانوا قد حافظوا  على نسله المزعوم، فلماذا لم يكتبوا ذلك في كتبهم؟! ولماذا لايزالون ينتظرون مسيحهم  المنتظر؟! وأين هي هذه السجلات المزعومة التي يزعم أنهم سجلوا فيها حياة الأم  وأبنتها؟!!*
* أما فكرة ابنة المجدلية واسمها  سارة فقد اعترفت مارجريت ستاربيرد أنه من وحي أفكارها وخيالها، أنظر الفصل الأول،  وأن سارة كانت مجرد خادمة في إحدى أساطير مريم المجدلية ولكن مارجريت ستاربيرد  حولتها إلى ابنة للمجدلية من وحي خيالها وتلفيقاتها!! *
* ثم يقول: " كانت صوفي مشدوهة."  ثمة شجرة عائلة أيضاً للمسيح؟! بالطبع, ويقال أنها أهم وثيقة من وثائق the  sangreal. وهي تحتوي علي شجرة العائلة كاملة لسلالة المسيح  ". " لكن ما هي فائدة وثيقة بشجرة عائلة المسيح000 أنها ليست دليلاً كافياً فلا  يمكن أن يقوم المؤرخون بالمصادفة علي صحتها"؟*
* ونسأل هنا أين هي هذه الوثيقة  الملفقة والمزعومة؟! وفي أي مرجع موثق وردت؟! *

*(6) وثائق الكأس المقدسة المفبركة: *
* ثم يبين جهله تلفيقه وأكاذيبه  المبنية على قصور شديد في المعرفة والمعلومات في قوله: *
*" كما يحكي أن وثيقة " Q " الأسطورية هي جزء من هذا الكنز (الوثائق  المزعومة), وهي عبارة عن مخطوط يعترف حتى الفاتيكان بوجودها, ويقال أنها كتاب يحمل  تعاليم يسوع, والذي ربما يكون قد كتب بيديه ". *
* ونقول له أن مصطلح "  Q" ليس وثيقة وإنما هو اختصار للكلمة الألمانية "  Quell " والتي تعني " مصدر "، ويرمز بها نظرياً لمصدر  مشترك، محتمل، ربما يكون قد اعتمد عليه كل من القديسين متى ولوقا عند التدوين!! أنه  مجرد افتراض لمصدر ما يفترضه علماء الكتاب المقدس بسبب المادة المشتركة في الأناجيل  المتماثلة الثلاثة، وليس وثيقة ولا وجود حقيقي له!! *
* ثم يضيف وثيقة أخرى وهمية لا  وجود لها: " وجود وثيقة أخري شديدة الخطورة في الكنز أيضاً, وهي مخطوطة تدعي  مذكرات المجدلية وهي روايتها الشخصية لعلاقتها مع المسيح وقصة صلبه والوقت الذي  قضته في فرنسا ". *
* ونسأله هنا: أين هي هذه  المذكرات؟ ومن قال عنها؟ وفي أي وثيقة تاريخية ذكرت؟! والإجابة لا وجود لها إلا في  خيال هذا الكاتب الملفق والمزور!!*

*(7) زعمه بأن الكأس المقدسة هي رفات المجدلية: *
* وأخيراً يقول، بعد أحداث روايته البوليسية الطويلة التي يرهق فيها  القاريء: " أن البحث عن الكأس المقدسة هو بالتحديد الرغبة في الانحناء  أمام رفات مريم المجدلية, هو رحلة للصلاة عند قدمي المطرودة, الأنثى المقدسة  المفقودة 000 مخبأ الكأس المقدسة 000 هو مدفن يحتوي على بقايا جسد مريم المجدلية  والوثائق التي تروي قصة حياتها الحقيقية ".*
* وهنا نقول له لماذا أتعبت نفسك  وأتعبت القراء معك في بحث لا طائل من ورائه فهناك في فرنسا وفي كاتدرائية القديس  مكسيمين وأيضاً في دير فيزيلي رفات، رأس وذراع، يقال أنها للمجدلية، لماذا لا تذهب  وتنحني أمامهما كما تشاء؟!! فهناك آلاف الحجاج الذين يزورون هذه الرفات سنوياً،  ولكنهم يؤمنون أنها إحدى قديسات المسيحية اللواتي شاهدن المسيح وشهدوا له للعالم  أجمع.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: مريم المجدلية هل هي الكأس المقدسة؟ وهل كانت زوجة للمسيح؟  رداً على كتاب شفرة دافنشي  القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير*

*الفصل الخامس*​ *مريم المجدلية والكأس المقدسة في لوحة العشاء الأخير*​ 
* ولكي يجد مكاناً للأنثى  المقدسة والإلهة الأنثى في العهد الجديد ربط دان براون بين كل ما جاء في مراجعه  الرئيسية الثلاثة " الدم المقدس، الكأس المقدسة، وكشف سر فرسان الهيكل: حراس سر  هوية المسيح الحقيقة، وما كتبته مارجريت ستاربيرد عن مريم المجدلية باعتبارها، من  وجهة نظرها، المرأة المقدسة أو الإلهة في الإنجيل "، مع الكثير من النظريات الخاصة  بأساطير الكأس المقدسة وما جاء عن مريم المجدلية في خرافات وأساطير العصور الوسطى!!  *
* وراح يسب الكنيسة ويهاجمها  بقسوة لأنها رفضت عبادة الأوثان وحرمت الإباحية الجنسية وعبادة الأنثى بطقوسها  الوثنية الجنسية الداعرة، وأعتبر أن تصرفها هكذا كفر وتجني!! وصب غضبه على سفر  التكوين لأنه قال أن الله خلق المرأة من ضلع الرجل وتجنى على المسيحية واتهمها بهضم  حق الأنثى وتحويل المجتمع من مجتمع أمومي يقدس المرأة ويعبدها في صورة الإلهة  المقدسة إلى مجتمع ذكوري يقوده الرجل لا المرأة!!*

*(1) الأنثى المقدسة وكأس العشاء الأخير: *
* قال، براون، في الفصل الخامس  والخمسين على لسان تيبينج, مستعينا بالأفكار التي أخذها عن كتاب " كشف سر  فرسان الهيكل: حراس سر هوية المسيح الحقيقة ": " أن كل ما علمنا إياه  اباؤنا عن المسيح هو خاطيء تقريباً, وكذلك القصص حول الكأس المقدسة "  000 اخذ تيبينج الكتاب وقلب صفحاته حتى وصل إلى منتصفه: " وأخيراً, وقبل أن  أريك لوحات دافنشي عن الكأس المقدسة, أريدك أن تلقي نظرة سريعة على هذا "، وفتح  الكتاب على صفحة كان عليها رسم ملون احتل صفحتين كاملتين ". اعتقد انك تعرفين هذه  اللوحة الجدارية؟ ". *
* إنه يمزح أليس كذلك؟ كانت صوفي  تحدق في اشهر لوحة جدارية في التاريخ - لوحة العشاء الأخير - لوحة دافنشي الأسطورية  على جدار كنيسة سانتا ماريا ديليه جراتزية بالقرب من ميلانو. وكانت اللوحة  الجدارية الأثرية تصور يسوع وتلاميذه في اللحظة التي أعلن فيها أن احدهم  سيخونه. " نعم, اعرف هذه اللوحة " 000 *
*" أين يجلس المسيح؟ " سألها تيبينج. " في الوسط ". " حسناً, ما الذي  يأكله هو وتلاميذه؟". *
*" خبزاً " بالطبع. " ممتاز. وماذا يشربون؟ ". " نبيذاً أنهم يشربون  النبيذ ". *
*" عظيمً. وسؤالي الأخير الآن. ما هو عدد كؤوس النبيذ الموجودة على  الترابيزة؟". *
*صمتت صوفي للحظة, فقد عرفت أن هذا هو السؤال الذي ينطوي على الخدعة.  وبعد العشاء, أخذ يسوع كأس النبيذ، وشارك فيها تلاميذه. " كأساً واحدة,  The  Chalice، كأس المسيح، The  Holy Grail،فقد مرر يسوع كأسا (Chalice) واحدة كما يفعل المسيحيون اليوم أثناء المناولة  ". *
*تنهد تيبينج." افتحي عينيك الآن ". وفعلت. كان تيبينج يضحك بمكر, وعندما  نظرت صوفي إلى اللوحة أمامها, ذهلت لرؤية كل واحد على الترابيزة وأمامه كأس  من النبيذ بما فيهم المسيح, ثلاث عشرة كأساً وعلاوة على ذلك, كانت الكؤوس صغيرة  بلا ساق ومصنوعة من الزجاج. لم يكن هناك كأس (Chalice) في اللوحة, ولا كأس مقدسة (Holy  Grail). *
*لمعت عيناً تيبينج." ألا تعتقدين أن هذا غريب بعض الشيء؟ مع الاعتبار أن  كل من الإنجيل وأسطورة الكأس المقدسة المألوفة يمجدان معاً تلك اللحظة على أنها  اللحظة الحاسمة لظهور الكأس المقدسة. والغريب في الأمر هو أن دافنشي يبدو وكأنه قد  نسي أن يرسم كأس المسيح. *
*" من المؤكد أن الباحثين في الفن قد لاحظوا ذلك ". *
* ثم راح يهيئ القاريء ليتقبل  أفكاره الخرافية الخيالية الملفقة عن كأس العشاء الأخير والتي يصورها وكأنها رحم  أنثى تمهيداً لتصوير مريم المجلية كالأنثى المقدسة والإلهة المقدسة في الإنجيل كما  زعمت ولفقت مارجريت ستاربيرد فقال على لسان بطل روايته الملفقة تيبينج: " ستصدمين  عندما تعرفين الأشياء الشاذة التي تضمنها دافنشي هنا والتي إما لم يرها الباحثون أو  أنهم قرروا تجاهلها ببساطة. أن هذه اللوحة الجدارية في الحقيقة, هي  المفتاح الأساسي لحل غموض الكأس المقدسة فقد وضعها دافنشي ككل على الملأ في " لوحة  العشاء الأخير ". تفحصت صوفي اللوحة باهتمام بالغ. " هل تخبرنا هذه اللوحة  عن ماهية الكأس المقدسة الحقيقية؟ ". *
*" ليس عن ماهيتها ", همس تيبينج. " بل عن هويتها, فالكأس المقدسة ليست شيئاً مادياً. بل  هي في الحقيقة 0000 شخص محدد ". *
* ويكمل في الفصل السادس والخمسين " حدقت صوفي بتيبينج للحظة طويلة ثم  التفتت نحو لانجدون." الكأس المقدسة هي شخص؟ ". *
*أومأ لانجدون. " في الحقيقة, أنها امرأة ". فهم لانجدون من نظرة  الذهول التي ارتسمت على وجه صوفي أن الدهشة قد عقدت لسانها. فتذكر رد فعلها عندما  سمع تلك الجملة للمرة الأولي. ولم تتضح له عندئذ علاقة الجريل بالأثني إلا عندما  فهم الرمزية التي تكمن وراء الكأس. *
* وهنا يبدأ براون بالخلط بين الفكر الوثني الخاص بالأنثى المقدسة والإلهة  المقدسة ويصنع رموزا للذكورة والأنوثة ويحاول إلصاقها بكأس العشاء الأخير: " أخرج  لانجدون قلماً من جيبه. " صوفي, هل تعرفين الرمزين المستخدمين حديثاً  للدلالة على الذكر والاثني؟ " ورسم الرمز المعروف للاثني والذكر ♂.*
*" بالطبع , " قالت صوفي. " هذه, قال بهدوء, ليست الرموز الأصلية للذكر  والانثي, ويفترض الكثير من الناس خطأ أن رمز الذكر قد أخذ من شكل الدرع  والسهم بينما يمثل رمز الاثني باعتقادهم مرآة تعكس جمال الانثي. إلا أن  اصل هذين الرمزين يعود إلى علم الفلك, حيث أن رمز الذكر هو رمز الكوكب الإله مارس -  المريخ ورمز الانثي هو رمز الكوكب الإلهة فينوس الزهرة. لذا فكما ترين, الرمزين  الأصليين هما أكثر ببساطة مما يتخيل المرء ". رسم لانجدون على الورقة شكلاً رمزياً  أخر. *
* " هذا الرمز هو الشكل الأصلي الذي يمثل الذكر 000 وهو شكل بدائي لقضيب  الرجل. " رسم يشير إلى الفكرة بشكل مباشر 000 أن هذا الشكل كان يعرف سابقاً بالنصل  (blade), وهو يمثل العنف والرجولة وفي الواقع, أن  الرمز القضيب هذا بالتحديد لا زال يستخدم حتى اليوم في اللباس العسكري للدليل على  الرتبة 000 فكلما ازداد عدد قضبانك, ارتفعت رتبتك العسكرية. لا أمل, الأولاد سيظلون  أولاداً ". *
*ارتبك لانجدون. " فلننتقل إلى الحديث عن رمز الانثي, يمكنك أن تتصوري  شكله, فهو عكس رمز الذكر تماماً ". رسم شكلاً أخر على الورقة. " هذا يدعى شاليس  The Chalice ". *

* " نظرت صوفي إلى الشكل وقد بدأ  عليها الاستغراب. استطاع لانجدون أن يري أن صوفي قد تمكنت من الربط " الشاليس يماثل  كأس أو إناء والاهم من ذلك انه يشبه رحم المرأة حيث يمثل هذا الرمز الأنوثة  والخصوبة ". نظر لانجدون إليها مباشرة الآن. " صوفي, أن الأسطورة تخبرنا بأن  الكأس المقدسة هي Chalice, كأس، لكن وصف الجريل The  Grail ككأس Chalice هو في الحقيقة مصطلح مجازي استخدم ليحمي سر  الطبيعة الحقيقية للكأس المقدسة The  Holy Grail. وهكذا فإن الأسطورة استعارت لفظ الكأس  The  Chalice للتعبير عن شيء أكثر أهمية ". قالت صوفي. " امرأة". *
* ثم يبدأ خياله الخرافي الوثني  في ربط الكأس بعبادة الأنثى ويدعي ادعاءات لا وجود لها إلا في خياله فيقول: " أن  الكأس The  Grail حرفياً هي رمز قديم للأنوثة والكأس المقدسة  The  Holy Grail تمثل المرأة المقدسة والإلهة  الانثي, التي ضاعت الآن بسبب محوها تماماً على يد الكنيسة, كانت قوة المرأة  وقدرتها على أنتاج الحياة في قديم الزمان, أمراً مقدساً لكنه يهدد قيام الكنيسة  التي سيطرت عليها السلطة الذكورية, لذا فقد ألصقت بها الصفات الشيطانية وصارت غير  نظيفة. لقد كان الرجل وليس الله هو الذي اخترع مفهوم الخطيئة الأصلية حيث أكلت  حواء من التفاحة وتسببت في سقوط الجنس البشري. فأصبحت المرأة التي كانت يوماً معطية  الحياة, أصبحت اليوم العدو ". *
* " يجب أن أضيف ", قاطعه  تيبينج, " أن المفهوم الذي يقول أن المرأة هي التي تعطي الحياة كان أساس الأديان  القديمة, فولادة الطفل كانت قوية وسحريةً. لكن من المؤسف أن الفلسفة المسيحية قررت  أن تسرق قوة المرأة المبدعة بإنكار الحقيقة البيولوجية وجعل الرجل هو الخالق.  يخبرنا سفر التكوين أن حواء خلقت من ضلع ادم. وبذلك أصبحت المرأة فرعاً من الرجل  والخاطئة في ذلك. كان سفر التكوين هو بداية النهاية بالنسبة للإلهة الانثي ".  *
*قال لانجدون: " أن الكأس هي رمز الإلهة الضائعة, فعندما جاءت  المسيحية, لم تمت الأديان الوثنية بسهولة. وأساطير بحث الفرسان عن الكأس المقدسة.  والفرسان كانت في الحقيقة قصصاً تروي حكاية الحملات المحرمة للعثور على الانثي  المقدسة. والفرسان الذين ادعوا أنهم يبحثون عن الكأس, كانوا يتحدثون باستخدام شفرة  وذلك كوسيلة لحماية أنفسهم من كنيسة استعبدت النساء, ونفت الإلهة, وحرمت الملحدين,  ومنعت الوثنيين من عبادة الانثي المقدسة ". *
* هزت صوفي رأسها. " عفواً لكن  عندما قلت أن الكأس المقدسة The  Holy Grail كانت شخصاً, ظننت انه كان شخصاً من لحم ودم ".  " وهو كذلك ". قال لانجدون. *
* " وليست أي شخص "، قال تيبينج  دون تفكير, ووثب على قدميه بحماس. " إنها امرأة حملت معها سراً قوياً, قد يهدم  أساس المسيحية في حال تم كشفه!.*
* بدت صوفي مذهولة. " وهذه  المرأة, هل هي معروفة في التاريخ؟". " تماماً ". *
* وفي الفصل الثامن والخمسين  يكمل بوصف لوحة العشاء الأخير بصورة تلفيقية مكملا ما بدأ به كتاب " كشف سر فرسان  الهيكل ": إن الكأس المقدسة هي امرأة, فكرت صوفي 000 لقد قلت أن لديك صورة  للمرأة التي ادعيت أنها هي الكأس المقدسة ". " نعم, لكنني لست أنا من أدعي ذلك.  المسيح بذاته نفسه هو الذي أدعي ذلك " 000 الكأس المقدسة The  Holy Grail، السانجريال The  Sangreal. الكأس The  Chalice ". ودار فجأة ثم أشار بيده إلى الحائط في أخر  الغرفة. وهناك كانت نسخة مطبوعة من لوحة العشاء الأخير بطول ثمانية أقدام, معلقة  علي الحائط لقد كانت هذه الصورة هي نفس الصورة التي كانت صوفي تنظر إليها بالضبط  000 اقتربت صوفي من اللوحة بتردد وأخذت تتفحص الأشكال الثلاثة عشر - كان يسوع  المسيح في الوسط وستة من تلاميذه عن يساره وستة عن يمينه ". إنهم جميعاً رجال  000وقال تيبينج: ماذا عن الشخص الذي يجلس في مكان الشرف علي يمين الرب؟".  *
* تفحصت صوفي الشخص الذي كان  إلي يمين يسوع مباشرة. وركزت نظرها عليه. وعندما تفحصت وجه الشخص وجسده, أحست  بموجة عارمة من الذهول تسري في جسدها. كان ذلك الشخص ذو شعر احمر كثيف ويدان  ناعمتان مطويتين ولمحة لصدر. لقد كان الشخص دون اى شك 000 امرأة. صاحت صوفي "  هذه امرأة " 000*
* كانت المرأة الجالسة عن يمين  يسوع صبية شابة ويبدو عليها الورع وذات وجه يتسم بالرزانة والحشمة وشعر احمر كثيف  ويدين مطوقتين بطمأنينة, هذه هي المرأة التي بأمكانها ببساطة قلب الكنيسة رأساً  علي عقب؟ *
*" من هي هذه المرأة؟ " سألت صوفي. أجابها تيبينج: " تلك يا عزيزتي،  هي مريم المجدلية ". التفتت صوفي: " العاهرة؟ ". *
* أخذ تيبينج نفساً قصيراً, كما  لو إن الكلمة جرحته في الصميم." لم تكن المجدلية كذلك قط. وتلك الفكرة الخاطئة  هي الإرث الذي خلفته الحملة القذرة التي أطلقتها الكنيسة الأولي فقد كانت الكنيسة  بحاجة لتشويه سمعة مريم المجدلية وذلك للتغطية على سرها الخطير وهو دورها ككأس  مقدسة (Holy  Grail).*
* ثم راح كعادته في التزوير  والتلفيق يحاول الإيحاء بأن لهذا الموضوع جذور في الإنجيل والتاريخ، ولا نعرف أي  تاريخ يقصده إلا الكتب الخيالية المزورة، التي كتبت بعد سنة 1982م!! والتي بنت  أفكارها على تلفيق وتزوير وخرافات وخيال وأوهام لا وجود لها إلا في خيالهم الوثني  الجنسي الإباحي الداعر، التي اعتمد عليها!! فقال: " كان هناك موضوع ارضي مزعج يتكرر  في الأناجيل, موضوع مريم المجدلية ". صمت لحظة." وبكلمات اصح, موضوع زواجها من يسوع  المسيح 000 أن ذلك مسألة سجلات تاريخية 000 وكان دافنشي علي علم تام بهذه  الحقيقة ". ولوحة العشاء الأخير هي صرخة للمشاهد أن يسوع والمجدلية كانا  زوجين 000 لاحظي أن يسوع والمجدلية يلبسان ثياباً يعكس احدهما صورة الآخر كامرآة  000 لقد كانت ثيابهما متعاكسة في اللون؛ فيسوع كان يرتدي ثوباً أحمر وفوقه عباءة  زرقاء في حين أن مريم المجدلية كانت ترتدي ثوباً ازرق وفوقه عباءة حمراء , ين ويانج  Yin  and Yang  000 لاحظي أن يسوع وعروسه يبدوان وكأنهما متصلان عند الورك, ثم يبتعدان  عن بعضهما كما لو أنهما يخلقان هذا الفراغ ال negative المخطط بينهما بوضوح 000 رأت صوفي شكل  v الواضح تماماً في مركز اللوحة بالضبط, وكان نفس  الرمز الذي رسمه لانجدون سابقاً للكأس المقدسة Grail, الكأس 000chalice  ورحم الأنثى 000 إذا نظرت إلى يسوع والمجدلية باعتبارهما عناصر تركيبية  لا علي أنهما شخصان, ستجدين أنهما يكونان شكلاً أخر أكثر وضوحاً 000 كانت الخطوط  التي تشكل حرف M عملاق دقيقة إلى حد لا يترك مجالاً للشك, وكانت  ساطعة في مركز اللوحة بشكل يعمي الأبصار تصرخ بصوت عال لتلفت نظر المشاهد  إليها ". *
* وراح يفسر فبركاته وخرافاته  وأوهامه بنظرية المؤامرة التي تتناسب مع فكره وفكر الذين يريدون أحياء العبادات  الوثنية الإباحية الجنسية فقال: " إذا سألت الباحثين الذين يقولون بنظرية  المؤامرة Conspiracy Theorists  فسيجيبونك بأن ذلك الحرف يرمز إلى كلمة ماتريمونيو Matrimonio  – زواج – أو مريم المجدلية Mary  Magdalene. ولكي أصدقك القول, لا احد يعرف الإجابة علي ذلك  السؤال بشكل أكيد. لكن الحقيقة الوحيدة المؤكدة هي أن وجود حرف M بشكل مخفي في تلك اللوحة, لم يكن عن طريق الخطأ,  هذا بالإضافة إلى انه كانت هناك أعمال كثيرة جداً ذات صلة بالكأس المقدسة أحتوت علي  حرف M بشكل مخفي سواء كان ذلك كعلامة مائية أو بشكل  مخبأ تحت اللوحات أو كإشارات مبتكرة لا تظهر للناظر إلا إذا دقق فيها. إلا آن أوضح  M بلا منازع هي تلك التي تزين مذبح كنيسة سيدة  باريس في لندن, والتي صممت علي يد زعيم كبير سابق لأخوية سيون, وهو جان كوكتو  ".*

*2 – تلفيقات الكاتب وأكاذيبه المبنية على أوهام:*
* أن ما لفقه الكاتب أعلاه بناه على أوهام وتخيلات نبعت من فكره الخيالي  الذي يؤمن بالتلفيق وقد أعتاد عليه، فهو مجرد تلفيق من وحي خياله لا أكثر ولا اقل  أولاً فقد زعم أن الكأس كانت دائما هي رمز الأنوثة!! وهذا مجرد تلفيق من تلفيقاته  فقد كانت الكأس عند اليونانيين القدماء هي رمز الحياة التي يوضع فيها ترياق الحياة،  وما تزال ترمز عند الصيادلة لسم الحية الذي يوضع فيها فيتحول إلى دواء لشفاء المرضى  00 الخ *
* وما بناه على أسطورة الجريل،  The Holy Grail، مجرد وهم كاذب وخيال وخرافات وخزعبلات فقد بينا  في الفصل السابق كيف أن الجريل لم تكن مجرد كاس المسيح ولم يكن لأسطورتها أي وجود  قبل القرن الثاني عشر، وكانت رواياتها الأسطورية مجرد روايات ألفها رواة القصص  المحترفون ليتسلى بها الملوك والنبلاء، وقد أرجعها الدارسون لأصلها الوثني السلتي  وكانت مجرد إناء أسطوري له شكل الطبق الواسع والعميق نوعا ما أو الصينية أو كما  تقول دائرة المعارف البريطانية: " كانت الكلمة (Grail) تشير بشكل واضح إلى إناء ذو فم واسع وضحل العمق  وذلك على الرغم من أن معناه الاصطلاحي يظل غير مؤكد "(1)، أو أنه حجر نزل من السماء!! والخلاصة  كما لخصها أحد الكتاب: " قد توصف الجريل كالطبق الذي أكل منه المسيح خروف الفصح في  العشاء الأخير، أو ال Chalice التي استخدمت في سر التناول للمرة الأولى، والتي  استخدمت فيما بعد ليوضع فيها دم المخلص الذي أنساب من جسده الجريح، أو كالحجر الذي  يقدم الغذاء بصورة إعجازية ويحفظ فضيلة الشباب، أو الطبق، الصينية، التي يحمل رأس  إنسان تعوم في دم، أو محمول في صالة قلعة تحمله فتاة جميلة، وقد يطفو في الهواء في  قصر الملك أرثر، أو محتجب في حجاب حريري أبيض ومرسوم بخيوط ذهبية، أو موضوع على  ترابيزة في الشرق، مع سمك طازج مصطاد، أو يخدم كتعويذة تبين الطاهر من غير الطاهر؛  وقد يسمى حارسة برون أو أنفورتاس أو بيليس أو يوسف الرامي، أو ببساطة الملك الصياد،  وقد يكون صوت الريح، أو قطع في الفخذين أو الأعضاء التناسلية، وقد يكون بطله الذي  ينجز البحث عنه رديء السمعة كالعاشق جاويين أو البتول جالاهاد "(1). *

*3 - الشرح التفصيلي للوحة العشاء الأخير كما أوضحه  العلماء:*
* ولكي نفهم حقيقة اللوحة، والتي  بنى عليها دان براون، ومن اعتمد على فكرهم، محور روايته، جيداً يجب أن نرجع إلى  العلماء المتخصصين ومؤرخي فن الرسم وما كتبوه عنها، لكي تكون لدينا صورة واضحة  بعيداً عن التلفيق والتزوير والادعاءات الكاذبة.*
*(1)الرسم التخطيطي الذي رسمه ليوناردو للوحة؛ اعتاد ليوناردو دافنشي قبل رسم أي لوحة أن يعمل لها رسماً تخطيطياً،  كروكي، يضع فيه تصوراته عن محتوى اللوحة وما يفكر فيه من جهة الأشخاص الذين كان  عليه أن يرسمهم في اللوحة، وقد أحتفظ لنا المؤرخون الذين أرخوا لفن الرسم بالرسم  الكروكي الذي رسمه ليوناردو دافنشي لهذه اللوحة والذي حدد فيه اسم كل شخصية من  شخصيات اللوحة ومنها شخصية يوحنا الذي كتب اسمه على رأس الرسم التخطيطي له في  اللوحة!!*
* ومن هنا كانت أسماء الشخصيات  مكتوبة على اللوحة كما جاءت في الرسم التخطيطي لها وكما أكد ذلك العلماء والمؤرخون  عبر تاريخ اللوحة وهذا في حد ذاته كاف لتحطيم كل نظريات دان براون، التي بناها على خيال أوهام من سبقوه!*
*(2) موضوع اللوحة كما خطط له ليوناردو؛ يقول هؤلاء العلماء والمؤرخون؛ لقد رسم ليوناردو دافنشي هذه اللوحة فيما  بين سنة 1495 و1498م على حائط حجرة الطعام في كنيسة سانتا ماريا دي  ليجرازSanta  Maria delle Grazie  بميلانو بإيطاليا. وكان موضوعها الجوهري هو تصوير رد فعل تلاميذ المسيح  الأثنى عشر عندما أعلن لهم، المسيح، أن واحداً منهم سيسلمه: " الحق الحق أقول  لكم أن واحد منكم من سيسلمني " (يو13 :21). ولكي يجعل الصورة متوازنة قسم  دافنشي التلاميذ الأثنى عشر إلى أربع مجموعات، تتكون كل مجموعة من ثلاثة تلاميذ،  ووضع مجموعتين منها على كل جانب من جانبي الرب يسوع المسيح؛ أي ستة تلاميذ على كل  جانب في مجموعتين. وكانت المجموعة التي عن يمين المسيح هي التي لعبت الدور الأهم في  رواية دان براون " شفرة دافنشي ". فعلى يمين المسيح نجد ثلاثة من التلاميذ؛ هم  يوحنا ويهوذا وبطرس. هذا التجمع الثلاثي تكون من ميل بطرس للأمام ليطلب من يوحنا أن  يسأل عن الخائن الذي سيسلم الرب؛ " فاومأ إليه سمعان بطرس أن يسأل من عسى أن يكون الذي قال  عنه " (يو13 :24)، ثم انحناء يوحنا تجاهه ليسمع سؤاله وجاء يهوذا بينهما.  يقول الإنجيل: " فاتكأ ذاك (يوحنا) على صدر يسوع وقال له يا سيد من هو. أجاب يسوع هو ذاك الذي اغمس أنا  اللقمة وأعطيه. فغمس اللقمة وأعطاها ليهوذا سمعان الاسخريوطي " *
*(يو13:25و26). وهنا يصور دافنشي يهوذا يقبض بيده على صرة نقود في يده  اليمنى، مشيرا إلى قوله " إذ كان الصندوق مع يهوذا " (يو13:29)، كما يصوره  وهو يحوم بيده اليسرى على قطعة خبز على  المائدة، حيث يلمح ليوناردو بوضوح لقول الرب يسوع المسيح " الذي يغمس  يده معي في الصحفة (الطبق) هو يسلمني " (مت26:23). وهذا ما توضحه اللوحة في القطاع المأخوذ منها في  الصورة المجاورة والمأخوذة من اللوحة قبل الترميم. *
*(3) هل خلت اللوحة من الكأس؟ بني دان براون كل نظريته على أساس خلو اللوحة من الكأس المقدسة، فراح  يزعم أن دافنشي لم يرسم الكأس في لوحته لأنه كان يقصد بها مريم المجدلية، الكأس  الحقيقة حسب مزاعمه وتلفيقاته فقال: " لم يكن هناك كأس (Chalice) في اللوحة, ولا كأس مقدسة (Holy  Grail) 000 أن دافنشي يبدو وكأنه قد نسي أن يرسم كأس المسيح "!! فهل  تعمد دافنشي أن لا يرسم الكأس؟ *
* والإجابة ببساطة كلا، وألف  كلا! فقد رسم دافنشي الكأس المقدسة، في لوحته ولم ينسى، بل ولم يتعمد عدم رسمها!!  فالكأس موجودة في اللوحة!! ولكن لأن براون ومن اعتمد على كتابهما رأوا اللوحة قبل  ترميمها سنة 1999م، برغم أن الكأس واضحة فيها، إلا أن علماء الكمبيوتر قاموا بتصوير  النسخة الأصلية للوحة بعد الترميم وظهرت الكأس جيداً مرسومة على العمود خلف رأس  بارثولماوس في أقصى يسار الناظر للوحة. (أنظر الكأس خلف رأس برثولماوس) بل والأعجب  والأغرب أن الصورة التي يضعها دان براون في موقعه الشخصي للوحة تظهر فيها الكأس  المقدسة بوضوح، ومع ذلك فقد عميت بصيرته وبصره عنها أو أنه تجاهل ذلك، فكل شيء مباح  بالنسبة لمن يفكرون بطريقته!!*

*والسؤال الآن هو لماذا وضع دافنشي الكأس هكذا ولم يضعها على المائدة  أمام المسيح كما هو الحال في بقية صور العشاء الأخير؟*
* من المفيد هنا أن نوضح أن لوحة  دافنشي أسمها العشاء الأخير وليس العشاء الرباني، وهناك فرق كبير بين هذا وذاك،  فالعشاء الأخير كان هو عشاء الفصح اليهودي الذي كان في جوهره يرمز للمسيح، أما  العشاء الرباني فهو التناول من الخبز المتحول إلى جسد والخمر المتحول إلى دم  المسيح؛ وقد رسم دافنشي لوحة للعشاء الأخير، أي الفصح الأخير للمسيح، والذي كان  يتكون من طبيخ التين والبلح وكؤوس الخمر، وليس العشاء الرباني الذي تكون من كأس  واحد وخبزة واحدة. ومن هنا لم يرسم الكأس على المائدة، بل رسمها على العمود خلف رأس  برثولماوس بصورة توحي بدورها الذي سيبدأ ولن ينتهي، لأنه لم يكن لها دور في الفصح  الذي يرتكز أساساً على خروف الفصح، فالفصح كان رمزاً للمسيح أما الكأس فكانت تحمل  دم المسيح المعطي الحياة الأبدية. ويبدو أن دافنشي وضعها في خلفية اللوحة بشكل واضح  وبارز على هذا الأساس. ومن جهة أخرى فقد كانت الكأس مدخرة لما بعد خروج يهوذا  الخائن، الذي أكل من الفصح ولم يكن مستحقا للتناول من جسد الرب ودمه، ولذا فبعد  خروجه لتنفيذ مؤامرته بدأ المسيح يناول تلاميذه العشاء الرباني، وبدأ دور الكأس  المقدسة، يقول الإنجيل: " وفيما هم يأكلون اخذ يسوع خبزا وبارك وكسر وأعطاهم وقال  خذوا كلوا هذا هو جسدي. ثم اخذ الكأس وشكر وأعطاهم فشربوا منها كلهم. وقال لهم  هذا هو دمي الذي للعهد الجديد الذي يسفك من اجل كثيرين لمغفرة الخطايا "  (مت26:26-28). *
*(3) بقية تفاصيل اللوحة: زعم براون أن " يسوع كان أول نصير للمرأة, وكان يريد لمستقبل كنيسته أن  يكون بين يدي مريم المجدلية؟". " وكان لدى بطرس مشكلة في ذلك ", قال لانجدون مشيراً  إلى لوحة العشاء الأخير ". ها هو بطرس هناك, يمكنك أن تري أن دافنشي كان علي علم  بمشاعر بطرس حيال مريم المجدلية ".*
* مرة أخري كانت صوفي صامتة. ففي  اللوحة, كان بطرس ينحني بطريقة مخيفة نحو مريم المجدلية واضعاً يده الشبيهة بالسكين  أمام عنقها. نفس الحركة المرعبة في لوحة سيدة الصخور! " وهنا أيضاً ", قال لا  تجدون, وقد أشار الآن إلى المجموعة الكبيرة من التلاميذ بالقرب من بطرس ". مخيف بعض  الشيء, أليس كذلك؟". *
* دققت صوفي أكثر فرأت يدأ تظهر  من بين جماعة التلاميذ ". هل تحمل هذه اليد خنجرا؟ ". " نعم, والأغرب هو انك  إذا قمت بعد الأذرع ستجدين أن هذه اليد لا تعود إلى أي احد على الإطلاق 000 إنها  غامضة لا جسد لها " (انظر الصورة في ص 100).*
*أ – هل يوجد في اللوحة خنجر في يد ذراع لا جسد لها؟ تبين اللوحة أعلاه أن ما تمسكه اليد التي تبدو وكأن لا جسد لها هو سكين  Knife لقطع الطعام وليست خنجر Dagger كما أراد براون أن يصور، والصورة واضحة أعلاه!!  أما عن اليد التي لا جسد لها والتي وصفها بعبارة " disembodied  و Anonymous"، وكأنها مقصود بها مؤامرة ضد المجدلية، حسب  زعمه، فهذا محض خيال وعدم فهم للوحة؛ أولاً فهذه اليد بما تمسكه من سكين هي سكين  طعام وهم جلوس على مائدة طعام، ثانياً تأتي من خلف يهوذا ومن جهة جسد بطرس فهي يد  بطرس اليمنى، وهذا واضح من اللوحة نفسها ومن دراسة الذراع اليمنى لبطرس، كما هي في  مجموعة Windsor Castle Royal Collection (no. 12546). ثالثاً إذا نظرنا للوحة من جهة يمين المسيح  والموجود بها يوحنا وبطرس نجد ستة أشخاص وعدد الأيدي في هذا الجانب من اللوحة هو  أثنتا عشرة يداً. *
*ب – تهديد " اليد الشبيهة بالسكين " مثل التي في لوحة سيدة الصخور:  تأثر براون بما جاء في كتاب " كشف سر فرسان الهيكل: حراس سر هوية المسيح  الحقيقة "، عن يد القديس بطرس اليمنى المرتخية والتي كانت موضوعة على كتف يوحنا  الرسول وموجهة تجاه المسيح وزعموا أنها " يد تقطع عبر رقبتها (أي المجدلية)  الجميلة المنحنية فيما يبدو كإشارة تهديد ". وقد وقع كل من دان براون ومن اعتمد  على كتابهما في خطأ جوهري!! فقد كانت هذه اللوحة قد أصيبت بحروق وتلف شديد في الحرب  العالمية الثانية وتم ترميمها والانتهاء من ذلك واستعادتها في شكلها الأصلي سنة  1999م، ومن الواضح أن هؤلاء الكتاب لم (أنظر الصورة قبل الترميم وبعد الترميم  وإزالة أثار الحريق عنها)*
*يروا اللوحة قبل ترميها ووضعها الحالي بل رأوها قبل هذا الترميم وكانت  اللوحة ملطخة بمخلفات الحريق والدخان فبدت لهم فيها يد القديس بطرس كما تخيلوا.  *
* ففي الصورة قبل الترميم تبدو  أطراف اليد غير واضحة أما بعد الترميم فتبدو واضحة وتبين أن القديس بطرس يتحدث إلى  القديس يوحنا هامساً وهو يسند بيده على كتفه ليسأله عمن سيسلمه وأصبعه موجه ناحية  المسيح.*

*ج – هل تصور اللوحة اليدين رقيقتين مثل يدي امرأة؟ حيث يقول " كان ذلك الشخص ذو شعر احمر كثيف ويدين ناعمتين مطويتين  ولمحة لصدر. لقد كان الشخص دون أي شك، امرأة ". وهذا كلام بلا دليل وما يقوله  براون هنا على لسان أبطال روايته يكذبه علماء الفن الذين يقولون أن الرسامين في  فترة دافنشي اعتادوا على رسم الشباب بهذا الشكل، مثل النبلاء في عصرهم، كما أن  اللوحة بعد ترميميها وإزالة ما علق عليها من أتربة وهباب وأثار الدخان وعودتها إلى  وضعها الأصلي لا يبدو فيها أي شيء مما زعمه من " لمحة صدر "!! هذا فضلا عن  أن ملامح وجه القديس يوحنا في اللوحة ورسمه بدون لحية مثيلة بنفس صورة القديس فيلبس  في نفس اللوحة. أنظر الصور الثلاث في اللوحة؛ (1) المسيح، (2) يوحنا،(3) فيلبس،  والتي توضح في نفس اللوحة كيف رسم ليوناردو الصور الثلاث للشخصيات الثلاثة بوجوه  وأيدي رقيقة وشعر طويل وبألوان متقاربة، كرجال في سن الشباب لا أكثر ولا  أقل.*
* يقول كل من ماري فرانس أتشفوان  من أشهر مراسلي مجلة أوبرزفاتور ومسئولة التحقيقات المتخصصة بالشؤون الإجرامية،  وفريدرك لونوار الفيلسوف وعالم الاجتماع والباحث المشارك في معهد الدراسات العليا  للعلوم الاجتماعية ومدير تحرير عالم الأديان المصغرة، واللذان قاما بعمل عدة  تحقيقات صحفية وكشفا عن المصادر الحقيقية لشفرة دافنشي: " حقاً كانت ملامح القديس  يوحنا ذات سمات ناعمة, فتية, وجه بدون لحية. غير أن صدره مسطح كالسمكة البحرية  (ليماند). يداه لا تختلفا عن أيدي الرسل الآخرين, ولم يكن الوحيد الذي لديه شعر  طويل, بالفعل, فأن القديس يوحنا كان جميلاً, تشبه ملامحه ملامح يسوع, عمل تقليدي  مألوف في تاريخ الفن 00 يتعلق الأمر بالتشابه الحاصل بين يسوع وتلميذه المفضل, "  الذي أحبه يسوع كثيراً " كما تقول الأناجيل. لكن يمكن لأحدهما أن يكون جميلاً دون  أن يكون مخنثاً ". *
* ويقولا عن المسافة الموجودة في  اللوحة بين المسيح ويوحنا: " نوه العديدون من مؤرخي الفن, بأن المسافة التي تفصل  المسيح عن القديس يوحنا تستحق المشاهدة. لكن " دانييل اراس " مثلاً, يعطيها معني  مناقضاً تماماً لمعني شفرة دافنشي. يبدي هذا التباعد المسافة الشاسعة التي تفصل  الطبيعة البشرية عن الطبيعة الإلهية للمسيح , فالبشرية خاصة بتلميذه المفضل. هذا ما  يريد دافنشي إثباته وان يسوع هو ابن الله ". ويقولا عن عمل دافنشي في اللوحة: " رغم  كل شيء, فأن لدينا الشعور برؤية الرسل يتحركون لدي الإعلان عن الخيانة مستقبلاً.  البعض ابتعدوا حزانى, محتجين ببراءة حبهم, والآخرون يتجادلون بجدية, وكأنهم ينتظرون  من السيد شرح أقواله. يبدو أن يوحنا وافق وفهم. لقد امضي دافنشي قرابة أربع سنوات  للقيام بالرسوم التحضيرية. كما قام بدراسات سمعية لمعرفة تأثيرات الصوت على مجموعة  من الشخصيات البشرية. العشاء السري الأخير " الصدمة التي أنتجت كلمة " نبأ الخيانة  " على مجوعة من الأشخاص ". هذا ما أوردة ارنست جومبريش في كتابه " علم بيئة الأصوات  ". تصفح دافنشي مجموعة الأمزجة النفسانية مثل: المفاجأة, عدم التصديق, الغضب,  الخوف, الإنكار 00 من هو الخائن؟ ".*
* ويعللا سبب وجود السكين التي  في يد بطرس: " وحسب رأي كافة المتخصصين, وان بطرس هو من يمسك بالسكين المعدة رمزياً  للخونة هذه السكين تلميح للسيف الذي سيستمله بطرس بعد ذلك بقليل, في بستان جبل  الزيتون لكي يحمي يسوع من الحرس الذين جاؤوا للقبض عليه " (كتاب: شفرة دافنشي  التحقيق، ترجمة د. سليم طنوس ص91 – 94). وهكذا يتبين لنا كيف أن براون بنى كل  أفكاره الملفقة على تلفيق وأوهام وخيال!!*
​​ *(1) Encyclopedia Britannica 2004.*

* (1) Roger Sherman  Loomis, The  Grail, From Celtic Myth to Christian Symbol.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: مريم المجدلية هل هي الكأس المقدسة؟ وهل كانت زوجة للمسيح؟  رداً على كتاب شفرة دافنشي  القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير*

*الفصل السادس*​ *مريم المجدلية في الأناجيل القانونية والكتب الأبوكريفية*​ *وهل تزوج منها المسيح؟*​ 
* بينّا في الفصول السابقة ما  جاء في تقليد الكنيسة وما نسب لمريم المجدلية من أساطير وأوهام وخرافات، وفي هذا  الفصل نوضح ما كُتب عنها في الأناجيل القانونية وما نسبته لها الكتب الأبوكريفية  التي صورتها كشخصية محورية في بعض كتبها المنحولة مثل إنجيل مريم المجدلية وإنجيل  فيليب، وإنجيل توما، وإيمان الحكمة، حيث تتحاور مع المسيح في الأمور الروحية  والسمائية ويكشف لها أسرار الروحيات والسمائيات. وأنها دخلت الملكوت بتحولها إلى  ذكر روحياً. ولكنها لا تؤيد أي شيء آخر مما قيل عنها من خرافات، ولا علاقة لما جاء  بهذه الكتب الأبوكريفية من فكر غنوسي وما نسج حول المجدلية من أساطير. والسؤال الآن  هو: هل تقول هذه الأسفار، سواء الموحى بها أو المنحولة، بزواج المسيح  منها؟*

*1 - مريم المجدلية في العهد الجديد:*
* تُذكر مريم المجدلية في  الإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعة التي للقديسين متى ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا في الآيات  التالية:*
*(1) الإنجيل للقديس لوقا: " وبعض النساء كنّ قد شفين من أرواح شريرة وأمراض. مريم التي تدعى  المجدلية التي خرج منها سبعة شياطين ويونّا امرأة خوزي وكيل هيرودس وسوسنة وأخر  كثيرات كنّ يخدمنه من اموالهنّ "(لو8  :1-3). وتتكرر عبارة " التي خرج منها سبعة  شياطين " أيضاً في (مر16 :9). ثم صارت إحدى تلميذات الرب اللواتي كن  يخدمنه من أموالهن، ليس وحدها بل مع " يونّا امرأة خوزي  وكيل هيرودس وسوسنة وأخر كثيرات ". ولا يوجد ما يميزها عنهن في شيء إلا  كونها الوحيدة التي كانت تدين له بالفضل الكثير لإخراجه منها سبعة شياطين. وهذا ما  يفسر تعلقها الكبير ووجودها بالقرب منه في أهم المواقف.*
*(2) الإنجيل  للقديس متي: " وكانت هناك نساء كثيرات ينظرن من بعيد وهنّ كنّ قد تبعن  يسوع من الجليل يخدمنه. وبينهنّ مريم المجدلية ومريم أم يعقوب ويوسي  وأم ابني زبدي 000 فاخذ يوسف الجسد ولفه بكتان نقي. ووضعه في  قبره الجديد الذي كان قد نحته في الصخرة ثم دحرج حجرا  كبيرا على باب القبر ومضى. وكانت هناك مريم المجدلية ومريم الأخرى جالستين تجاه  القبر " (مت27 :55-61). " وبعد السبت عند فجر أول الأسبوع جاءت مريم المجدلية ومريم  الأخرى لتنظرا القبر " (متى28: 1).*
*(3) الإنجيل  للقديس مرقس: " كانت أيضا نساء ينظرن من بعيد بينهنّ مريم المجدلية ومريم  أم يعقوب الصغير ويوسي وسالومة. اللواتي أيضا تبعنه وخدمنه حين كان في الجليل.  وأخر كثيرات اللواتي صعدن معه إلى أورشليم 000 وكانت مريم المجدلية ومريم أم  يوسي تنظران أين وضع " (مر15 :40و41). *
* وهنا يؤكد كل من القديسين متى ومرقس وجودها عند  الصليب، ليست وحدها بل ضمن نساء كثيرات كانت هي بينهن. بل وظلت مع مريم أم يوسى  ويعقوب الصغير المعروف بأخي الرب (مر6 :3؛غل1 :19)، أي أخت العذراء، تتابعان الدفن  حتى تم وضع الحجر على القبر. وفي يوم السبت كانت مع مريم أم يعقوب لتطييب جسد  المسيح، كما كانت عادة اليهود. أي كانت مع النسوة عند الصلب واستمرت متابعة لعملية  الدفن حتى انتهت، وكانت مع أول من ذهبن على القبر.*
* وفي وصف القيامة يقول القديس متى: " وبعد ما مضى السبت اشترت مريم المجدلية ومريم أم يعقوب  وسالومة حنوطا ليأتين ويدهنّه. وباكرا جدا  في أول الأسبوع أتين إلى القبر إذ طلعت الشمس. وكنّ يقلن فيما بينهنّ من يدحرج لنا الحجر عن باب  القبر. فتطلعن ورأين أن الحجر قد دحرج. لأنه كان  عظيما جدا. ولما دخلن القبر رأين شابا جالسا عن  اليمين لابسا حلة بيضاء فاندهشن. فقال لهنّ لا تندهشن. انتنّ تطلبن يسوع الناصري  المصلوب. قد قام. ليس هو ههنا. هوذا الموضع الذي وضعوه فيه. لكن اذهبن وقلن  لتلاميذه ولبطرس انه يسبقكم إلى الجليل. هناك ترونه كما قال لكم. فخرجن سريعا وهربن من القبر لان الرعدة والحيرة أخذتاهنّ ولم  يقلن لأحد شيئا لأنهنّ كنّ خائفات ".*
* أي أنها، المجدلية، شاهدت مع بقية النسوة، كل  ظواهر القيامة وإعلاناتها؛ فقد شاهدت الملاكين وإعلانهما قيامته والتكليف بتبليغ  التلاميذ خبر القيامة. *
* ثم يكمل القديس مرقس: " وبعدما  قام باكرا في أول الأسبوع ظهر أولا لمريم المجدلية التي كان قد اخرج منها سبعة  شياطين. فذهبت هذه وأخبرت الذين كانوا معه وهم ينوحون ويبكون " (مر16  :1-9).*
* وهنا يعلن أنها أول من شاهد  المسيح بعد قيامته، وأنها هي التي بشرت التلاميذ والرسل بهذا الخبر السار، مع ذكر  أنها التي أخراج الرب منها سبعة شياطين، أي أنها كانت معروفة بذلك وسطهم، ولو كان  هناك أي فكر غير ذلك لكان قد أُعلن.*
*(4) أما  الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا فيشرح  حادثة ظهور المسيح للمجدلية بالتفصيل: " وفي أول  الأسبوع جاءت مريم المجدلية إلى القبر باكرا والظلام باق فنظرت الحجر مرفوعا عن  القبر. فركضت وجاءت إلى سمعان بطرس والى التلميذ الآخر الذي كان يسوع يحبه وقالت  لهما اخذوا السيد من القبر ولسنا نعلم أين وضعوه. فخرج بطرس والتلميذ الآخر  وأتيا إلى القبر. وكان الاثنان يركضان معا. فسبق التلميذ الآخر بطرس وجاء أولا إلى  القبر وانحنى فنظر الأكفان موضوعة ولكنه لم يدخل. ثم جاء سمعان بطرس يتبعه ودخل  القبر ونظر الأكفان موضوعة والمنديل الذي كان على رأسه ليس موضوعا مع الأكفان بل  ملفوفا في موضع وحده. فحينئذ دخل أيضا التلميذ الآخر الذي جاء أولا إلى القبر ورأى  فآمن. لأنهم لم يكونوا بعد يعرفون الكتاب انه ينبغي أن يقوم من الأموات. فمضى  التلميذان أيضا إلى موضعهما أما مريم فكانت واقفة عند القبر خارجا تبكي. وفيما هي  تبكي انحنت إلى القبر فنظرت ملاكين بثياب بيض جالسين واحدا عند الرأس والآخر عند  الرجلين حيث كان جسد يسوع موضوعا. فقالا لها يا امرأة لماذا تبكين. قالت لهما  أنهم اخذوا سيدي ولست اعلم أين وضعوه. ولما قالت هذا التفتت إلى الوراء فنظرت  يسوع واقفا ولم تعلم انه يسوع. قال لها يسوع يا امرأة لماذا تبكين. من تطلبين. فظنت  تلك انه البستاني فقالت له يا سيد أن كنت أنت قد حملته فقل لي أين وضعته وأنا آخذه.  قال لها يسوع يا مريم. فالتفتت تلك وقالت له ربوني الذي تفسيره يا معلّم. قال لها  يسوع لا تلمسيني لأني لم اصعد بعد إلى أبي. ولكن اذهبي إلى أخوتي وقولي لهم أني  اصعد إلى أبي وأبيكم والهي وإلهكم. فجاءت مريم المجدلية وأخبرت التلاميذ أنها رأت  الرب وانه قال لها هذا " (يو20:1-18).*
* وبرغم أن القديس يوحنا ركز على  المجدلية وحدها، هنا، إلا أنه أشار بشكل غير مباشر إلى أنها لم تذهب إلى القبر  وحدها، وذلك في قولها: " اخذوا السيد من القبر ولسنا نعلم أين وضعوه "، فهي  تتكلم بصيغة الجمع " لسنا نعلم "، ولكن ذلك لا يقلل من قيمة أنه ظهر لها  وحدها أولاً وطلب منها أن تبشر بقية الرسل بذلك، فصارت " رسوله للرسل ". وفي  كل الأحوال لا يوجد في نص الآيات ما يفيد غير أنها كانت إحدى تلميذات المسيح  المقربات، وأنها كانت تمتلك المال لتصرف منه على خدمته مثلها في ذلك مثل امرأة خوزي  والأخريات، إلى جانب تعلقها الشديد به لأنه أخرج منها سبعة شياطين، ولم يجعل منها  مجرد إنسانة سوية فقط، بل إحدى تلميذاته اللواتي كن يخدمنه من أموالهن. كما تذكر  دائماً رقم واحد عند ذكر أسماء النسوة اللواتي كن يتبعنه ومن ضمنهن مريم أخت أمه،  أم يعقوب أخو الرب، وسالومة أم يوحنا تلميذه الحبيب وأخيه يعقوب أبني  زبدي.*

*2 - التقاليد اليهودية والزواج المزعوم:*
* زعم دان براون أنه بحسب  التقاليد اليهودية كان لابد للمسيح أن يكون متزوجاً، فقال: " أن يسوع كرجل متزوج  هو أمر منطقي أكثر من فكرتنا الإنجيلية التقليدية التي تقول أنه كان عازباً 000 لأن  يسوع كان يهودياً 000 وقد كان العرف الاجتماعي في ذلك العصر يحرم تماماً علي الرجل  اليهودي أن يكون أعزباً, كما أن الامتناع عن الزواج كان ذنباً يعاقب عليه بحسب  التقاليد اليهودية, وكان واجب الأب اليهودي أن يجد زوجة مناسبة لابنه, فلو كان  المسيح أعزباً, لكان ذلك قد ذكر في احد الأناجيل وتم تفسير حالة عدم زواجه غير  المألوفة علي الإطلاق ".*
* هكذا دون أن يذكر نصاً واحداً  أو دليلا واحداً على صحة هذه التلفيقات!! وسنرد على هذه التلفيقات  تفصيلا:*
*أولاً: لم يذكر العهد الجديد في أي موضع مطلقاً أن المسيح كان متزوجاً، هذا  بافتراض ناسوته، كإنسان، ولم يكن من ضمن رسالته ذلك، ولم يكن من ترتيبه ذلك. ولم  يمهد لخلافة تكون من نسله أبداً. فقد جاء، الرب يسوع المسيح، لنشر ملكوت السموات في  العالم أجمع، وقد أعد تلاميذه ليكونوا شهودا له ولعمله الفدائي ولرسالته ككل "  ثم دعا تلاميذه الأثنى عشر وأعطاهم سلطانا على أرواح نجسة حتى يخرجوها  ويشفوا كل مرض وكل ضعف. وأما أسماء الأثنى عشر رسولا فهي هذه " (مت10 :1و2)، " وبعد ذلك عيّن الرب سبعين آخرين أيضا وأرسلهم اثنين اثنين أمام وجهه إلى  كل مدينة وموضع حيث كان هو مزمعا أن يأتي " (لو10:1). وفي لحظات صعوده قال لهم: " لكنكم ستنالون قوة متى حل الروح القدس عليكم  وتكونون لي شهودا في أورشليم وفي كل اليهودية والسامرة والى أقصى الأرض " (أع1 :8).  ولو كان في نيته الزواج وإنجاب نسل ملكي، كما هو مزعوم، لكان قد أعلن عن ذلك، بل  وكان قد جهز نسله الملكي المقدس لهذه المهمة.*
* ولو افترضنا جدلاً أنه كان  يقصد ملكوتا دنيوياً، فسيكون ملكه في أورشليم، أي سيكون ملكاً لليهود، وهذا لم  يتحقق، وإذا تخيلنا أن ذلك يمكن أن يتحقق عندما يكتشف العالم حقيقة سر الدم المقدس  والنسل الملكي للمسيح، فهذا يعني أن ملكوته سيكون في إسرائيل ولصالحها ويجعلها سيدة  العالم!! وهذه فكرة صهيونية بحتة تنفي عن مسيح المسيحية عقيدة مجيئه الثاني في  نهاية العالم، وتنكر ما جاء في الفكر الإسلامي عن نزول المسيح آخر الزمان وكونه  علامة للساعة " وَإِنَّهُ لَعِلْمٌ لِلسَّاعَةِ فَلا تَمْتَرُنَّ بِهَا "  (الزخرف:61). *
* كما ظهر مع المسيح أمه العذراء القديسة مريم  وأخوته أكثر من مرة؛ " فقال له واحد هوذا أمك وإخوتك واقفون خارجا طالبين أن يكلموك  " (مت12 :47). ولم يذكر أن له زوجة مطلقاً. وعند الصليب سلم المسيح أمه لرعاية  تلميذه الحبيب يوحنا " يا امرأة هوذا ابنك. ثم قال للتلميذ هوذا أمك. ومن تلك  الساعة أخذها التلميذ إلى خاصته " (يو19 :27). ولو افترضنا أنه كان له زوجة  فلماذا يتركها دون أن يسلمها ليوحنا مع أمه لتكون تحت رعايته ورعاية أمه؟ وإذا كان  قد أعدها لقيادة الكنيسة فلماذا لم يحدث ذلك؟ كما دافع القديس بولس عن حقه في  الزواج لو كان قد أراد ذلك فيقول " ألعلنا ليس لنا  سلطان أن نجول بأخت زوجة كباقي الرسل وأخوة الرب وصفا " (1كو9 :5).  فإذا كان قد استشهد بزوجات الرسل، أخوة الرب وبطرس، فلماذا لم يستشهد بالمسيح أيضاً  لو كان قد تزوج قبل الصلب والقيامة والصعود.*
* كما أن زعمه بأن كل رجل يهودي،  حسب العرف الاجتماعي في ذلك العصر، لابد أن يتزوج فهذا ادعاء كاذب وباطل؛ فقد كان  هناك عدد كبير من الأنبياء غير متزوجين مثل ارمياء النبي ويوحنا المعمدان، بل وكانت  هناك جماعات من اليهود ترفض الزواج مثل جماعة الأسينيين في قمران، زمن  المسيح.*
* وكان الرب يسوع المسيح نفسه عريساً، ولكن عريساً  للكنيسة، فهو رأس الكنيسة " لان الرجل هو راس المرأة كما أن المسيح أيضا راس  الكنيسة. وهو مخلّص الجسد " (أف5 :23)، وعريسها السمائي " لنفرح ونتهلل ونعطيه المجد لان عرس الحمل (المسيح) قد جاء  وامرأته (الكنيسة) هيأت نفسها. وأعطيت أن تلبس بزا نقيا بهيا لان البزّ هو  تبررات القديسين. وقال لي اكتب طوبى للمدعوين إلى عشاء عرس الحمل "  (رؤ19 :7-9).*

*3 – مريم  المجدلية في الكتب الأبوكريفية والزواج المزعوم:*
* وعلى عكس  الفكر الذي قال أن مريم هي نفسها المرأة الخاطئة، والذي تبرأ منه الفاتيكان مؤخراً،  1969م، فقد كانت المجدلية بالنسبة للفكر الأرثوذكسي، كما وصفها العلامة هيبوليتوس "  رسوله للرسل "، لأن الرب يسوع المسيح طلب منها، بعد قيامته، أن تخبر تلاميذه  ورسله بهذا الخبر السار وهو قيامته، كما بينّا أعلاه، فقد كانت هي أول شاهد عيان  للقيامة. هذا الوصف الذي وصفت به المجدلية تضخم في الفكر الغنوسي فتحولت من مبشرة  بقيامة المخلص في وسط دائرة محلية هي التلاميذ والرسل إلى مبشرة ورسوله بهذا الخبر  السار للعالم بمعناه الواسع.*
* وبناء على ذلك كتب الغنوسيين كتباً، فيما بين  سنة 150 و450م، أسموها أناجيل ورؤى وأعمال نسبوها للرسل، من ضمنها ما سمي بالإنجيل  بحسب مريم المجدلية، وتحولت، في الفكر الغنوسي، من مبشرة إلى رائية للرؤى الإلهية  ومحاورة للمخلص وحافظة لأسراره الروحية، بل ويقول هذا الكتاب الأبوكريفي؛ أنه كان  يكشف لها ما لم يكشفه لغيرها من التلاميذ والرسل. *
* ولكن دان براون ومن تأثر بهم استغلوا بعض فقرات  هذه الكتب، خاصة إنجيل فيليب، وأولوها بغير معانيها لتبدو وكأنها تقول أن المجدلية  كانت زوجة للمسيح!! فيقول: " عثر تيبينج علي كتاب كبير وسحبه نحوه من فوق الطاولة. كانت هذه  النسخة من الكتاب: الأناجيل الغنوسية. فتحه تيبينج بحماس, وانضم إليه  لانجدون وصوفي. لاحظت صوفي أن الكتاب كان يضم بين دفتيه صوراً بدت كأنها مقاطع  مكبرة لوثائق قديمة أتضح أنها أوراق بردي ممزقة تحتوي علي نص مكتوب بخط اليد. لم  تتمكن من التعرف علي اللغة القديمة, إلا أن الصفحات المقابلة حملت ترجمة مطبوعة  لتلك النصوص. *
* " هذه صوراً للفائف نجع حمادي  والبحر الميت, التي قد حدثتك عنها ", قال تيبينج." أنها السجلات المسيحية  الأولي, والتي لا تتوافق معلوماتها للأسف مع الأناجيل التي جمع منها إنجيل  قسطنطين ". *
* وهنا يخلط الكاتب بجهل بين  مخطوطات نجع حمادي التي تضم الأناجيل والوثائق الغنوسية، والمكتوبة بالقبطية فيما  بين 350 و450م، وبين مخطوطات البحر الميت التي تضم عدداً كبيراً من أسفار العهد  القديم وكتب جماعة الأسينيين اليهودية التي كانت تعيش في كهوف وادي قمران بالبحر  الميت والتي يرجع أحدثها لما قبل سنة 68م حيث أقفلت تلك الكهوف بسبب حروب اليهود  والرومان فيما بين 68 و70م!! ولا تضم أي شيء أو أي معلومات عن الأناجيل أو  المسيحية!!*
*(1) اعتماد  دان براون ورفاقه على أحد نصوص الإنجيل بحسب فيليب:*
* ثم يكمل: " قلب صفحات الكتاب  حتى وصل إلى منتصفه ثم أشار إلى احد المقاطع." أن إنجيل فيليب هو دائماً أفضل واحد  نبدأ به ". قرأت صوفي المقطع الذي أشار إليه: " ورفيقة المخلص هي مريم المجدلية,  أحبها المسيح أكثر من كل التلاميذ واعتاد أن يقبلها غالباً من فمها. وقد تضايق باقي  التلاميذ من ذلك وعبروا عن استيائهم. وقالوا له: " لماذا تحبها أكثر منا؟  ".*
* لقد فاجأت تلك الكلمات صوفي,  إلا أنها لم تكن تبدو مقنعة. " أنها لم تأت علي ذكر الزواج نهائياً ". "  بالعكس " قال تيبينج بالفرنسية 000 " إذا سألت أي عالم باللغة الآرامية فسيقول  لك أن كلمة رفيقة في تلك الأيام كانت تعني حرفياً الزوجة ".*

* وهو هنا يكرر نفس مزاعم كتاب "  الدم المقدس، الكأس المقدسة " متجاهلاً، أو جاهلاً، لحقيقة جوهرية هي أن النسخة  الوحيدة لإنجيل فيليب هي ترجمة قبطية، مترجمة حسب إجماع العلماء عن اليونانية، ولا  علاقة لها بالآرامية!! ونؤكد هنا أن ما يزعمه هو زعم كاذب وادعاءا بلا دليل، لأن  النسخة التي عثر عليها من هذا الكتاب في مكتبة نجع حمادي مكتوبة بالقبطية وليس  الآرامية، ويجمع العلماء على أن الكتاب كتب أصلاً باليونانية، والترجمة تحرص على  نقل معنى النص، وكلمة رفيقة هنا تعني مرافقة أو ملازمة ولو كانت تعني في أصلها  اليوناني " زوجة " لترجمت في القبطية زوجة لا رفيقة!! *
* بل وينظر هذا الكتاب  الأبوكريفي، إنجيل فيليب، إلى المسيح كروح محض يظهر في أشكال مختلفة: " يسوع أخذهم  سرا, لأنه لم يظهر كما كان, ولكن لكي يستطيعوا أن يروه. ظهر لهم جميعهم. ظهر  للعظماء كعظيم. ظهر للصغير كصغير. ظهر للملائكة كملاك, وللإنسان كإنسان, لهذا  السبب, الكلمة تخفي نفسها من الجميع. وبالفعل, فقد رأوه معتقدين أنهم رأوا  أنفسهم, لكنه حين ظهر لتلاميذه بمجد على الجبل, لم يكن صغيرا. أصبح عظيما, وقد جعل  التلاميذ عظماء, لكي يستطيعوا إن يروه بعظمة ". وبالتالي فكيف يتزوج وينجب  وهو روح؟!*
* وعلينا الآن لكي نفهم حكاية  هذا النص المزعوم الذي تعلل به دان براون وكتاب كتاب " الدم المقدس، الكأس المقدسة  "؟ أن نفسره في ضوء بقية إنجيل فيليب وبقية الكتب الأبوكريفية الأخرى التي تكلمت عن  مريم المجدلية. ففي هذا الكتاب الأبوكريفي وردت الفقرة التالية التي تقترب كثيرا  مما جاء في الإنجيل القانوني الموحى به، والتي تصور مريم العذراء ومريم أم يعقوب  ومريم المجدلية في مصاحبة الرب باستمرار، فيقول: *
* " (1) كان هناك ثلاثة يسيرون  دائما مع الرب: مريم، أمه وأختها والمجدلية والتي كانت تدعى مرافقته. (2) أمه  وأختها ومرافقته كن يدعون مريم ".*
* وهذا يشبه ما جاء في الإنجيل  للقديس يوحنا: " وكانت  واقفات عند صليب يسوع أمه وأخت أمه مريم زوجة كلوبا ومريم المجدلية " (يو19 :25).*
* وفي القفرة التالية والتي  استعان بها دان بروان، وبعض الذين تعلقوا بفكره لأنه يناسب فكرهم وعقيدتهم من جهة  شخص المسيح، والذين حذفوا الفقرة الأولى منها لأنها تقلب الموضوع رأسا على عقب  نوضح، أنه يصف المجدلية، إذا لم نضع في الاعتبار الفراغ [000] الناتج من تلف  المخطوطة المنقول عنها، بأنها الحكمة العاقر أو العقيمة، والتي يصفها بشكل صوفي كأم  الملائكة، ويقول أنها رفيقته، ثم يليها فراغ [000]، ثم يذكر مريم المجدلية، يليها  فراغ [000]، ثم يتكلم عن حب المسيح لها، وحبه لمن كانت بهذه الصفات الروحية، وهو  نفسه، حسب أوصاف نفس الكتاب الأبوكريفي، إنجيل فيليب، روح ونور، لابد وأن يكون حباً  روحانياً، وقبلاته فيه لها مغزاها الروحي:*
* " أما عن الحكمة والتي تدعى " العاقر " فهي أم الملائكة ورفيقة ال [000]  مريم المجدلية [000] أحبها أكثر من كل التلاميذ واعتاد أن يقبلها في معظم الأحيان  في [000]. بقية التلاميذ [000] وقالوا له ," لماذا تحبها أكثر منا؟ فأجاب المخلص  وقال لهم: لماذا أنا لا أحبكم مثلها؟ عندما يكون رجل أعمى وآخر مبصر كليهما معاً في  الظلمة، فلا يختلف أحدهما عن الآخر، وعندما يأتي النور فالمبصر يرى النور والأعمى  يظل في الظلمة ". *
* وهو يصفها، هنا، بالمبصر الذي  يرى في النور. والأجزاء التي بين الأقواس هي أجزاء تالفة في المخطوطة ولا تظهر  الكلمات التي كانت مكتوبة فيها وقد تُركت عملية تكملتها لاجتهاد  العلماء.*
* أما عبارة " واعتاد أن  يقبلها في معظم الأحيان من فمها "، فهي عبارة غير دقيقة، لأن المخطوطة التي  وردت بها قديمة وبها أجزاء تالفة، كما بينّا أعلاه، ولم ترد فيها كلمة "  فمها " على الإطلاق، فقد وردت هكذا " واعتاد أن يقبلها في معظم الأحيان  من [000] "، ولم ترد كلمة معينة هنا،بل فراغ، وقد وضع بعض المترجمين كلمة من  فمها لسد هذا الفراغ، ولكن هذا غير علمي، فيمكن أن توضع كلمات مثل " يدها أو  وجهها " مثلاً، أو يترك الفراغ كما هو. كما لا يعني التقبيل هنا الجنس، فبحسب مفهوم  إنجيل فيليب نفسه فالمسيح روح محض، ولا يمكن أن تعني قبلته سوى علامة حب روحي لا  أكثر ولا أقل. فقد كانت قبلة الفم في بمفهومها الغنوسي بل واليهودي السري أيضاَ  تعني الاستنارة الروحية والعرس الروحي للمسيح ومن يتحد بهم روحياً من تلاميذه  وغيرهم، وهذا ما يؤكده إنجيل فيليب نفسه حيث يقول : " لأنه بقبلة يحبل الكامل  ويلد. ولهذا فنحن أيضاً نقّبل بعضنا بعض. فنقبل الإدراك من النعمة التي في أحدنا  الأخر " (58 :30-59 :6). ويقول كتاب رؤيا يعقوب، الأبوكريفي أيضاً، والذي كتب  في نفس القترة، ويصف المسيح في ظهوره وحديثه ليعقوب: " وقبل (المسيح) فمي،  واستحوذ علي قائلاً: أنظر يا حبيبي، سأكشف لك تلك الأشياء التي لا يعرفها  الذين في السماء ولا الذين على الأرض ". ويقول الباحثان الفرنسيان؛ ماري فرانس  اتشفوان وفريدرك لونوار: " من جهة أخرى فإن قراءة كاملة لانجيل فيلبس تؤيد تفسيراً  أخر. يظهر هذا النص الطويل نوعاً ما, على عكس الأناجيل الكنسية, ليس كرواية لحياة  يسوع, بل كمختارات لأمثال ينسب بعضها ليسوع " السيد " نيّة المؤلف أو المؤلفين ليست  الإتيان بمعرفة الوقائع, والإيماءات, وكلام المسيح, بل نقل تعليم باطني عبر جملة من  الأقوال والاستفسارات السرية, وقد اظهر أخصائيو نجع حمادي الصفة الغنوسية لهذا  النص, مؤلفاً تدريبياً حقيقياً حول الأعراس الروحية بين الله والروح البشرية  المستكينة, غير أن هذه الأعراس الأسطورية تحققت بفضل " النفث " (كلمة قبطية تقابل  الهواء باليونانية) الذي ينقله المسيح لتلامذته الحقيقيين. العديد من فقرات انجيل  فيليبس تستخدم صور " العناق " و " التقبيل " لتعني انتقال الروح أو النفث إلى  المتدرب بالسر. *
* كما يلاحظ الفيلسوف اللاهوتي الأرثوذكسي " جان ايفز لو لوب ". مؤلف  ترجمة أدبية متقنة للغاية لانجيل فيلبس, انطلاقاً من نص مينارد - أن معني قبلة يسوع  لمريم المجدلية غير مفهوم, إلا ذا وضعناه ليس فقط في الظرف الغنوسي, بل في ظرف  اليهودية السرية الخفية. غير أن كلمة " قبل " بالعبرية " ناشاك " Nachak تعني " التنفس سوية أو معاً ". العلم الروحاني  اليهودي يذكر نقل النفث الإلهي على صورة قبلة, وانه عند التقاء القبل ينتقل السر,  ويدخل " غرفة الزواج " التي هي في الحقيقة قدس الأقداس. هنا أذن, المعني المركزي  لانجيل فيلبس: حيث يقوم يسوع بنقل النفّث إلى تلامذته ليدخلهم غرفة العرس, وعبر  القبلة يدل على النقل بين الملقنين يصبح الرجل الكامل مخصباً بواسطة القبلة, وبهذه  القبلة يؤدي للولادة, لهذا نقبل بعضنا بعضاً ونعطي بالاتفاق ولادة الحب الموجود  فينا (انجيل فيلبس 59).*

* في هذا الظرف الرمزي العجيب,  تظهر مريم المجدلية أكثر منطقاً, وبمثابة نموذج التلميذ الكامل, أكثر منه كخليلة  للمسيح. هذا السبب الذي من اجله أصبح التلاميذ غيورين وسألوا لماذا يحبها أكثر  منهم. أن يكون نموذج التلميذ الكامل (من يتبادل القبلة مع المسيح) امرأة تظهر في  منطق النص, أنها تمثل اتحاد المذكر والمؤنث مثل الصورة في هذا العالم لاتحاد الروح  أو النفس مع الله. لكن كما في النصوص الغنوسية, الاتحاد الجسدي محقر, يجب أن يفهم  على انه الصورة أو نقطة الارتكاز لاتحاد روحي صرف, خلاصة انجيل فيلبس دون غموض ولبس  هي: " أن أولئك الذين كانوا منفصلين باستطاعتهم الاتحاد والتلقيح من جديد. جميع  أولئك الذين يمارسون المعانقة المقدسة, سيشعلون النور, ولن يولدوا كما نعمل في  الزيجات العادية التي تجري في الظلام "(1). *
* كما أن بقية النص يقول: "  وقد تضايق باقي التلاميذ من ذلك وعبروا عن استيائهم. وقالوا آه ," لماذا  تحبها أكثر منا؟ ". والسؤال هنا هو، لو كانت المجدلية هي زوجته فهل كان  التلاميذ يسألون مثل هذا السؤال؟ فهل يسأل معلم لماذا يحب زوجته أكثر من تلاميذه؟  والرب يسوع المسيح نفسه يقول، وينقل عنه القديس بولس قوله: " من اجل هذا  يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا " (مت19 :5، أف5 :31). لقد تضايقوا، بحسب مفهوم الكاتب، بسبب تفضيل وليس  بسبب زواج. *
* ولكي نعرف موقف بقية الكتب الأبوكريفية من مريم  المجدلية علينا أن نبحث في بقية النصوص التي أشارت إليها، وفيما يلي ما جاء عنها في  هذه الكتب الغنوسية: *

*(2)  الإنجيل حسب رواية مريم المجدلية:*
* هذا الكتاب، الذي كتب فيما بين  نهاية القرن الثاني وبداية الثالث، يصور المجدلية في صورة التلميذة المحبوبة من  المخلص أكثر من غيرها، بل الأكثر شجاعة من التلاميذ والرسل جميعاً! والأكثر إدراكاً  وحفظاً لكلامه، والتي سمعت منه ما لم يسمعه تلاميذه الآخرون من أسرار ملكوت الله،  والرائية التي رأت المخلص في عالم النور والروحيات والسماويات، بل والأكثر ثقة  وشجاعة من كل التلاميذ والرسل! ويزعم أنه بعد أن أمر المخلص تلاميذه بالكرازة في  العالم أجمع حزنوا وبكوا!! فشجعتهم وطمأنتهم وشرحت لهم ما لم يشرحه المخلص  لغيرها:*
* " (1) لكنهم حزنوا. وبكوا بكاءً شديدا, قائلين كيف نذهب لغير اليهود  ونبشر بانجيل الملكوت بابن الإنسان؟ فإن لم يحفظوه كيف سيحفظوننا؟ (2) ثم وقفت  مريم, وحيتهم جميعا. وقالت لإخوتها, لا تبكوا ولا تحزنوا ولا تتحيروا, لأن نعمته ستكون معكم  بالكامل وستحميكم. (3) لكن بالحري, دعونا نمجد عظمته, لأنه أعدنا وجعلنا للناس.  (4) وحين قالت مريم هذا. شعروا بالطمأنينة في قلوبهم, وبدأوا بمناقشة كلمات المخلص.(5) قال بطرس لمريم, أختاه نعلم أن المخلص احبك أكثر من  أي امرأة أخرى. (6) قولي لنا كلمات المخلص التي تذكرينها وتعرفينها, ولم  نسمعها من قبل. (7) أجابت مريم وقالت, ما هو مخفي عليكم سأطالب به  من أجلكم.  (8) وبدأت تقول لهم هذه الكلمات: أنا, رأيت الرب في رؤيا وقلت  له، يا رب لقد رأيتك اليوم في رؤيا, فرد قائلا لي، (9) مباركة أنت لأنك  لم ترتعشي لرؤيتي. لأنه حيث يكون العقل يكون الكنز.(10) قلت له, يا رب, كيف يرى الرؤيا من يراها, من خلال الروح أم من خلال النفس؟ (11) أجاب المخلص  وقال، لا ترى من خلال الروح أو النفس, ولكن العقل الذي بين الاثنين هو الذي يرى  الرؤيا وهي [000].*
* وفي فقرة أخرى يقول: " 000  هو.(10) والرغبة قالت, لم أراك تهبط, لكن الآن  أراك تصعد. لماذا تكذب ما دمت ملكي؟(11) أجابت الروح وقالت. أنا رأيتك ولم تريني ولا  تعرفني علي. كنت كثوبك ولم تعرفيني.(12) حين قالت هذا, ذهبت " الروح " بعيدا بابتهاج  شديد.(13) وثانية جاءت للقوة الثالثة, المسماة  الجهل.(14) وسألت القوة الروح, قائلة, إلى أين أنت  ذاهبة؟ بالشر مقيدة. ولكنك مقيدة لا تحكمي. (15) وقالت الروح. لماذا تحاكمينني, مع أني لم  أحاكم؟ (16) كنت مقيدة, رغم أني لم أكن مقيدة.  (17) لم يتم التعرف علي، ولكن عرفت أن الكل سيتلاشى. الأرضيات  والسماويات معاً. (18) حين قهرت الروح القوة الثالثة، ذهبت للأعلى ورأت القوة  الأربعة، التي أخذت سبعة أشكال. *

*(19) الشكل الأول هو الظلام، الثاني هو الرغبة، الثالث هو الجهل، الرابع  هو إثارة الموت، الخامس هو مملكة الجسد، السادس هي حماقة حكمة مملكة الجسد، السابع  هي الحكمة الرعناء. هذه هي القوى السبع للغيظ." *
* ويركز الكاتب في هذه الفقرة  على سبع خطايا مميتة، من الوجهة الغنوسية، هي؛ (1) " الجهل" و (2) " الظلام " و (3)  " الرغبة " و (4) " إثارة الموت" و (5) " مملكة الجسد " و (6) " حماقة مملكة الجسد  " و (7) " الحكمة الرعناء ". وهو تعليم غنوسي صوفي يعلي من قيمة المعرفة والتعفف  وقهر الجسد.*
* كما يبدو أن الكاتب قصد بالأشكال السبعة للخطايا الإشارة إلى الشياطين  السبعة التي أخرجها منها الرب يسوع كما ذكرت الأناجيل القانونية الموحى بها.  *
* ثم يتحول الكتاب لتصوير  أندراوس وبطرس، وبصفة خاصة بطرس، وكأنه لم يصدق إمكانية أن يكشف المخلص مثل هذه  الأمور والأسرار الروحية لامرأة، فيتصدى له لاوي، والذي بحسب الإنجيل للقديس مرقس  هو القديس متى الإنجيلي (مر2 :14)، مؤكداً أن تمييز المخلص وحبه لها جاء نتيجة  معرفته لها، باعتباره المخلص السمائي، كاشف الأسرار، كما يبدو في نصوص هذا الكتاب  الأبوكريفي، وإذا كان المخلص أراد ذلك فمن يعرف أكثر منه أو يرده: *
* (1) حين قالت مريم هذا، صمتت، لأن الكلام كان حتى هذه اللحظة كلام  المخلص معها. (2) لكن (أندراوس) أجاب قائلاً للأخوة، قولوا ما تودون قوله عما  قالته. فأنا أولاً وأخراً لا أصدق أن المخلص قال هذا. ومن المؤكد أن هذه التعاليم  أفكار غريبة. (3) أجاب بطرس متحدثاً بخصوص هذه الأمور. (4) وسألهم عن المخلص: هل  حقاً تحدث مع امرأة وحدهما وليس علناً أمامنا؟ هل سنستمع لها جميعاً؟ هل فضلها  علينا؟ (5) فبكت مريم وقالت لبطرس، أخي بطرس ماذا تظن؟ هل تظن أنني ابتدعت هذا من  تلقاء نفسي ومن قلبي، أو أنني أكذب فيما يختص بالمخلص؟ (6) أجاب لاوي قائلاً لبطرس:  " بطرس أنت دائماً سريع الغضب ". (7) الآن أراك تنافس المرأة كعدو. (8) لكن إذا كان  المخلص قد جعلها ذات قيمة، فمن أنت إذا حتى ترفضها؟ بالطبع فأن المخلص يعرفها بشكل  جيد.(9) ولهذا أحبها أكثر منا. فبالحري يجب أن نخجل ونختار الرجل المناسب، ونفترق  كما أمرنا وأن نبشر بالإنجيل، دون أن نضع شروطاً لم يضعها المخلص.(10) وحين سمعوا  هذا بدأوا بالابتعاد للكرازة والتبشير ".*
* وهنا نص قاطع وهو ما نسب لبطرس  أنه قال: " هل حقاً تحدث مع امرأة وحيدين وليس علناً أمامنا؟ "!! وهذا القول  يؤكد بشكل قاطع أن المجدلية كانت بالنسبة لبطرس واليهود، في عصر كتابة هذا الكتاب  الأبوكريفي، أجنبية، وبحسب الفكر اليهودي، كانت محرمة بالنسبة لهم، فهو ليس من  محارمها، فهو ليس أبيها ولا أخاها ولا زوجها، بل أجنبية بالنسبة له!! وهذا له ما  يشبهه في الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا، عندما رأي التلاميذ أن الرب يتكلم مع المرأة  السامرية على البئر وحدهما، يقول الكتاب: " وكانوا  يتعجبون أنه يتكلم مع امرأة. ولكن لم  يقل احد ماذا تطلب او لماذا تتكلم معها " (يو4 :27). *
* وهذا يكذب فكر الكاتب ومن تبعه  في ذلك بشكل مطلق، لأنها لو كانت زوجته كما زعمت الأفكار الملفقة، لما أستغرب أحد  لحديثه معها وهما وحدهما دون أن يكون معهما مِحِرم، أو أي إنسان آخر؟!!  *

*(3) إنجيل توما:*
* وفي هذا الكتاب يرد النص  التالي والذي يؤكد الفكر الغنوسي الذي يعتقد بالخلاص عن طريق المعرفة، معرفة  الإنسان لنفسه، في جوهرها الروحي، ومعرفة الإله السامي عن طريق المسيح المنبثق منه،  المولود منه، كنور من نور، والذي يدعو للنسك والتعفف عن العلاقات الزواجية، ويرى  خلاص المجدلية في أن تكون روحاً حياً يشبه الذكور، فيقول: *
* " قال سمعان  بطرس لهم: " لترحل مريم عنا لان النساء لا تستحق الحياة ". فقال يسوع: " أنا سوف  أقودها لأجعلها ذكرا حتى تصبح هي أيضا روحا حيا يشبهكم أيها الذكور، لأن كل امرأة  تجعل نفسها ذكرا ستدخل ملكوت السموات ".*

*(4) حكمة الإيمان (Pistis Sophia):*
* وفي هذا الكتاب نجد تقارباً  كبيراً بين المجدلية والقديسة مريم العذراء من جهة البركة ووصف كليهما بالمباركة  بركة تفوق الجميع، كما يتكون نص الكتاب كله من حوارات بين المخلص ومريم العذراء  ومريم المجدلية يتعذر علينا، في أغلب الأحيان، أن نميز أن كانت المتكلمة أو  المستمعة للمخلص هي مريم العذراء أم المجدلية. والكتاب كله حوارات وأحاديث روحية  صوفية تتركز على عالم النور والروحيات، هذا العالم الذي يركز على الروح وعالم الروح  وخلاصه من الجسد. ونختار الفقرة التالية التي يمكن أن نميز فيها اسم المجدلية  بسهولة: *
* " وصية السر الأول، أنا نظرت ثانية إلى عالم الجنس البشري، ووجدت مريم،  تقدمت وأعطيت تفسيراتهم. " مريم، أم يسوع، جاءت متقدمة، أجابت هي، بل يسوع وقال: "  أنت أيضا مريم، أنت تسلمت من الذين هم متقدون وأعطيتي تفسيراتهم ". فتقدمت مريم أم  يسوع، وأجابت هي، بل يسوع: " أنت أيضاً مريم، أنت تسلمت من التي هي عذراء النور  بحسب النور، أنت ومريم الأخرى [المجدلية] المباركة ". *
* والخلاصة التي نصل إليها هنا  هي، أن ما جاء بالكتب الأبوكريفية يتفق مع بعض ما جاء في أسفار العهد الجديد  القانونية، الموحى بها، ويختلف عنها في تصويره للمجدلية كرسوله للعالم ورائية ترى  رؤى سماوية، وقريبة من فكر المسيح الروحاني النوراني، ومثيلة للعذراء القديسة مريم  في القداسة، وأن المخلص جعلها كالذكر روحياً لكي تدخل الملكوت.*
* وهذا لا يفيد دان براون ولا  غيره في أثبات أن المسيح قد تزوج وأنجب نسلاً، لأن ثمر الروح هو روح، وثمر الجسد هو  جسد. وهذه الكتب تتكلم عن كائن روحاني نوراني من عالم النور والأرواح والكائنات  النورانية الذي فيه " لا يزوجون  ولا يتزوجون بل يكونون كملائكة الله في السماء " (مت22: 30).*
​​ *(1) شفرة دافنشي التحقيق. ترجمة د سليم طنوس ص  116-117.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: مريم المجدلية هل هي الكأس المقدسة؟ وهل كانت زوجة للمسيح؟  رداً على كتاب شفرة دافنشي  القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير*

*الفصل السابع*​ *كيف قُبلت الأناجيل القانونية ولماذا رُفضت الكتب  الأبوكريفية؟*​ 
* يدعي نقاد المسيحية، بدون سند  أو دليل، وبناء على مجرد افتراضات مسبقة مبنية على فكرهم الخاص وعقائدهم الدينية  التي لا تتفق مع المسيحية في عقائدها الجوهرية، أن الكنيسة الأولى كانت تمتلك عشرات  الأناجيل والأسفار المقدسة، وقد رفضتها جميعاً، ولم تبق منها إلا على أربعة فقط، هي  التي كانت تتلاءم مع أفكارها وعقائدها التي تقررت في مجمع نيقية!! *
* ومن هؤلاء دان براون، ومن على  شاكلته، فلكي يعطي، بروان، مصداقية لنظرياته الملفقة، التي لا علاقة لها بالإنجيل  ولا بفكر هراطقة القرون الأولى ولا بالتاريخ عموماً، راح يلفق التهم للإنجيل دون  وعي أو فهم أو دراسة، كعادة كل الذين يهاجمون الكتاب المقدس من كل لون وفي كل زمان،  قال في الفصل الخامس والخمسين من ص 234 إلى 244 ما يلي:*
* " إن الكتاب المقدس هو نتاج  إنسان, يا عزيزتي. وليس من الله. وهو لم يهبط بشكل خارق من الغيوم. فقد ألفه  الإنسان لتسجيل الأحداث التاريخية لأزمنة مضطربة, وقد تطور من خلال ترجمات وإضافات  ومراجعات لا حصر لها. ولا يملك التاريخ نسخة محددة للكتاب 000 كان يسوع المسيح  شخصية تاريخية ذات تأثير مذهل, قد يكون أكثر قائد غامض وملهم عرفه العالم, وكالمسيا  المتنبأ عنه، فقد اسقط يسوع ملوكاً وألهم الملايين, وابتكر فلسفات جديدة, وكان  يمتلك حقاً شرعياً للمطالبة بعرش ملك اليهود حيث أنه كان ينحدر من سلالة الملك  سليمان والملك داوود, وبسبب ذلك كله, تم تسجيل حياته بيد الآلاف من أتباعه عبر كل  الأرض 000 كان هناك أكثر من ثمانين إنجيلاً تأخذ في الاعتبار للعهد الجديد, إلا أن  القليل منها فقط تم اختياره في النهاية وهي انجيل متي ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا "!!  *
* " من الذي قرر أي أنجيل يتم  اختياره؟ 000 السخرية الجوهرية في المسيحية! فالكتاب المقدس كما نعرفه اليوم, كان  قد جمع على يد الإمبراطور الوثني قسطنطين العظيم 000 الذي كان وثنياً طوال حياته  وتم تعميده وهو علي سرير الموت, حيث كان اضعف من أن يقاوم "!! *
* " فقد كانت هناك الآلاف من  الوثائق التي قد سجلت حياته (المسيح) علي أنها حياة إنسان مائت. ولكي يعيد كتابة  كتب التاريخ، عرف قسطنطين أنه بحاجة لعمل جريء، ومن هنا انبثقت أعمق لحظة في تاريخ  المسيحية 000 فقد فوض قسطنطين بكتاب مقدس جديد وقام بتمويله. وحذف الأناجيل التي  تحدثت عن المسيح كإنسان وزين تلك التي أظهرت المسيح بصفات إلهية. وحرمت الأناجيل  الأولي وتم جمعها وحرقها 000 وكان كل من يفضل الأناجيل الممنوعة على نسخة قسطنطين,  يتهم بالهرطقة وكلمة مهرطق تعود إلى تلك اللحظة التاريخية. وان الكلمة اللاتينية  هيرتيكوس (haereticus) تعني " الاختيار ". لذا فإن أولئك الذين "  اختاروا " التاريخ الأصلي للمسيح كانوا أول هراطقة العالم "!! *
* ومثل هذا الرجل، الذي سنوضح  أكاذيبه وتلفيقاته، في الصفحات التالية، هناك العديدون ممن يفكرون بطريقته، فقط  لمحاولة الإيهام بصحة ما يفترضونه مسبقا"!! فيقول أحدهم، جامعاً لمعظم مزاعم غالبية  من يقولون بهذه الأفكار:*
* " والحقيقة أن معظم الدراسين  يؤكدون وجود عدد كبير من الأناجيل كتبها أتباع او حواريو المسيح ورغم وجود هذا  العدد الكبير من النصوص ذات الأهمية التاريخية والقداسة فان الكنيسة اعتمدت أربعة  فقط من هذه الأناجيل كتبها متى ومرقص ولوقا ويوحنا تمثل فيما بينها ما اصطلح على  تسميته " العهد الجديد " والأعجب أن الإنجيل كما نعرفه اليوم تم جمعه على يد  الإمبراطور الروماني الوثني قسطنطين العظيم الذي اعتنق المسيحية وهو على فراش  الموت، ومنحها الاعتراف الرسمي في الإمبراطورية الرومانية، وفى هذه الأيام الأولى  لتشكيل المسيحية في صورتها الرسمية تم اقتراح فكرة المسيح ابن الرب والتصويت عليها  بين أعضاء المجلس النيقاوي لتسود فكرة ألوهية المسيح وان أتباعه لا يمكنهم التحرر  من خطاياهم إلا عبر طريق وحيد يمر بالكنيسة الكاثوليكية الرومانية ".*
* والحقيقة أننا لا نعرف ما الذي  يجعله يجزم ويقول قوله الغريب هذا وخاصة قوله: " والحقيقة أن معظم الدراسين  يؤكدون وجود عدد كبير من الأناجيل كتبها أتباع أو حواريو المسيح "!! فمن هم  معظم الدارسين الذين يتكلم عنهم؟!*
* وهنا، وقبل الدخول في التفاصيل  لنا عدة ملاحظات وأسئلة هي:*
*(1) هل الإنجيل (العهد الجديد) نتاج بشري أم كلمة الله المعطاة بروحه  القدوس؟*
*(2) هل تطور من خلال إضافات وترجمات لا حصر لها؟ *
*(3) هل لا يملك التاريخ نسخة واحدة صحيحة للإنجيل؟*
*(4) هل كان هناك أكثر من ثمانين إنجيلا حرمتها الكنيسة؟*
*(5) من الذي قرر قانونية أسفار العهد الجديد، وفي أي مجمع؟*
*(6) من الذي حرم الكتب المرفوضة والمعروفة الأبوكريفية وفي أي  مجمع؟*
*(7) وهل تكلمت عن قصة الكأس المقدسة الحقيقة أو حتى غيرها؟*
*(8) وهل تكلمت مخطوطات قمران أصلاً عن خدمة المسيح أو عن  الكأس؟*
*(9) هل كان للفاتيكان أي دور في كل ذلك؟*
*(10) هل كانت هذه الكتب، أصلا، مدرجة على جدول أعمال مجمع نيقية؟  *

*1 – وحي أسفار العهد الجديد وقانونيتها:*
* هؤلاء النقاد، من كل لون،  بفروضهم المسبقة المبنية على أفكارهم وعقائدهم الخاصة، يتكلمون فيما لا يعلمون، أو  يتجاهلون الحقائق الواضحة بسبب ما يعتقدون!! ونقول لهم جميعاً أن الكنيسة مؤسسة على  تسليم رسولي غير منقطع، بل ومنظم، من خلال الرب يسوع المسيح نفسه، كلمة الله النازل  من السماء، فالرب يسوع المسيح قد أختار تلاميذه الأثنى عشر وسماهم رسلاً وتلمذهم  على يديه ليكونوا شهودا له ولأعماله وأقواله وليحملوا رسالته (الإنجيل) لجميع  الأمم، ككلمة الله المتجسد. وقال لهم " أنا اخترتكم وأقمتكم لتذهبوا وتأتوا بثمر  ويدوم ثمركم. لكي يعطيكم الآب كل ما طلبتم باسمي " (يو16:15). وتلمذهم على يديه  حوالي ثلاث سنوات ونصف عاشوا فيها معه وتعايشوا معه بصورة كاملة، فقد تركوا كل شيء  وتبعوه " ها نحن قد تركنا كل شيء وتبعناك  " (مت19: 27؛مر10:28؛لو18:28)، أكلوا معه وشربوا، دخلوا معه وخرجوا، وكان هو،  وليس سواه، ورأوا كل أعماله بعيونهم وسمعوا كل ما قال وعلم ولمسوه بأيديهم. وكشف  لهم أسرار ملكوت السموات " وقال لهم لأنه قد أعطي لكم أن تعرفوا أسرار ملكوت  السموات " (11:13)، وكشف لهم عن حقيقة ذاته باعتباره ابن الله الحي، الابن  الوحيد الذي في حضن الآب، وتجلى لهم بمجد على الجبل، وكشف لهم كل ما سيحدث له من  آلام وصلب وقيامة وحتى صعوده.*
* ولأعدادهم لهذه المهمة الإلهية  السامية، مهمة نشر إنجيل الملكوت، زودهم بالسلطان الرسولي وفسر لهم كل ما تنبأ به  عنه جميع أنبياء العهد القديم ووعدهم بالروح القدس ليحل عليهم ويسكن فيهم فيقودهم  ويذكرهم بكل ما عمله وعلمه الرب ويعلمهم أمورا جديدة، ويرشدهم للحق. فقد كان الرسل  هم شهود العيان الذين سمعوه ورأوه ولمسوه وكان معهم شاهدان آخران هما نبوات العهد  القديم والروح القدس الذي يشهد فيهم وبهم ومن خلالهم:*
* وبعد حلول الروح القدس عليهم  حمل تلاميذ المسيح ورسله الإنجيل، البشارة السارة والخبر المفرح للعالم كله وكان  الروح القدس يعمل فيهم وبهم ويوجههم ويقودهم ويرشدهم ويتكلم على لسانهم وبفمهم.  وهكذا كرز التلاميذ وبشروا بالإنجيل للمسكونة كلها يقودهم الروح القدس. وكانوا خير  شهود له " فيسوع هذا أقامه الله ونحن جميعا شهود لذلك " (أع32:2)  ‎، " ورئيس الحياة قتلتموه الذي أقامه الله من  الأموات ونحن شهود لذلك " (أع15:3)، " ‎ونحن شهود له بهذه الأمور والروح القدس أيضا الذي أعطاه الله للذين يطيعونه " (أع32:5)، " ونحن شهود بكل ما فعل  في كورة اليهودية وفي أورشليم. الذي أيضا قتلوه معلقين إياه على خشبة "  (أع39:10). أو كما يقول القديس يوحنا: " الذي كان من البدء الذي سمعناه الذي  رأيناه بعيوننا الذي شاهدناه ولمسته أيدينا من جهة كلمة الحياة. فان الحياة أظهرت  وقد رأينا ونشهد ونخبركم بالحياة الأبدية التي كانت عند الآب وأظهرت لنا. الذي  رأيناه وسمعناه نخبركم به لكي يكون لكم أيضا شركة معنا. وأما شركتنا نحن فهي مع  الآب ومع ابنه يسوع المسيح 000 ونكتب إليكم هذا لكي يكون فرحكم كاملا "  (1يو1:1-4)، وكما يشهد القديس بطرس قائلاً " لأننا لم  نتبع خرافات مصنعة إذ عرّفناكم بقوة ربنا يسوع المسيح ومجيئه بل قد كنا معاينين  عظمته. لأنه اخذ من الله الآب كرامة ومجدا إذ اقبل عليه صوت كهذا من المجد  الأسنى هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي أنا سررت به. ونحن سمعنا هذا الصوت مقبلا من  السماء إذ كنا معه في الجبل المقدس " (2بط16:1-18).*
* كان الرسل هم المستودع الأمين  لكل ما عمله وعلمه الرب يسوع المسيح ومن ثم فقد تساوت وصاياهم وتعاليمهم، التي  نطقوها بالروح القدس، مع تعاليم أنبياء العهد القديم ومع وصايا الرب نفسه، التي  تسلموها منه، وصارت وصيتهم هي وصية الرب وتعاليمهم هي تعاليمه؛ يقول القديس بطرس  بالروح " لتذكروا الأقوال التي قالها سابقا الأنبياء والقديسون ووصيتنا نحن  الرسل وصية الرب والمخلص " (2بط2:3)، ويقول القديس يهوذا الرسول " أخو يعقوب "  (أع1: 17)، " وأما أنتم أيها الأحباء فاذكروا الأقوال التي قالها سابقاً رسل  ربنا يسوع المسيح " (يه 17). *
* وقد سلم الرسل لأعضاء الكنيسة،  وبصفة خاصة القادة، ما تسلموه هم من الرب ونفذوا وصيته التي أوصاهم بها قبل صعوده  مباشرة. وكان الروح القدس يحفظ الكلمة سواء بالنسبة للرسل أو لمن سلموهم الأخبار  السارة والذين كانوا بدورهم يسلمونها لآخرين أكفاء " وما سمعته منى بشهود كثيرين  أودعه أناساً أمناء يكونون أكفاء أن يعلموا آخرين أيضا " (2تي2:2). وكان الرسول  بولس يمتدح أهل كورنثوس لحفظهم وحفاظهم على ما تسلموه " فأمدحكم أيها الأخوة على  أنكم تذكرونني في كل شئ وتحفظون التعاليم كما سلمتها إليكم " (1كو2:11)، ويشكر  الله من أجل أهل روما لإطاعتهم التسليم الرسولي من القلب " فشكراً لله أنكم كنتم  عبيداً للخطية ولكنكم أطعتم من القلب صورة التعليم التي تسلمتموها "  (رو17:6)، ويقول لأهل تسالونيكى " فأثبتوا إذاً أيها الأخوة وتمسكوا بالتقليد  الذي تعلمتموه سواء بالكلام أم برسالتنا " (2تس15:2)، ويقول القديس لوقا  الإنجيلي بالروح أن ما سلمه الرسل للكنيسة كان مؤكداً عندهم " الأمور المتيقنة  عندنا كما سلمها إلينا الذين كانوا من البدء معاينين (شهود عيان)  وخداماً للكلمة " (لو1:1و2).*
* ويقول القديس أغناطيوس  الإنطاكي تلميذ بطرس الرسول " أثبتوا إذاً على تعاليم الرب والرسل "(1). *
*" ثابروا على الاتحاد بإلهنا يسوع المسيح وبالأسقف وبوصايا الرسل  " (2).*
* ويقول أكليمندس الروماني تلميذ  بولس الرسول والذي يقول عنه القديس إريناؤس أنه " رأى الرسل القديسين وتشاور  معهم "(3)؛ "  من أجلنا استلم الرسل الإنجيل من الرب يسوع المسيح ويسوع المسيح أرسل من الله  (الآب) "(4).*
* ويقول بوليكاربوس الذي رافق  الرسل خاصة القديس يوحنا الحبيب " فلنخدمه (المسيح) بخوف وتقوى كما يأمرنا هو  والرسل الذين بشرونا بالإنجيل والأنبياء الذين أعلنوا لنا عن مجيء الرب "(5).*
* ويقول القديس إريناؤس أسقف  ليون (120-202م) " إذ أن الرسل وضعوا في أيدي الكنيسة كل الأمور التي تخص الحق  بغزارة وفيرة، مثل رجل غنى (أكتنز ماله) في بنك، لذلك فكل إنسان أيا كان يستطيع أن  يسحب منها ماء الحياة "(6).*
* هؤلاء المسيحيون الأولون حفظوا  ما سمعوه بآذانهم وما شاهدوا بأعينهم وما سلمه لهم الرسل، فقد صاروا لهم تلاميذاً،  وحافظوا عليه حتى الموت وكان الروح القدس يعمل فيهم وأيضا بهم. وكانوا كيهود سابقين  مدربين على حفظ كلمة الله وحفظ تقليد آبائهم حيث أنهم اعتادوا على ذلك جيداً. وقد  برهنت الدراسات التي قام بها أحد العلماء ويدعى جيرهارديسون B.  Gerhardsson (1961م) على أن معلمي اليهودية، الربيين " كانوا يعلمون تلاميذهم ويحفظونهم تقاليد اليهودية  في قوالب وأشكال معينة ومفردات تحفظ عن ظهر قلب، وأنه كانت لديهم وسائل وطرق متعددة  للمساعدة على الحفظ وتقوية الذاكرة. هذه الوسائل التعليمية التي اتبعوها جعلتهم  يحفظون التقليد لمئات السنين شفوياً قبل أن يوضع في شكل مكتوب. ولأن تلاميذ المسيح  ورسله كانوا من اليهود وكان معظم معلمي المسيحية الأولين من اليهود وكان بعضهم  تلاميذاً ليوحنا المعمدان وكان بعضهم من الربيين أيضا، ولذا فمن الطبيعي أن  يستخدموا نفس الوسائل السائدة بينهم في التعليم المسيحي ونقل التسليم الرسولي،  الإنجيل، شفاهة ".*
* وكان التقليد أو التسليم  الرسولي المسيحي، الإنجيل، أسهل بكثير في حفظه شفوياً من التقليد اليهودي، فقد كان  شخص المسيح الحي الصاعد إلى السماء، أعماله وأقواله وحياته أثناء التجسد، هو هدف  ومحور وجوهر وغاية الإنجيل، وكان الروح القدس يعمل في الرسل شهود العيان الأحياء،  فكان التعليم المسيحي تعليماً حياً يقوم على شخص حي ورسل أحياء ومؤمنين شهود عيان  للرب الحي والإنجيل الحي، وذلك بعكس التعليم اليهودي الذي اعتمد على تحفيظ آيات  التوراة وتقليد الآباء.*
* وقد برهنت الدراسات أيضاً على  أنه كان هناك بعض المذكرات الصغيرة والملحوظات المكتوبة التي استخدمت في حفظ أقوال  الرب وأعماله كالموعظة على الجبل والنبوّات التي تنبأ بها أنبياء العهد القديم  وفسرها هو بنفسه لتلاميذه، وبعض أعماله ومعجزاته، ويشير القديس لوقا لمثل هذه  الوثائق بقوله: " لأن كثيراً من الناس أخذوا يدونون رواية الأحداث التي جرت  بيننا كما سلمها الذين كانوا من البدء شهود عيان للكلمة " (لو1:1). هذه  الملحوظات المكتوبة قد يرجع بعضها إلى ما قبل الصلب والقيامة.*
* وقد ساعدت أساليب الحفظ  والوثائق (المذكرات) المكتوبة على حفظ الإنجيل الشفوي ووصوله إلى درجة كبيرة من  الثبات قبل تدوين الإنجيل المكتوب بفترة طويلة. فقد كان التسليم الشفوي المحفوظ  بعمل الروح القدس دقيق جداً والاعتناء بحفظه يفوق الوصف وكان للمذكرات المكتوبة  قيمة عظمى سواء قبل تدوين الإنجيل أو عند التدوين. *
* يقول القديس أكليمندس الإسكندري (150 - 215)  المعروف بخليفة خلفاء الرسل والذي حفظ عنهم التقليد، والذي يقول عنه المؤرخ الكنسي  يوسابيوس القيصري أنه كان " متمرساً في الأسفار المقدسة "(7):  " وقد حافظ هؤلاء الأشخاص على التقليد الحقيقي للتعليم المبارك،  المسلم مباشرة من الرسل القديسين بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا وبولس، إذ كان الابن يتسلمه عن  أبيه 000  حتى وصل إلينا بإرادة الله لنحافظ على هذه البذار  الرسولية "(8).*
*2 – تدوين الإنجيل وقبوله ككلمة الله منذ لحظة استلامه من  الرسل:*
* ومع امتداد ملكوت الله وانتشار  المسيحية في دول عديدة ومدن كثيرة وقرى لا حصر لها سواء بواسطة الرسل أو بواسطة  تلاميذهم مع انتشار اجتماعات العبادة الأسبوعية والليتورجية والتي وجدت حيثما وجد  المسيحيون، وذلك فضلاً عن رحيل الرسل شهود العيان من هذا العالم إلى العالم الآخر،  ظهرت الحاجة للإنجيل المكتوب ليكون المرجع الباقي والدائم والثابت للمؤمنين في كل  مكان وزمان إلى المجيء الثاني، أي أن ضرورة تدوين الإنجيل كانت حتمية. ومن هنا طلب  المؤمنون من الرسل أن يدونوا لهم ما نادى لهم به معلموهم وما حفظوه  شفوياً:*
* يقول أكليمندس الإسكندري: " لما كرز بطرس بالكلمة جهاراً في روما. وأعلن  الإنجيل بالروح طلب كثيرون من الحاضرين إلى مرقس أن يدون أقواله لأنه لازمه  وقتاً طويلاً وكان يتذكرها. وبعد أن دون الإنجيل سلمه لمن طلبوه ".  *
* وتقول الوثيقة الموراتورية التي ترجع لسنة 170م:  " الإنجيل الرابع هو بواسطة يوحنا أحد التلاميذ, إذ عندما توسل إليه زملاؤه  (التلاميذ) والأساقفة في ذلك قال: صوموا معي ثلاثة أيام ونحن نتفاوض مع بعضنا بكل  ما يوحي الله به إلينا. ففي هذه الليلة عينها أعلن لأندراوس أحد الرسل أن يوحنا  عليه أن يكتب كل شيء تحت اسمه والكل يصدق على ذلك ". *
* وقد دونت معظم أسفار العهد  الجديد قبل سنة 70 ميلادية عندما كان معظم تلاميذ المسيح ورسله أحياء وقبلت الكنيسة  هذه الأسفار فور تدوينها واستخدمها الرسل في *
*كرازتهم كالإنجيل المكتوب، فقد كتبت بناء  على طلب المؤمنين الذين تسلموها من الرسل، الذين سبق أن سلموها لهم شفوياً، كتبت  بناء على طلبهم وتحت سمعهم وبصرهم وكانوا من قبل يحفظونها شفوياً،  فقد دونت بالروح القدس لهم وأمامهم وبمعرفتهم ومن ثم قبلوها بكل قداسة  ووقار ككلمة الله الموحى بها من الروح القدس. وكان الرسل أنفسهم يقبلون ما يكتبه  أحدهم بالروح القدس، واثقين بالروح القدس الذي فيهم، أنها كلمة الله التي سبق أن  تسلموها من سيدهم وتكلموا بها مسوقين من الروح القدس كما وعدهم، ودونوها أيضاً  بالروح القدس. وعلى سبيل  المثال فقد أقتبس القديس بولس من الإنجيل للقديس لوقا، كسفر مقدس وموحى به، ومن سفر  التثنية بصيغة واحدة هي " لأن الكتاب يقول " والتي تعنى الكتاب المقدس "  لأن الكتاب يقول لا تكم ثوراً دارساً (تث4:25) والفاعل مستحق أجرته "  (لو7:10) " (1تى18:5). كما أشار القديس بطرس لوحي وانتشار كل رسائل القديس بولس  فقال " واحسبوا أناة ربنا خلاصا كما كتب إليكم أخونا الحبيب بولس أيضا بحسب  الحكمة المعطاة له كما في الرسائل كلها أيضا متكلما فيها عن هذه الأمور التي  فيها أشياء عسرة الفهم يحرفها غير العلماء وغير الثابتين كباقي الكتب أيضا  لهلاك أنفسهم " (2بط15:3،16). وأقتبس القديس يهوذا أخو يعقوب في رسالته من رسالة  القديس بطرس الثانية (2بط2:3-3) بقوله " وأما انتم أيها الأحباء فاذكروا الأقوال  التي قالها سابقا رسل ربنا يسوع المسيح. فإنهم قالوا لكم انه في الزمان الأخير  سيكون قوم مستهزئون سالكين بحسب شهوات فجورهم " (يه18،19). *
* وكان هذا موقف الآباء  الرسوليين، تلاميذ الرسل وخلفائهم الذين تسلموها منهم ككلمة الله واقتبسوا منها  واستشهدوا بها ككلمة الله. فقد اقتبس القديس أكليمندس الروماني من الأناجيل الثلاثة  الأولى واقتبس من الرسائل إلى أفسس والعبرانيين و1كورنثوس و1تيموثاؤس وتيطس، ورسالة  يعقوب، كما يدل ما كتبه على معرفة واضحة بالإنجيل للقديس يوحنا، باعتبارها جميعاً  كلمة الله المعطاة بالروح القدس. ثم يقول عن رسالة القديس بولس الرسول التي أُرسلت  إليهم من قبل " انظروا إلى رسالة بولس الطوباوي. ماذا كتب لكم في بداية الكرازة  بالإنجيل؟ في الواقع فقد كتب لكم بوحي من الروح القدس *
*رسالة تتعلق به وبكيفا (أي بطرس) وأبولوس ".*

* وأكد القديس أغناطيوس الإنطاكي  على المساواة بين ما كتبه الرسل وبين أسفار العهد القديم باعتبارهما، كليهما، كلمة  الله المكتوبة بالروح القدس وأسفار مقدسة وأستشهد فيها بما جاء في الإنجيل للقديس  متى والإنجيل للقديس لوقا وسفر أعمال الرسل وما جاء في الرسائل إلى رومية و1كورنثوس  وأفسس وكولولسى و1تسالونيكى، وكانت آيات الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا مؤثرة جداً على عقله  وفكره وقلبه، ويبدو أنه كان السفر المفضل لديه. كما أشار لوحي كل رسائل  القديس بولس الرسول وإيمان الكنيسة في عصره أنها كلمة الله فقال: " وقد اشتركتم  في الأسرار مع القديس بولس الطاهر الشهيد المستحق كل بركة 000 الذي يذكركم في كل  رسائله بالمسيح يسوع "(9).*
* واقتبس القديس بوليكاربوس 100  مرة من 17 سفراً من أسفار العهد الجديد؛ الأناجيل الثلاثة الأولى وسفر أعمال الرسل  والرسائل إلى كورنثوس 1و2 وغلاطية وأفسس وفيلبى وتسالونيكى 1و2 وتيموثاؤس 1و2  والعبرانيين ورسالة بطرس الأولى ورسالة يوحنا الأولى. ومثل الآباء في عصره وفى فجر  الكنيسة الباكر فقد أكد على وحي رسائل القديس بولس ككلمة الله الموحى بها فقال:  " فلا أنا ولا أي إنسان آخر قادر على أن يصل إلى حكمة المبارك والممجد بولس الذي  كان قائماً يعلم بين الذين عاشوا في تلك الأيام، وعلم الحق بدقة وثبات، وبعد رحيله  ترك لكم رسائل إذا درستموها صرتم قادرين على أن تبنوا إيمانكم الذي تسلمتموه  "(10). كما أقتبس  في فقرة واحدة آيتين واحدة من سفر المزامير والأخرى من الرسالة إلى أفسس بقوله "  كما قيل في الكتب المقدسة: أغضبوا ولا تخطئوا (مز5:4) لا تغرب الشمس على غيظكم  (أف46:4) " حيث أكد لنا نظرة الكنيسة في عصره إلى كل منهما باعتباره سفر مقدس وكلمة  الله.*
* وكانت تنسخ نسخاً من هذه  الأسفار المقدسة وترسل للكنائس القريبة والمجاورة، وكانت كل كنيسة تحتفظ بالسفر  الذي كتب لها أصلاً، سواء كان هذا السفر إنجيلاً من الأناجيل الأربعة أو رسالة من  رسائل الرسل أو سفر الأعمال أو سفر الرؤيا، وتحتفظ بنسخ من الأسفار التي كتبت أو  أرسلت للكنائس الأخرى. يقول القديس بولس في رسالته إلى كولوسى: " ومتى  قرئت عندكم هذه الرسالة فاجعلوها تقرا أيضا في كنيسة اللاودكيين والتي من لاودكية  تقراونها انتم أيضا " (كو16:4).*
* وكانت تقرأ في اجتماعات  العبادة الأسبوعية في الكنائس، خاصة في أيام الأحد، ويؤكد سفر الرؤيا على ترتيب  الكنيسة وطقسها في قراءة الأسفار المقدسة في الاجتماعات والقداسات، وعلى حقيقة وحي  السفر، فيقول " طوبى للذي يقرا وللذين يسمعون أقوال النبوة ويحفظون ما هو مكتوب  فيها لان الوقت قريب " (رؤ3:1)، وتتكرر في السفر عبارة " من له أذن فليسمع  ما يقوله الروح للكنائس " سبع مرات (رؤ7:2،11،17،29؛6:3،13،22)، و" من له  أذن فليسمع " (رؤ9:13). ويقول القديس يوستينوس الشهيد في بداية القرن الثاني:  " وفى يوم الأحد يجتمع كل الذين يعيشون في المدن أو في الريف معاً في مكان واحد  وتقرأ مذكرات الرسل (الأناجيل) أو كتابات الأنبياء بحسب ما يسمح الوقت "(11).*

*3 – لم تتسلم الكنيسة سوى أسفار العهد الجديد ال 27  فقط:*
* كانت أسفار العهد الجديد  السبعة وعشرين هي وحدها التي سلمها الرسل وقبلتها الكنيسة ككلمة الله المكتوبة  بالروح القدس، ولم يكن هناك أي كتاب منسوب للرسل غيرها، ولم يظهر أي كتاب من الكتب  الأبوكريفية حتى منتصف القرن الثاني، فيما بين سنة 150 و 450م، وذلك بشهادة جميع  العلماء والنقاد بكل مدارسهم واتجاهاتهم الفكرية والنقدية. أي بعد انتقال الرسل  وخلفائهم، الآباء الرسوليين من العالم بعشرات ومئات السنين. وفي منتصف  النصف الثاني من القرن الثاني وفي أوج وذروة وجود الهرطقة الغنوسية كان هناك  القديس إيريناؤس (120 - 202م)، أسقف ليون، بفرنسا حاليا، وأحد الذين  تتلمذوا على أيدي تلاميذ الرسل، خاصة القديس بوليكاربوس، كما أكد هو نفسه، كما بينا  أعلاه، وخلفائهم، وكما يقول القديس جيروم " من المؤكد أنه كان تلميذا  لبوليكاربوس "(12)، والذي كان حلقة الوصل بين الآباء  الرسوليين تلاميذ الرسل ومن جاءوا بعده، وقد كتب مجموعة من الكتب بعنوان " ضد  الهراطقة " دافع فيها عن المسيحية وأسفارها المقدسة وأقتبس منها حوالي 1064 اقتباسا  منها 626 من الأناجيل الأربعة وحدها و325 من رسائل القديس بولس الرسول الأربع عشرة  و112 من بقية أسفار العهد الجديد، منها 29 من سفر الرؤيا. وأكد على حقيقة انتشار  الأناجيل الأربعة ككلمة الله والإنجيل الوحيد، بأوجهه الأربعة، في كل مكان بقوله "  لقد تعلمنا خطة خلاصنا من أولئك الذين سلموا لنا الإنجيل الذي سبق أن نادوا به  للبشرية عامة، ثم سلموه لنا بعد ذلك، حسب إرادة الله، في أسفار مقدسة ليكون أساس  وعامود إيماننا 000 فقد كانوا يمتلكون إنجيل الله، كل بمفرده، فقد نشر متى إنجيلاً  مكتوباً بين العبرانيين بلهجتهم عندما كان بطرس وبولس يكرزان ويؤسسان الكنائس في  روما. وبعد رحيلهما سلم لنا مرقس تلميذ بطرس ومترجمه، كتابة ما بشر به بطرس. ودون  لوقا، رفيق بولس في سفر الإنجيل الذي بشر به (بولس)، وبعد ذلك نشر يوحنا نفسه،  تلميذ الرب والذي اتكأ على صدره إنجيلا أثناء أقامته في أفسس في آسيا الصغرى  "(13).*
* وقال عن وحدة الإنجيل " لا  يمكن أن تكون الأناجيل أكثر أو أقل مما هي عليه الآن حيث يوجد أربعة أركان في  العالم الذي نعيش فيه أو أربعة رياح جامعة حيث انتشرت الكنيسة في كل أنحاء العالم  وأن "عامود الحق وقاعدة " الكنيسة هو الإنجيل روح الحياة، فمن اللائق أن يكون لها  أربعة أعمدة تنفس الخلود وتحي البشر من جديد، وذلك يوضح أن الكلمة صانع الكل،  الجالس على الشاروبيم والذي يحتوى كل شيء والذي ظهر للبشر أعطانا الإنجيل في أربعة  أوجه ولكن مرتبطة بروح واحد 000 ولأن الإنجيل بحسب يوحنا يقدم ميلاده الأزلي القدير  والمجيد من الآب، يقول " في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة  الله " و " كل شيء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان 000 ولكن الذي بحسب لوقا يركز  على شخصيته (المسيح) الكهنوتية فقد بدأ بزكريا الكاهن وهو يقدم البخور لله. لأن  العجل المسمن (أنظر لوقا 23:15)، الذي كان سيقدم ذبيحة بسبب الابن الأصغر  الذي وُجد، كان يعُد حالاً 000 ويركز متى على ميلاده الإنساني قائلاً " كتاب ميلاد  يسوع المسيح ابن داود ابن إبراهيم " و " وكان ميلاد يسوع المسيح هكذا ". فهو إذا  إنجيل الإنسانية، ولذا يظهر [المسيح] خلال كل الإنجيل كإنسان وديع ومتواضع. ويبدأ  مرقس من جهة أخرى بروح النبوة الآتي على الناس من الأعالي قائلاً " بدء إنجيل يسوع  المسيح، كما هو مكتوب في اشعياء النبي " مشيراً إلى المدخل المجنح للإنجيل. لذلك  صارت رسالته وجيزة ومختصره لمثل هذه الشخصية النبوية "(14).*
* بل وأكد على وجود الإنجيل  بأوجهه الأربعة وانتشاره في كل مكان حتى مع الهراطقة الذين كانوا يبدأون منها،  بالرغم من أنهم دونوا كتباً خاصة بهم وأسموها أناجيل وأعمال رسل ورؤى ونسبوها للرسل  ولبعض قادتهم، فقال " الأرض التي تقف عليها هذه الأناجيل هي أرض صلبة حتى أن  الهراطقة أنفسهم يشهدون لها ويبدأون من هذه الوثائق وكل منهم يسعى لتأييد عقيدته  الخاصة منها "(15).*
* وكان في روما أيضا العلامة  هيبوليتوس (170 – 235م)، الذي اقتبس واستشهد بأسفار العهد الجديد أكثر من 1300 مرة  وأشار إلى قراءتها في الاجتماعات العبادية العامة(16) كما أشار إلى قداستها ووحيها وكونها  كلمة الله(17). وقد  كتب أيضا كتبا ضد الهراطقة فند فيها كل نظرياتهم وأفكارهم السرية الصوفية مؤكداً  أنها لا تمت بصلة لرسل المسيح أو خلفائهم ولا صلة لها بفكر المسيح. وفي القرن  الخامس كان هناك القديس ابيفانيوس أسقف سلاميس الذي كتب أيضاً ضد الهراطقة وفند  أفكارهم مؤكدا على سبق أن كتبه عنهم كل من إريناؤس وهيبوليتوس. ولم يعقد أي مجمع  مسكوني لتحديد ما هي الأسفار القانونية الموحى بها ولا أي مجمع غيره لرفض الكتب  الأبوكريفية، كما لم تكن، الكتب القانونية ولا الأبوكريفية، مدرجة على جدول مجمع  نيقية أو غيره، ولم تكن مثار أي حوار أو جدال في مجمع فقد تسلمت الكنيسة من الرسل  وخلفائهم أسفار العهد الجديد، أما الكتب الأبوكريفية والتي خرجت من دوائر الهراطقة  لم يقبلها أحد وصارت محصورة فقط داخل دوائره الخاصة، فقد اعتبروها هم أنفسهم، كتباً  سرية مكتوبة للخاصة فقط ولا يجوز للعامة قراءتها واندثرت باندثارهم. كما كانت  الكنيسة تنظر إليها من بداية ظهورها، هذه الكتب، على أنها كتبا هرطوقية كما جاء في  الوثيقة الموراتورية وقانون البابا جلاسيوس والذي يشك أصلا في صحة نسبه  إليه.*

*4 – لماذا رفضت الكنيسة الكتب الأبوكريفية؟*
*كما بينا أعلاه، كان للكنيسة، منذ البدء، تعليمها الذي تسلمته من الرسل  والذي تسلموه بدورهم من الرب يسوع المسيح، أما هذه الكتب، الأبوكريفية، فلم يتسلمها  أحد لا من الرسل ولا من غيرهم ممن خلفوهم. وإنما خرجت من دوائر أخرى خارج حظيرة  الكنيسة، وهى دوائر الهراطقة التي، كما يقول القديس ترتليان (145-220م)، لا تمت  للرسل أو من خلفوهم بصلة(18)، والتي كانت شديدة الخصوبة في إصدار  مثل هذه الكتب. وبرغم معرفة علماء الكنيسة، وفى القرون الأولى، بمصدر هذه الكتب  وأهدافها إلا أنهم درسوها وفحصوها ولم يترددوا، بعد ذلك، في رفضها ووصفها بأنها  كاذبة ومزورة ولا تستحق مجرد الاهتمام بها. *
*قال القديس إيريناؤس: " أن الهراطقة الماركونيين أصدروا عددا لا يحصى  من الكتابات الأبوكريفية والمزورة والتي زيفوها بأنفسهم ليذهلوا عقول  الحمقى(19).  *
* وقال المؤرخ الكنسي يوسابيوس  القيصري (264-240م): " أنها معروفه عند معظم الكتاب الكنسيين، وانه في مقدورنا أن  نميز بين هذه الكتب القانونية وتلك التي يصدرها الهراطقة بأسماء الرسل مثل إنجيل  بطرس وانجيل متى (المنحول) وغيرها، أو مثل أعمال أندراوس، ويوحنا، وغيرهما من  الرسل، التي لم يحسب أي واحد من كتاب الكنيسة أنها تستحق الإشارة إليها في  كتاباتهم. وفى الحقيقة أن أسلوبها يختلف اختلافا بينا عن أسلوب الرسل، كما أن  أفكارها ومفاهيمها بعيدة جدا عن الأفكار القويمة الصحيحة، وهذا دليل على أنها من  صنع خيال الهراطقة، ومن ثم وجب ألا تحسب بين الكتابات المزيفة فحسب، بل يجب أن ترفض  كلية باعتبارها سخيفة ونجسة "(20). *
* وقال فوتيوس " بطريرك  القسطنطينية في النصف الثاني من ق 9(21) " أن لغتها خالية*
*تماما من النعمة التي تتميز بها الأناجيل وكتابات الرسل، وغاصة  بالحماقات والمتناقضات ". ثم يختم بقوله أنها تحوى " عشرات الآلاف من الأشياء  الصبيانية التي لا تصدق، السقيمة الخيال، الكاذبة، الحمقاء، المتضاربة، الخالية من  التقوى والورع، ولا يجافى الحقيقة من ينعتها بأنها نبع وأم الهرطقات "(22). *

*5 – صفات الكتب الأبوكريفية:*
* وعلى عكس ما يشتهي نقاد  المسيحية، والذين تصوروا أن الكتب الأبوكريفية تؤيد مزاعمهم، فهي تقدم العكس  تماماً. ففضلا عن امتلائها بالفكر الغنوسي الصوفي الوثني والخرافات والفكر  الأسطوري، تمتلىء بالأفكار التي (1) لا تؤيد وجهة نظرهم في القول بإنسانية المسيح  البحتة وإمكانية أن يتزوج وينجب. (2) والتي لا يمكن أن تتفق مع أفكارهم وعقائدهم.  *
*(1) التعاليم الغنوسية تركز على لاهوت المسيح وتنكر  ناسوته: *
* فهي تمتلىء بالأفكار الهرطوقية  الأسطورية؛ يقول إنجيل العبرانيين أن مريم أم المسيح هي الملاك ميخائيل " عندما  أراد المسيح أن ينزل على الأرض، استدعى الآب الصالح قوة قديرة من السماء كانت تدعى  الملاك ميخائيل، وعهد له من ذلك الوقت العناية بالمسيح وجاءت القوة إلى العالم  ودعيت مريم وكان المسيح في رحمها سبعة أشهر "(23). كما يقول إنجيل العبرانيين أيضا، أن  الروح القدس أم المسيح. قال أورجانوس في تفسيره لإنجيل يوحنا: " إذا كان هناك من  يقبل الإنجيل بحسب العبرانيين حيث المخلص نفسه يقول: أمي الروح القدس أخذتني بواسطة  شعرة من شعري وحملتني إلى جبل تابور "(24). *
* وتصور الأبوكريفا الغنوسية  الرب يسوع المسيح كواحد من سلسلة الآلهة المولودين من البليروما (ملء اللاهوت)، أو  الإله السامي، غير المعروف وغير المدرك، وأنه عقل الآب غير المولود، كما تصور  بعضها، وهو قليل، المسيح الإله وقد حل على يسوع الإنسان، أو المسيح والحكمة وقد حلا  على يسوع، وتصور بعضها الآب والابن، أو الآب والابن والروح القدس كأقنوم واحد وشخص  واحد، كإنجيل المصريين اليوناني. أما غالبية الأعمال – عدا أعمال بولس – وانجيل بطرس، وبصفة خاصة أعمال يوحنا، فتصور الرب  يسوع بصورة دوسيتية، خيالية، فهو بلا ميلاد! بلا جسد وبدون شكل ويُرى افتراضا!  وعندما كان يسير لم يكن يترك أثرا لقدميه! وعندما كان يوحنا يحاول الإمساك به كانت  يد يوحنا تخترق جسده بلا أي مقاومة! إذ لم يكن له جسد حقيقي! وكانت طبيعة جسده  متغيرة عند الملمس فمرة يكون جامدا وتارة لينا وأخرى خاليا تماما! كما أن آلامه  وصلبه وموته كانت مجرد مظاهر وهمية! فبينما كان معلقا على الصليب والجموع محتشدة  حوله كان هو نفسه في نفس الوقت يتقابل مع يوحنا على جبل الزيتون! لقد كان مجرد شبح  وحياته على الأرض لم تكنٍ إلا خيالا! وكان يظهر بأشكال متعددة ويغير شكله كيفما  يشاء ووقتما يشاء! *
*(2) الزهد الجنسي والامتناع عن الزواج: تركز هذه الكتب، خاصة الأعمال الأبوكريفية، على الزهد الجنسي والامتناع  عن الزواج وذلك كرد فعل للإباحية الجنسية التي كانت سائدة في الديانات الوثنية  وتصور هذه الكتب كفاح الرسل من أجل طهارة الحياة الزوجية وإقناع الزوجات بالامتناع  عن معاشرة أزواجهن جنسيا، وتذكر أعمال أندراوس أن المسيح ظهر لعريسين، في هيئة  توما، وربحهما لحياة الامتناع عن الجنس، وكان عدم الزواج هو الشرط الأسمى لدخول  السماء، جاء في انجيل المصريين، انه عندما سألت سالومي الرب: " إلى متى يسود الموت؟  " قال لها الرب " إلى أن تكففن أنتن النساء عن ولادة الأطفال لأني جئت لأقضي على  وظيفة المرأة "(25). بل وتركز أعمال توما على العفة  ومحاولة أقناع العرسان أن يتعففوا عن العلاقات الزواجية. فهل من ينادي بهذه الأفكار  يمكن أن يتخيل أو حتى يتصور أن المسيح يمكن أن يتزوج. *
*(3) التعاليم السرية: وعلى عكس ما يدعيه نقاد المسيحية فقد زعمت معظم هذه الكتب الأبوكريفية  أنها أقوال المسيح السرية التي أختص بها أحد أو بعض أو كل تلاميذه، فكل منهم يزعم  أنه أحد الرسل، وقد خصه المسيح وحده بتعاليمه وأقواله السرية. وهذه الأقوال السرية  موجهة للخاصة فقط، وهذا عكس تعليم الرب يسوع المسيح الذي قال " لأن ليس مكتوم لن  يستعلن ولا خفي لن يعرف، الذي أقوله لكم في الظلمة قولوه في النور. والذي تسمعونه  في الآذن نادوا به على السطوح " (مت26:10و27). *
* والى جانب ذلك فقد تأثرت هذه  الكتب، بالروح الأسطورية النابعة من البيئة الهيلينية التي كتبت وانتشرت فيها، فقد  ساد بعضها روح أدب الرحلات التي كانت سائدة في القرن الثاني كأعمال توما، وحوى  إنجيل الطفولة العربي عددا من القصص الشرقية. وكانت أغلب الأعمال المنسوبة للرسل من  اختراع الروح الهيلينية التي كانت تجد لذتها في الخوارق والكتابات الرومانسية عن  الرحلات. كما احتوت هذه الأعمال على تقاليد كثيرة لها أساس تاريخي صحيح، احتفظت بها  الجماعات المسيحية، وكتبوا هذه الأعمال، الأبوكريفية، لتقديم هذه التقاليد بكل  تفصيل، ولكن هذه البذور القليلة من الحقيقة تاهت ودفعت في أكوام من الأساطير.  *

*6 – موقف العلماء والنقاد من هذه الكتب الأبوكريفية:*
*درس علماء النقد النصي والمتخصصون في الأدب الأبوكريفي هذه الكتب ابتداء  من سنة 1886 –1945م، وما تلاها، والتي تم فيها اكتشاف كميات  ضخمة من المخطوطات، في أخميم والبهنسا والفيوم ونجع حمادي ويرجع تاريخها إلى ما بين  القرن الثاني والقرن الرابع الميلادي. وبعد الدراسة التحليلية الدقيقة، أقر هؤلاء  العلماء بزيف هذه الكتب وأيدوا آباء الكنيسة الذين رفضوا إقرارها أو قبولها في  القرون الأولى، كما أقروا بصحة الأناجيل القانونية الأربعة وبقية أسفار العهد  الجديد القانونية لسموها وبساطتها وعظمتها. كما أقروا بأن المصدر الأول لهذه الكتب  الأبوكريفية هي الكتب القانونية.*
*قال د. سويت، في تعليقه علي إنجيل بطرس (لندن 1893) " انه حتى التفاصيل  التي تبدو جديدة تماما أو التي تتعارض مع الأناجيل القانونية، يمكن أن تكون مأخوذة  عنها. وختم بقوله " أنه بالرغم من الجديد فيها فليس هناك ما يضطرنا لاستخدام مصادر  خارجية عن الأناجيل القانونية "(26). *
* وقال بروفيسور أور عن إنجيل  بطرس، أيضا، أن الأصل الغنوسي لهذا الإنجيل يبدو واضحا في قصة القيامة والمعالم  الدوسيتية فيها(27). *
* وقال ر. هو فمانR.  Hofmann  عن كيفية كتابة هذه الكتب الأبوكريفية " أن الطريقة المستخدمة هي نفسها  دائما، سواء كان قصد الكاتب أن يجمع ويرتب ما كان طافيا في التقليد العام، أو كان  قصده أن يوجد أثرا عقيديا محدداً، لقد أنهمك في عمله حقيقة، وبصفة عامة فقد صور ما  ألمحت إليه الأناجيل القانونية، أو حول كلمات يسوع إلى أعمال، أو صور إتمام توقعات  اليهود الحرفية عن المسيا، أو كرر عجائب العهد القديم في شكل آخر 00الخ. لقد أتم  العمل وحرص على أن يخفي اسمه ويدمغ كتابه باسم أحد الرسل أو التلاميذ ليعطيه سنداً  رسولياً "(28).*
* أخيرا يقول أ. روبرتس و. ج.  دونالدسن أحد محرري موسوعة " ما قبل نيقية " أنه بينما تقدم لنا الأناجيل  الأبوكريفية لمحات غريبة عن حالة الضمير المسيحي وأساليب التفكير في القرون الأولى  من العصر المسيحي، فان الانطباع الدائم الذي تتركه في أذهاننا، هو شعور عميق للسمو  الذي لا يقاس والبساطة التي لا يمكن بلوغها والعظمة التي للكتابات القانونية "(29).*
​​ *(1) رسالته إلى ماجنسيا 1:13*

*(2) إلى تراليس 1:7*

*(3) الأباء الرسوليين للبطريرك إلياس الرابع معوض 16*

*(4) رسالته الأولى 1:42*

*(5) رسالته إلى فيلبى 3:6*

*(6) رؤ 17:22 N. T.  Apoc*

*(7) يوسابيوس ك 5 ف1.*

*(8) يوسا ك 5 ف5:11.*

*(9) أفسس12.*

*(10) كتابه مشاهير الرجال ف2:3.*

* (11)  Abol:47.*

*(12) مشاهير الرجال ف 35.*

* (13)  Ag.Haer.3:1.*

* (14)  Ibid.  3:11,8.*

*(15) Ag. Haer. 3:11,8.*

*(16) ANF Vol. 5:251.*

*(17) Ag. One  Noe. 9-14.*

* (19) On  Persecution.*

*(20) Against  Her. 32.*

*(20) يوسابيوس ك3 : 52.*

*(21) قرأ 280 كتابا مختلفا وكتب عنها تقريراً في مؤلفه "بيليوتيكا "  أثناء إرساليته في بغداد.*

*(22) دائرة المعارف الكتابية ج 1 : 43.*

*(23) New Testament  Apocrypha Vol. 1. p. 163.*

*(24) Orig.  Com. On John b. 2  :  26.*

*(25) New Testament  Apocrypha Vol. 1. p. 167.*

*(26) دائرة المعارف الكتابية ج 1 : 56.*

*(27) المرجع السابق ج 1 : 56.*

*(28)  Ante Nicene  Fathers Vol. 8 p. 349.*

*(29) The International Standard Bible Encyclopedia Vol. 1 p.  181.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: مريم المجدلية هل هي الكأس المقدسة؟ وهل كانت زوجة للمسيح؟  رداً على كتاب شفرة دافنشي  القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير*

*الفصل الثامن*​ *الكتب الأبوكريفية ما جاء بها وفكرها الغنوسي وموقف الكنيسة  منها*​ 
* تكلم دان براون، مثل الكثيرين  غيره، عن كل من مخطوطات قمران ونجع حمادي دون أن يراها أو يقرأها أو حتى يعرف عنها  شيء!! فيقول: " ولحسن حظ المؤرخين فأن بعض الأناجيل التي حاول قسطنطين محوها من  الوجود تمكنت من النجاة. فقد وجدت لفائف البحر الميت عام 1950 مخفية في كهف بالقرب  من قمران في الصحراء اليهودية, كما عثر على اللفائف القبطية عام 1945 في نجع حمادي.  وقد تحدثت تلك الوثائق عن خدمة المسيح بمصطلحات إنسانية تماماً بالإضافة إلى  أنها روت قصة الكأس الحقيقية, وقد حاول الفاتيكان جاهداً في أخفاء الحقيقة, وأن  يمنع نشر تلك اللفائف. ولم لا يفعل؟ حيث أن اللفائف تلقي الضوء على تناقضات وفبركات  تؤكد بوضوح أن الكتاب المقدس الحديث كان قد جمع ونقح على يد رجال ذوي أهداف سياسية  – لتعلي لاهوت الإنسان يسوع المسيح واستخدام تأثيره لتدعيم قاعدة سلطتهم ".  *
* و " من الأهمية أن نتذكر أن  رغبة الكنيسة الحديثة بمنع نشر هذه الوثائق تأتي من إيمان صادق في رؤيتهم الراسخة  للمسيح. فالفاتيكان يتكون اليوم من رجال أتقياء يؤمنون بعمق بأن هذه الوثائق  المضادة لا يمكنها أن تكون إلا شهادة زائفة 000 رجال الدين الحاليين يؤمنون أن هذه  الوثائق المعارضة هي شهادة زائفة, وهذا مفهوم فقد كان انجيل قسطنطين هو الحق لعصور  عديدة ". *
* ويزعم دان براون أن الأناجيل الأبوكريفية تنفي  عن المسيح لاهوته وتصوره كمجرد إنسان ونبي فان!! برغم أنه وضع على لسان بطل قصته أن  هذه الكتب كانت بين يديه في قوله: " لاحظت صوفي أن الكتاب كان يضم بين دفتيه صوراً بدت كأنها مقاطع مكبرة  لوثائق قديمة أتضح أنها أوراق بردي ممزقة تحتوي علي نص مكتوب بخط اليد. لم تتمكن من  التعرف علي اللغة القديمة, إلا أن الصفحات المقابلة حملت ترجمة مطبوعة لتلك النصوص.  " هذه صور للفائف البردي التي عثر عليها في نجع حمادي وفي البحر الميت, التي قد  حدثتك عنها ", قال تيبينج: " أنها السجلات المسيحية الأولي, والتي لا تتوافق  معلوماتها للأسف مع الأناجيل التي جمع منها انجيل قسطنطين ". *
* وقال كاتب المقالة الثانية في  جريدة الدستور: " الأناجيل القديمة التي لم تعتمدها الكنيسة الكاثوليكية على  الإطلاق وأطلق الخبراء عليها اسم الأناجيل الغنوصية "Gnostic Gospels " نسبة إلى مجموعه مسيحية قديمة كانت تنكر الطبيعة الإلهية  للمسيح وترى أن الوصول إلى معرفة الروح الإلهية الحقة أن يكون بمعرفة الإنسان  لنفسه وهو الأمر الذي يهدم فكر الكنيسة الكاثوليكية من الأساس باعتبارها الطريق  الوحيد لوصول الإنسان إلى الله ".*
* وهنا سقط دان براون في أخطاء عديدة تدل على جهله  بما جاء في مخطوطات قمران وما جاء في مكتبة نجع حمادي!! فمخطوطات قمران والتي كتبت،  جميعها قبل سنة 68م لم تكتب حرفا واحداً عن المسيح أو خدمته أو عن الأناجيل أو  الكأس المقدسة على الإطلاق. فهي نتاج جماعة يهودية عرفت بالآسينية انتهت سنة 68م  وتم اكتشاف مخطوطاتها سنة 1947م وليس سنة 50م كما قال دان براون!! وتضم تعاليم تلك  الفرقة اليهودية وكتبها وأجزاء كثيرة من جميع إسفار العهد القديم، عدا سفر استير،  والتي يتراوح زمن كتابتها ما بين 250 ق م 68م.*
* أما مخطوطات نجع حمادي والتي تضم حوالي 52  كتاباً، منها خمسة تسمى أناجيل وهي؛ إنجيل توما (يرجع زمن كتابته لسنة 150م) وإنجيل  الحقيقة (يرجع لسنة 150م) وإنجيل المصريين (يرجع لسنة 180) وإنجيل مريم المجدلية  (يرجع لسنة 200م) وإنجيل فيلبس (يرجع لسنة 300م)، وبعضها يسمى بأعمال الرسل مثل  أعمال يوحنا، وبعضها يسمى رؤيا مثل رؤيا بطرس. وجميعها مترجمة إلى القبطية وترجع  لما بين 350 و400م. وفي معظمها تقدم فكرها عن المسيح مركزاً فيما بعد الصلب  والقيامة ولا تقدم أقوال المسيح أو تعاليمه ومعجزاته، أو لمحات من سيرة حياته، بل  تقدم أفكار وفلسفات وحوارات لا تمت لأسلوب المسيح البسيط السهل بأي صلة، بل هي  حوارات فلسفية لاهوتية تقدم فكر كتابها الغنوسيين. ولم يكتبها أحد من تلاميذ المسيح  أو خلفائهم بل كتبها مفكري وقادة الهراطقة بعد سنة 150م، أي بعد انتقال رسل المسيح  وتلاميذه وخلفائهم من العالم. ورفضتها الكنيسة في حينها، بل وانحصرت داخل دوائر  الهراطقة أنفسهم لأنهم اعتبروها كتبا سرية مكتوبة للخاصة فقط وليسن للعامة!! وقد  اعتمدت أساساً على فكر الأناجيل القانونية الموحى بها ولكنها كانت في جوهرها غنوسية  فلسفية وخليط بين عدة ديانات وفلسفات مصرية هيلينية ذردشتية وثنية. ومن أهم سمات  هذه الكتب:*
*(1) تزعم أن  المسيح أعطى تلاميذه تعاليم سرية خاصة بهم وحدهم يتعلمها ويعرفها فقط الخاصة من  الناس، بل وقد أعطاها بشكل سري وخاص لواحد أو بعض تلاميذه، فيقول إنجيل توما على  سبيل المثال: " هذه الأقوال السرية التي تكلم بها يسوع الحي "!! وهذا عكس تعليم  المسيح الحقيقي الذي قال لتلاميذه " أذهبوا إلى العالم أجمع وأكرزوا بالإنجيل  للخليقة كلها " (مر16 :15).*
*(2) تنادي  بفكر خليط بين المسيحية والديانات والفلسفات الوثنية فتقول بوجود (أ) إله سامي غير  مدرك ولا معروف وإله اقل هو الذي خلق العالم المادي أسموه بالديميورج وقال بعضها  أنه يهوه إله اليهود، (ب) الروح خيرة والمادة شر، (ج) أن روح الإنسان مسجونة في  الجسد المادي الشرير وستخرج من هذا السجن عند الموت، (د) لا يوجد قيامة للجسد الذي  يفنى عند خروج الروح منه ولا يعود. *
*(3) تنادي  بأن الخلاص بالمعرفة، معرفة الإنسان للإله السامي ومعرفة الإنسان لنفسه كروح خيرة  مسجونة في جسد مادي شرير، يقول إنجيل الحقيقية: " الذي لديه المعرفة يعرف من أين  أتي وإلى أين يذهب ". ويصور كتاب تعليم سلافينوس المسيح كالمعلم الذي يعلم الخلاص  بالاستنارة المعرفية: " الذهن هو المرشد، ولكن العقل هو المعلم، فهما سيخرجانك من  الدمار والأخطار 000 أضيء عقلك 000 النور هو المصباح  داخلك ". وهذا تعليم صوفي فلسفي يتنافى مع تعليم المسيح البسيط والذي يقول بأنه جاء  " ليبذل نفسه فدية عن كثيرين " (مت20 :28). *
*(4) وتصور المسيح كمعلم غنوسي جاء فقط ليعلم تعاليم غنوسية صوفية سرية!!  يقول إنجيل توما (قول 13): " قال يسوع لتلاميذه: قارنوا لي. وقولوا لي من أشبه. قال له سمعان بطرس.  أنت كملاك صالح. قال له متى أنت كرجل حكيم متفهم. قال له توما: سيدي, لن أجهد فمي لأقول لك من تشبه. قال يسوع, أنا لست سيدك,  لأنك سكرت، أنت سكرت من الينبوع الفوار الذي أرقته. وأخذه, وذهب به جانبا, وقال له  ثلاث كلمات. وعندما رجع توما إلى أصحابه, سألوه ماذا قال لك يسوع؟ قال توما لهم: لو  أخبرتكم بواحدة من كلماته التي قالها لي, فستحملون حجارة وترمونني بها. وستخرج  النار من الحجارة وتحرقكم". وهذا لا يتفق لا مع مسيح الإنجيل الموحى به بالروح القدس ولا مع مسيح  التاريخ ولا وجود لمثله لا في كتب آباء الكنيسة ولا في أي كتب غير هذه الكتب  الغنوسية الهرطوقية.*
*(5) كما لا يمكن أن تسمى كتب الغنوسية الخمسة المسماة بالأناجيل بهذا  الاسم لأنها لا تحمل أي سمات للإنجيل. فهي لا تحوي شيئاً لا عن ميلاد المسيح أو  لمحات من حياته ولا أعماله ولا موته أو قيامته، وأن كانت تلمح لها باعتبار أن ذلك  موجود في الأناجيل القانونية التي أعترف بها هؤلاء الهراطقة أيضاً، سواء جزئياً أو  كلياً، باعتبارها أناجيل العامة وأن كتبهم هي أناجيل الخاصة، كما يقول القديس  إيريناؤس: " الأرض التي تقف عليها هذه الأناجيل أرض صلبة حتى أن الهراطقة  أنفسهم يشهدون لها ويبدأون من هذه الوثائق وكل منهم يسعى لتأييد عقيدته الخاصة  منها "(1). *
* ولذا لم يقتبس منها أحد من  آباء الكنيسة في القرون الأولى وما بعدها على الإطلاق، بل رفضوها لأنهم كانوا  يعرفون جيدا مصدرها ومن أنتجها من الهراطقة، كما قال القديس إيريناؤس (170م)  " أن الهراطقة الماركونيين أصدروا عددا لا يحصى من الكتابات  الأبوكريفية والمزورة والتي زيفوها بأنفسهم ليذهلوا عقول الحمقى(2). وقال العلامة أوريجانوس  (185 – 253م)؛ " الكنيسة لديها أربعة أناجيل والهراطقة لديهم الكثير جداً ".  *
* والسؤال الآن هو؛ هل قرأ كل من دان براون وكاتب  جريدة الدستور وغيرهما، ممن يفكرون بطريقتهما، هذه الكتب الأبوكريفية، بالرغم من  أنها متاحة سواء على مواقع الانترنت أو ككتب مطبوعة؟ والإجابة القاطعة هي؛ كلا، فلم  يقرأ هذا ولا ذاك هذه الكتب فكل منهما حكم بناء على تخمينات، مبنية مسبقاً، بسبب  فكر الأول الإلحادي وعقيدة الثاني التي لا تؤمن بلاهوت المسيح!! ولو كانا قد قرآ  هذه الكتب لما كتبا ما كتباه ولما قالا ما قالاه، ولعرفا أن فكر هذه الكتب  الأبوكريفية هو فكر خيالي خليط بفكر وثني صوفي وفكر فلسفي. وسنوضح لهما وللجميع ما  هو الفكر الغنوسي، كما درسه العلماء المتخصصون فيه، وما جاء في هذه الأناجيل وبقية  الأسفار الأبوكريفية، تحت ثلاثة عناوين؛ هي:*
*(أ) ما هي  الغنوسية وما هو الفكر الغنوسي.*
*(ب)  الغنوسية وشخص المسيح.*
*(ج) ملخص  للفكر الغنوسي عن الله والمسيح. *

*1 – ما هي  الغنوسية وما هو الفكر الغنوسي وكيف واجهته الكنيسة:*
* الغنوسية هي فكر شبه واحد لفرق متعددة، وقد وُصف  هذا الفكر بالفكر الدوسيتي، أي الخيالي، كما وُصفت هذه الفرق بالغنوسية، أي المحبة  للمعرفة. ولذا سنعرف الدوسيتية، الفكر الدوسيتي أولاً، ثم نشرح  الغنوسية.*
*(1) الدوسيتية - Docetism:*
* الدوسيتية كما جاءت في  اليونانية " Doketai - δοκεται "، من التعبير " dokesis - δοκεσις " و " dokeo - δοκεο " والذي يعني " يبدو "، " يظهر "، " يُرى "،  وتعني الخيالية Phantomism، وهي هرطقة ظهرت في القرن الأول، في عصر رسل  المسيح وتلاميذه، وقد جاءت من خارج المسيحية، وبعيداً عن الإعلان الإلهي، وخلطت بين  الفكر الفلسفي اليوناني، الوثني، والمسيحية وقد بنت أفكارها على أساس أن المادة شر،  وعلى أساس التضاد بين الروح وبين المادة التي هي شر، في نظرها، ونادت بأن الخلاص  يتم بالتحرر من عبودية وقيود المادة والعودة إلى الروح الخالص للروح السامي، وقالت أن الله، غير مرئي وغير معروف وسامي وبعيد جدا عن  العالم، ولما جاء المسيح الإله إلى العالم من عند هذا الإله السامي ومنه، وباعتباره  إله تام لم يأخذ جسدا حقيقيا من المادة التي هي شر لكي لا يفسد كمال لاهوته، ولكنه  جاء في شبه جسد، كان جسده مجرد شبح أو خيال أو مجرد مظهر للجسد، بدا في شبه جسد،  ظهر في شبه جسد،، ظهر كإنسان، بدا كإنسان، وبالتالي ظهر للناس وكأنه يأكل ويشرب  ويتعب ويتألم ويموت، لأن الطبيعة الإلهية بعيدة عن هذه الصفات البشرية. بدا جسده  وآلامه كأنهما حقيقيان ولكنهما في الواقع كانا مجرد شبه(3).*
* ولم يكونوا مجرد جماعة واحدة  بل عدة جماعات، فقال بعضهم:*
*1 - أن الأيونAeon، إي الإله، المسيح، جاء في شبه جسد  حقيقي.*
*2 - وأنكر بعضهم اتخاذ أي جسد أو نوع من البشرية على الإطلاق. أي كان  روحاً إلهياً وليس إنساناً فيزيقياً(4).*
*3 - وقال غيرهم أنه اتخذ جسدا نفسيا Psychic، عقليا، وليس ماديا. *
*4 - وقال البعض أنه اتخذ جسداً نجمياً Sidereal.*
*5 - وقال آخرون أنه اتخذ جسدا ولكنه لم يولد حقيقة من امرأة(5).*
* وجميعهم لم يقبلوا فكرة أنه  تألم ومات حقيقة، بل قالوا أنه بدا وكأنه يتألم وظهر في الجلجثة كمجرد رؤيا. فقد  عُلق على الصليب بالفعل وسُمرت يداه ورجلاه وسفك الدم ومات وقام، ولكن لأنه مجرد  روح إلهية بحتة وليس جسد مادي حقيقي لذا كان كل ذلك مظهراً لا جوهراً، بدا كذلك،  ظهر كذلك، تألم ومات في الظاهر. *
* وكان أول من استخدم تعبير  الدوسيتية " Doketai - δοκεται " من آباء الكنيسة هو سيرابيون أسقف إنطاكية (190  - 203م) في معرض حديثه عن إنجيل بطرس الأبوكريفي(6)، المنحول والمزور،  والذي يقول عنه وعنهم " لأننا حصلنا على هذا الإنجيل من أشخاص درسوه دراسة وافيه  قبلنا، أي من خلفاء أول من استعملوه الذين نسميهم دوكاتي " Doketai - δοκεται "، (لأن معظم آرائهم تتصل بتعليم هذه العقيدة،  فقد استطعنا قراءته ووجدنا فيه أشياء كثيرة تتفق مع تعاليم المخلص الصحيحة، غير أنه  أضيف إلى تلك التعاليم إضافات أشرنا إليها عندكم "(7). *
* وكان القديس يوحنا قد أشار  إليهم في قوله بالروح القدس: " بهذا تعرفون روح الله. كل روح يعترف بيسوع المسيح انه قد جاء في  الجسد فهو من الله وكل روح لا يعترف بيسوع المسيح انه قد جاء في الجسد  فليس من الله " (1يو4 :2و3).*
* كما أشار إليهم القديس  أغناطيوس الإنطاكي (35 - 107)، وحذر المؤمنين من أفكارهم الوثنية قائلا: " إذا كان  يسوع المسيح - كما زعم الملحدون الذين بلا إله - لم يتألم إلا في الظاهر، وهم  أنفسهم ليسو سوى خيالات (بلا وجود حقيقي) فلماذا أنا مكبل بالحديد "(8)، " وهو إنما أحتمل  الآلام لأجلنا لكي ننال الخلاص، تألم حقا وقام حقا، وآلامه لم تكن خيالا، كما أدعى بعض غير المؤمنين، الذين  ليسو سوى خيالات "(9)، " لو أن ربنا  صنع ما صنعه في الخيال لا غير لكانت قيودي أيضا خيالا "(10).*
* كما ذكرهم أيضا القديس  أكليمندس الإسكندري مدير مدرسة الإسكندرية اللاهوتية سنة 216م وذكر مؤسسهم، كجماعة،  في القرن الثاني بالقول إن شخصاً معيناً هو جولياس كاسيانوس (Julias Cassianus) مؤسس الخيالية(11). ويصفهم العلامة  هيبوليتوس (الذي استشهد سنة 235م) باعتبارهم فرقة غنوسية(12). وقال القديس  جيروم (متوفى سنة 420م) عن بداية ظهورهم وفكرهم بأسلوب مجازي أنه " بينما كان الرسل  أحياء وكان دم المسيح لا يزال ساخناً (Fresh) في اليهودية، قيل أن جسده مجرد خيال "(13).*

*(2) الغنوسية Gnosticism:*
* كان الفكر الدوسيتي بالدرجة  الأولى هو فكر الغنوسية الرئيسي. *
*(أ) فما هي الغنوسية؟ *
*(ب) ومن هم الغنوسيين؟ *
* الغنوسية هي حركة وثنية مسيحية  ترجع جذورها إلى ما قبل المسيحية بعدة قرون. وكان أتباعها يخلطون بين الفكر  الإغريقي - الهيلينتسي - والمصري القديم مع التقاليد الكلدانية والبابلية والفارسية  (خاصة الزردشتية التي أسسها الحكيم الفارسي ذردشت (630-553 ق م) وكذلك اليهودية،  خاصة فكر جماعة الأسينيين (الأتقياء) وما جاء في كتابهم " الحرب بين أبناء النور  وأبناء الظلام "، والفلسفات والأسرار والديانات الثيوصوفية(14). وذلك إلى جانب  ما سمي بالأفلاطونية الحديثة، التي كانت منتشرة في دول حوض البحر المتوسط في القرن  الأول. وكان الفيلسوف اليهودي فيلو من أكثر مناصريها، فقد أعتقد أن الله غير مدرك  ولا يتصل بالمادة، وأن هناك قوة سامية " اللوجوس " التي خلقت العالم المادي، وهو  كلمة الله أو عقل الله ". وأن البشر يصارعون من أجل التحرر من سجن الجسد، وانه يمكن  إعادة التجسد (التناسخ - أي تعود الروح في أجساد أخرى أكثر من مرة - Reincarnation) لأولئك الذين لم يتحرروا بالموت. بل ويرى بعض  العلماء أن كل أصول الغنوسية موجودة عند أفلاطون(15) لذا يقول العلامة  ترتليان " أنا أسف من كل قلبي لأن أفلاطون صار منطلق كل الهراطقة "(16). *
*ومعنى الغنوسية " حب المعرفة " ومنها " Gnostic - غنوسي - محب المعرفة " من كلمة " ςισωνγ - gnosis " التي تعني " معرفة ". وهي عبارة عن مدارس وشيع  عديدة تؤمن بمجموعات عديدة من الآلهة. وكانت أفكارهم ثيوصوفية سرية. ولما ظهرت  المسيحية خلط قادة هذه الجماعات بين أفكارهم، وبين بعض الأفكار المسيحية التي تتفق  معهم!! *
* وكانوا ينظرون للمادة على أنها  شر! وآمنوا بمجموعة كبيرة من الآلهة، فقالوا أنه في البدء كان الإله السامي غير  المعروف وغير المدرك الذي هو روح مطلق، ولم تكن هناك المادة، هذا الإله السامي والصالح أخرج، انبثق منه، أخرج من  ذاته، عدداً من القوات الروحية ذات الأنظمة المختلفة التي أسموها بالأيونات  (Aeons)، هذه القوات المنبثقة من الإله السامي كان لها  أنظمة مختلفة وأسماء مختلفة وتصنيفات وأوصاف مختلفة(17). وتكون هذه  الأيونات مع الإله السامي البليروما (Pleroma)، أو الملء الكامل، دائرة الملء الإلهي. وأن هذا  الإله السامي الذي أخرج العالم الروحي من ذاته لم يخلق شيئاً. وقد بثق من ذاته  الابن، الوحيد الجنس، ثم مجموعة من الأيونات (العوالم الروحية = الحكام الروحيين =  آلهة "*
*ومن هذه الأيونات قامت الحكمة، صوفيا (Sophia)، التي بثقت، أخرجت، من ذاتها كائناً واعياً، هو  الذي خلق المادة والعوالم الفيزيقية، وخلق كل شيء على صورته، هذا الكائن لم يعرف  شيئاً عن أصوله فتصور أنه الإله الوحيد والمطلق، ثم أتخذ الجوهر الإلهي الموجود  وشكله في أشكال عديدة، لذا يدعى أيضا بالديميورج (Demiurge)، أي نصف الخالق. فالخليقة مكونة من نصف روحي لا  يعرفه هذا الديميورج، نصف الخالق، ولا حكامه(18). *
*ومن هنا فقد آمنوا أن الإنسان مكون من عنصرين عنصر إلهي المنبثق من  الجوهر الإلهي للإله السامي ويشيرون إليه رمزيا بالشرارة الإلهية، وعنصر مادي طبيعي  فاني. ويقولون أن البشرية بصفة عامة تجهل الشرارة الإلهية التي بداخلها بسبب  الإله الخالق الشرير وارخوناته (حكامه). وعند الموت تتحرر الشرارة الإلهية  بالمعرفة، ولكن أن لم يكن هناك عمل جوهري من المعرفة تندفع الروح، أو هذه الشرارة  الإلهية، عائدة في أجساد أخرى داخل الآلام وعبودية العالم(19). *
*وأعتقد بعضهم بالثنائية (Dualism) الإلهية أي بوجود إلهين متساويين في القوة في  هذا الكون؟ إله الخير، الذي خلق كل الكائنات الروحية السمائية، وإله الشر الذي خلق  العالم وكل الأشياء المادية!! وربطوا بين إله الشر وإله العهد القديم!! وقالوا أن  المعركة بين الخير والشر هي معركة بين مملكة النور ضد مملكة الظلمة!!*
* وأعتقد بعضهم أن إله الخير خلق  الروح وقد وضعها إله الشر في مستوى أدني في سجن الجسد المادي الشرير. وهكذا فأن هدف  البشرية هو الهروب من سجن الجسد المادي الشرير والعودة إلى اللاهوت أو التوحد مع  إله الخير!! وقد فهموا خطأ قول القديس بولس بالروح " إذا أن كنتم قد متم مع المسيح  عن أركان العالم فلماذا كأنكم عائشون في العالم تفرض عليكم فرائض لا تمسّ ولا تذق ولا تجس. التي هي جميعها للفناء في الاستعمال حسب وصايا  وتعاليم الناس. التي لها حكاية حكمة بعبادة نافلة وتواضع وقهر الجسد ليس بقيمة ما  من جهة إشباع البشرية " (كو20:2-23).*
* وآمن بعضهم بوجود مستويات  روحية مختلفة للكائنات البشرية، وقالوا بالاختيار السابق وزعموا أن أصحاب المستوى  الروحي الأعلى ضامنين للخلاص مستخدمين قول القديس بولس بالروح " لان الذين سبق  فعرفهم سبق فعيّنهم ليكونوا مشابهين صورة ابنه ليكون هو بكرا بين أخوة كثيرين.  والذين سبق فعيّنهم فهؤلاء دعاهم أيضا. والذين دعاهم فهؤلاء بررهم أيضا. والذين  بررهم فهؤلاء مجدهم أيضا " (رو29:8-30). وأن أصحاب المستوى الروحي المنخفض ليس  لهم خلاص، أما الذين في المنتصف فعليهم أن يجاهدوا للخلاص!!*
* وآمنوا أنه يوجد حق مُعلن في  جميع الأديان. والخلاص بالنسبة لهم ليس من الخطية بل من جهل الحقائق الروحية التي  يمكن الوصول إليها بالمعرفة التي جاءت عن طريق رسل، خاصة المسيح كلمة (اللوجوس -  λογος - Logos) الإله الحق. وليس بآلامه وتقديم ذاته للموت بل  بتعليمه وكشفه للأسرار ومفهوم الخلاص. فالخلاص، من وجهة نظرهم، يتم فقط من خلال  المعرفة (ςισωνγ - gnosis)، ومن ثم خلطوا بين أفكارهم القديمة وفهمهم  الخاطئ لقول القديس يوحنا بالروح " وتعرفون الحق والحق يحرركم " (يو32:8)  وأيضا " كان إنسان مرسل من الله اسمه يوحنا. هذا جاء للشهادة ليشهد للنور لكي يؤمن  الكل بواسطته. لم يكن هو النور بل ليشهد للنور. كان النور الحقيقي الذي ينير كل إنسان  آتيا إلى العالم. كان في العالم وكوّن العالم به ولم يعرفه العالم. إلى خاصته جاء  وخاصته لم تقبله. وأما كل الذين قبلوه فأعطاهم سلطانا أن يصيروا أولاد الله أي  المؤمنون باسمه. الذين ولدوا ليس من دم ولا من مشيئة جسد ولا من مشيئة رجل بل من  الله "(يو6:1-13).*
* وقالوا أن المسيح قد كشف  المعرفة الضرورية للخلاص. ولذا فقد نادوا بوجود مجموعة من التعاليم السرية الخاصة  جداً والتي زعموا أن المسيح قد كشفها وعلمها لتلاميذه ربما لسوء فهمهم لآيات مثل "  وبأمثال كثيرة مثل هذه كان يكلمهم حسبما كانوا  يستطيعون أن يسمعوا. وبدون مثل لم يكن يكلمهم. وأما على انفراد فكان يفسر لتلاميذه  كل شيء " (مر33:4-5) و" لكننا نتكلم  بحكمة بين الكاملين ولكن بحكمة ليست من هذا الدهر ولا من عظماء هذا  الدهر الذين يبطلون. بل نتكلم بحكمة الله في سرّ. الحكمة المكتومة التي سبق الله  فعينها قبل الدهور لمجدنا " (1كو6:6-8)(19). *
* ومن ثم زعموا وجود مجموعة من  التعاليم السرية التي كتبوها في كتب ونسبوها لرسل المسيح وتلاميذه وبعضهم نسب  لقادتهم وذلك اعتمادا على ما جاء في الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا " وآيات أخر كثيرة صنع  يسوع قدام تلاميذه لم تكتب في هذا الكتاب. أما هذه فقد كتبت لتؤمنوا أن يسوع هو  المسيح ابن الله ولكي تكون لكم إذا آمنتم حياة باسمه " (يو30:20و31)، " وأشياء أخر  كثيرة صنعها يسوع أن كتبت واحدة واحدة فلست أظن أن العالم نفسه يسع الكتب المكتوبة  " (يو25:21)(20). يقول القديس  إيريناؤس أسقف ليون بالغال (فرنسا حاليا) " أولئك الذين يتبعون فالنتينوس (ق2م)  يستخدمون الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا بوفرة لشرح أفكارهم التي سنبرهن أنها خاطئة  كلية بواسطة نفس الإنجيل "(21).*

*2 – المسيح في اعتقاد الجماعات الغنوسية:*
*واعتقدوا في المسيح اعتقادات كثيرة، وفيما يلي اعتقادات الجماعات التي  كتبت الغالبية العظمى من الكتب الأبوكريفية: *
*(1) الاعتقاد العام، الدوسيتي، القائل أن المسيح أحد الآلهة العلوية وقد  نزل على الأرض في جسد خيالي وليس حقيقي، أنه روح إلهي ليس له لحم ولا دم ولا عظام،  لأنه لم يكن من الممكن، من وجهة نظرهم، أن يتخذ جسدا من المادة التي هي شر في  نظرهم! لذا قالوا أنه نزل في صورة وشبه إنسان وهيئة بشر دون أن يكون كذلك، جاء  في شكل إنسان دون أن يكون له مكونات الإنسان من لحم ودم وعظام، جاء  في " شبه جسد " و" هيئة الإنسان "، وقالوا أنه لم يكن يجوع أو يعطش أو ينام،  ولم يكن في حاجة للأكل أو الشرب 00 الخ وأنه كان يأكل ويشرب وينام متظاهرا بذلك تحت  هيئة بشرية غير حقيقية. وشبهوا جسده بالنور أو شعاع الشمس، فأن النور وشعاع الشمس  يمكن لهما أن يخترقا لوحا من الزجاج دون أن يكسرا هذا اللوح ". كان مجرد خيال(22). جاء في "  أعمال يوحنا "(23) أحد كتبهم، أن  المسيح عندما كان يسير على الأرض لم يكن يترك أثرا لأقدامه، وعندما كان يوحنا يحاول  الإمساك به كانت يده تخترق جسده بلا أي مقاومة حيث لم يكن له جسد حقيقي. وكانت  طبيعة جسده متغيرة عند اللمس، فتارة يكون ليناً وأخرى جامداً ومرة يكون خالياً  تماماً. كان بالنسبة لهم مجرد شبح وحياته على الأرض خيال. وكان يظهر بأشكال متعددة  ويغير شكله كما يشاء وقتما يشاء!! ويبدو أنهم فهموا خطأ قول القديس بولس الرسول  بالروح " الله أرسل أبنه في شبه جسد الخطية " (رو3:8)، " ولكنه أخلى نفسه  أخذاً صورة عبد صائراً في شبه الناس وإذ وجد في الهيئة كإنسان "*
* (في 7:2-8).*

*(2) فالنتينوس (حوالي 137م) ومدرسته: الذي ظهر في النصف الأول من القرن الثاني، يتكلم عن  المسيح من زاويتين؛ الأولى هي ما قبل التجسد والثانية هي ما بعد التجسد. فيقول  فالنتينوس وأتباعه، عما قبل التجسد، أن الكون وكل ما فيه من موجودات هو عملية  انبثاقات لاحقة من اللاهوت (الآب)، ويقول بعض أتباعه أنه في البدء لم يكن هناك أي  شيء قد خلق نهائياً، وأن الآب كان مستقراً في ذاته وخاملاً بلا فعل(24). ولم يكن للكون  أي وجود فعلي إنما كان موجوداً كإمكانية، فقط، في فكر الله، ولكن لم يكن له أي وجود  في الحقيقة. وتقول مراجعهم " أحتوى الموجود الذاتي في ذاته كل الموجودات التي كانت  فيه في حالة عدم معرفة "(25).*
* كما يقولون أن عملية الخلق استلزمت تقييد ذاتي  من جهة اللاهوت، ولكي تبقى الموجودات التي وجدت فيما بعد منفصلة عن الآب خلق الآب  حداً أو فاصلاً(26). وتدعم " قوة هذا  الحد أو الفاصل " كل الموجودات وتحفظها خارج العظمة اللامتناهية(27). ودعوا هذا الحد  أو الفاصل بالصليب، وكان له وظيفتان، فهو يفصل العالم الروحي (أو الملء) من الآب  ويمد الموجودات بالقوة(28). وعندما أراد  الآب أن يظهر نفسه لكي يكون مدركا بثق (ولد) من ذاته الابن. يقول ثيودوتس، أحد  أتباع فالنتينوس " وبفكره كالواحد الذي يعرف ذاته ولد (الآب) روح المعرفة، الذي في  المعرفة (الابن) المولود الوحيد "(29).  *
* هذا المولود من الآب " الابن المولود الوحيد "  يضم في ذاته، مثل الآب، أبيه، الذكورة والأنوثة (Dyad)، فهو مزدوج الجنس. وقالوا أن الأيون المذكر في الآب هو الذي يشار  إليه باعتباره المولود الوحيد والعقل وأب الكل. والايون المؤنث فيه يدعى الحق وأم  الكل. ويقولون أن الحق يمكن أن يدرك فقط بالعقل الواعي الحقيقي. والابن بذاته هو  بداية الموجودات التي وجدت بعده. *
* ويشير أتباع فالنتينوس إلى الآب والابن أحيانا،  بالأصل الرباعي، ويقولون أن كلاً من*
*الآب والابن  مزدوجا الجنس، ويضمان في ذاتهما العمق والصمت والعقل والحق. وأن الابن، وبمعنى آخر  العقل والحق هو الصورة لصفات الله غير المدركة(30)، ومن خلال وساطته  عند الآب فقط يمكن أن ندرك اللاهوت غير المدرك لأن " الذي ولد من المعرفة التي في  فكر الآب صار هو نفسه المعرفة، أي، الابن لأنه من خلال الابن يًعرف الآب "(31). ويرون أن  العلاقة بين الآب والابن يمكن أن تقارن بالعلاقة بين العقل في الإنسان والعقل  الباطن، وأن الابن موجود في الآب، داخل الآب، محاط بالآب.*
* ويقولون أنه بالتجسد أصبح يسوع قريباً مباشرة من  الإنسانية باتخاذه جسداً بشرياً. وأصبح جسده البشرى يُرى كأنه من نفس جوهر الكنيسة,  متخذاً من قول بولس المجازى أن الكنيسة هي جسد المسيح كما يقول Theodotus " كان الجزء الظاهر من يسوع هو الحكمة (Sophia) وكنيسة البذرة السامية التي ارتداها من خلال الجسد وكان الجزء  الغير المرئي هو الاسم الذي هو الابن المولود الوحيد(32) والاستعارة  المجازية الموصلة في " إنجيل الحقيقية " هي " الكتاب الحي " الذي يضم أسماء كل  المخلصين الذين تبناهم الابن(33).  *
* ويقسم فلانتينوس الشخصية الإنسانية إلى ثلاثة  أجزاء متميزة؛ هي؛chous الجسد المادي، والنفسpsyche، والروح pneuma، والجسد المادي مرتبط بشكل  وثيق بالجسد النفسي ويشمل السياق الفطري المأخوذ من الإرخاء الذاتي ويقال مباشرة  انه مأخوذ من النقص والألم. وبتدبير خاص, ولد يسوع بدون Chous (الجسد المادي)، ولهذا السبب يقال عن جسده المادي أحيانا انه مرتبط  مباشرة مع النفسي Psyche. وهكذا يصف فلانتينوس يسوع بأنه من جسم نفسي Psyche وليس جسم مادي(34).*

*3 - وقال سترنيوس (Saturnius): أن " الآب غير المعروف من الكل " خلق الملائكة  ورؤساء الملائكة، الذين كانوا من سلالات شريرة وخيرة، وخلق الرياسات والقوات، ثم  قام سبعة من رؤساء الملائكة بخلق الكون والبشرية أيضا. وقال أن إله اليهود هو أحد  رؤساء الملائكة السبعة، هؤلاء الذين خلقوا الكون، وكان معاديا للآب، وقد جاء المسيح  المخلص ليدمر إله اليهود هذا ويحارب الأرواح التي تؤيده مستشهدا بقول القديس يوحنا  الرسول بالروح " لأجل هذا اظهر ابن الله لكي ينقض أعمال إبليس " (1يو8:3)، لأنه  اعتقد أن الشيطان هو إله اليهود، وأن المسيح كان كائنا روحيا وقد بدا وكأنه إنسان(35). *
* وقال أن " المخلص كان بلا  ميلاد وبلا جسد وبدون شكل وكان مرئيا افتراضا،*
*وأنه جاء ليدمر إله اليهود، الذي كان واحدا من الملائكة، ويخلص الذين  يؤمنون به "(36).*

*4 - وعلم مركيون، المولود حوالي سنة 120م، بوجود إلهين، الإله العظيم السامي أو الإله  المحب، وهذا الإله كان غير معروف من العالم ومخفيا عن عينيه لأنه لا صلة له بالعالم  وليس هو الخالق له. أما الإله الثاني فأقل من الأول درجة وهو إله عادل ولكن سريع  الغضب ومنتقم يحارب ويسفك دم أعدائه بلا رحمة ولا شفقة، وهو الذي خلق العالم واختار  منه شعبا هو شعب إسرائيل ليكون شاهدا له وأعطى له الناموس. وعاقب بشدة وصرامة الذين  تعدوا على هذا الناموس، وترك بقية الشعوب الأخرى فريسة للمادة والوثنية. وكان هذا  الإله، إله اليهود يجهل تماما وجود الإله السامي المحب الذي ظل غير معروف حتى ظهر  المسيح في بلاد اليهودية في هيئة بشرية، وبدأ يعلن للبشر السر العظيم عن الإله  السامي المحب الذي يجهله البشر وإله اليهود!!(37).*
* وقال أن المسيح لم يولد من  العذراء ولم يعرف ميلادا ولا نموا ولا حتى مظهر هذه الأحداث إنما ظهر بطريقة فجائية  وفي هيئة بشرية احتفظ بها بحسب الظاهر إلى موته على الصليب(38)‍‍!! *
* أي أنهم ركزوا على لاهوته فقط  وتجاهلوا ناسوته تماما!! *

*3 -  الأسطورة الغنوسية بشكل عام:*
* ولكي تتضح الصورة أكثر نقدم صوراً كاملة للفكر  اللاهوتي الغنوسي من خلال تقديم أسطورة الخلق كما آمن بها معظمهم، من خلال كتبهم  الأبوكريفية وما كتبه معاصرهم القديس إيريناؤس أسقف ليون. *
* يقول العلماء أن الغنوسيين أخذوا أسطورة الخلق  والخليقة كلية من التفسير الأفلاطوني لأسطورة الخلق Timaeus لأفلاطون مع مزجها مع ما جاء في سفر التكوين. وهذا الفكر لم يكن  جديداً بل كان موجوداً لدى اليهود المتأثرين بالفكر الهيلينيستي (اليوناني) الموجود  في الإسكندرية وخاصة لدي فيلو يودايوس (30 ق م – حوالي 45 م) والمعروف في الأوساط  المسيحية بفيلو اليهودي. وكان هذا الفكر منتشراً في الدوائر الأفلاطونية الوثنية في  القرنين الأول والثاني الميلاديين وبعد ذلك. وتتكون هذه الأسطورة من أربعة فصول  هي:*
*1 - الفصل  الأول: تقول الأسطورة الغنوسية أنه يوجد مصدر إلهي كامل، مطلق، كلي القدرة، أو  " مبدأ أول " لكل وجود، وكل وجود تالي له. هذا الكائن لا يوصف ويسمو على كل وصف  ويفوق كل وصف ولا ينطق به. ويتشابه هذا الفكر، الغنوسي، مع المصدر الإلهي في  الأسطورة الأفلاطونية، أسطورة الإله الموجود فلسفياً والتي كانت موجودة في القرن  الثاني الميلادي وما قبله. *
* ولأسباب غير مدركة أو مفهومة، تقول الأسطورة،  الغنوسية، أنه انبثق من هذا الإله غير المدرك، أو بثق هذا الإله الكلي القدرة، من  ذاته، أقنوماً، أو كائناً ثانياً، ثم انبثق منه، في حقبات تالية، سلسلة أخرى من  الكائنات تسمى أيونات (Aeons) والتي تعني مجالات (روحية)، كليات، دهور، أو عوالم روحية، كائنات  روحية. هذه الأيونات، يقولون أنها أماكن وأزمنة ممتدة، وتجريدات بأسماء مثل " فكر  سابق، عدم فساد، حياة أبدية 00الخ وكان آخر هذه الأيونات أو الكائنات هي الحكمة  (صوفيا) ". *
* وقد جاءت صفات هذا المبدأ الأول صورة طبق الأصل  من الأسطورة الأفلاطونية: *
*(1) المبدأ  الأول هو؛ عقل منعزل  وظيفته الوحيدة هي أن يفكر وموضوع فكره الوحيد الممكن هو نفسه، لأنه هو الموجود  الوحيد. ولكن فعل التفكير فيه تموضع (Objectified) أو تشكل. وهذا التفكير هو المبدأ الثاني.*
*(2) المبدأ  الأول هو عين منعزلة؛ تطفوا في  تأمل منير متوسط. وظيفته الوحيدة هي أن ينظر وكل ما يراه هو نفسه، أو انعكاس  التفكير والتأمل في أن يرى، على أية حال، هو المبدأ الثاني.*
*(3) المبدأ  الأول هو نبع ماء؛ ينساب بلا  توقف وكل وظيفته أن ينساب أو يفيض، وهذا الفيض هو المبدأ  الثاني.*
* وقد دعي المبدأ الثاني من غير الإغريق باربيلو  (Barbelo) وأحيانا باربيرو (Barbero). وكانت هذه أسماء أخترعها القدماء لغرض خاص ودون الاهتمام بمعناها  الذي كان يخمنه القارئ القديم. ومن هنا يمثل الاسم باربيلو صفة خاصة أساسية كان  يعرفها القدماء وتذكر في كثير من الأساطير الغنوسية. *
*(4) المسيح  (أو الممسوح)؛ وهناك  شخصية أخرى هامة جداً في الفكر الغنوسي هو المسيح، وهو كائن ميتافيزيقي، موجود فيما  وراء الطبيعة، تقول بعض أساطيرهم أنه نزل من عالم ما وراء الطبيعة (العالم الروحي  غير المرئي) وتوحد مع يسوع الناصري، كما بينا أعلاه، وكما سنبين  لاحقاً.*
*(5)  المنيرين الأربعة؛ وهناك  المنيرين الأربعة؛ هارموزيل (Harmozel) وأورويائيل (Oroieal) وداوإيثاي (Daueithai) وإيليليث (Eleleth). وهم أيونات وكائنات روحية وفاعلون. وكعوالم روحية فهم الأماكن  التي تقطنها النماذج الرئيسية (Geradama) أو آداماس، أي آدم السمائي؛ شيث الذي هو النموذج السمائي لابن  آدم؛ الذرية السمائية لشيث، والذين هم نماذج الكنيسة الغنوسية على الأرض، والمجموعة  الرابعة التي يتغير تطابقها من أسطورة إلى أسطورة. *
* ويرى بعض العلماء أن الأسطورة الغنوسية تقسم  التاريخ البشري إلى أربعة مراحل عظيمة توصل للمنيرين الأربعة وتعكس أنماطهم. ويرى  هؤلاء العلماء أن المراحل الثلاث الأولى سابقة لعصر الطوفان، أما المرحلة الرابعة  فتبدأ باسم نوح وتمتد لنهاية الكون المادي. هذا التاريخ له تاريخ موازي في الديانة  الزردشتية في فارس والمتأثر به أصلاً. *
*2 – الفصل  الثاني: خليقة الكون المادي؛ بعد اكتمال  انبثاق الكون الروحي ولكي تستمر الخليقة فوق كل حدود الوجود الروحي وجد الصانع،  (الديميورج -Demiurge) وهو تعبير مجازى استخدمه أفلاطون ليصف به صانع الكون في روايته  الأسطورية لخلق العالم بعنوان Timaeus. وكان القارئ الغنوسي المتعلم للأسفار المقدسة في القرنين الثاني  والثالث يقارن يالدابوس مع ديميورج صانع (Timaeus) في أسطورة أفلاطون.*
* ثم يقولون أن صانع العالم، ويسمونه يالدابوس،  صنع كوناً مركباً من أيونات (عوالم) مادية، أي كواكب ونجوم وسلاطين وقوات وأرواح  وملائكة 00 الخ.*
* هذا الصانع للكون الذي يصفونه بأنه منقوص بالجهل  والأنانية شعر بجاذبية طبيعية تجاه العوالم الروحية، ويقولون أن هذه الجاذبية أيضاً  أختبرها كجهل وأنانية وشهوة شهوانية لامتلاك اللاهوت ليفسده(39).*
*ووصفوا  يالدابوس هذا وأتباعه من السمائيين " الحكام" بأنهم متملكون ومتعجرفون يحاولون  السيادة على كل الأمور البشرية، وتقودهم رغبتهم للسيادة لخلق الشهوة الجنسية وقيد  القدر (سيطرة النجوم) التي عن طريقها يريدون استعباد البشرية.  *

*3 - الفصل  الثالث : خليقة آدم وحواء وأبناءهم: وتقول  الأسطورة أن الحكمة التي كانت تؤيدها الأيونات العليا للكون الروحي لتستعيد القوة  المسروقة، ولكن هذه القوة المسروقة صارت مشتتة بعد خليقة آدم في الأجيال المتعاقبة,  التي استعبدها نسل يلدابوس بخلق المقدر وروح الخداع البغيض. وتقترب عقيدة هذا الفصل  من الدراما في قولهم أن قوة اللاهوت المسروقة والمشتتة استقرت في نسل شيث ابن آدم  إلى هذا اليوم.*

*الفصل  الرابع : التاريخ التالي للسلالة البشرية : وبحسب فكر  هؤلاء الغنوسيين يصل الفصل النهائي للدراما عندما يُرسل المخلص السمائي " ليوقظ "  الإنسانية وليحرر نفوس البشر من المقدر ومن رباطات (عبودية) الجسد بالمعرفة، وهؤلاء  المحررون هم الغنوسيون، محبو المعرفة. ويقولون أن كل نفس تستجيب وتكسب معرفة تتحرر  من الجسد, أو أنها تهرب وتعود إلى الحق أو تصبح متجسدة في جسد آخر؛ خاص " عقاب أبدى  " محفوظ للمرتدين عن الفرقة sect.*
* وتصل هذه الدراما غايتها في المجيء النهائي  للمخلص، المسيح، بدون تفصيلات تاريخية. وتقطن أخرى في وصف مستقبلي للدمار النهائي  للحكام الأشرار والموت , وهكذا تضخم نتيجة مجىْ المخلص. وتظل بعض الطبقات  veslione تشير إلى أحداث في التاريخ الكتابي الذي يرى المسيحيين غير  الغنوسيين كأجزاء من خلفية التجسد (نوح والطوفان, سلسلة انساب الجنس البشرى,  وأنبياء إسرائيل, ويوحنا المعمدان) وهكذا للحديث عن يسوع الناصري, وصلبه, وقيامته,  وتعليم ما بعد قيامته او صعوده وينتج دور يسوع الخاص في هذه الترجمات من كونه تجسد  المسيح، الكلمة، الموجود سابقاً.*
​ *(1) Ag. Haer. 3:11,8.*

*(2) Against  Her. 32.*

*(3) Alan  Richardson  , Creeds in  the Making p. 33.*

*(4) Robert  Jonse Heresies & Schisms In Early  Church.*

*(5) Catholic Enc. Docetism.*

*(6) يرجع هذا الكتاب إلى القرن الثاني وقد جدت منه نسخة في أخميم سنة 1886م،  وهي في متحف القاهرة الآن. أنظر ترجمته الكاملة في كتابنا " هل صلب المسيح حقا وقام  " ص 92 96.*

*(7) يوسابيوس ك 6 : 12.*

*(8) رسالته إلى ترالس 10 : 1.*

* (9) رسالته إلى أزمير (سميرنا) 2.*

*(10) السابق 4 : 2.*

*(11) Storm.  3:13;  7:17.*

*(12)  Refutation of  All Heresies 8:1-4.*

*(13) Adv. Lucif. 23. See also The Creeds p. 34.*

*(14) See Pre-Christian Gnosticism Edwin M. Yamac chi pp. 21-27  & The Secret Books of the Egy. Gmo. Jeam Doresse. *

* (15) A  Comprehensive Study of Heretical Beliefs Spaning 2000 Years History (From  33-200AD ).*

*(16)  Tertullian A Treatise On The Soul.*

*(17) A  Comprehensive Study of Heretical Beliefs Spaning 2000 Years History (From  33-200AD).*

*(18) The Gnostic World View  , A Brief  Summary of Gnosticism.*

*(19) Ibid.  *

*(19) Robert  Jonse Heresies  & Schisms In Early Church. *

* (20)  Ibid.*

*(21) Irenaeus Against Heresies b 3. 11.*

*(22) Irenaeus Ag. Her. 1:24,2.  وتاريخ الفكر المسيحي د القس حنا الخضري ج 1 : 206 *

*(23) See NT  Apoc. Vol. 2*

*(24) Ag.  Hair.1:1:1:Ref.H. 29:5: Authorative Teaching  25:27-34.*

*(25)  Epiphanius  Panatrion 5:3:see also Val. Ex. 22:27-28:Tri.  Part.60:1-34.*

*(26)  Ag.  Hair.1:2:V. Ex. 27:36.*

*(27)  Ag.  Hair.1:2:2.*

*(28)  Ag.  Hair.1:2:1.*

*(29)  Exposition of  Theodotus 7:8.*

*(30)  Ag.  Hair.1:2:1.*

*(31)  Exposition of  Theodotus 7:1.*

*(32)  Excerpts of  Theodotus 26:1.*

*(33)  Gospel of  Truth 20:10-14 cf. Revelation 20:15.*

*(34)  Against  Heresies 1:6:1, 1:7:2.*

* (35) Jesus After  the Gospels Robert M. grant P. 45,46.*

*(36)  Ibid.30.*

*(37) Gnosticism  a Source book of Heretical writings from the early Christian Period p.  44,45.*

*(38)  See Iren. Ag.  Her.b. 1  وتاريخ الفكر 1 : 481 و482*

*(39)  See Reality  do Rules  ,  89,18.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: مريم المجدلية هل هي الكأس المقدسة؟ وهل كانت زوجة للمسيح؟  رداً على كتاب شفرة دافنشي  القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير*

*الفصل التاسع*​ *الكتب الأبوكريفية ولاهوت المسيح*​ 
*بينا في الفصل السابق، كيف أن نقاد المسيحية يزعمون، دون قراءة كتب  الأبوكريفا، أنها تتحدث عن المسيح، فقط كنبي عظيم وإنسان فان، فهل ما يزعمونه  صحيحاً، أم أنه مجرد كلام مبني على افتراض سابق، وفقا للهوى والعقيدة التي يؤمن بها  كل منهم؟ *
* وفيما يلي نقدم فقرات من هذه  الكتب الأبوكريفية نؤكد من خلالها ما سبق أن أكدناه في الفصل السابق، من أن كُتّاب  هذه الكتب الأبوكريفية الغنوسية، كانوا يؤمنون بلاهوت المسيح بصورة مطلقة لا جدال  فيها، وأن كان بصورة أسطورية تختلف عن مسيح المسيحية الحقيقي. فهذه الكتب كتبها  زعماء وأفراد هذه الهرطقة وأعطوها أسماء رسل المسيح، وأسماء مستخدميها كإنجيل  المصريين، وأسماء زعماء الغنوسية، كإنجيل مركيون. وبرغم أن هذه الكتب تحمل شهادة  قوية للاهوت المسيح وصلبه وقيامته ألا أنها تمتلئ بالأفكار الهرطوقية الخيالية  والأسطورية. فهي مزيج بين الفكر المسيحي واليهودي والوثني.*
*(1) إنجيل المصريين اليوناني: ويرجع إلى القرن الثاني(1)، وكان أول من أشار إليه هو القديس  أكليمندس الإسكندري(2)من القرن الثاني. وجاء فيه: " لأنه  (يسوع) يقول: ليس كل من يقول لي، يا رب يا رب يخلص، بل الذي يفعل البر "(3). وقال القديس  أبيفانيوس عن أصحاب هرطقة سابيليوس(4)أن " كل خطأهم وقوته هو أنهم يأخذون  (يستخرجون) عقائدهم من بعض الأبوكريفا، خاصة المسمي إنجيل المصريين، كما يسميه  البعض، لأنه مكتوب فيه مثل هذه الأشياء الناقصة كأنها جاءت سرا من المخلص، كالتي  كشفها للتلاميذ أن الأب والابن والروح القدس واحد ونفس الشخص  والأقنوم(5).*
*(2) إنجيل المصريين القبطي: ويختلف عن اليوناني وقد اكتشف في نجع حمادي سنة 1945م. ويقول عن المسيح  " القوة التي لا تقهر هي المسيح العظيم ". ويختم بالقول: " يسوع المسيح  ابن الله "(6).*
*(3) إنجيل بطرس: ويرجع إلى القرن الثاني وقد وجدت نسخته في أخميم في شتاء 1886-1887م،  وهو الآن في متحف القاهرة. وفيه يوصف المسيح بالرب وابن الله " فلنسوق الآن ابن  الله فقد أعطينا سلطاناً عليه000 فلنكرم ابن الله بمثل هذه الكرامة ".  *
* " وفى الليلة التي بزغ فيها  يوم الرب، بينما كان الحراس يحرسون حراساتهم، اثنين في كل ساعة، رن صوت عال في  السماء ورأوا السموات مفتوحة ونزل منها رجلان في بهاء عظيم ونزلا مباشرة إلى القبر.  وبدء الحجر الموضوع أمام القبر يتدحرج من ذاته إلى جانب القبر، وفتح القبر، ودخل  الشابان. وعندما رأى الجنود ذلك أيقظوا قائد المائة والشيوخ لأنهم كانوا أيضا هناك  للمساعدة في الحراسة. وبينما كانوا يسترجعون ما حدث رأوا ثانية ثلاثة رجال خارجين  من القبر 000 والصليب يتبعهم 000 وسمعوا صوتا خارجا من السماء يصيح: أنت بشرت  الراقدين "(7).  *
*(4) إنجيل الحقيقة: ويرجع للقرن الثاني، وقد اكتشف في نجع حمادي سنة 1945، جاء فيه عن لاهوت  المسيح: " إنجيل الحقيقة بهجة لأولئك الذين قبلوا من أبي الحقيقة هبة، معرفته خلال  قوة الكلمة (المسيح) الذي جاء من البليروما (ملء اللاهوت - (أنظر كو2:9)،  الواحد الذي في فكر الآب وعقله، الذي هو الواحد المخاطب بالمخلص الذي أتم  العمل وقام بفداء أولئك الذين كانوا يجهلون الآب "(8).*
*(5) حكمة يسوع المسيح: وترجع أقدم مخطوطاته إلى القرن الثالث أو بداية الرابع(9)ويبدأ هكذا: "  بعد أن قام (يسوع) من الأموات تبعه تلاميذه الاثنا عشر وسبعة نساء اللواتي  تبعنه كتلميذات، عندما جاءوا إلى الجليل 000 وهناك ظهر لهم المخلص، ليس في شكله  الأصلي ولكن في الروح غير المرئي، كان ظهور ملاك عظيم من نور. أما شكله فلا أستطيع  وصفه 000 وقال سلام لكم، سلامي أنا أعطيكم "(10).*
*(6) حوار المخلص: وجدت هذه الوثيقة في اللغة القبطية الصعيدية  فقط في مكتبة نجع حمادي 1945. وجاء فيها سؤال التلاميذ للمسيح، هكذا: " يا رب  قبل أن تظهر هنا (علي الأرض) من كان هناك (في السماء) ليعطيك المجد؟ لأنه فيك  (خلالك) كل الأمجاد، ومن كان هناك ليباركك حيث منك تأتي كل البركة؟ "(11).*
* وجاء فيه هذه الطلبه: " استمع  إلينا أيها الآب البار كما استمعت لابنك الوحيد وأخذته إليك "(12).*
*(7) إنجيل فيليب: ويرجع إلى القرن الثاني وقد وجدت له مخطوطة ترجع إلى القرن الثالث ضمن  مجموعة نجع حمادي مترجمة إلى القبطية الصعيدية. وجاء فيه قول منسوب للرب يسوع  المسيح علي الصليب: " الهي الهي لماذا يا رب تركتني؟ قال هذه الكلمات علي الصليب،  لأنه انقسم هناك 000 قام الرب من الموت "(13). *
*(8) إنجيل توما (مجموعة أقوال منسوبة للرب يسوع المسيح)(14): ويرجع إلى  القرن الثاني وقد ذكره كل من القديس هيبوليتوس (230م) والعلامة أوريجانوس (233م)،  وقد اكتشفت نصوصه كاملة ضمن مجموعة نجع حمادي. *
*? جاء في القول: 28 (Logia  28) " أنا وقفت في وسط  العالم وظهرت لهم في الجسد ووجدتهم كلهم سكارى ولم أجد بينهم أحداً عطشان.  وكانت نفسي حزينة علي بني البشر لأنهم عميان في قلوبهم لا يبصرن "(15).*
*? وجاء القول:77 " قال يسوع أنا هو النور.  أنا هو الكل. الكل جاء مني والكل يعود إلى. أشطر الخشب: أنا هناك. ارفع الحجر  وستجدني هناك "(16).*
*(9) أبوكريفا يوحنا: ويرجع إلى القرن الثاني(17)، وهو عبارة عن مجموعة أقوال جاء فيه أن  أحد الفريسيين شكك يوحنا بن زبدي في حقيقة الرب يسوع المسيح، فمضي يوحنا حزينا إلى  مكان منعزل في الجبل تدور في ذهنه أسئلة عديدة فرأي المسيح نازلا من السماء " وبدت  الخليفة كلها في نور، ليس أرضيا، وبدأ العالم يضطرب كله " وقال له: يوحنا لماذا أنت  في شك؟ " أنا هو الذي معك دائما. أنا هو الآب، أنا هو الأم، أنا هو الابن، أنا  هو الموجود الأبدي، غير الدنس "(18).*
*(10) أبوكريفا يعقوب: وجد هذا العمل الأبوكريفي في نجع حمادي 1945 وقد جاء به: " سأحضر إلى  المكان الذي منه جئت 000 استمعوا إلى التسابيح التي تنتظرني في السموات لأني اليوم  سآخذ مكاني علي يمين الآب 000 مباركين أولئك الذين ينادون بالابن قبل نزوله  "(19).*
*(11) الإنجيل بحسب مريم المجدلية: ويرجع إلى القرن الثالث وتوجد له ترجمة إلى القبطية ترجع للقرن الخامس،  ويوجد ضمن مجموعة جون رايلانذ بمنشستر. وقد جاء فيه: " ولما قال الواحد المبارك  (يسوع) هذا حياهم كلهم قائلا: سلام لكم، أقبلوا سلامي. اعلموا إذا أنه لن يضلكم أحد  بالقول " انظروا هنا " أو " انظروا هناك " لأن ابن الإنسان داخلكم. اتبعوه.  الذين يبحثون عنه سيجدونه "(20).*
* أنظر ترجمته الكاملة في الفصل  الخاص بمريم المجدلية.*
*(12) حديث بعد القيامة (أو رسوله للرسل): Epistula Apostolorum  ويرجع هذا العمل إلى القرن الثاني(21)(وقت المعركة بين المسيحية والغنوسية).  جاء فيه ما يسمي بتعليم التلاميذ الاثني عشر فيما يختص بربنا يسوع المسيح: " نحن  نعرف هذا، أن ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح اله. ابن الله الذي أرسل من الله، حاكم  العالم كله 000 رب الأرباب وملك الملوك وحاكم الحكام. السماوي الذي هو فوق  الشاروبيم والسرافيم ويجلس عن يمين عرش الأب "(22).*
*(13) كتاب إيمان الحكمة: The  Pi‎stis  Sophiaويرجع للقرن الثالث(23). يبدأ الكتاب الأول منه بالحديث عن  قيامة السيد المسيح من الموت " بعد أن قام يسوع من الموت ". ويتحدث في الثاني عن  صعود السيد المسيح إلى السموات ويروي أفراح السماء بصعوده إليها واضطراب كل قوات  السماء. ثم يتحدث عن ظهوره لتلاميذه " ثم انفتحت السموات 000 ورأوا يسوع وقد نزل  وبهاؤه (أشرافه) ساطع جدا وكان نوره لا يقاس 000 ولم يستطع البشر في العالم أن  يصفوا النور الذي كان عليه "، ثم يروي خوف التلاميذ واضطرابهم لرهبة هذا المنظر  " ولما رأي يسوع، الرحيم والحنان أن التلاميذ في غاية الاضطراب.قال لهم: تهللوا أنا  هو لا تخافوا 000 ثم سحب بهاء نوره، عندئذ تشجع التلاميذ ووقفوا أمام يسوع وخروا  معا وسجدوا له بفرح وابتهاج عظيم "(24).*
*(14) اللوجوس العظيم:The  Tow Books of Jeu: أو كتاب " اللوجوس العظيم بحسب السر " ويرجع للنصف الأول من  القرن الثالث(25).  وقد جاء فيه هذا الحديث: أجاب الرسل بصوت واحد 000 قائلين: يا رب يسوع أنت الحي  الذي أنتشر خلاصه علي الذين وجدوا حكمته وهيئته التي يضيء بها - أيها النور الذي في  النور الذي يضيء قلوبنا حتى نأخذ نور الحياة - أيها الكلمة (اللوجوس) الحقيقي الذي  بالمعرفة تعلمنا 000 أجاب يسوع الحي وقال مبارك الرجل الذي يعرف هذا "(26).  *
*(16) إنجيل برثلماوس: ويسمي في النص القبطي " كتاب قيامة يسوع المسيح بحسب برثلماوس الرسول  ". جاء فيه هذه الصلاة " وسقط برثلماوس علي وجهه ونثر تراب علي رأسه ثم بدأ "  أيها الرب يسوع المسيح، الاسم المجيد والعظيم. كل طبقات الملائكة تسبحك. وأنا  أيضا، الغير مستحق أن أسبحك يا رب بشفتي. استمع إلى أنا خادمك استمع إلى أيها الرب  يسوع المسيح، وارحم الخطاة "(27).*
*(17) إنجيل ماني " الإنجيل المتوافق ": استخدم ماني الهرطوقي " المبتدع(28) الأناجيل الأربعة الصحيحة إلى جانب  دياتسرون تاتيان(29) والأناجيل الأبوكريفية مثل إنجيل فيليب  وكتاب طفولة الرب وجمعها في مجلد واحد، متوافق، شبيه بدياتسرون تاتيان، وهذه فقرة  منه عن محاكمة السيد المسيح: " بالحقيقة هو ابن الله. وأجاب بيلاطس هكذا، أنا بريء  من دم ابن الله 000 "(30). *
*(18) إنجيل ماني " الإنجيل الحي ": والي جانب الإنجيل المتوافق، كتب ماني كتابا أسماه " الإنجيل الحي "  وأيضا " أنجيل الحي " و "الإنجيل العظيم "(31) وأدعي أنه نزل عليه من السماء، وقد جاء فيه  " مسبح هو وسيكون مسبح ابن الحب العزيز " يسوع معطي الحياة 000 أنا ماني، رسول يسوع  الصديق (Friend) في حب الآب"(32).*
*(19) مزامير المانيين: كان لأتباع ماني (المانيين) كتاب مزامير وتسابيح وترانيم جاء فيه: "  يسوع هو الذي يعطي التوبة للذي يتوب. فهو يقف في وسطنا. هو الذي يومض لنا  سرا قائلا: توبوا لكي اغفر لكم خطاياكم ". " انه (يسوع) ليس بعيدا عنا يا  أخوتي كما قال في كرازته: أنا أقرب منكم مثل ملبس جسدكم "(33).*
*(20) كيريجماتا بطرس:The  Kerygmata Petrou، ويرجع حسب رأي غالبية العلماء إلى نهاية القرن الثاني (200م) أو بداية  القرن الثالث(34).  وقد جاء فيه هذا القول المنسوب للقديس بطرس: " أنى متيقن أن العيون المادية لا  يمكن أن تري الكيان الروحي للآب والابن لأنه مغلف بنور لا يدني منه (1تي16:6)  000 والذي يراه يموت (خر21:33) 000 ولا يوجد من يقدر أن يري القوة  الروحية للابن لما سأل الرب - ماذا يدعوه الناس – مع أنى سمعت الآخرين يعطوه اسما آخر – فقد ثار قلبي في الأقوال، ولا أعرف كيف قلت ذلك:  أنت هو ابن الله الحي " (مت16:16و17)(35).*
*(21) الرسالة إلى لاوديكيا المنحولة: وترجع إلى القرن الثاني(36)وهي عبارة عن مجموعة من الفقرات  المأخوذة من رسائل بولس، وخاصة الرسالتين إلى فيلبي والي غلاطية. وتبدأ هكذا: "  بولس الرسول لا من الناس ولا بإنسان بل بيسوع المسيح إلى الإخوة الذين في لاوديكيا  000 اشكر المسيح في كل صلاتي لأنكم ثابتون فيه ومحفوظون في عمله ". ويختم بالقول "  نعمة الرب يسوع تكون مع روحكم "(37).*
*(22) رسالة تيطس المنحولة: وتنسب لتيطس تلميذ بولس الرسول وقد اكتشفت لها مخطوطة لاتينية ترجع  للقرن الثامن، وهي مترجمة عن اليونانية، ومتأثرة بالكتب الأبوكريفية الأخرى،  ومليئة بالاقتباسات المباشرة من العهد الجديد والعهد القديم. تبدأ بالقول: " يقول  الرب في الإنجيل 000 ". وتختم بالنص التالي المأخوذ عن انجيل متي وسفر الرؤيا: "  يقول المسيح الرب 000 سأعطيهم نجم الصبح الأبدي (رؤ28:2) 000 وأيضا سيهب الغالبين  أن يلبسوا ملابس باهية ولن يحذف اسمهم من سفر الحياة. فهو يقول سأعترف بهم أمام أبي  وملائكته, في السماء (مت22:20). لذلك مباركين أولئك الذين يثابرون إلى المنتهي، كما  يقول الرب: من يغلب فسأعطيه أن يجلس علي يميني في عرشي، كما غلبت أنا وجلست عن يمين  أبي في عرشه كل الدهور (رؤ21:3) من الأبد والي الأبد "(38). *
*(23) أعمال يوحنا: شهد لها أكليمندس الإسكندري في القرن الثاني وتوجد لها  مخطوطات عديدة بلغات متعددة أخرها برديات البهنسا، يصف الكاتب تجلي الرب  يسوع المسيح علي الجبل هكذا: " أخذني أنا ويعقوب وبطرس إلى الجبل حيث اعتاد أن يصلي  ورأينا " عليه " نوراً لا يستطيع إنسان أن يصفه بكلام عادي ماذا كان يشبه 000 ثم  رأيت رجليه وكانت أبيض من الثلج حتى أنها أضاءت الأرض هناك، وامتدت رأسه إلى  السماء، ولذا كنت خائفا وصرخت "(39).*
* ويؤكد أن جسده كان مجرد خيال،  فيقول: " أيها الإخوة, سوف أروى لكم مجداً آخر. كنت أحياناً حين أريد الإمساك به  ألقى جسداً مادياً وصلباً؛ عندما كنت المسه في أحيان أخرى, كانت الماهية غير  المادية, غير جسدية وكأنها غير موجودة كلياً ".*
* " وحين كان يدعوه احد  الفريسيين ويلبى دعوته. كنا نذهب معه وكان كل احد من بيننا يتسلم رغيفاً يوزعه  المضيفون وهو أيضاً كان يتسلم واحداً منها. وكان يبارك رغيفه ويقسمه في ما بيننا:  بهذه القطعة الصغيرة, كان يشبع كل منا, وتلبث أرغفتنا كاملة, بحيث كان يصيب الذهول  من دعوه. *
* وغالباً ما أردت, وأنا أسير  معه, أن أرى ما إذا كان اثر خطوته مرئياً على الأرض. فقد رأيت بالفعل انه كان يرتفع  فوق التراب " والحال هذه لم أره أبداً."(40).*
*(24) أعمال بطرس: وترجع إلى ما قبل سنة 190م، اقتبس منها أكليمندس الإسكندري وأوريجانوس  ويوسابيوس القيصري. جاء فيها هذا القول منسوبا للقديس بطرس: " أيها الواحد  الوحيد القدوس، أنت ظهرت لنا، أنت الإله يسوع المسيح، باسمك اعتمد هذا الرجل  وتعلم بالعلامة (علامة الصليب) المقدسة "(41).*
* وهذا الاعتراف قبل المعمودية "  أؤمن بك يا ربي يسوع المسيح 000 أؤمن باسمك القدوس لذا آخذ ماء في يدي  وباسمك أنثر هذه الأحجار (الأوثان) "(43).*
* وقول أريستون لبطرس: " أخي  وسيدي وشريك الأسرار المقدسة ومعلم طريق الحق الذي في يسوع المسيح إلهنا "(44).*
*(25) أعمال بولس: وترجع للقرن الثاني وقد أشار إليها العلامة ترتليان (198- 200م). جاء  فيها هذا القول منسوبا للقديس بولس " إلهي يسوع المسيح الذي خلصني من شرور  كثيرة (2تي11:3) يهبني ذلك أمام أعين اريتميلا وايوبولا "(45). لانخاريس " أؤمن يا أخوتي انه لا  يوجد اله آخر سوي يسوع المسيح ابن المبارك "(46). ولتريفاينا " إلهي وإله هذا  البيت، حيث أضاء النور علي، المسيح يسوع ابن الله معيني في السجن ومعيني  أمام الحكام، ومعيني في النار، ومعيني وسط الوحوش، أنت الإله ولك المجد إلى  الأبد "(47).*
*(26) أعمال توما: يقول تقليد أنها من أصل مانوي وقد أشار القديس أبيفانيوس (ق4) لاستخدام  الشيع الغنوسية لها، كما أشار أغسطينوس إلى استخدامها بين المانيين(48). جاء فيها هذه  الفقرة التبشيرية: " آمنوا يا أبنائي بهذا الإله الذي أنادي به، آمنوا بيسوع  المسيح الذي أبشر به، آمنوا بمعطي الحياة ومعين خدامه، آمنوا بمخلص المتعبين في  خدمته "(49).*
*(27) أعمال بطرس وبولس: وترجع أقدم مخطوطات هذا العمل إلى القرن التاسع وأن كان الكتاب نفسه  يرجع لتاريخ أقدم من ذلك فقد أشار أوريجانوس (185 –245م) إلى إحدى قصصه، السيدة كوفاديسDomine quovadis (50). وقد جاء في نهايته انه لما أمر نيرون بصلب بطرس " ولما جاء  بطرس إلى الصليب قال: لأن ربي يسوع المسيح الذي نزل من السماء إلى الأرض رفع  علي الصليب ورأسه لأعلي، وتلطف ودعاني إلى السماء أنا الذي من الأرض، لذا يثبت  صليبي ورأسي لأسفل لأوجه قدمي للسماء، لأني لست أهلا أن أصلب مثل ربي، فقلبوا  الصليب وسمروا رجليه لأعلي "(51).*
*(28) أعمال بولس وتكلا: أشار إلى هذا العمل ترتليان (145 –220م) وقال إن كاتبه هو قس آسيوي كتبه تمجيدا  للقديس بولس. جاء فيه إلى جانب اعتراف تريفاينا، السابق ذكره في أعمال بولس هذه  الصلاة المنسوبة لبولس وتكلا " أيها المسيح المخلص لا تدع النار تلمس  تكلا، بل قف إلى جانبها فهي لك. ووقفت هي إلى جواره وصاحت: أيها الآب يا من صنعت  السماء والأرض، أبو ابنك القدوس، أباركك لأنك أنقذتني "(52). *
*(29) أعمال فيليب: ذُكر هذا العمل في قانون البابا جلاسيوس ضمن الكتب الأبوكريفية، وترجع  التقاليد عنه إلى تاريخ مبكر(53). جاء فيه أن فيليب " صلى قائلا: يا  ربى يسوع المسيح، أبو الدهور وملك النور، الذي جعلتنا بحكمتك حكماء 000 لم تتركنا  في أي وقت أبدا 000 أنت ابن الله الحي 000 الذي توج هؤلاء الذين غلبوا العدو 000  تعال الآن يا يسوع وأعطيني تاج النصرة الأبدي "(54).*
*(30) أعمال أندراوس: أشار إليها أبيفانيوس (403م) وترجع إلى ما قبل ذلك، جاء فيها قول  أندراوس لغريمه " أن أمنت بالمسيح ابن الله الذي صلب سأشرح لك كيف أن الحمل  الذي ذبح سيحيا بعد أن صلب "(55). *
*(31) أعمال أندراوس ومتياس: وترجع إلى عصر مبكر جدا من نفس المواد الحقيقية التي كتبت في العصر  الرسولي(56). جاء  فيه هذا القول لأندراوس عن الرب يسوع المسيح: " الحق يا أخي لقد بين لنا (يسوع)  انه إله، لا تظن انه إنسان لأنه صنع السماء والأرض والبحر وكل ما فيها "(57). *
*(32) رؤيا بطرس: وترجع لما قبل 180م. جاء فيها إعلان المجيء الثاني هكذا: " أجاب ربنا  (يسوع) وقال: 000 لأن مجيء ابن الله لن يكون مبينا ولكن مثل البرق الذي يظهر من  الشرق إلى الغرب، هكذا سيأتي على سحاب السماء مع جمهور عظيم في مجدي، وصليبي ذاهبا  أمام وجهي. سآتي في مجدي مع كل قديسي وملائكتي، عندما يضع أبى إكليلا على رأسي  لأدين الأحياء والأموات وأجازى كل واحد بحسب أعماله "(58). *
*(33) رؤيا بولس: ذكرت في قانون البابا جلاسيوس (496م) وأشار إليها القديس أغسطينوس  (430م). جاء فيها " ثم رأيت ابن الله نازلا من السماء وإكليلا على رأسه وعندما رآه  الذين وضعوا في العذاب، صرخوا جميعهم معا: ارحمنا يا ابن الله العلي، فأنت الذي  منحت الراحة للكل في السماء وعلى الأرض. ارحمنا نحن أيضا، فقد حصلنا على راحة منذ  رأيناك. وجاء صوت الله في كل مكان في العذابات قائلا: ما الذي فعلتموه لتسألوني عن  الراحة؟ لقد سال دمى لأجلكم ولم تتوبوا. لبست تاجا من الشوك على رأسي لأجلكم.  لأجلكم لطمت على خدي، ومع ذلك لم تتوبوا. علقت على الصليب وطلبت الماء فأعطوني خلا  ممزوجا بمر، فتحوا جنبي الأيمن بحربة. لأجل أسمى قتلوا خدامي، الأنبياء والأبرار،  أعطيتكم الفرصة في كل هذا للتوبة ولم تريدوا "(59). *
* والخلاصة: هي أن هذه الكتب، جميعها، تؤكد على لاهوت المسيح وحقيقة كونه ابن الله،  والإله الذي نزل من السماء وأن كان أغلبها بصورة دوسيتية تؤكد على أنه ظهر في هيئة  وشكل الجسد ولكنه لم يتخذ الجسد، بل كان جسده خيالاً. ومثل العهد الجديد، فجميعها  تقول أن المسيح كإله وابن الله ووحيد الآب أو أنه قوة علوية والحاكم علي كل مخلوقات  الله. *


*(1) ويختلف عن الإنجيل الذي أكتشف حديثا في نجع حمادى سنة  1945م.*

*(2) See  Clement Alex. Strom. 3,42.*

*(3) New Testament Apocrypha  Vol. 1. p. 170.*

*(4) ظهرت هذه البدعة في أوائل القرن الثالث ونادت  بوحدة الأقنوم في الذات الإلهية وقالت أن الآب والابن والروح القدس هم ثلاث تجليات  للذات الإلهية المكونة من الأقنوم الواحد.*

*(5) New  Testament Apocrypha Vol. 1. p.  170.*

*(6)  James M.  Robinson, Director The Nag Hammadi Library In English  p. 197,205.*

*(7) New  Testament  Apocrypha Vol. 1. p. 184.*

*(8) The  Nag Hammadi Library In English p.  37.*

*(9) واكتشفت له مخطوطة في أخميم وبيعت لقسم  المصريات في متحف برلين سنة 1896م وترجع للقرن الخامس.*

*(10) The  Nag Hammadi Library In English p.  207-209.*

*(11) Ibid.  234.*

*(12)  Ibid. 230.*

*(13)  Ibid. 141.*

*(14) وهو مجموعة من الأقوال القريبة جداً  من  الأناجيل الأربعة، خاصة الموعظة على الجبل (مت5-7).*

*(15) New  Testament Apocrypha Vol. 1. p.  514. *

*(16) Ibid.519.*

*(17) يوجد له أربع مخطوطات ترجع إلى ما بين القرن  الثالث والخامس، وقد وجدت الأولى في أخميم والبقية  في نجع حمادي.*

*(18) New  Testament Apocrypha Vol. 1. p.  322.*

*(19) Ibid. 333-337.*

*(20)  Ibid. 431.*

*(21) اكتشف هذا العمل كارل سكمت Carl  Schmidt سنة 1895م في نص قبطي بالقاهرة.*

*(22) New Testament  Apocrypha Vol. 1. p. 227. *

*(23) يوجد نص هذا الكتاب على مخطوطة ترجع للقرن الرابع محفوظة في المتحف البريطاني من سنة  1773م.*

* (24) New Testament Apocrypha Vol.  1. p.261-263.*

*(25) بيعت مخطوطته في طيبة أو  في مدينة هيبو Habu عام 1769م وحفظت في أكسفورد منذ عام  1948.*

*(26) New  Testament Apocrypha Vol. 1. p.  262.*

*(27) Ibid.*

*(28) ماني (حوالي216-274م) ظهر في فارس وكان قد تعلم في مصر وأدعى أنه  الباراقليط الذي وعد به الرب يسوع المسيح تلاميذه وإرساله بعد صعوده  إلى  السماء (يو16:14-26؛36:15). وقال أنا رسول المسيح.*

*(29) دياتسرون Diatesstaron كلمة سريانية ومعناها رباعي، فقد جمع تاتيان  السوري (110-172م) الأناجيل الأربعة في كتاب واحد متوافق أسماه رباعي Diatesstaron.*

* (30) New Testament Apocrypha Vol.  1. p. 352.*

*(31) وجدت أقسام هذا الكتاب ضمن المكتبة المانية التي اكتشفت في الفيوم سنة  1930م.*

*(32)  Ibid.359.*

*(33) Ibid.354.*

*(34)  ويبدأ الكتاب بمقدمة عبارة عن رسالة منسوبة لبطرس الرسول Epistula  Petrou، ثم حوار بين بطرس ويعقوب أسقف أورشليم وشيوخ  أورشليم Contestatio.*

*(35) New Testament Apocrypha  Vol. 2. pp. 131,132.*

*(36)  ذكرت في قانون موراتوري (The Muratori  Canon)، الذي كتب في روما قيل سنة 200م ونصه ما جاء  عنها " يوجد أيضاً " رسالة " للودوكيين وأخرى للإسكندريين زيفا باسم بولس لشيعة  ماركيون " Ibid. 44. *

*(37)  Ibid.  131,132.*

*(38) Ibid.  225.*

*(39)  Ibid. 230.*

*(40)  Ibid. 232.*

*(41) Ibid.  258.*

*(42)Ibid.  294.*

*(44)Ibid.284.*

*(45)Ibid.  371.*

*(46)Ibid.353.*

*(47) Ibid.  472.*

*(48) Ibid.  472.*

*(49) Ibid.  521.*

*(50) Ante Nicene Fathers Vol.8  pp.355-485. *

*(51) Ibid.484.*

*(52) Ibid.  489.*

*(53) وتوجد له مخطوطتان واحدة فارسية وترجع للقرن الحادي عشر، وأخرى  فينيقية. Ibid. 503.*

*(54) Ibid.512.  *

*(55) Ibid.356.*

*(56)Ibid.519.*

*(57) New Testament Apocrypha  Vol. 2. p.  668.*

*(58) Ibid.  788.*


----------

